#ubuntuone 2010-05-24
<rotten777> if anyone has a second, check this out... the bottom of the log with the sqlite file from gpodder, it's the vast majority of the traffic on my sync-daemon... http://pastebin.com/p26DhTMW
<rotten777> i can't remove anything from the list of stuff to sync
<rotten777> i'd like to get that off of there so i can actually sync other stuff
<kachingo> Hi, I'm having a great deal of difficulty getting both contacts and bookmarks to sync, is someone able to help me?
<mkarnicki> kachingo: I really understad you guys having problems, but I don't think 24/7 support comes even with 50GB plan. It's 2AM at my place, for example. Try asking your questions at noon.
<mkarnicki> The devs will be here then.
<kachingo> mkarnicki: it is 12:20pm here, but I will come back later this evening
<kblin> kachingo: er, read the status link from the topic
<wgrant> I was about to ask whether that was still broken, after a month.
<kblin> kachingo: notably the part saying "Monday, May 17, 2010: Sync between your desktops and the cloud continues to be disabled as we rollout more database servers to stabilize. "
<mkarnicki> kachingo: I see..
<kblin> which arguably makes ubuntu one pretty useless for everybody not buing music
<wgrant> File syncing still just about works.
<mkarnicki> wgrant: as you see, they're scaling up right now
<wgrant> It's really, really, really slow, but it works eventually.
<wgrant> mkarnicki: And have been for a month...
<mkarnicki> wgrant: somewhat. they have been working on the code, on both client and server side. they are scaling it up hardware-wise.
<mkarnicki> wgrant: by the way, I know it's taking long. it bugs me too, but what can I do..
<wgrant> And in the meantime the service has been broken for a month.
 * kblin shrugs
<mkarnicki> wgrant: still, I'm using a free 2GB plan. what's more, I'm developing a mobile app for U1, so I'm hoping for better speeds, too.
<mkarnicki> wgrant: hmm.. I did sync some files, but not really much to tell how 'well' it was behaving.
<kblin> I'd be happy with some decent instructions on how to easily sync desktopcouch entries to a dedicated non-canonical server
<mkarnicki> kblin: heh :) I think couchDB server-side is open, isn't it? I think you can do that, I might have even seen a wiki/article on that.
<mkarnicki> kblin: I'm sorry, but I'm currently to busy to look it up.. google it :)
<wgrant> You can sync between personal CouchDBs.
<mkarnicki> ah
<wgrant> Apparently the auth is a little awkward/broken, though.
<mkarnicki> wgrant: do you buy music from the store?
<mkarnicki> wgrant: if not, you could stick to dropbox for some time and come back when things are way better.
<mkarnicki> wgrant: one of dropbox adventages is that it just works. however, u1 framework is much more powerful - yet, you can see the ongoing work since it's so slow.
<kblin> mkarnicki: well, yes, you can
<mkarnicki> kblin: I suspect some more elaboration.. or shouldn't I ? :)
<kblin> mkarnicki: well, it's not like it's straightforward.. you need to fiddle around alot, not what I call user-friendly
<mkarnicki> kblin: you mean dropbox?
<kblin> but of course if you want to sell a service, why make using a free alternative easy
<kblin> talking about contact sync
<mkarnicki> ah
<mkarnicki> I wouldn't even know how to sync contacts with dropbox ;D
<mkarnicki> well, same as you, I hope for much improvement in both areas.
<kblin> ah, I'm not even talking about dropbox
<mkarnicki> kblin: you own a 'googlephone'?
<kblin> I've got a laptop and a pc at home, and I'd like to keep contacts in sync...
<kblin> nope
<kblin> I don't like the android platform much
<mkarnicki> ah, that's what you mean.. I lost you sorry, I was thinking of phone<->PC sync
<mkarnicki> kblin: I see. then what i was about to say won't interest you much.
<kblin> I'm a C coder, and the libc on android is pretty crippled
<kblin> friends tell me it's nice if you write java apps for it
<mkarnicki> me on the other hand, is a web gmail user, so I don't have that contact sync problem
<mkarnicki> kblin: I'm a C/C++ coder, and I'm writing an U1 Java app for it right now. it's not bad :)
<mkarnicki> by the way
<kblin> I've been trying to get samba to work on andy, without too much luck
<mkarnicki> they have rolled out some native libraries/api access recently on 2.1 or 2.2, didn't they
<mkarnicki> kblin: why would you need samba on your phone :) ?
<mkarnicki> kblin: you mean, sharing files to your computer, for example?
<kblin> 8GB of storage on the phone :)
<kblin> i've run fileservers with less than that
<mkarnicki> theres a 1-button "On Air" application for Android, it's ftp :)
<kblin> not recently, of course
<kblin> yeah, sure
<kblin> I was looking at Samba4 Acitve Directory DC support
<mkarnicki> clever stuff which I don't know ;)
<kblin> the hardware is powerful enough to run a small workgroup
<kblin> anyway, a bit off-topic here :)
<mkarnicki> :)
<kblin> so the part that makes manual syncing of the desktopcouch a pain is that it's using a random username and password
<mkarnicki> I see..
<mkarnicki> I'm having some hard time with eclipse..
<kblin> so basically any tool to do the sync needs to parse out the auth info from ./local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html first, then connect to the database and replicate it over to another database
<mkarnicki> uhum
<kblin> it's doable, but much less convenient than a checkbox in the "ubuntu one" settings
<kblin> anyway, enough ranting about this, I need to get some sleep
<autarch> I marked a whole bunch of folders to sync with u1, and now I'd like to stop syncing all of them and remove them from the shared storage
<autarch> when I looked at the web UI, deleting them isn't an option, and when I run u1sdtool --delete-folder id, it just hangs
<autarch> a little context, it's not done syncing all these different folders yet, afaict
<autarch> oh, honk, I guess
<autarch> I'll probably be afk soon, but I will keep the window open and try (most) anything people suggest later on
<mkarnicki> rotten777: you won't believe where I found the URLs I was asking for :) /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/oauth_urls (I found that in ubuntuone-client python code) \o/
<rotten777> sweer
<rotten777> sweet*
<mkarnicki> :)
<ali_> hi
<jernst> hello, I wanted to try ubuntoone for my girlfriend, but it makes 12 hours that the sync started and I only get to see empty folders in the web interfaces (and it says I'm using 0MB of 2GB)
<jernst> the logs say "Not enough space to upload xxx bytes"...
<AlanBell> aquarius or anyone, is there a plan for streaming U1MS music from U1 rather than syncing and downloading?
<aquarius> AlanBell, there is a plan roughly resembling that being thought about, yes. :)
<AlanBell> cool :-)
<aquarius> jernst, the chap you want to talkto about that is rye, when he arrives
<jernst> aquarius: thanks, in the meantime I have reported the issue here : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/584852
<quietone> I just tried UbuntuOne (lucid) after not using for months and got this "Errno 18509005---nes:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib"
<quietone> is there anything I can do to use UbuntuOne?
<doktoreas> hello folks..is there a way to check status of synching in the tray?
<popey> doktoreas: the tray icon is no more
<doktoreas> hi popey..so no way to check if file are synched?
<popey> u1sdtool -s
<popey> watch -d 'u1sdtool -s'  :)
<doktoreas> ah ok
<doktoreas> popey, any reason why the icon was removed?
<popey> I'm sure there's a reason :)
<quietone> Can anyone help me access UbuntuOne? I get Errno 18509005---nes:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<kblin> hm, is the data sync to the ubuntuone database completely unencrypted as well
<duanedesign> hello kblin
<kblin> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> kblin: this should help answer some of your questions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<kblin> ah, great, thanks
<kblin> the couchdb docs never bother to mention encrypted data transfer
<b1ackcr0w> are there any phone sync experts about
<b1ackcr0w> can't get my blackberry to sync up
<b1ackcr0w> honk
<b1ackcr0w> honk
<drocamor> hi. about 2 weeks ago i was working with someone on getting some music i purchased that was never put in my ubuntuone account. That music is still not there
<drocamor> can someone help?
<rotten777> you purchase it from the u1ms and it never showed up in your "My Storage" on the u1 website?
<rotten777> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<drocamor> rotten777: that's correct it never showed up
<drocamor> if i recall correctly the issue was with syncing some songs from 7 digital and something manually had to be done on the ubuntuone side
<drocamor> i thought that would be done, but i guess not
<drocamor> i have been off the net for about 2 weeks
<drocamor> but right now the songs are not in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<rotten777> sounds like a 7digital->u1 backend issue. unfortunately i'm useless there. just keep this channel up and post the specifics about the problem and someone will help. sorry i can't do much else
<drocamor> hmm
<drocamor> rotten777: who would be able to refund my money? ubuntuone or 7digital?
<rotten777> drocamor: negative, I'm just a user :)
<drocamor> hah
<drocamor> yeah
<rotten777> sorry man
<rotten777> i had that issue the first couple of days of u1 usage
<rotten777> it "fixed itself"
<drocamor> yeah
<drocamor> i do not mind going to an IRC channel to get help with an opensource project that i didn't pay for
<drocamor> that's cool
<drocamor> but like
<drocamor> i paid for something and i have no way of getting help except for hanging out here all day
<drocamor> and i talked to people about this issue but have no way of tracking it
<drocamor> no ticket system, no support phone number, no support email even
<drocamor> not your problem i know
<rotten777> yeah i understand
<rotten777> have you contacted digital directly?
<b1ackcr0w> ,bug #544596
<b1ackcr0w> ,bug 544596
<b1ackcr0w> ,544596
<b1ackcr0w> Launchpad bug 544596 in Ubuntu One Servers "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544596
<drocamor> rotten777: i did contact 7digital and after about a week with no response they wrote me back and said 'this is not our problem'
<rotten777> hmm...
<mkarnicki> that sucks :/
<mkarnicki> drocamor: try hon'king again
<mkarnicki> someone on this channel should be able to help you
<drocamor> b1ackcr0w: that does not seem like my issue. my songs do not even make it to ubuntuone
<drocamor> who can refund my money? Ubuntuone or 7digital?
<mkarnicki> drocamor: go to https://one.ubuntu.com/support/ and fill in the Billing assistance form
<mkarnicki> drocamor: maybe that will help solve your issue faster?
<mkarnicki> drocamor: I'm also a regular user, can't think of more ways to help
<drocamor> mkarnicki: thanks
<rotten777> anyone with syncdaemon troubleshooting skills.... http://pastebin.com/7p3GEvvC
<latz> hi ho, I've purchased music from u1 store via rhythmbox and I see my purchased music on the u1 site, I can download the songs manually but in my ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased Music... folder I don't see the songs, just the folder? are there any logfiles or something where I can see that the sync is in progress? (other than the u1 preferences thingie) thx
<b1ackcr0w> latz, there are some command line tools that give you a bit more info
<b1ackcr0w> but, everybody is finding the transfer very sluggish ATM
<b1ackcr0w> Launchpad bug 544596 in Ubuntu One Servers "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544596
<latz> k i've read that already that the transfers are slow atm but yeahh I thought there was something I could do....although if I download them manually I get a fair speed ..
<latz> u know what's missing on the stores website as well is some kind of "mark this album" or somekind of "remind this" feature that would be awesome.
<rotten777> latz, yeah there should be a many more features in the store.. i'm with you there. and browsing should be MUCH easier.. playlist sharing and ratings would be amazing as well
<rotten777> latz, run this in the terminal -> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<mkarnicki> gotta go for now, later guys
<duanedesign> latz: what do you get when your un the following command in a Terminal:  u1sdtool -s
<autarch> it seems like syncing is ridiculously slow, or just hung
<autarch> is there something I can do to try and diagnose this?
<latz> duanedesign: I get this
<latz> State: QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing queues is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<latz> u1sdtool --wating-content shows nothing
<latz> but there is content in my Purchased music on u1 site
<duanedesign> latz: looks like it is working on it. try u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<latz> hey
<latz> waiting-content shows the stuff now
<latz> but damn I bought 2 hours ago or something
<latz> but good to know that are some commands to actually watch what's currently happening :)
<autarch> btw, I'm talking about non-music store syncing
<latz> big lol @ this option describtion -w, --wait            Wait until ubuntuone-syncdaemon reaches nirvana
<duanedesign> autarch: looks like things are just slow right now. Probably not a lot you can do right now locally to improve the situation.
<autarch> sigh
<autarch> I'd really like to experiment with u1, and possibly buy the premium plan, but this is making it less appealing
<autarch> are these problems new? maybe more people using it cause of the music store?
<duanedesign> autarch: there has been a huge increase in the number of users since the release of 10.04
<autarch> that makes sense
<autarch> I guess this is the first LTS with the u1 service, right?
<duanedesign> autarch: aside from a few bad days, like today, the speed problems have been getting better
<autarch> well, I've been seeing it slow as mud for days, actually
<autarch> well, my latest experiment started Saturday
<autarch> but in the past it's been horribly slow transferring music I've purchased, basically every time I've bought music
<duanedesign> I must confess I have been away from the computer for a couple days
<doug_> hello?
<duanedesign> hello doug_
<duanedesign> has anyone seen Latex files causing syncdaemon to hit 100% CPU usage, trying to hash a file continuously?
<doug_> i have been dragging files into my ubuntu one folder on my computer to sync them with the internet, but they don't seem to want to. can you help please?
<duanedesign> doug_: could you please run the following command in a terminal: u1sdtool -s
<doug_> ok. im a bit new to all this. what will it do? thanks
<doug_> ive run it in a terminal and it just comes up with command not found.
<doug_> hello?
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> doug_: OK
<doug_> it doesn't seem to recognise the command.
<duanedesign> doug_: my bad the lucid version does not have that feature
<doug_> no probs, is there another command i could use?
<duanedesign> doug_: you can get the same info, but the command is a bit longer.
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<duanedesign> If you could run that in a terminal and paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<doug_> ok.
<doug_> done
<duanedesign> could you post the address it gives you
<doug_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438931/
<duanedesign> doug_: looks like the command got messed up somewhere
<doug_> oh yeah, this is more like it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438934/
<duanedesign> yep thats it :)
<doug_> cool. so what does it all mean?
<doug_> am i doomed?
<duanedesign> doug_: ok looks good. At least in that its doing its thing
<duanedesign> doug_: things are a bit slow right now. They are working on all kinds of improvments to help with the speed issues
<doug_> oh right, so its ok?
<duanedesign> i would expect things to start picking back up soon
<doug_> great. i just wasn't sure, but can you confirm that anything i drop into my ubuntuone folder will be synced?
<duanedesign> doug_: yes it will
<doug_> that's great news. thanks very much for your help
<duanedesign> doug_: when its slow like this it helps to leave the machine on if you can, say overnight,
<doug_> will do
<duanedesign> doug_: and feel free to come back bt tommorrow
<duanedesign> by*
<doug_> will do. cheers for that
<duanedesign> doug_: and we will make sure everything is still cool
<doug_> thanks
<josephnexus> are there any plans for f-spot syncronization?
<igorzolnikov> Hello! Tell me please terminal commands which i could use for working with Ubuntu one.
<duanedesign> igorzolnikov: hello. you can find a lot of neat commands with 'man u1sdtool'
<duanedesign> newer versions have a lot more options
<igorzolnikov> OK. Thank you
 * josephnexus would really benefit from seeing a public roadmap
<igorzolnikov> Some my files don't want uploading in storage. How ask them in polite way to do that?
<igorzolnikov> Could I use u1sdtool for that?
<igorzolnikov> I put them in Ubuntu One folders on my Ubuntu 10.04
<igorzolnikov> ... and can't see them in my storage and other compure.
<igorzolnikov> ... computer.
<igorzolnikov> u1sdtool --wait
<igorzolnikov> Oops, an error ocurred:
<igorzolnikov> Traceback (most recent call last):
<igorzolnikov> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<igorzolnikov> What does it mean?
<igorzolnikov> Ubuntu One Server doesn't work?
<Chipaca> rodrigo_:  a question re the freedesktop spec for couch notes
<Chipaca> I mean, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/note
<Chipaca> right now it says content is html
<Chipaca> but looking at couch, the content is in a proprietary format
<Chipaca> which is not documented
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: is that right?
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: or am I just getting my tomboy and my couch mixed up due to too much poking at xslt?
<johnny_007> here Can I ask questions about ubuntuone?
<johnny_007> nobody's out there?
<johnny_007> Can anyone help me? this is the first time that I use IRC...
<johnny_007> ok, thanks for the help :( I own u....
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, if you sync with tomboy, the notes are stored in xml
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, in tomboy's xml
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: so they're in tomboy's xml inside of couch?
<Markus____> Hi, can anybody tell me how I can move files to a folder in ubuntu one?
<mkarnicki> Markus____: what do you mean.. like copy paste?
<Markus____> yes
<mkarnicki> those files are somewhere under U1 folder ? or somewhere else?
<mkarnicki> ok, basically how I got you: you can create a folder in Ubuntu One folder in your Home directory, and then paste those files over there.
<Markus____> i will explain it: i have uploaded 2 files to ubuntu one. Now I have made 2 Folders and I would like to move the files there.
<mkarnicki> Markus____: now tell me, what I got wrong ;)
<mkarnicki> each file to first/second folder accordingly?
<Markus____> yes
<mkarnicki> FIY I'm just a regular user, but your question suprized me. hmm
<mkarnicki> I'm not sure if the backend supports moving files as such. are they big?
<Markus____> no only a few mb's
<mkarnicki> most easy way would be to paste those files into ~/Ubuntu One/newFolder/somewherehere
<mkarnicki> and delete them from ~/Ubuntu One/fromhere
<mkarnicki> they will reupload that way, thoguh.
<mkarnicki> *though
<Markus____> you mean I have to upload them again
<mkarnicki> I have no better idea :_: maybe some1 else will
<mkarnicki> but it's pretty late, UK's U1 team is already asleep
<Markus____> ok it is doen't matter
<mkarnicki> and I think it's they who cover the most answers
<Markus____> thank you :)
<mkarnicki> no problem Markus____
#ubuntuone 2010-05-25
<mkarnicki> I have a problem. I removed my machine from the web gui, and now even u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c doesn't help. When I go to meMenu -> Ubuntu One, when it show's up the data (when it connects), the window disappears
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: you removed your machine from one.ubuntu.com/account/machines ?
<mkarnicki> yes
<mkarnicki> intentionally.
<mkarnicki> perhaps I should have used the 'disconnect' button from the memenu -> u1
<mkarnicki> let me check how are things, I had to reboot
<mkarnicki> yep.. the ubuntu-preferences (I think it's called like that) disappears
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I was experimenting, not that this is a very imporant issue. but it might be a bug.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ok i think....
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: c could you run this command and see if it works
<duanedesign> gnome-keyring-daemon; ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: there has been a keyring bug that has prevented the Prerences from opening
<mkarnicki> will do
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oops.. 3 config-like lines, and.. Segmentation fault
<mkarnicki> and my android U1 app stopped to work, lol xD
<duanedesign> Is the Ubuntu One token still in  Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption Keys
<mkarnicki> will check
<duanedesign> oh no :/
<mkarnicki> yes, it's there
<mkarnicki> I've got also a python script to extract it, so it's there.
<mkarnicki> what else can I check to leave some trace for this seg fault
 * mkarnicki wonders how could his android app stop to work just like that..
<mkarnicki> and now it works (the android app) o_O I wonder if it had anything to do with the servers..
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: mkarnicki there should be some better way to handle having the machiine removed and the keyring still there. Or remove the Token when the machine is removed
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: right.. it should have removed the token by itself, if I removed it from the web UI. shouldn't it?
<mkarnicki> do you think that removing the token will solve the issue?
<mkarnicki> I can try
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: it should. But it doesnt.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yes it should
<duanedesign> removing the token should then prompt you to add your computer
<duanedesign> when you open U1 from Me Menu
<mkarnicki> I'll try that. brb
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: lovely!!! now I know how to tell U1 the name of the phone via the URL :D ..TZcZ&description=hapu (hapu is my laptop)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: how do you say in english, one shot - two good things happened :D
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: kill two birds with one stone
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: we just killed two birds with one stone :D thanks pal! (by the way, that metaphor is nasty xD )
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I did all this to see that URL, so that when the Android phone user logs in, he'll see "AndroidU1"/his phone model/or something, in the Computer name field automatically :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: you know I never thought about it, but that is kind of a violent metaphor :P
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: heheh :D (and by the way, &description=myappname works nice :) )
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: in Poland, we say something like: 'to cook to roasts over one fire' (but that is naturally word-by-word translation)
<mkarnicki> to cook *two roasts over one fire
<mkarnicki> it's less violent I think ;D
<duanedesign> :)
<Guest75464> I saw a few things out there asking if there was webdav for ubuntu one but no real anwsers
<Guest75464> so...is there? could it be done?
<duanedesign> Guest75464: i think it is something that is definetly being talked about. I have heard  of no concrete plans to do that at this point though
<Guest75464> hm well webdav access to such services seems to be in demand right now
<Guest75464> I think it'd be a smart way to go
<Guest75464> and if they don't, people will start probing into how it's built, and how to use an api to access
<Guest75464> that's what's happened with other storage services that didn't offer direct webdav support
<Guest75464> lmao just hit sync from gnome file browsing, it crashed
<Guest75464> nice
<Guest75464> hm and ubuntu one from my indicator applet does nothing
<Guest75464> odd
<firewall03> I am having problems getting ubuntu one to work with the netbook remix distro
<otto__> Hello! I've bought two albums from U1 music store and everything is fine except for one song that does not transfer from store to cloud. When I click to download the song "Baby [You've Got What It Takes] [with Sharon Jones & Dap-Kings]" (by Michael Bublé on album Crazy Love) in the Rhythmbox U1 music store interface, the page just reloads but no transfer is started. Can anyone help me with this?
<otto__> In the download list it reads "This song was deleted or moved from your Library. You can <download it again> 2 more times." When I click on the link, the page just refreshes, but not download is started. On other songs the link worked fine.
<otto__> I just tried it again, so there might be something in your logs visible a few minutes back.
<directhex> otto__, is it on disk, in .ubuntuone ?
<otto__> No. The file is only in the music store. Not on the disk and not in the cloud (not visible from the web interface). The problem is that the file does not transfer from the music store to my U1 account.
<jamesh> otto__: aquarius might be able to diagnose the problem when he is up.
<aquarius> otto__, hiya
<aquarius> I'll take a look at that for you
<otto__> aquarius: Thanks! btw, I'm an developer and I can run whatever diagnostic commands you want on my computer..
<aquarius> otto__, sadly, if the song's not appearing in your personal cloud, then your computer hasn't entered into the equation yet; it's a problem on the Ubuntu One servers. I'm just grabbing the logs now
<otto__> aquarius: Did you find anything?
<aquarius> still waiting for the logs to process (we have a lot of logs from people buying music :))
<aquarius> otto__, when did you buy this song?
<aquarius> (I'm having difficulty finding a record of it :( )
<otto__> aquarius: Your Ubuntu One Music Store receipt, Order Date/Time  : 30/04/2010 20:07:46
<aquarius> aha, it was a while back, that would explain why it's not in the recent logs ;)
<aquarius> (see PM for a question)
<otto__> aquarius: Yes but I've been clicking on the download link several times for the last weeks. I've been hoping that somebody would have fixed it, but no luck yet..
<directhex> one of the signs of a madman is doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting different results
<aquarius> otto__, yeah, something strange is going on there, then. I'm trying to track down your purchase record
<otto__> directhex: ;)
<otto__> I just installed gtk-recordmydesktop and made a video of the problem: http://otto.kekalainen.net/attachments/u1-music-store-download-link-error.ogv Sometimes a picture or a video tells more that a thousand words..
<aquarius> otto__, see PM for a question
<aquarius> otto__, OK, I'd like you to try something. Quit Rhythmbox. open a terminal window, and run "rhythmbox -D U1", which will start Rhythmbox again. Then go back to your My Downloads list in the music store, and try clicking that "download it again" link. (It should continue to not work.) Then copy the output from the terminal into paste.ubuntu.com so I can take a look at it?
<aquarius> something is tripping up on that one song, for reasons I don't understand.
<aquarius> when you tell it "download this again", it's not *actually* downloading it again.
<otto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439263/
<aquarius> ha.
<aquarius> OK, I see the bug.
<otto__> maybe the url https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store/library?force=Michael%20Bubl%C3%A9/Crazy%20Love/Baby%20[You%27ve%20Got%20What%20It%20Takes]%20[with%20Sharon%20Jones%20&%20the%20Dap-Kings].mp3 has forbidden strings ([ and ])?
<aquarius> it's because the & in "Sharon Jones & the Dap-Kings" isn't escaped
 * aquarius grumbles. It should be, though. That's weird.
<otto__> Also [ and ] should be %5B and %5D.
<aquarius> yeah. the escaper isn't escaping everything.
<aquarius> ah, it's escaping it for HTML display, not for URLs.
<otto__> When I look at the page source, it reads <a href="library?force=Michael Bublé/Crazy Love/Baby [You&#39;ve Got What It Takes] [with Sharon Jones &amp; the Dap-Kings].mp3">download it again</a>
<aquarius> yep, which is wrong.
<aquarius> I'm escaping it and I should be URL-encoding it.
<aquarius> oops.
<aquarius> good catch, otto__
<otto__> I ran manually https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store/library?force=Michael+Bubl%E9%2FCrazy+Love%2FBaby+%5BYou've+Got+What+It+Takes%5D+%5Bwith+Sharon+Jones+%26+the+Dap-Kings%5D.mp3 but that didn't work either..
<aquarius> try %C3%A9 instead of %E9 for é
<otto__> I also tried https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store/library?force=Michael+Bubl%E9%2FCrazy+Love%2FBaby+%5BYou&#39;ve+Got+What+It+Takes%5D+%5Bwith+Sharon+Jones+&amp;+the+Dap-Kings%5D.mp3 with your html entities, but that didn't work.
<otto__> not working: https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store/library?force=Michael+Bubl%C3%A9Crazy+Love%2FBaby+%5BYou've+Got+What+It+Takes%5D+%5Bwith+Sharon+Jones+%26+the+Dap-Kings%5D.mp3
<otto__> WORKS!!: https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store/library?force=Michael+Bubl%C3%A9%2FCrazy+Love%2FBaby+%5BYou've+Got+What+It+Takes%5D+%5Bwith+Sharon+Jones+%26+the+Dap-Kings%5D.mp3
<otto__> Downloading.. :)
<aquarius> wrong Unicode encoding in your original try, mi compadre :)
<aquarius> super :)
<otto__> I've paid for my albums and I pay for my U1 subscription, so I guess you'll fix this and file the bugs etc and my part of the job is now done?
<aquarius> I have just written a branch which should fix this bug; it will be a few days before it's deployed so that everyone gets the benefit, but we've now solved your problem, and thank you very much for the help :)
<aquarius> well, your part of the job is done except that you should have a nice warm feeling that you helped me fix it for everyone else :)
<otto__> I've also got the problem that my U1 folders do not seem to sync always when they should, but now I need to get some lunch. Maybe I'll complain about that later in case the corresponding bug reports don't get fixed in a resonable time (e.g. #426930,  #571548)
<otto__> Thanks for you help and keep up the good work! Everything is not perfect now, but I have confidence that everything around Ubuntu gets better every day. One day we'll also fix the bug #1 ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 17 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 408) (heat: 2246)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<daubers> Hello, is there any update on the music store bug that prevents music being transferred to the storage?
<bux> Hello =)
<bux> Sorry for my english, someone have a problem to sync with ubunto one today ? I can't sync my files, and ubuntu store music bought today
<duanedesign> morning all
<snielsen> so how about ubuntuone sync status? lots of old messages claiming contacts sync is disabled, but no status updates anywhere. My Ubuntuone client claims to have "Finished synchronisation", however, my evol ubuntu one address book is still empty (I just reinstalled a few days ago only to realize AFTER reinstall that uone sync was not working. Never got any notice of that before acrtually realizing it wont sync to my newly setup 
<snielsen> honk
<rye> snielsen, hi, currently replication is disabled, let me dig into the mail now to see what's the current status
<snielsen> uone client REALLY needs some update FAST to provide users with correct status info. As i did not subscribe to some uone mailing list or twitter feed, I never ever got any notice of sync being disabled as i actually use it on 1 pc only right now, though it was stable enough by now to use it as some kind of backup as you advertise quite heavy on this feature. ;)
<snielsen> ...thought it was.. i mean
<dobey> that is exactly why i did not want to put the status in ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> dobey, i believe the fact that couchdb is somehow attached to the service, not being seen as an integral part causes this. Indication is okif it shows all the picture.
<dobey> rye: no, the cause is we have no way to get replication status from couchdb, and it doesn't happen with every change. it's on a timeout
<dobey> it's purely technical issues
<dobey> albeit somewhat difficult to solve
<Panda_Oli> Hey all, anyone available for some couchdb, desktop couch troubleshootin? im ok skilled with terminal
<rye> Panda_Oli, are you trying to fix local issue or find our the reason why replication does not work?
<rye> replication is disabled at the moment so clients cannot connect
<Panda_Oli> rye, thanks for the info, i didnt know that. Actually, i was trying to setup my couchdb to "autostart" when i boot.
<rye> Panda_Oli, i.e. when you log into the session?
<Panda_Oli> rye, yeah... it's because i've messed with this way too much than i should have... but maybe it's not the right time to mess around with this since replication is disabled
<rye> Panda_Oli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439361/
<rye> erm
<Panda_Oli> i got disconnected, im back
<rye> Panda_Oli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439361/
<rye> Panda_Oli, i have this script in my startup applications
<Panda_Oli> rye, that's exactly what i needed i think
<Panda_Oli> rye, i wonder how to set it up as a startup script though...
<rye> Panda_Oli, if you need a full-fledged couchdb server, then it is very different. desktopcouch is aimed to have couchdb per-user
<Panda_Oli> i just need basic for desktopcouch
<Panda_Oli> i just dont want to always do $dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<Panda_Oli> to get it started
<rye> Panda_Oli, the script what i gave you can be added to startup, it does basically the same
<biborn> when will ubuntu one sync service fixed?
<Panda_Oli> Thanks Rye
<Panda_Oli> So replication is down server-side right?
<Panda_Oli> ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/xxxxxxx/')
<rye> Panda_Oli, yes
<Panda_Oli> rye, thx
<appu226> hi ... i just create a subscribed on ubuntu one
<appu226> i'm unable to locate the "add your computer" page
<appu226> any help?
<appu226> ah.. sorry... ignore :-)
<appu226> quit
<appu226> exit
<dapmk> honk
<jr6yujw46> can i have help please?
<rotten777> Trying to remove folders from the u1 sync daemon, it just hangs up.. anyone awake?
<askhawk> hi
<askhawk> I need help
<askhawk> anyone?
<askhawk> anybody out there?
<duanedesign> askhawk: hello
#ubuntuone 2010-05-26
<duanedesign> hello askhawk_
<askhawk> hi
<duanedesign> askhawk: have some issue with ubuntu one?
<askhawk> I can not find the button to add my computer to the account
<askhawk> can you please help
<duanedesign> askhawk: aha, yes i can help with that
<duanedesign> askhawk: close ubuntu one preferences if it is open
<duanedesign> askhawk: open a Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<duanedesign> and run the commmand:  killall ubuntuone; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> oops sorrry
<duanedesign> the right command is
<duanedesign> killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<rotten777> i guess it worked
<rotten777> hi duanedesign,
<rotten777> any updates on being able to delete folders from u1?
<rotten777> i still have yet to finish sync'ing nearly a month later :P
<duanedesign> rotten777: looks like mine finished that i started last night
<rotten777> yeah mine has never finished.. i've done the quit and reconnect
<rotten777> i can't delete folders from the syncdaemon
<duanedesign> rotten777: what do you get from running the command: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> and also u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> since 18:30 my --waiting meta-data has gone from 39 to 37
<rotten777> matthew@bits:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<rotten777> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rotten777> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.UnicodeEncodeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<rotten777>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<rotten777>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<rotten777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 204, in waiting_metadata
<rotten777>     waiting_metadata.append(str(cmd))
<rotten777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py", line 1442, in __str__
<rotten777>     for attr in str_attrs]
<rotten777> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2019' in position 6: ordinal not in range(128)
<rotten777> 2
<duanedesign> rotten777: hmm. I have seen this bug. one sec...
<mkarnicki> I think aquarius explained someone, that had a funky non acsii sign in the track name, that they have implemented the fix, but it will be published in some time (I understood that, no sooner than few days)
<mkarnicki> Maybe this info helps, I didn't follow your talk.
<duanedesign> bug 578022
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578022 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError when u1sdtool --waiting-metadata (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578022
<duanedesign> +
<duanedesign> ++
<allquixotic> So is it just me or are there known issues with syncing down music from Ubuntu One? I bought an album today on a vanilla install of 10.04 + all updates; I enabled my Ubuntu One account (so the Ubuntu One applet shows me logged in); and I can download my music from one.ubuntu.com/files just fine. But after several reboots, Rhythmbox's Ubuntu One page under My Downloads just says "Transferring to your Ubuntu One
<allquixotic>  storage".
<allquixotic> I'm actually listening to the music right now because I grabbed all the files manually, so I'm not in "irate customer" mode; just wondering if reporting a bug is redundant or whether it'd actually help.
<allquixotic> the Ubuntu One Preferences app says "Synchronization in progress..." but it's been like that for a very long time. No indication of any network I/O in system monitor.
<mkarnicki> goodnite duanedesign
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Could someone tell me if I'm losing my mind or not? I seem to remember in beta, being able to pay for music purchases via paypal. Does anyone else recall that?
<duanedesign> allquixotic: hello
<duanedesign> allquixotic: do the songs appear at http://one.ubuntu.com/files  'purchased Music'
<slashiiboy> i need help
<allquixotic> duanedesign: as I said in my message, yes they do, and I can download them from there.
<allquixotic> duanedesign: I read your forum post about how it is either the cloud side at fault, or the synchronization side. and in my case I can verify that it's the sync side, since the files exist in the cloud, and I can grab them manually.
<duanedesign> allquixotic: what do you get from the command :  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> also i wonder what you get from the commands: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> and : u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<allquixotic> duanedesign: looks like it downloaded a song, but the rest are still hung up. u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l returns 13.
<allquixotic> http://fpaste.org/zemJ/
<duanedesign> allquixotic: check this command again and see if the number is getting smaller:  u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<allquixotic> duanedesign: same size.
<duanedesign> what about   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata    ?
<duanedesign> what about   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<bux> Hello =)
<zybex> hi
<zybex> need help to sinchronize ubuntu one with my pc
<rye> zybex, currently the service is extremely slow, is that what you experience?
<zybex> in the manual shown that i need add pc to ubuntu one but i cant find how to do it
<rye> zybex, so you opened ubuntuone-preferences and no browser window/tab was opened to add your computer - right?
<zybex> no, browser is open
<rye> zybex, what page you are on now?
<zybex> https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<rye> zybex, could you please go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ and see whether you have any computers registered?
<zybex> You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account. To get started please visit the installation details.
<zybex> how to add the machine?
<zybex> i cant find add button nowhere
<Munge> Hey guys, I thought I would try out ubuntu one, but my files takes forever to sync, and then when I get the green tick they still don't show up in the web interface...(I can upload files directly) Is there a general problem right now?
<Peter222> Hello, I found today that many subfolders and files in subfolders are not synchronized in my Ubuntu One
<Peter222> in my local folders I see red X on that folders
<Peter222> when go to system/preferences/ubuntu one and select CONNECT in devices, it start "synchronizing" but freeze on 0.0%
<Peter222>  
<rye> Yes, there is an ongoing issue that causes file sync to be extremely slow
<Peter222> will be it fixed? I don;t know if my data is safe
<Peter222> I was sure data is backed up in real time
<Peter222> when I tested it some days agi it was OK so I was sure I'm protected :(
<Peter222> ago*
<rye> Peter222, yes, this is going to be fixed as the server team is working now to improve the speed of the service. There were several bits of improvement over the last month but there are some other items to implement
<Peter222> I see
<Peter222> thanks for info
<larsemil> any news on the evolution -> contacts sync?
<beuno> larsemil, everything is in place to re-enable it
<beuno> we need a final user migration and we're set
<beuno> I think it'll be re-enabled Mon/Tue next week
<joj> hi
<joj> just to check if there is a problem with files sync too
<joj> ?
<sticks> quick question: are updates that improve the performance of U1 file syncing going to be available for lucid?
<rye> joshuahoover, ^ I know we agreed to do that, but is it formalized anywhere?
<joshuahoover> rye, sticks: that is the plan...how we do that has not been decided yet but that is the goal
<dobey> rye, joshuahoover: also, note that there is a significant difference between "for" and "in" :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes, definitely :)
<josephnexus> hi all
<josephnexus> is there a place to suggest features for ubuntuone?
<dobey> josephnexus: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<dobey> josephnexus: you'll have to pick the appropriate sub-project for your request though :)
<josephnexus> wow
<josephnexus> lots of business there
<josephnexus> perhaps I should wait since my idea is a feature suggestion
<Panda_Oli> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<Panda_Oli> Anyone know this?
<dobey> Panda_Oli: from desktopcouch?
<Panda_Oli> dobey: Yeah, exacly
<Panda_Oli> dobey: from ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<dobey> Panda_Oli: ah, it's a bug in httplib i think, where the underlying socket connection disappears and it doesn't reset itself properly, but it's an indirect thing for desktopcouch coming up through python-couchdb iirc
<Panda_Oli> dobey : Thanks for the info, any suggestions to try to fix this?
<dobey> Panda_Oli: workaround is to restart desktopcouch, by running /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop, and then running evolution or something will cause it to just start up again
<Panda_Oli> ok
<Panda_Oli> i will try that
<Panda_Oli> ok i killed & restarted it, i will check whats up
<Panda_Oli> i'll reboot just to check things out
<dobey> ok
<otto_> Hello! Is here anybody who could help me debug why my desktop client does not sync files to the cloud?
<rye> otto_, unfortunately currently file sync is extremely slow
<kklimonda> again? ;)
<autarch> so I think my u1 syncing is basically stuck
<autarch> is there anything I can do to diagnose or speed it up?
<autarch> honk
<otto_> rye: u1sdtool -s says State: QUEUE_MANAGER all the time an nothing happends. Not even slowly..
<duanedesign> hello autarch
<autarch> duanedesign: hi
<autarch> I kind of wonder if there's any way to wipe my account and start all over
<autarch> it's stuck syncing things I later changed my mind on syncing
<duanedesign> autarch: how many items do you have waiting .  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l;  u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<rye> autarch, duanedesign, currently this is completely server-side issue
<rye> official status is "performance is degraded, we're working hard on a solution."
<autarch> ok
<rotten777> duanedesign: any updates on the bug I am having?
<duanedesign> hello rotten777
<rotten777> duanedesign, hey there
<duanedesign> rotten777: do you have the bug number? I lost my scrollback?
<rotten777> matthew@bits:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<rotten777> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rotten777> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.UnicodeEncodeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<rotten777>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<rotten777>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<rotten777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 204, in waiting_metadata
<rotten777>     waiting_metadata.append(str(cmd))
<rotten777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py", line 1442, in __str__
<rotten777>     for attr in str_attrs]
<rotten777> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2019' in position 6: ordinal not in range(128)
<rotten777> I don't have the number but that's the issue
<duanedesign> bug 578022
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578022 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError when u1sdtool --waiting-metadata (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578022
<duanedesign> rye: do you know much about this bug ^^? Is this something that is only affecting --waiting-metadata?
<duanedesign> rotten777: right now "performance is degraded, we're working hard on a solution."
<rotten777> i haven't synchronized anything in weeks :\
<rye> duanedesign, yes, searching for bug report
<duanedesign> rotten777: I dont know much about that bug, but I do not think it should cause issues  outside of the u1sdtool.
<rotten777> any eta on the client update?
<rotten777> so far I haven't been able to use my account and now the thing i use to troubleshoot issues doesn't even work lol
<duanedesign> :(
<rye> bug #561638
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561638 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool does not support utf-8 symbols in --waiting-meta (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561638
<duanedesign> rye: aha. Thank you sir
<rye> duanedesign, switched existing bugs to be a duplicate of this one
 * duanedesign nods
<flexo_> hey. quick question... settings up my address book, and i'm considering ubuntu one.. now.. one thing that puzzles me...
<flexo_> why is there no FAQ like "omg omg! you are one giant privacy-hungry spider, using this will expose my businness contacts to the world, spammers will obtain my whole address book for their purposes and my sick sexual preferences will come out!111"
<flexo_> (seriously though: tell me something to calm me down and i'll use it)
<beuno> flexo_, I don't follow
<beuno> we don't share any private information at all
<flexo_> well who knows?
<facundobatista> flexo_, nobody (not us, not the rest) will look into your contacts or files, they are private to you
<beuno> flexo_, https://one.ubuntu.com/privacy/
<flexo_> is there someone to sue if you do? :)
<flexo_> yea, i've read it
<beuno> flexo_, yes, Canonical
<flexo_> okay. i suppose that's fine then
<flexo_> it's just that i just spent two hours flagging thousands of email as spam
<facundobatista> flexo_, having something to sue makes your privacy concerns go away?
<flexo_> facundobatista: no, but not existing someone to sue makes them worse
<flexo_> obviously i would never sue anyone over it
<flexo_> i mean
<flexo_> i'm just asking if this is a "hey, let#
<beuno> flexo_, we're not in the business of fooling around with people's information
<flexo_> i'm just asking if this is a "hey, let's make up a central mgmt thingie for contacts and stuff" project by some kid in his basement
<beuno> Canonical has a pretty good track record at that  :)
<beuno> no, it's a multi-million dollar/year project
<beuno> so, a pretty big basement  ;)
<flexo_> based in the US i suppose?
<beuno> UK
<flexo_> oh. really?
<beuno> yes
<flexo_> (we have some policies in my company about avoid to use us-based services due to industrial espionage things)
<flexo_> (sorry for my english. it's late and i've taken a rather large amount of benzodiazepines)
<flexo_> well
<flexo_> this is great
<mkarnicki> flexo_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd. (good reading material :) )
<flexo_> hm.. ltd.. right
<flexo_> should've thought of that :)
<mkarnicki> ok, I pasted that so you could read where they are located and registered..
<flexo_> it's a ltd, so it must be registered in uk
<flexo_> no?
<mkarnicki> Isle of Man it is.
<flexo_> yea well. that's uk.
<mkarnicki> anyway, gotta go. I have a test tomorrow. and my laptop awaits some reparing. l8r guys
<flexo_> ciao
<flexo_> and thanks
<mkarnicki> flexo_: yes it is
<mkarnicki> np, bye
<abjohnson1> hello! my first time with ubuntu and IRC chat and got it to work!
<duanedesign> :)
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> are the server overflowed again? :3
<mkarnicki> marcosroriz: yes, I saw a msg here in the channel, that they had server issues (and working on it). perhaps it's even posted somehere, like the dashboard or the wiki
<marcosroriz> ok :)
<marcosroriz> btw I'm loving every time more UNE and one
<marcosroriz> it's like a perfent sync between them
<marcosroriz> netbook never been so fun!
<mkarnicki> marcosroriz: you mean UNR ?
<mkarnicki> this is the same, right?
<marcosroriz> netbook edition
<mkarnicki> UNR = ubuntu netbook remix :D
<mkarnicki> so yes, I think so
<mkarnicki> yea, I've seen it, it's cool :D
<mkarnicki> gotta go :_: take care marcosroriz
<marcosroriz> ahh
<marcosroriz> sorry :3
<marcosroriz> mkarnicki, ^_^ bye
<mkarnicki> ^ ^
#ubuntuone 2010-05-27
<JVolt> Hello
<JVolt> I've got a question... I installed Ubuntu, i had an one.ubuntu.com acc, then just got a free plain. But my computer dont identify that i'm logged in on firefox, i can't see the "add computer" button as said in help
<kermiac> JVolt: The link in the topic should help with that - http://bit.ly/caHbOf It's a known issue.
<JVolt> Aw.. kk. Thanks very much kermiac =D
<kermiac> np JVolt :)
<Bookman> I've tried for three months to get Ubuntu One to work properly and reliably to no avail.  Is this ever going to work like the competition does today?  They will only get better......
<Bookman> I think that maybe you are chasing a moving target here.
<Bookman> Never mind then, drop box works fine for me.
<Bookman> I don't understand UbuntuOne....questions asked...no answer.  I just don't get it.  Are you serious or just a trial to see what happens?
<Bookman> So, if I upgraded and paid actual money, this is the service I would get?  I get better service from dropbox for free!
<Bookman> Hello?
<Bookman> Ok, dropbox installed and working fine.  I don't understand your problems here...
<kermiac> Bookman: The U1 developers are usually around weekdays roughly between 13:00 - 21:00 utc
<Bookman> kermiac, too late for me I'm afraid.  Already converted.
<Bookman> 100% functional on the first attempt....I don't understand why Ubuntu One cannot do that.  My money is subscribed with dropbox...
<Bookman> And it actually is....
<Bookman> Ok, UbuntuOne, thanks but no thanks...my money is on DropBox...works wonderfully.
<Bookman> Seemless
<Bookman> Fast
<Bookman> Nobody can dispute this out of 90 people online?
<kklimonda> why? you have made your mind so what's the point?
<Bookman> Not made my mind.  Asking for help proving the worth of ubuntuone
<Bookman> Silence is an answer
<kklimonda> looks like that, doesn't it?
<Bookman> I love to contribute to open source but this is insane.......
<Bookman> no actual ongoing contibution to contibute to
<Bookman> *contribution, contribute
<kklimonda> well, it is still in a beta phase - how long have you spent here working with developers on your issues?
<facundobatista> Bookman, beyond the service quality (we're working hard to improve it), Ubuntu One is a lot more than file sync
<facundobatista> Bookman, desktop's couch db replication, contacts syncing (including phone contact), bookmark syncing, tomboy notes syncing, etc
<Bookman> I'm looking for basic file sync so maybe this is the wrong place to begin with.
<Bookman> I will stick with drop box.  Thanks and good luck!
<talv> anyone from the music store team about?
<popey> talv: you might want to explain your problem and 'honk' for support
<talv> cheers popey
<talv> i still cant get hold of the songs i paid for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/578798 thats my bug report, all i need is my download count increased by one ive been asking for it for 2 weeks now, honk
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578798 in ubuntuone-client "Cant Download Multiple Songs With The Same Filenames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rye> aquarius, is there any update on bug #578798 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578798 in ubuntuone-client "Cant Download Multiple Songs With The Same Filenames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578798
<talv> rye i followed another bug which is almost the same theres supposed ly a patch comited but ive still gnot been able to get my songs, some guy called alceu was supposed to look into it but i havent seen him in this room since i asked last
<aquarius> talv, alecu is on holiday this week -- he's been looking into that bug in detail
<popey> talv: if patches are committed that doesn't necessarily mean they've been deployed onto servers yet, so it might not have taken effect.
<popey> (just fyi) :)
<talv> rye ahh i see, popey thanks for the heads up
<popey> np
<popey> I appreciate it's frustrating for you, but just wanted you to have the 'right' expectations of a 'committed' patch :)
<talv> im trying to be patient i really dont want a refund cause id rather put some money ubuntus way itd just be nice to get a bit more info on what was happening with regards to it all, but rys just said alecu is away, now i know that im fine lol sorry if i started off a bit aggressively
<rye> talv, here is what's happening behind the scenes - ubuntuone is using 7d api to get information about the files.
<rye> talv, wait, let me re-read the info i have
<rye> bug #547074
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 547074 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Songs don't download if two have the same name (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 68)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547074
<talv> okay :)
<rye> talv, ok, so, 7d provides information about track name, artist etc. but not track number. In case the song title appears multiple times in an album then the file names start to collide. 7d provides unique ID for the mp3 file (e.g. 23r23rwerw) but having that as the part of the filename will be too confusing to the user.
<talv> rye, yeah i figured it'd be something like that
<talv> rye, thanks for clarifying :)
<kbmaniac_> bug #556388
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556388 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError: '/home/stub/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One (affects: 11) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556388
<kbmaniac_> trying to fix it,
<rye> talv, current solution (which is what has been committed but not yed rolled out) is to have the counter appended to the file name
<kbmaniac_> getting following from server
<kbmaniac_> type: TRY_AGAIN
<kbmaniac_>   comment: "Maximum retries (5) reached. Please try again.\nOriginal exception: DisconnectionError: Already disconnected"
<kbmaniac_> straight after auth
<kbmaniac_> newbe to ubuntu one code, looks like server has a problem ?
<rye> kbmaniac, while the bug about KeyError is client-side currently the servers are extremely slow to respond, that's why the client is not able to connect
<rye> kbmaniac, the official state is "performance is degraded, we're working hard on a solution."
<kbmaniac_> ok
<kbmaniac_> so I solution is in the pipeline :)
<popey> rye: ..and the unofficial state?  ;)
<kbmaniac_> well .. I can't sync anything so I would gess 'ain't useable' ... lol
<rye> popey, unofficial state - the database is the bottleneck.
<rye> beuno, btw, how come that web UI is fast while syncdaemon access is slow?
<rye> however... it is not fast now
<rye> kbmaniac, yes, it is not really usable now, The queues are being processed but it is extremely slow and coupled with bug #575817 and #585953 syncdaemon becomes unreliable in such condition
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575817 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Interrupted upload is not retried (affects: 98) (dups: 5) (heat: 498)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585953 in ubuntuone-client "UploadFinished signal is emitted for failed uploads (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585953
<kbmaniac> rye, no problem, I guess people are bolting lots more iron to the wall as we speak
<Tyriel> When the Ubuntu one Contacts will be available to syncronize!?!?!
<rye> Tyriel, the goal is to have everything re-enabled next Tuesday (1st of June)
<Tyriel> ok :)
<Tyriel> it's really a pain in the ass this service off
<Tyriel> ;(
<rye> Tyriel, yes, i agree
<Tyriel> I don't understand Iregister my name but my password is not right ;x
<Tyriel> hahah
<beuno> rye, the web ui is fast because it accesses the DB directly
<rye> beuno, api servers ?
<beuno> rye, yeah, the web ui doesn't go through api servers
<rye> beuno, but api servers go to db as well, looks like directly
<beuno> rye, they do
<beuno> so part of the bottleneck is in the api servers  ;)
<topyli> hi. could someone please tell me again what to do when my new files stay in --waiting-content queue forever?
<topyli> that is, they're "uploading" look just fine except they never actually sync
<duanedesign> topyli: i believe there are some issues server side that they are working out. Once that is fixed it will be easier to tell if your issue is client side or not.
<topyli> duanedesign, right, okay
<topyli> thanks, i'll ask again tomorrow then
<beuno> duanedesign, this week has been slow because all our sysadmins are sprinting
<duanedesign> beuno: ahhh. I wondered where everyone was. :)
<hebz0rl> can i use ubuntuones couchdb so synchronise my own programm?
<duanedesign> hebz0rl: hello
<hebz0rl> duanedesign, hi there
<duanedesign> hebz0rl: there are some resources at the bottom of this page that might help get you started. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<hebz0rl> duanedesign, thank you :D
<Johnsky> Hey, anyone here?
<duanedesign> hello Johnsky
<Johnsky> hey duane
<Johnsky> Just set myself up with Ubuntu one... do you know if they're having server troubles?
<duanedesign> Johnsky: yes sir. Currently the "performance is degraded and working hard on a solution"
<Johnsky> Just says "Synchronization in progress..." then "disconnected".  Ran    u1sdtool --current-transfers   to check for traffic... 0 up 0 down
<Johnsky> Ah well... it's free right?
<Johnsky> Why complain.
<Johnsky> Hope it turns out... it's certainly a good idea in theory form.
<duanedesign> Johnsky: yes the 2gb plan is free
<duanedesign> Johnsky: try the command:  u1sdtool --waiting-content
<duanedesign> actually: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> that should show you what is waiting to sync
<duanedesign> and the command : u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<Johnsky> It shows the two files I'm waiting on, the --current-transferst still says 0 up 0 down
<Johnsky> the --waiting-metadata command returns "1"
<duanedesign> Johnsky: yeah it will need to do the metadata first. Then it will upload the content
<Johnsky> Whats in the metadata?
<Johnsky> Alright, just reconnected the client. metadata states 0... still showing the two files waiting for transfer, and 0 up, 0 down
<Johnsky> wah, now metadata states 5
<Johnsky> lol, I think this is one of those, just walk away and see what happened later thins
<Johnsky> *things
<Johnsky> update, for the sake of boredom (heh), Metadata 3, Waiting (still two files), Transferring 0 up 0 down
<Johnsky> So, where in the world are you duane?
<Johnsky> Me, I'm in Canada.
<duanedesign> Johnsky: oklahoma, U.S.
<duanedesign> Johnsky: you like hockey?
<Johnsky> lol, I like watching it... I can skate, I can stick-handle... but I can't do both at the same time.
<Johnsky> Give me a stick while I'm on skates, and suddenly I look like a total idiot.
<duanedesign> all my canadian friends have been excited about the Stanley Cup
<Johnsky> heh, yeah, I root for the Senators... but... they always "Almost" make it.
<Johnsky> Well, on the topic of ubuntu one, just manually uploaded the files i wanted using the browser. The synchronization process is still just creeping along. I'll figure that out some other time, at least I can store those two files manually.
<Johnsky> You root for a team? Or are you not into hockey?
<duanedesign> Johnsky: no i dont watch much hockey
<duanedesign> Johnsky: i did watch the winter olympics and enjoyed those games
<Johnsky> Heh. Yeah, as usual the US walked away with the most medals.
<duanedesign> Johnsky: canada did beat the u.s. in hockey though
<Johnsky> Yeah. But that's kind of our sport. Just like American Football is yours... you sort of expect to win that.
<Johnsky> Sucks what happened to the lugier.
<duanedesign> for sure
<Johnsky> Well, I have to head out. Thanks for those commands... have a good one!
<rune> how long should it take to sync a folder for the first time?
<dobey> am empty folder?
<rune> no, it's alot of pictures there, but not a single one have been synced :/
<dobey> rye: still around? can you help? :)
<rye> dobey, rune, currently the sync is extremely slow so any action will take an enormous time to complete
<rune> ah, okay
<rune> guess i'll just have to be patient then :)
<rye> rune, i filed a bug #586384 for this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586384 in ubuntuone-servers "Too many open connections to database cause slow sync (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586384
<rune> thanks! :)
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: ping
<rye> ubot4, bug #564209
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 564209 in ubuntuone-servers "CouchDB throws a timeout error on all connections (affects: 162) (dups: 132) (heat: 1716)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564209
<rye> 132 dups.. wow
<rye> 133
<Guest506> hello
<Guest506> honk
<Guest506> help?
<beuno> Guest506, what's up?
<Guest506> I don't know anything about linux.  How do I fix up my audio drivers?
<muhahaa> Hi
<Guest506> I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<beuno> Guest506, this is probably not the channel your looking for
<beuno> Guest506, try #ubuntu
<Guest506> ah.
<Guest506> kay, thanks
<downclimb> I understand that Ubuntu One is not really running full-throttle right now, but if I bought music through the store yesterday and it hasn't synced to my computer 18 hours later, can I ever expect it to sync?
<beuno> downclimb, you can
<beuno> downclimb, did it appear on the web ui?
<downclimb> bueno: yes, it's there
<downclimb> beuno: it's a new account and I had a successful sync before with a 20-byte file, but since adding the music my Ubuntu One Preferences usually just says "Disconnected" and connecting and/or restarting hasn't helped
<beuno> downclimb, can you bring up a terminal and run:  u1sdtool -s?
<downclimb> beuno: got it. What output are you interested in?
<downclimb> I suppose I won't annoy too many if I paste:
<beuno> downclimb, I guess all of it, but try using paste.ubuntu.com
<downclimb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440579/
<beuno> downclimb, sounds like it may not be authenticating
<beuno> try u1sdtool -c
<beuno> see if you get a browser to open up
<beuno> it may ask you to authorize that computer
<downclimb> I didn't see any output nor did I see a browser window
<beuno> take a peak at the log file then:
<beuno> tail .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<beuno> or better yet, pastebin the full log
<beuno> rye, are you still around?
<downclimb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440584/
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> facundobatista, around?
<beuno> downclimb, I'm not super sure what that means
<beuno> trying to get one of the client developers to look at it
<downclimb> beuno: thanks...I'm going to try reauthenticating
<beuno> downclimb, give that a try, otherwise please file a bug, I'll make sure it reaches the right hands tomorrow
<facundobatista> beuno, yes
<rye> beuno, downclimb authentication fails due to server overload
<beuno> facundobatista, can you help downclimb out?
<facundobatista> beuno, actually not, is what rye says
<rye> downclimb, i know this is a bad workaround but you can download the files via web ui
 * rye is about to commit EOD. 00:41 here, will re-sort couchdb/erlang bug reports again  tomorrow
<downclimb> rye: I know I can, so I'm not worried about losing the files. It's a 100-song album of various artists, with each file in its own subdirectory, so downloading individually didn't sound like much fun!
<rye> downclimb, true.
<downclimb> rye: is the server overload due to the popularity of Ubuntu One?
<rye> downclimb, yes, and the work is performed to make it faster. This week the admins that are responsible for the server side are extremely overloaded so that we can not roll out changes as fast as we want
<rye> ok, need to go offline, will ping ops team about database bottleneck tomorrow
<downclimb> rye: I understand. There are certainly worse reasons to have problems! Thanks for your help!
<rye> downclimb, btw, bug #586384 is dedicated to this particular issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586384 in ubuntuone-servers "Too many open connections to database cause slow sync (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586384
<rye> downclimb, not much info for now but i will update it once I find out that the software to  manage opened connection more efficiently is in place
<rye> downclimb, sorry for such performance but unfortunately there is no client-side workaround that could make it faster
 * rye goes offline
#ubuntuone 2010-05-28
<Kemo> Hi everybody !
<Kemo> (sorry for my english, i'm french :D) i've a problem with Ubuntu One.
<Kemo> I'm under GNOME (the latest Ubuntu version) and the synchronization doesn't stop...
<Kemo> ever...
<Kemo> Someone ? :)
<duanedesign> Kemo: hello
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: pong
<Kemo> duanedesign: nice to meet you
<Kemo> Can you help me? :)
<duanedesign> Kemo: currently the file sync is degraded and they are working hard to fix it
<Kemo> It's no my computer so?
<duanedesign> Kemo: Probably not
<duanedesign> Kemo: if it still acts the same after a few days come back
<Kemo> Because, i can't stop synchronization of a folder with a click right.
<Kemo> It's grey. And unclickable (?).
<Kemo> It's surely because the degration of the file sync?
<duanedesign> Kemo: there is a very good chance that it is
<Kemo> Thanks, i just readed the Status. My folder contains more 100 files. That's the problem.
<duanedesign> Kemo: you can open a Terminal and run the following to see what is waiting to sync
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duanedesign> and
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Kemo> Commands return nothing.
<Kemo> Then, synchronization is in progress...
<duanedesign> Kemo: is the only issue right now you have a grey folder in the webUI that says synronizing....
<Kemo> Yeah, but i can't delete it.
<duanedesign> Kemo: OK,
<duanedesign> Kemo: try running:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> does that list the folder you want to delete
<Kemo> i've "no folders" in return
<Kemo> But with the command "u1sdtool --waiting-content" i've a file. Not my folder.
<duanedesign> Kemo: ok. It might be queued to delete, just hasnt gone through
<duanedesign> Kemo: really those grey folders are annoying but they dont hurt anything
<Kemo> I'll wait the answer of the team in few days. It's maybe my solution.
<Kemo> In waiting, i can't use Ubuntu One, it is embarrassing.
<cwraig> hi all, i just installed ubuntu on a new computer and want to add it to my ubuntuone account, can i copy the data from the ubuntu one folder on one computer to this new computer to save me downloading all my data from the internet?
<muimi> Quick question -- is Tomboy Notes sync down? I was able to sync a few times but for the past few weeks, nothing.
<rossiv> Why is the One server down?
<Safiullah> Hello Everyone
<TomR> Any news abt the sync problems at UbuntuOne?
<kazade> I just accidentally clicked "Sychronize on ubuntu one" on a large folder... but I can't seem to stop it ("Stop sychronizing" is greyed out) ... how do I stop it syncing?
<TomR> The service is kind of weird this days - even the smallest sync takes a decade..
<rye_> pfibiger ping
<kazade> I think that U1 should at least give you a confirmation box... have I got to wait for it to sync this folder now before I can stop it?
<TomR> Well - i am an newbie to Ubuntu - but i could not stop mine last evening - but the service is just half up - cant sync contacts, bookmarks ++
<kazade> ok apparently u1sdtool --list-folders gives a list of folder ids, and u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder={{ID}} stops it
<rye_> TomR, i can confirm that currently file sync is extremely slow. We are waiting for the admin team to become available to implement the changes that will make it faster
<rye_> TomR, and the plan is to re-enable syncing of bookmarks and contacts next Tuesday
<TomR> Great - my 30 days would soon be over before i could test it :D
<TomR> Thanx a lot for the info :)
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ping
<pgiroux> i'm trying to sign in to ubuntu one but getting message error.  does not seem to be working at the moment. can someone confirm?  or i'm I just making something stupid6
<duanedesign> pgiroux: hello
<pgiroux> Hello duanesign
<duanedesign> pgiroux: the service is very slow at the moment. They are working on omplementing the fix
<duanedesign> pgiroux: what kind of error are you getting?
<pgiroux> Thk! So it might just not be the right moment to try for a new user...
<duanedesign> pgiroux: yes very true
<pgiroux> no access or 500 error
<duanedesign> pgiroux:  I would say by Tuesday next week it should be back to normal
<pgiroux> does not seem able to synch my main computer
<pgiroux> ths duanedesign, ill try later!
<duanedesign> pgiroux: please do. and come back if you have any mlre questions
<duanedesign> more*
<pgiroux> nice day everyone!
<sysop1> Wondering if anyone else is having problems syncing files & tomboy notes to ubuntu one in the past 2 days? I've been a ubuntu subscriber since its beta & havent had too many probs until lately
<duanedesign> sysop1: currently the service is degraded, working hard on fixing it
<sysop1> thanks duaneddesign
<duanedesign> np, thank you for your patience
<sysop1> np
<beuno> sysop1, tomboy syncing should work though
<duanedesign> yes that is true. I just checked mine locally and it synced fine
<sysop1> I'm having problems with that, I was wondering b/c I had to remove & readd a few of my computers yesterday as I noticed they were showing up twice in the list of clients & I thought that was why one of my systems was slow
<beuno> sysop1, yes, it's likely you deleted the tomboy token
<sysop1> should I uncheck  & recheck that under ubuntuone preferences?
<sysop1> or passwords & encryption keys?
<duanedesign> sysop1: applications >  accesories > password and encryption
<duanedesign> sysop1: do you see an Ubuntu One token?
<sysop1> It does show the Ubuntu One token
<dobey> how did you delete them?
<sysop1> dobey, via the Ubuntuone preferences: System/Ubuntu One
<dobey> sysop1: if you delete another machine from there, it doeesn't delete the token on that machine, it just removes it on the server.
<dobey> sysop1: so you probably need to go delete the token from the keyring, before you can re-add
<sysop1> I then dleted the key too
<sysop1> I followed: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<dobey> and then pray that while you're trying to re-add your machine, the server isn't currently under diress from being slashdotted :)
<sysop1> lol
<dobey> so things are a bit slow at the moment, as duanedesign mentioned :)
<sysop1> I have 3 systems listed, if I remove all 3 via, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778, all my data on the server should remain, correct?
<duanedesign> sysop1: to re authorize your computer. Delete the keyring from Password & Encryption. Then go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ and remove computer.
<duanedesign> then next time you launch U1 it should ask you to add your computer
<sysop1> cool, I'll give it another go
<sysop1> thank you all for your help.
<kw01f> Hi everybody
<kw01f> Can somebody help me. I am experiencing problems with music I bought through rhythmbox. It doesn't sync to my other computer. It isn't downloading :(
<kw01f> There's just this "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" Message for two days now
<duanedesign> kw01f: do the songs show up in your cloud storage at http://one.ubuntu.com/files under Purchased Music?
<kw01f> duanedesign, yes
<duanedesign> kw01f: the service is slow, they are working hard on fixing
<kw01f> duanedesign, ok, but there is nothing I can do atm? I mean besides manually downloading and copying into my music folder? I don't want to mess it up, so that it appears twice in rhythmbox
<duanedesign> You can download the songs from the webUI
<kw01f> like i wrote before..
<duanedesign> kw01f: when the songs show up on your computer they will be DL to /home/duanedesign/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One
<kw01f> duanedesign: So just copying into that folder will make rhythmbox believe it's already downloaded and won't do it again (mean twice)?
<duanedesign> i wouldnt do that. Just because I am not sure what that would do :) Put it in a different folder and wait for the other to D/l
<kw01f> ok
<duanedesign> kw01f: other than the downloading of your song how did you like the music store?
<kw01f> duanedesign: I think it's great. I used Amazon a lot before, but buying music right out of rhythmbox i really nice. Most important (at least for me) is the syncing thing between several computer
<kw01f> So I don't have to copy my music between my laptop and desktop pc. Actually I am currently developing a plugin which also syncs my playlists to desktopCouch and then to UbuntuOne, so that I have access to my playlists on all my computer
<duanedesign> kw01f: there are some free mp3's you  can download.
<kw01f> you mean Magnatune and Jamendo?
<duanedesign> Maybe when sync picks up :) http://us.7digital.com/cms/free-downloads-usa/free-downloads.aspx
<duanedesign> thats some of the free mp3's you can find in Music Store
<kw01f> duanedesign: Do you know when the new servers are ready, so that syncing will be smooth?
<duanedesign> kw01f: i havent heard.
<sysop1> dobey & duanedesign, I got tomboy syncing again, thanks.
<dobey> sure :)
<rotten777> I'm still without sync... Do I have to wait until Meerkat to start synchronizing?
<rotten777> :P
<sysop1> Will syncing speed up if we upgrade or is it all around slow?
<sysop1> by upgrade I mean the paid 50gig ubuntu one
<dobey> it's all around slow, but we are working on fixing it as fast as we can :)
<sysop1> ok thanks again dobey
<polocatfan> im new
<mkarnicki> I need your help guys :) How should I name my launchpad project? AndroidU1 or Android Ubuntu One (yes, it's a basic question, and I'm new to project hosting on lauchpad - and I'm asking here, since U1 devs are here)
<mkarnicki> it says 'The name of the project as it would appear in a paragraph', so perhaps 'Android Ubuntu One' and /androidu1 link?
<mkarnicki> on the margin, I'm the gsoc student, someone might not know.
<mkarnicki> ok, I know the answer. I should have just looked at other project names ;d
<beuno> mkarnicki, :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm not sure what license should I apply o_O
<mkarnicki> and my mentor is not around right now
<mkarnicki> there are so many.. I think it'll be GPL anyway
<beuno> mkarnicki, GPLv3 is the standard
<mkarnicki> but perhaps I should select 'I don't know yet'
<mkarnicki> beuno: hmm
<mkarnicki> beuno: i'll read it then :D (probably tenth time :D )
<mkarnicki> beuno: maybe not, it's longer then I recalled xD
<beuno> heh
<mkarnicki> I'll select I don't know yet, and make sure with my mentor, when he's around :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: don't feel let down, i'll read it two times before I select it anyway ^ ^
<beuno> mkarnicki, it's all good, it's just paperwork
<beuno> my next phone is going to be an android
<beuno> and I will be wanting to use what you're making!
<mkarnicki> beuno: lovely! I'll be happy for you to have it for free and investigate the source =D haha
<mkarnicki> beuno: totally virgin fresh lp project https://launchpad.net/androidu1
<mkarnicki> whos responsible for Ubuntu Single Sign On?
<beuno> mkarnicki, nobody here
<beuno> what's up?
<mkarnicki> beuno: ah :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I was thinking (no serious issue!)
<mkarnicki> beuno: if the 'Log In' title of that page (same as lauchpad log in) could be more friendly
<mkarnicki> to password automated filling software, like keepassx
<mkarnicki> you know, sometimes such a program can fill out the user/pass for you
<mkarnicki> if the window has a title matching a simple regexp
<beuno> mkarnicki, sure
<beuno> file a bug against: https://edge.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider
<mkarnicki> cool :) thank you beuno
<mkarnicki> done.
<Mike> hi
<computa_mike> honk
#ubuntuone 2010-05-29
<computa_mike> honk
<computa_mike> i'll try logging a bug on launchpad
<DanaG> 2010-05-28 20:39:20,340 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: VM_UDF_CREATE_ERROR, args:('/home/dana/Dropbox', 'UDFs can not be nested'), kw:{}
<DanaG> oh, and how do you remove a user defined folder from ubuntuone?
<DanaG>                                    DeleteVolume() queueing in the %s META_QUEUE
<DanaG> hmm, u1sdtool doesn't work.
<DanaG> or rather, delete doesn't.
<DanaG> hmm, ubuntuone deals very badly with large numbers of files.
<DanaG> large numbers as in, say, pidgin logs.
<lwells> Does backing up contacts work in ubunut one right now?
<knarf-live> hoolas
<lwells> howdy
<duanedesign> lwells: hello
<duanedesign> Darkfoe:
<duanedesign> oops sorry Darkfoe. Ping fail :P
<duanedesign> kermiac: we need a ubot in here for bugs :)
<duanedesign> oop wrong channel, lol
<tarpoon> hello everyone
<tarpoon> I got a question: if my Ubuntu one client is syncing painfully slow, but says is_connected: True is_online: True and queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<tarpoon> and my current-transfers are filling up with entries with bytes read: 0, deflated size: N/A
<tarpoon> and my network connection is sitting idle when I'm not doing anything else
<tarpoon> can I guess that the Ubuntu One Servers are simply overwhelmed with requests, or might the problem be with my computer?
<tarpoon> I deleted my configfiles and readded my computer to my Ubuntu One account two days ago and he has not yet finished syncing the ~60MB of files  I have on my account
<tarpoon> Using Ubuntu 10.04 on an Athlon 64 3700+ Notebook, connected to the internet via wireless and 2 Routers
<tarpoon> oh and I've tried increasing the process priority of the desktopcouch process and every process with ubuntu one in its name
<gord> tarpoon, iirc syncing is basically not working. you can download the files from the web interface until its back up
<tarpoon> ok, thanks for the info. Gonna switch back to my usb stick then
<duanedesign> lwells: contact sync will be back up Tuesday
<kiilo> hi - https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/ temp unavaible? is there an alternative?
<duanedesign> kiilo: it is sccheduled to be back up on Tuesday
<kiilo> ok thks
<duffydack> Its uploaded a file (200k) quick-ish, but its taking an age to give me a url for it.  Is this part of the problems you are having?
<duanedesign> duffydack: yes. Getting frb the webUI is quicker, if you can do that.
<duffydack> duanedesign, I cant see the file there.
<duffydack> nautilus says its finished
<duffydack> been half an hour now.. maybe i`ll try deleting it and uploading it via web
<duanedesign> duffydack: tou can check  with u1sdtool --waiting-content
<duffydack> I know its waiting because the copy public url etc are greyed out...
<duffydack> uploaded via web and got url..
<duffydack> be good if the filename was blue in nautilus like it is on the web... to indicate public
<shawncm217> My Ubuntu One sync has been stuck for at least two day now. How do I get it going (uploading)? It appears to have made all the folders that I want synced on the server, but none of the files are uploading. Service status says file syncing is slow, but in two days, it has not uploaded a single file.
<shawncm217> honk My Ubuntu One sync has been stuck for at least two day now. How do I get it going (uploading)? It appears to have made all the folders that I want synced on the server, but none of the files are uploading. Service status says file syncing is slow, but in two days, it has not uploaded a single file.
<apachelogger> is there actually a devel discussion mailing list or something?
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Development+Lists
<mkarnicki> I think you could try using the general ubuntu-devel
<duanedesign> shawncm217: hello
<duanedesign> shawncm217: it first uploads the metadata (folders) then the files.
<duanedesign> you can check on what is waiting with the following commands:   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata     &      u1sdtool --waiting-content
<duanedesign> actually: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> and: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> the 'wc -l' will give you the number, making it easier to monitor progress.
<shawncm217> duanedesign: Wow. I got 210 and 217, respectively.
<shawncm217> duanedesign: Thank you for those commands. I can now see it making, albeit slow, progress
<shawncm217> Does the entire metadata queue need to finish before the file queue starts?
<sersetto> hi
#ubuntuone 2010-05-30
<syd> Anyone know how I can add my laptop to my Ubuntu One account? I have read the instructions, but only have: "To add your computer to your Ubuntu One account, click on the Add this Computer button". I can't find this button anywhere.
<duanedesign> shawncm217: yes
<duanedesign> As I understand it
<duanedesign> syd: that is a bug that is affeccting some
<duanedesign> syd: fortunately the workaround is pretty easy
<syd> (I'm using 10.04 64-bit in case you need this info...)
<duanedesign> syd: but just to let you know the Ubuntu one servers are undergoing some some maintenance to fix degraded service
<syd> :O
<duanedesign> so the system is a little slow right now
<syd> So they're not working at the moment? There's some down time?
<syd> So I can still add my computer (somehow)?
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> syd: close Ubuntu one preferences if its open
<syd> ok
<syd> Done.
<duanedesign> Open a Terminal
<syd> Done - terminal is open.
<duanedesign> run the command:
<duanedesign>  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that should open a browser and put you at step 2 of the procwess
<syd> It has!!!
<duanedesign> nice
<syd> So just click the "Add this Computer" now?
<duanedesign> yeah
<syd>  duanedesign - thank you so much!!!!!!!
<duanedesign> syd: you can keep up on the status of the services at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<syd> ok, cool. Will bookmark this page.
<duanedesign> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hey there kermiac
<kermiac> duanedesign: how are you today mate?
<duanedesign> have you seen any bug reports recently about high CPU usage?
<duanedesign> mine does it occasionally but i havent been able to accurately reproduce it.
<kermiac> I've seen a couple, not many but I noticed there were a few...
<kermiac> I'll try to find the bug #'s
<kermiac> my cpu only spikes at startup
<kermiac> duanedesign: someone added a comment to bug 407762
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407762 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon maxes out system resources when trying to hash a file with root permissions (affects: 23) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407762
<kermiac> about high cpu usage a couple of hours ago
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> tring to answer some forum posts
<duanedesign> :)
<kermiac> np duanedesign. hmm... looking through the bugmail, it seems to be the one bug report & a couple of people adding comments to it recently. I'll add the bug #'s here if I find any more :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: TBH I'm not sure if the people posting comments on the bug report are experiencing the original problem. That bug report is discussing hashing a file with root permissions
<duanedesign> i remember that problem from a ways back..
<fabricio_> knbkb
<duanedesign> bug 568826
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568826 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Preferences freezes when opened (affects: 18) (heat: 88)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568826
<piratemurray> honk
<PP__> DB problems on Ubuntu One?
<apachelogger> is the REST serverside API somewhere documented?
<Garcia> wenas
<Garcia> hay alguien
<rawpics> hello there
<THE> honk?
<Guest42192> honk?
<Guest42192> Umm i need help adding my computer.
<duanedesign> good day all
<alket> I shared something with my friend, but he cannot find where to accept the sharing ?
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign  :)
<mkarnicki> alket: does your friend have ubuntu one also?
<alket> mkarnicki yes
<EspenBe> hi all, this is my first visit here. How come my files are not synchronised?  I have quite a lot of files in the cloud, but this fresh installed Ubuntu 9.10 (yes my laptop did not like 10.04 that much) does not want to synchronise. any clues?
<EspenBe> this is probably one of the most frequently asked questions?
<mkarnicki> alket: .. he left
<duanedesign> EspenBe: hello
<duanedesign>  EspenBe ,File sync performance is a little slow right now
<duanedesign> EspenBe: if there are any files you need right away you can get them from the webUI pretty fast. Otherwise just connect U1 and let it do it's thing. It may take a bit but it should sync.
<duanedesign> They are working hard on getting things sped back up.
<duanedesign> AFK
<duffydack> thats why I`m not read for a subscription yet.. when its all sorted and stable maybe.
<duffydack> ready*
<haix> hello
<haix> wy do not go the contact
<Wolf> Hi @ all. I read that Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks can't be synced at the moment is that with data synching too? because I installed a new 10.04 and connected my account and there does nothing happen. there just stands that it is synching right now but nothing happens!?
<mkarnicki> testing a slow system is worse then testing a system x_x (if you know what I mean ;) )
 * mkarnicki waits when he's app fetches the root node
<MarkB> Hi..Just opened the Ubuntu One storage..Can it be accessed from any computer when uploading files etc?
<mkarnicki> MarkB: hi, yes via https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ you can upload files
<mkarnicki> you'll just have to log in to one.ubuntu.com and on the Files tab you've got what you're asking for :)
<MarkB> mkarnicki OK thanks for the information..This should prove usefull
<mkarnicki> MarkB: no problem :)
<MarkB> Am enjoying Ubuntu on my netbook by the way
<mkarnicki> yup :) Ubuntu Netbook Remix/Edition is pretty cool
<MarkB> Yes..Had tried earlier versions but this has polish
<mkarnicki> >>> anybody knows when the file sync/access via ubuntu-storageprotocol will speed up? I'm waiting 2 minutes to list the root folder.. (accessing via ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol, not regular Ubuntu One folder)
<mkarnicki> MarkB: polski mówisz ;)
<mkarnicki> MarkB: hahahah you mean, it's smooth? :)
<mkarnicki> MarkB: forget what I wrote, misread your msg :)
<MarkB> Yes :-) it sounds like it
<MarkB> I had problems connecting to wifi with an earlier version of netbook/remix but this new version is good
<mkarnicki> MarkB: yeap, with lucic my wifi on the laptop worked out of the box, too
<MarkB> Its much lighter on resources than Windows XP and as my asus has flash drive this is a help also
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> MarkB: you mean, SSD drive?
<MarkB> Yeh sorry
<MarkB> C drive only 4gb :-(
<mkarnicki> SSD memory is expensive
<mkarnicki> but it's silent, and doesn't get hot :)
<MarkB> Indeed..But the speed difference is great
<mkarnicki> you can always buy an external drive
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> gotta go back to my stuff, have a good day/eve Mark :)
<MarkB> Yes thanks again for the help..Its late here too
<mkarnicki> np
<MarkB> Cheers
<Wolf> Hi @ all. I read that Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks can't be synced at the moment is that with data synching too? because I installed a new 10.04 and connected my account and there does nothing happen. there just stands that it is synching right now but nothing happens!? now it finally made empty folders, lol
<mkarnicki> Wolf: you know what, I think the servers 'just' have a terrible slowdown now. I'm testing my application
<mkarnicki> and I have to wait ages to fetch the root of the tree (of files) or it's listing
<mkarnicki> that's all I can say. I'm not related to U1 (at least, not yet ;) )
#ubuntuone 2011-05-23
<adorilson> hi, people
<fagan> hey adorilson
<adorilson> fagan: any problem if I have file with names codified in iso-8859-1?
<adorilson> my ubuntu is utf-8
<fagan> adorilson: id say file a bug report against ubuntuone-client
<adorilson> fagan: ok
<mandel> morning all!
<duanedeisgn> hey mandel1
<mandel1> duanedeisgn: hello!
<fagan> hehe I got my twisted server and client working last night :)
<fagan> After a week of reading about it its nice to actually get something working
<duanedeisgn> nice fagan
<mandel1> wow, people don't know there result for
<mandel1> 10 + 10 x 0
<mandel1> this planet is doomed...
<rye> mandel1, 10?
<mandel1> rye: exactly, and A LOT of people think s 0
<mandel1> and they used a calculator… WTF
<rye> mandel1, ah, well, it depends on how the condition is given, but yes, calculator w/o full statement support will give 0
<mandel1> rye: it just means the know nothing about maths, full stop
<rye> ok
<rye> :)
<mandel1> and needing a calcilator for that is … weird
<mandel1> rye:  ;)
<ralsina> mandel1: the problem is people never remember operator priority
<mandel1> ralsina: I think most people do not understand maths at all
<ralsina> indeed
<ralsina> when we hadrotay phones, I used to ask what the result of multiplying the numbers, starting with the 1 was.
<ralsina> took them MINUTES
<ralsina> mandel1: +1 on allow_txnamedpipes_reactor but it really needs a hard review
<mandel1> ralsina: ok, I'll ask dobey whenever he is back
<fagan> ralsina: oh while you are here what should I be doing this week?
<ralsina> fagan: how's twisted working for you?
<fagan> ralsina: well I read down through all the notes and got the client and server set up from scratch
<ralsina> cool
<fagan> ralsina: and I got a good look at the u1 twisted code so I saw it in practice
<ralsina> fagan: even better
<ralsina> fagan: I will try to find some bugs where you can try to do a branch proposal, how does that sound?
<fagan> ralsina: sure ill go hunt down some bugs
<fagan> after I get some milk :)
<ralsina> fagan: if you see one that you think "hey, I know where that is" ping me :-)
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<mandel1> ralsina: we have sso working with Qt and name pipes :)
<ralsina> mandel1: yay!
<mandel1> ralsina: will propose the merge and then will move sso to use json instead of pb
<ralsina> cool
<mandel1> ralsina: you are right about the wt integration I have to be careful with [] () etc.. the idea would be to do a data is not None
<mandel1> ralsina: right?
<ralsina> I think so.
<ralsina> None is what you get if there isno data key in the dict
<ralsina> OR if data is None ;-)
<ralsina> so maybe you will have to use has_key or something
<ralsina> or data in event.__dict__
<mandel1> ralsina: hm.. so far it works wit no problems… can you think of any case in which an event from twsited has that issues?
<ralsina> well, it simply depends on what you can get in data
<ralsina> now, what is in there depends on the caller. If we are not careful, in the far future someone is going to put the wrong thing in it
<mandel1> ralsina: hm so we have to check if the key is present.. but get does not return None, does it?
<ralsina> get returns None if the key is not present
<mandel1> ah… dammed, I'll update for that case
 * fagan back 
<mandel1> ralsina: data will always be there, it is a QEvent, when are we going to get anything else?
<ralsina> the alternative is using __dict__["data"] and catch the key exception
<ralsina> mandel1: let me check
 * mandel1 likes to work in hard code like this :)
<ralsina> for extra fun, the data member is not there in C++ ;-)
<fagan> mandel1: /nick mandel hehehe
<fagan> (kidding)
<mandel1> ralsina: you are shitting me?
<mandel1> fagan: nah, no need, you just have to type man in any case :P
<fagan> mandel1: actually its just m<tab>
<mandel1> well, yes I'm the first one :)
<ralsina> mandel1: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qevent-members.html
<ralsina> in C++ there is a d pointer to QEventPrivate
<ralsina> mandel1: welcome to the not-so-nice-parts of PyQt
<mandel1> ralsina: but we should be looking at what PyQt/sip does by default right? since this code will only be used in a project that uses twisted and Qt which can only be python
<mandel1> hehehe
<ralsina> mandel1: yes, indeed. But the thing is, I can't find anywhere any guarantees that there *will* be a data member, so you *may* get a None by default
<ralsina> I will check the PyQt source code, I guess
<mandel1> ralsina: yes, I was going to say the smae exact thing
<mandel1> s/smae/same
<ralsina> I am guessing data() returns QEvent.d
<mandel1> ralsina: I can imaging that...
<ralsina> ahhhhh isn't this  a QCustomEvent instead of a plain QEvent?
<ralsina> ok, forget it, makes no difference
<mandel1> ralsina: no idea… this is waaaaaay to advance for me and PyQt ;)
<ralsina> mandel1: hahaha
<mandel1> ralsina: I'm going to grab a coffee will be back asap ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I would use __dict__["data"] and then if not None, and wrap it in a try ... except KeyError
<ralsina> mandel1: suspenders and belts approach
<fagan> hmmm nothing is jumping out at me
 * fagan stupid errand I forgot
<mandel1> ralsina: hmm lets do that, it should work correctly
<ralsina> mandel1: cool
<ralsina> other than that I see nothing bad in the code
<mandel1> ralsina: sweet, so I make the changes, push you install it and try the new sso branch
<ralsina> mandel1: cool
<mandel1> ralsina: next json-rpc which will allow us to have the Sheel extensions :)
<ralsina> mandel1: great
<mandel1> s/Sheel/Shell
<mandel1> ralsina: new version pushed, will propose sso with namedpipes too so you can test in your machine which is the one that had issues with the firewall
<mandel1> is that ok?
<ralsina> mandel1: awesome
<mandel1> ralsina: you can try the sso here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935
<ralsina> mandel1: cool, on it
<mandel1> ralsina: moving to use json-rp right now
<ralsina> mandel1: windows claims I have to do lots of maintenance, so I will let it do its thing and have lunch
<ralsina> then will run the branch
<mandel1> ralsina: ok, no problemo
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<alecu> ralsina, mandel1: ping
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<duanedeisgn> o/
<mandel1> alecu: hello!
<ralsina> alecu_: ?
<duanedeisgn> is mr rye_ around?
<alecu_> hi ralsina. I'm starting early today, because I'm in colonia and need to catch the ferry early in the afternoon.
<ralsina> alecu_: ok
<rye_> duanedeisgn, mr rye_ is not available to comment mr rye_'s presence
<alecu_> ralsina, also: I have a few Qt questions on my latest branch.
<rye> rye, is
<alecu_> ralsina, let me point you at it...
<ralsina> alecu_: cool
<alecu_> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-scissors/+merge/61845
<ralsina> it *is* merged ;-)
<alecu_> ralsina, not the merged one!
<ralsina> ohhhh ok
<ralsina> got it. Question at will
<duanedesign> rye: i remember having a conversation about conflicts happeniing from a single computer
<rye> duanedesign, uh-huh, facundobatista has found another thing that could have created this condition, fixable on the server side
<alecu> ralsina, first question has to do with layouts... I've been playing with qt designer, but have been unable to set the right layout for the custom widget that goes inside the main window.
<alecu> ralsina, in the branch it shows the problem as the notebook is not following the window while it resizes.
<duanedesign> rye: i was asking because I was curious if any of the work would affect the issue this user is having  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764140
<ralsina> when you have the one you did on designer, does it stretch correctly when you resize the window?
<alecu> ralsina, yes, it does. And all the other widgets that go inside the tabs stretch fine too.
<ralsina> ok
<rye> duanedesign, eeexactly
<rye> duanedesign, i spent a day working on a single document and in the end i was able to get a conflict
<ralsina> alecu: ok. What you have to do is set a layout in the tab, and add the "inner" widget to the layout
<duanedesign> rye: ok
<ralsina> alecu: or... I can get the branch and see first. Give me 2'
<ralsina> alecu: how can I see the panel with the tabs loaded?
<alecu> ralsina, you have to "git clone" the qtreactor somewhere, and then PYTHONPATH=~/abc/:. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<alecu> (~/abc being the parent to the qtreactor checkout)
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, git clone https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor.git
<mandel1> ralsina, alecu: later I'll make the change to the txnamedpipe reactor with Qt integration, that is in lp and is under our control :)
<ralsina> alecu: of course this assumes I have git on windows ;-)
<alecu> mandel1, cool.
<ralsina> ok, I do have it :-)
<alecu> ralsina, or you can just get this single file, and put it in a "qtreactor" folder with an empty __init__.py
<alecu> https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/raw/master/qt4reactor.py
<alecu> ralsina, or git for windows, right :-)
<ralsina> alecu, you are doing this on linux, right?
<alecu> ralsina, right
<ralsina> ok, I get a missing qt.dbus.mainloop error
<ralsina> I' ll try it on linux now
<alecu> ralsina, yes, sorry. I decided to make this work on linux first, and then we can port it when we have the dbus replacement reactor working on windows.
<ralsina> ok
<alecu> ralsina, so: I went ahead and did the layout in designer for all tabs in the "windows dashboard 2.5" spec. I also have some questions about icons, but we'll get to that after this.
<mandel1> alecu: now that you mentoned icons, you had a question of why I has compiiling the .ui files right?
<ralsina> ok, I' ll get this running in 1 minute
<mandel1> alecu: did I ever answer it, my memory of last wekk is a little off :P
<alecu> mandel1, first it was "why", then I found out it was standard practice in pyqt. Then it morphed into "how", and I found out you were doing it in "setup.py build".
<alecu> mandel1, so consider that question solved :-)
<mandel1> alecu:  ok :)
<mandel1> alecu: there are some nice steps in the compilation if you are ever interested :)
<alecu> mandel1, I ended up stealing code from the setup.py in -sso for the -controlpanel
<ralsina> the other reason to compile them is that if we ever switch to pyside, loading them dynamically sucks on PySide
<alecu> ralsina, cool.
<ralsina> gotta reboot the natty VM, has no network for some reason
<alecu> ralsina, mandel1: the way to compile here is just like in sso: "./setup.py build"
<mandel1> alecu: cool, in that code, there is a way to just tell the setup.py to look for the icons in an generate a resource file with them using the correct prefix
<ralsina> mandel1: we now have 5 applicants for the windows guy position
<mandel1> ralsina: 5, hurray!
<ralsina> we should start interviewing this week
<mandel1> ralsina: do you need me to give a hand?
<mandel1> a least I can ask evil quetions ;)
<ralsina> mandel1: I would like you to be around, yes
<alecu> mandel1, cool, I'm interested in icons right now... can you tell me more?
<ralsina> alecu: basically you create the resource file (trivial XML) and compile it to .py using pyrcc4
<mandel1> alecu: sure, I have like 15 min befor eI I go to srt some errands, mumble?
<mandel1> is faster than typing :)
<alecu> mandel1, oh, sorry. I'm in a hotel room and the whole family is sleeping next to me... we can do irc now or mumble later.
<mandel1> alecu: laters then, no problem
<mandel1> just do the following, consider that icons will be added in ta folder somewhere in the project data/icons for example
<mandel1> and add the icons there whenever you need them
<alecu> mandel1, got that.
<mandel1> alecu: later when you need them use them as if they where in a resource file
<alecu> mandel1, ralsina: and how do I use the icons from designer?
 * alecu better check about resources in ralsina's tutorial.
<mandel1> alecu: ;)
<ralsina> alecu: use any icon property and ask to "load a resource"
<mandel1> alecu: just imaging you already have a resource
<ralsina> in fact, you can use designer to create/edit the resource file
<mandel1> ralsina: no no no, that is done by the setup.py
<ralsina> mandel1: hahaha forgot about the magic bits ;-)
<mandel1> ralsina: main reason, we might have diff icons according to lang etc.. we have to make sure we are nice with translators ;)
<mandel1> ralsina: I'm really proud of that setup.py ;)
<ralsina> alecu: got it running
<mandel1> alecu: the important thing is to tell the designer the correct resource path, although the designer wont show the icon, at runtime it will be there
<alecu> mandel1, oh, ok.
<alecu> ralsina, cool.
<ralsina> alecu: basically, the " notebook"  is not resizing, right?
<alecu> ralsina, right.
<ralsina> let me see the .ui file...
 * mandel1 goes to fix errands...
<alecu> mandel1, ralsina: and what widget should I use for the icons? I was guessing the "Graphics View", but somehow didn't sound right.
<alecu> fix em!
<ralsina> alecu: label
<ralsina> QLabel, that is :-)
<alecu> label!
<alecu> cool.
<mandel1> ralsina: did you get my status mail?
<ralsina> mandel1: yep, got it
<mandel1> ok, I go then, wll be back asap!
<alecu> ralsina, qlabel + rich text inside it?
<ralsina> alecu: if you need to, yes
<ralsina> alecu: if it' s just an icon, set the pixmap property
<alecu> ok, great.
<ralsina> alecu: I see where you create the ControlPanel class that loads the controlpanel.ui
<ralsina> where are you using that class?
<alecu> ralsina, inside "mainwindow.ui"
<ralsina> ohhh ok, let me see that one ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I have the centralwidget promoted to ControlPanel
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps I can get rid of that indirection.
<ralsina> ok, you also have t set a layout
<ralsina> alecu: since we don' t have menus and whatnot, yeah
<alecu> ralsina, where should I set a layout?
<ralsina> oops, forget that, you can' t
<ralsina> give me 1' to see how that works
<alecu> ralsina, I'll try getting rid of that indirection.
<ralsina> yeah, and this problem goes away
<ralsina> the solution is probably to add the promoted widget as a child of the central widget, but it' s weird, and it should work as is
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that I said abovr is the "solution"
<ralsina> at least it' s what everyone who ran into it before did ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, is there a way to do that from the designer, or should it be done manually from the code?
<ralsina> alecu: remove the promotion, drag a widget into the window, promote that one, then do a layout on the centralwidget
<ralsina> " do a layout"  -> "right click on the central widget, layout, vertical"
<alecu> right.
<alecu> well, I've tried the other route (putting the notebook directly inside the window) and it didn't work right. Plus I remembered why we better split the window from the notebook:
<alecu> instead of the window probably we would add the "welcome to u1, signup or login" screen and hide the notebook.
<ralsina> yes. We can do that too by having a stackwidget that contains both things in two pages, but then you have a way too hard ui file
<alecu> (some other phrasing probably would make more sense)
<alecu> hmmm... that sounds even better I think.
<ralsina> it's better to keep it separate, and this fix should work ok
<ralsina> we can even have a stackwidget that loads the widgets from ui files ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, btw: removing the promotion and adding a widget worked all right. I had a bit of a trouble because I forgot to compile the .ui all the time today :P
<ralsina> alecu: haha cool
<alecu> ralsina, I'm off to have breakfast, bbl
<ralsina> alecu: buen provecho
 * fagan back 
<ralsina> everyone, standup in 11'
<fagan> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> ok, nessita has a doctor' s appintment, mandel is on errands, and alecu is having breakfast
<ralsina> thisfred?
<ralsina> dobey?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> sry
<dobey> me
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Finished learning twisted and got a client and server working and talking to each other \o/
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Talk with Chipaca about going to the sprint
<fagan> * Find a bug I can do
<fagan> * Do a blog post about last week and how twisted works
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> NOTE
<fagan> * If you have any good bugs that can be handled by a noob send them my way
<fagan> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, canonicaladmin, read CVs for windows job, day off on friday
<ralsina> TODO: finish one big test formandel, not much else today
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred?
<thisfred> DONE: reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-qt-mainloop/+merge/61652 | Looked at: Bug #781875, packaging qtreactor and making u1cp use u1lint
<thisfred> TODO: finish Bug #781875, packaging qtreactor and making u1cp use u1lint, Bug #781119, Bug #781538
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> LIKED: dogsitting http://www.flickr.com/photos/teensy/5748856887/lightbox/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781875 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ERROR - ReplicationSettingsChangeError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781875
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781119 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Crashes if not logged into Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781119
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781538 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "OAuth support doesn't handle query parameters (affects: 1) (heat: 469)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781538
<dobey> λ DONE: Some more nightlies work
<dobey> λ TODO: Still some more nightlies work, reviews
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> dobey: mandel wants a review from you for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/allow_txnamedpipes_reactor/+merge/61515
<dobey> yes i saw
<ralsina> mandel' s report coming up...
<ralsina> DONE: We have got the txnamedpipes project to provde two dff ypes of reactors one with a plain IOCPReactor implementation and a second one with a ThreadedIOCPReactor. The diff is that the IOCPReactor does no use an external main loop while the Threaded can do. We also have the correct parts to use the Qt main loop. SSO has been ported to use the later so that we can show the UI.
<ralsina> TODO: Port sd to use the txnamedpipes code with a simple IOCPReactor. Do the same with control panel.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no, there are no ciguaguas left to kill :)
<ralsina> that was madenl' s report ;-)
<nessita> me!
<thisfred> ralsina: ah, mandel's report implies we'll not be using qtreactor?
<ralsina> thisfred: good question
<dobey> mandel1, ralsina: i wanted to discuss the implementation with you, because it doesn't make sense to me
<thisfred> I'll wait for him before continuing packaging that
<nessita> DONE: reviews, QT learning, tested QT reactor branch from alecu
<ralsina> thisfred: for which I have as answer "maybe"
<thisfred> claro ;)
<ralsina> dobey: sure, as soon as mandel is back...
<dobey> right
<nessita> TODO: define tasks and assignees for control panel, catch up with ralsina, breathe
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> hello all!
<thisfred> hi nessita!
<alecu> hello nessita!
<thisfred> keep breathing, it's good for you ;)
 * nessita breaths in, breaths out
<nessita> I had to run, there was a traffic jam near my house
<dobey> ralsina: your TODO seems short :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's after 4PM here ;-)
<ralsina> and I have been here since 8AM
<nessita> ralsina: what's your TODO?
<ralsina> nessita: I have to test sso with the new reactor
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: got twisted+qt branch merged; proposed a branch with the .ui files for all the dashboard 2.5 panels
<alecu> TODO: a branch to rename fields in said panels; start connecting widgets with backend
<alecu> BLOCKED: no!
<nessita> ralsina: what is the "new reactor"?
<alecu> the iocp+qt reactor, right?
<dobey> ralsina: oh, ok; i see you accepted my swap days and the national holiday now :)
<ralsina> nessita: oops. with the namedpipes thingie.
<ralsina> I had firewall problems with the old tcp-based ipc
<nessita> ralsina: I have no idea what you're talking about :-)
<fagan> Oh add 2 more things to my standup Done * talked with Chipaca and going to the sprint TODO * book tickets
<nessita> shall we mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: here' s the short version ;-)
<ralsina> we are using twisted+TCP to do the SSO IPC
<dobey> some people mumble too much already, let's not encourage such behavior
<ralsina> buuuut windows complains when you open tcp ports. So, our contractor has done a namedpipes twisted thing (I think reactor, but maybe I am confused, my twisted-fu is weak)
<ralsina> therefore, I have to try SSO with the non-tcp ipc in place
<dobey> it is a twisted reactor, yes
 * ralsina was right all along ;-)
<dobey> hence the name "txnamedpipes"
<dobey> which makes my stomach ache :)
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha try raki, it will make it hurt differently
<nessita> ralsina: so, how does this interacts with the QT control panel?
<dobey> ralsina: i have had raki before :)
<ralsina> nessita: the IPC between syncdaemon and the control panel will use this
<ralsina> the tricky part is interaction with the Qt main loop, which manuel was working on
<alecu> nessita, the namedpipes reactor == the iocp reactor
<dobey> i don't think it's tricky, i think we're just doing it totally wrong by using twisted
<nessita> ralsina: right, but do we still need the qtreactor? it has given us quite some headhaches, specially when defining how to distribute it
<alecu> dobey, you mean on the control panel, right?
<ralsina> nessita: I am pretty sure we won' t use it, if this actually works. Which I have to try ;-)
<dobey> alecu: i mean anywhere it is generally not a neccessity, yes (iow, anywhere outside of syncdaemon)
<ralsina> Manuel
<ralsina> oops
<nessita> ralsina: so, how/when are we knowing for sure if this awesome thing works?
<ralsina> nessita: 2 hours
<nessita> ralsina: great. Have we heard back from mandel1?
<ralsina> nessita: we were working all day, he has gone to do an errand
<nessita> even better news
<nessita> alecu: so, you mentioned you worked on all the screens?
<alecu> dobey, I agree that adding twisted to the control panel adds complexity, but I believe it's easier and faster than making a jsonrpc client going thru iocp that's async and integrates well with qt on windows.
<alecu> nessita, yes, I have a branch with all the screens, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-scissors/+merge/61845
<ralsina> qt does give you all the needed pieces for the client, but it's all pretty low level
<dobey> alecu: i don't understand that comment about jsonrpc?
<nessita> alecu: looking
<alecu> dobey, we need to speak to syncdaemon from a windows explorer plugin to show emblems on it. The way we are doing it is by exporting jsonrpc over iocp in syncdaemon, replacing the sd dbus interfaces.
<dobey> alecu: i don't think it would be any more difficult to do that directly in qt, vs doing it inside twisted and trying to integrated a different twisted reactor into the qt main loop
<alecu> dobey, the thing is that we already have the iocp running and tested on twisted, and the xmlrpc layer as well. So integrating it with qt looks to me like the shorter route, and I believe both mandel and ralsina agree.
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I think you may be underestimating how much work implementing this on Qt is.
<alecu> sorry, not xmlrpc but jsonrpc
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think so. i think i am looking at the QLocalSocket API, and seeing that it looks fairly well documented and easy enough to implement such a thing on top of. and nobody is disputing that. the only responses i've gotten so far are "well someone already did some work on top of twisted" which seems to me to ignore the problem.
<ralsina> QLocalSocket is just a thin layer on top of a named pipe.
<ralsina> And yes, it integrates with the event loop, but we would still need to implement things like, say, callbacks.
<ralsina> or messages. Or signals, or everything else...
<dobey> yes i know that. you obviously still have to glue stuff together
<dobey> eh? QLocalSocket looked like it had stuff for doing that
 * ralsina actually read " you still have to sniff glue" 
<ralsina> the only signal you have is "there is stuf to be read"
<nessita> alecu: you added all the screens into a single .ui file?
<alecu> nessita, no: each screen is a separate .ui file
<nessita> alecu: ah, right, meld only shows diffs, no adds ;-)
 * nessita browses the diff in a different way
<dobey> i don't know; implementing signals/callbacks/delegates/whatever in an OO language doesn't seem like something that should have any impact on the development. make a sub-class and give it the signals you need.
<alecu> nessita, "cd data/qt" and "designer-qt4 *.ui"
<alecu> nessita, also, I'm pushing a fix to make the notebook follow the resizing of the main window.
<alecu> nessita, (revno 153)
<nessita> alecu: can I try it somehow?
<alecu> nessita, sure, just like the previous branch. git clone qtreactor in some folder, then PYTHONPATH=qtreactor-parent-folder:. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<CardinalFang> I only IRC'd and listened to the shoutcast, and I somehow got the UDS ubuflu.
<thisfred> nessita: for me meld shows adds as well, in the tree view
<nessita> thisfred: I'm running bzr diff --old=../trunk --using=meld
<thisfred> ah
<nessita> thisfred: what do you run?
<thisfred> nessita: then maybe the (interaction with) bzr diff is to blame. meld dir1 dir2 will definitely show new files.
<nessita> thisfred: ah, yes
<thisfred> nessita: I don't use meld in reviewing much
<thisfred> I usually look at the diff in lp
<thisfred> Of course I should have an emacs mode for it :D
<nessita> 0.0
<ralsina> ok, mandel's code seems to be working ok on windows, AFAICS
<ralsina> and.... I have to go away for a little while. I will be here for another hour around 4PM argentina time
<fagan> ralsina: I just put up my blog post for last week's learning if you want to read it
<mandel1> ralsina: does it work then?
<mandel1> oh, and I'm back, sorry for the time I was out
<karni> CardinalFang: ubuflu? wish you much health!
<CardinalFang> karni, I slept a long time.  At desk working, just feel bad.
<CardinalFang> thanks.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh man :(
<fagan> CardinalFang: if you have a laptop you can work from bed dude
<CardinalFang> fagan, Tried it.  It won't make me feel better.  I'm waiting for medication to work.
<fagan> CardinalFang: :(
<dobey> hrmm
 * dobey ponders calling Novell support to ask where their project is hosted now, since they took down their project hosting service
<nessita> dobey: is there any chance you do some follow up on bug #786560? is related with conflicts files and banshee
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786560 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "can't get rid of u1conflict files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786560
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: the window size need to be the one we discussed last cycle for the gtk control panel, I think. That size was... 525x728 I think
<dobey> nessita: i don't think there is anything i can add to that. it sounds like something chicharros should look at?
<alecu> nessita, cool. I'll change it in the upcoming branch I'm finishing right now.
<nessita> dobey: well, if you could add some input related to how banshee may modify files, that will surely help them
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> thisfred: did you meant to approve alecu's branch?
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, it just changes the ID3 tags, as any music player may do
<dobey> nothing special
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, did I not?
<nessita> thisfred: looks like not :-)
<thisfred> oh sry
<alecu> nessita, 525x728 sounds weird in an "oblongo" sense.
<alecu> nessita, do you have a pointer to the right size?
<dobey> gah
<nessita> dobey: right, but the conflicts are being generated on the machine that, theoretically, is not modifying the files
<nessita> alecu: 728x525, sorry
<dobey> trying to force window size is a horrible idea
<nessita> alecu: bug #683164
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683164 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximum sizes for window and banner (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683164
<nessita> alecu:  736x525 is the correct size
<alecu> dobey, we are talking about the default window size, not a forced one.
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<nessita> dobey: is an initial windows size, that we need to use to ensure we show all the content in netbooks as well
<nessita> alecu: other than that, approved
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't auto-resize properly though; which is why all the problems exist with translations in the control panel
<alecu> nessita, thanks. I'm making that change in a different branch though.
<thisfred> nessita: hmm, which branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/tx-qt-mainloop/+merge/61652 I have approved
<alecu> thisfred, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-scissors/+merge/61845
<dobey> mandel1: ping for when you return
<nessita> thisfred: ui-scissors
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: ah, I see. Done!!
<alecu> thisfred, thanks for the review on a saturday :-)
<thisfred> alecu: It's my new obsession with keeping my inbox at 0. It won't last ;)
<fagan> thisfred: wow you would be sick looking at my box
<mandel1> dobey: pong I'm here :)
<mandel1> dobey: tell me
<nessita> mandel1: hey there, how is it going?
<fagan> thisfred: 10% of gmail's max storage in unread messages
<thisfred> fagan: Well I just switched to notmuch, which makes it much easier to sort mail
<nessita> alecu: have another branch I can/should looko at? I keep trying to start a branch of my own but I still don't see how not to overlap with you
<dobey> mandel1: hey. well, i'm worried that we're using twisted in places we really shouldn't be adding that complexity; but, what is the deal with this txnamedpipes project?
<fagan> thisfred: I was thinking of doing some changing in how I do email again but with all of the mess at the moment it makes it a little bit hard to switch
<dobey> mandel1: do we own it? does it require (C) assignment? do i need to set it up under tarmac?
<mandel1> nessita: much better than last week, I have come to realize the situation and ready to move on
<thisfred> fagan: I'm at 55% and I'm sure most of that's unread. That's fine with me, I just don't want it in my inbox ;)
<fagan> thisfred: ahhh
<mandel1> dobey: ok, so txnamedpipes is ours, it does require cython, but I dont know how we can set tarmac since is a windows only project
<dobey> require cython?
<alecu> nessita, I'm pushing the renaming branch, and now things should be more stable.
<mandel1> dobey: it is an extension for twisted that uses namedpipes and that will be shared over all the project that use IPC and have to be ported to Windows, so it makes sense to have its own tests and project etc..
<mandel1> dobey: http://cython.org/
<dobey> mandel1: yeah, i'm not saying it shouldn't be its own project
<dobey> oh
<mandel1> dobey: and I'm not understanding you are, I'm just stating the reason for anyone out there
<dobey> hmm
<nigelb> fagan: :D
<dobey> mandel1: have you looked at QLocalSocket at all?
<fagan> nigelb: dude that was more than fast
<fagan> nigelb: :D
<nigelb> fagan: Just really really good timing.  I just refreshed FB right then ;)
<ralsina> mandel1: indeed it worked
<fagan> nigelb: hah
<ralsina> mandel1: and that is as far as I can go about it :-D
<mandel1> dobey: how do you integrate that with twisted?
<mandel1> dobey: and the issue is that in some machines (like ralsina laptop) have the local ports blocked
<fagan> ralsina: hmmm can we start using the bytesize tag like unity
<dobey> mandel1: QLocalSocket uses named pipes
<dobey> mandel1: not TCP
<mandel1> dobey: again, how do I add that to twsited?
<mandel1> twisted
<fagan> ralsina: it would be helpful to sort out the smaller bugs from the ones from the bigger ones
<ralsina> fagan: we should, I will ask everyone to do that in tomorrow's standup
<fagan> ralsina: cool
 * fagan is still looking for a bug that would be easy enough to get started on 
<ralsina> fagan: and in london, I want to do a day of pair programming with you, I really owe you lots of training
<fagan> ralsina: cool, np
<dobey> mandel1: i am not suggesting using it in twisted; i think the twisted solution is ok for syncdaemon where we have to use twisted already, but i think using QLocalSocket/QLocalServer for the IPC in all the things where we don't use twisted already, would be better
<mandel1> dooh, yes if we have no twsited we do not use twisted
<mandel1> stupid keyboard...
<dobey> mandel1: and i'm wondering if there are any real valid reasons for not doing that, which aren't "we're in a rush to get it out, so we're using junk that's already in development"
<fagan> ralsina: I think im doing ok with doing some of it by myself like I handled twisted fine I think although it took me a few days to figure out all the little things
<dobey> mandel1: but we're adding twisted just to do the IPC in SSO and control panel and such, no?
<mandel1> dobey: control panel and sso were already using twisted, but not its main loop
<dobey> mandel1: eh? no they weren't :)
<mandel1> dobey: a beer?
<mandel1> dobey: txsecrets uses deferred
<mandel1> and control panel uses it somewhere, I cannot remember where
<dobey> deferred only
<dobey> which doesn't have to be twisted, they could just use python-deferred now
<dobey> but they aren't using twisted for any sockets or loop related stuff
<mandel1> dobey: I know but it was a dependency that was already there and that simplifies my life when packaging the diff projects on windows because the libs can be shared
<dobey> :(
<mandel1> dobey: what can I say, there are reason behind the idea, also twisted is not that much harder, is it?
<dobey> mandel1: i'm not saying that writing the code is harder, but the complexity of the underlying code itself is significantly greater, and i think it will only casue us problems (like it's already done on linux)
<mandel1> dobey: what kind of issues?
<dobey> mandel1: we have had problems in the past with integrating twisted, gobject, dbus, gtk+, etc... all together
<nessita> alecu: can I globally approve https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-scissors/+merge/61845 so it lands?
<alecu> nessita, sure! I forgot
<dobey> mandel1: and integrating named pipes into twisted, and its reactors, and then trying to integrate those into Qt main loop, seems like a long roundabout way to get it done, and only adds complexity, when we could just throw some code in a sub-class of an existing Qt object, and already have a working main loop setup.
<alecu> nessita, after that you may want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-bigrename/+merge/61985
<nessita> alecu: yes, I do
<dobey> just seems like using a rube goldberg machine to kill a mosquito, to me :)
<alecu> nessita, btw: I set the size you requested as the suggested window size, but it seems that qt is taking the size from elsewhere.
<nessita> alecu: can you check with ralsina?
<mandel1> dobey: that is why we do have a twisted implementation for namedpipes, so that is easy to integrate, QApp main loop is ready, but they are certainly friction areas
<alecu> nessita, I'll play with it a bit more, then I'll yield to ralsina, but he's not returning till 4 hours from now.
 * ralsina kinda is here
<nessita> I saw him answering a few minutes ago :-)
<ralsina> where is that size request?
<nessita> ralsina: how can we set the initial main window size?
<alecu> ralsina, I have set the Width and Height in the outer Main Window, and also set its size policy to "preferred, preferred"
<alecu> ralsina, but it seems to get the size from the inner notebook. or something.
<ralsina> alecu: preferred is tricky
<ralsina> because if something inside is larger, it does nothing :-)
<alecu> ralsina, it does not even enlarge the window so stuff inside fits?
<ralsina> alecu: it means it may be bigger or it may be smaller, as needed
<dobey> sigh, here comes the storm
<ralsina> check http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qsizepolicy.html
<dobey> o/~ and the thunder rolls o/~
<alecu> ok.
<alecu> ralsina, the thing is that there's a button inside one of the panels that's being cropped.
<alecu> ralsina, so the window should be automatically bigger.
<dobey> mandel1: few needsfixing comments on your devtools branch
<ralsina> set it t minimumExpanding, I think
<mandel1> dobey: thx for taking a look, I'll fix them asap
<mandel1> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel1: pong in 5 minutes
<fagan> flights booked \o/
 * fagan done that in quick time 
<mandel1> nessita: ok :)
 * fagan takes a quick break to get some food
<ralsina> ok, I will now be off a little while for real
<nessita> mandel1: shoot
<mandel1> nessita: can I get a super review from you for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/cannot_shutdown_windows/+merge/59833
<mandel1> please…. :D
<nessita> mandel1: of course!
<mandel1> thx!
<nessita> mandel1: does it work? I mean, someone on windows has tested it?
<mandel1> nessita: fagan did the windows test
 * fagan forgot about that :)
<nessita> fagan: you forgot to test?
<mandel1> nessita: I need one of those code reviews you can do
<fagan> nessita: no no I did the test but I forgot I did it
<nessita> mandel1: can you please add a dostring for def shutdown(pipe_service): ?
<nessita> mandel1: and the """Adds... should be """Add
<mandel1> nessita: I saw that coming ;)
<nessita> mandel1: those 2? ;-)
<mandel1> nessita: only the missing one ;)
<nessita> mandel1: question, why are you changing listener.getHost().port by 0?
<mandel1> nessita: is a default value I add to state that the prot is not yet known, that namepipe exposes the port currently used, but we have to start it first so it is 0 while the listener starts
<mandel1> nessita: that is one of the hacks we will get out when I land the txnamedpipes reactor port
<mandel1> no need to use a port, we will use the named pipe which is way better to work with and cleaner
<nessita> mandel1: ok
<nessita> mandel1: with the lint fixes, approved
<mandel1> nessita: ok, I'll fix them right now
<dobey> alright, i'm off to get lunch. bbiab
<nessita> alecu: did you manage to set the windows size?
<nessita> alecu: also, i would strongly advice we use names like greeting_label instead of greetingLabel
<alecu> nessita, how strongly?
<alecu> nessita, I'm following the Qt convention here.
<nessita> alecu: so the resulting code (our pys, not the autogenerated) are pep8 compliuant
<nessita> alecu: we don't write C++, but python, and our project is snake_case
<mandel1> alecu: I follow the python name policy like nessita says when on python :)
<alecu> nessita, mandel1: ok, I'll follow that too.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<mandel1> nessita: so, just the comments? I have no lint issues when I run it on maverick (please, please do not have stupid lint version issues)
<alecu> nessita, I'll ping you when I've changed all this.
<mandel1> alecu: cool :)
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<nessita> mandel1: no lint issues other the missing docstring and the "s" on Adds
<nessita> mandel1: is only a 48 lines' diff, right?
<mandel1> nessita: oh, coll I'll push it then
<mandel1> yes, just 48 lines :)
<nessita> right, then it makes sense
<mandel1> nessita: new version pushed :)
<mandel1> I know I'll get merge conflicts with the txnamedpipes branch merge proposal, so if it lands, I'll fix that  one after :)
<mandel1> nessita: can you review the other part of that change: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/cannot_start_windows/+merge/59848
<nessita> mandel1: I haven't seen the txnamedpipes branch :-)
<nessita> mandel1: I can, yes, and I will
<mandel1> I could not stop it, and asap I can stop it, I need to be able to start it
<mandel1> nessita: when is ready, you are going to love it, is waaay cleaner :)
<mandel1> is one of those that removes more code that it adds
 * nessita crosses fingers
<nessita> mandel1: "it location" -> it should be "its location"
<nessita> mandel1: is not a good practice to have that kinda of "complex" logic inside a try except. My advice is:
<mandel1> move it to a method that states what it does?
<nessita> not necessarily
<nessita> mandel1: becasue that method can fail the same
<nessita> so, you should do something like this:
<nessita> try:
<nessita>     self._port = something
<nessita> except:
<nessita>     self._port = None
<nessita> if self._port is None:
<nessita>     comploex_logic
<nessita> mandel1: otherwise, inside the except block, there are too many possibilities for a trace inside a trace, which is impossible to debug
<nessita> mandel1: makes sense?
<mandel1> nessita: ok, is not a hard change to make and does no look terrible :)
<mandel1> so I'm on it
<nessita> mandel1: thanks
<rye> beuno, given that user is not altering couchdb, how can "  IllegalKeyException: Mixing uuid-like keys and regular keys in a single dictionary is not allowed." appear?
<rye> beuno, that's in contacts
<beuno> rye, where are they seeing it?
<rye> beuno, well, that's from oops
<nessita> mandel1: you let me know when is done?
<rye> beuno, 1963appserverZDAdCaAHDHaDEECfHbCbHaCaFeaHeFIAf231312
<mandel1> nessita: yes, will do as soon as it is done :)
<rye> beuno, PATH_INFO: /contacts/
<beuno> rye, right, I know of the bug
<beuno> file it please  :)
<rye> beuno, erm, but is it happening during the store or fetch?
<alecu> nessita, revno 155 with snake_case names for widgets.
<nessita> alecu: groso
<ralsina> while I am (again) kinda around here: alecu, you and I are taking the 25th off, right? Nessita is taking the 30th
<mandel1> nessita: I just pushed it, fixed the comment and moved the logic to an if clause
<alecu> ralsina, I'm taking the 25, yes. I've yet to canonicaladmin it.
<nessita> ralsina: yes on my end
<ralsina> cool
<nessita> mandel1: I'll look as soon as I finish alecu's
<ralsina> we will have a "meeting" on the 27th with alecu, manuel, nessita and me to gauge our progress
<mandel1> ralsina: when is the 27th?
<alecu> ralsina, sounds reasonable.
<ralsina> friday
<nessita> ralsina: gauge?
<ralsina> measure
<alecu> nessita, as in "medir"
<nessita> ralsina: I would like *a lot* a meeting before that, I still feel lost regarding the task list
<ralsina> I could easily have said that in spanish, of course ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: and the plan to actually make this work
<mandel1> 4 days… should I have everything that is no UI ready and mattias might have the shell extensions, sounds good
<ralsina> nessita: ok, we can talk tomorrow early
<alecu> mandel1, ralsina, thisfred: can I get another review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-bigrename/+merge/61985
<nessita> ralsina: what would be early? I would like alecu to be there as well
 * ralsina is kinda falling asleep right now
<nessita> ralsina: 9am ART? alecu can you make it at that time, tomorrow?
<ralsina> tomorrow 9AM ART?
<mandel1> alecu: on it, you had to read lots of xml for me already ;)
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I sure can.
<nessita> mandel1, ralsina, alecu: I'll setup a meeting on calendar and invite you all
<alecu> mandel1, don't worry reading those xmls, do "designer-qt *" instead.
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<mandel1> alecu: I know ;)
<nessita> sent
<mandel1> alecu: one thing, in the usage_label you are using rich text, translator HATE that, the best thing to do there is to use plain text and later tell the css of the widget to set the font etc
<alecu> mandel1, cool.
<mandel1> alecu: so feel free to remove it if you wanna :)
<mandel1> but is not a merge stopper
<nessita> mandel1: could you please set commit message for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/cannot_shutdown_windows/+merge/59833 ?
<nessita> mandel1: and, you sure this is a "logger.error", and not .info? logger.error('The ubuntu sso process is not running!')
<alecu> mandel1, the thing is that there's a bold part and a non-bold part in the same label.
<alecu> mandel1, anyway, I'm removing the bolding from that label anyway, we can set the style later.
<jderose> thisfred: any thoughts on this error: ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F69b%2Fa53%2F210959%2Fdmedia/')
<jderose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/786456
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786456 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch wont replicate "dmedia" DB (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alecu> mandel1, (I we can't use two labels for that purpose, because some languages may have a different order)
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> mandel1, We can't use two labels for that purpose, because some languages may have a different order.
<mandel1> nessita: where is that logging call?
<nessita> mandel1: line 49 in the LP diff
<thisfred> jderose: hi. Not off the top of my head no. The ResourceNotFound seems like it's masking the real error. Anything interesting in the couchdb logs?
<mandel1> nessita: I mean branch? the cannot stop one?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/cannot_start_windows/+merge/59848
<alecu> mandel1, thanks for the review. I've pushed revno 156 removing the usage of rich text.
<jderose> thisfred: not that i see, but i may not know what "interesting" is in this case :)
<alecu> (btw this kind of rich text sucks when compared with pango markup :-)
<nessita> alecu: the main windows default size is, when opening the UI, 748 x 671
<mandel1> nessita: try it has to be info
<alecu> nessita, on your monitor, with your dpi and font size, right?
<mandel1> alecu: one more thing, line_edit and vertical_layout rather than verticallayout, do you agree?
<nessita> alecu: yes, which all are values from the "standard installation". And the GTK UI is exactly 736x525
<mandel1> alecu: I think that <b> can be used in the QLabels without the crazy html heather
<jderose> thisfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611919/
<thisfred> jderose:  right. Couchdb logs are pretty hard to make sense of (at least to me). Can you paste some more context of where you got that error in the bug report? I.e. the full traceback and maybe related lines above and below
<thisfred> ah :)
<rye> beuno, is this the same bug as #783969? In this case that is an OOPS seen by the user, in your bug report that looks like contacts worker
<mandel1> nessita: I've pushed the change of the logging level
<thisfred> jderose: do you have ubuntuone-couch installed?
<jderose> thisfred: that's pretty much all that's in desktop-couch-replication.log about "dmedia", other stuff is errors about say "gwibber_preferences" (which by the way, I can't seem to delete on U1 no matter how I try)
<alecu> nessita, I've told Qt to use the size you recommended as the minimum default, but it will choose whatever it wants. I do not want to work on specifying a given size till we have progressed more with the graphic design of the ui.
<jderose> thisfred: what other logs should i paste in?
<alecu> mandel1, and using <b> is not so frowned upon by the translators?
<rye> beuno, and bug #736962
<ubot4> rye: Bug 736962 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/736962 is private
<thisfred> jderose: no this was what I meant
<alecu> mandel1, I guess the problem is the whole spurious Html markup that qt designer adds, right?
<mandel1> alecu: probably it is, but is better than the crap added by the rich text editor ;)
<alecu> cool
<dobey> hrmm
<jderose> thisfred: bunch of errors here too, but i don't know what it means - http://paste.ubuntu.com/611924/
<dobey> jderose: ooh, erlang crashes
<alecu> mandel1, revno 157 using <b>
<nessita> alecu: I see. Anyways, I as far as I understood, our UI should not be bigger (by default) than that, since we need to fit on smaller screens. So our window should have that size 726x525 and the only way of changing that is either by maximizing or explicitly resizing it (by hand). As per how is now, QT decides to make it bigger not sure why, since there is tons of free space in all tabs
<ralsina> are we compiling the .ui files with -x ?
<ralsina> If we are, we could see if any of them tries to be large
<ralsina> by running the compiled files directly
<mandel1> alecu: sweet, did you see my message about lineedit and horizontallayout and verticallayout, is not that is a big issue, so I'll approve and will trust you to do what you consider best :)
<thisfred> jderose: the gwibber dbs are special: I think we block access to them on our servers, because they're not used anymore, and they grew to impossible sizes. But yeah the dmedia errors in there are Greek to me too.
<nessita> ralsina: isn't there a way of setting a fixed size, without QT doing whatever he wants re: size?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, set the size policy to fixed, and the same as minimum and maximum sizes
<alecu> mandel1, I chose to use lineedit instead of line_edit, because I like "checkbox" more than "check_box" and all.
<alecu> mandel1, what do you think?
<ralsina> checkbox is one word, lineedit is not :-)
<nessita> ralsina: will that allow manual resizing and maximizing?
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<ralsina> but you can reset the policy in code
<alecu> ralsina, not according to qt designer.
<alecu> ralsina, it's CheckBox
<ralsina> alecu: ok, then you win ;-)
<jderose> thisfred: problem is, they still get created from U1... i get empty "gwibber_preferences" on all my machines, but i can't delete it from U1... and desktopcouch still tries to replicate them over and over
<mandel1> ralsina, alecu: itsounds like two, but someplaces is written as one, not a big deal anyway :)
<dobey> this whole "forcing the default by default" concept is causing us so much trouble in the UI
<ralsina> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/checkbox
<thisfred> jderose: I would suggest installing ubuntuone-couch, so you could do some command line checks easily. But that seems to time out pretty consistently for me atm. A fix for the timeouts has been proposed by Michael Terry
<mandel1> dobey: you mean the size?
<dobey> mandel1: yes
<alecu> ok guys, I'm off for lunch. See you guys later!
<thisfred> jderose: hmm, that should not be happening. I'll ask the server people
<mandel1> dobey: what is the problem, the size?
<mandel1> that is what she said
<mandel1> hehehe
<mandel1> I'm stupid ;)
<ralsina> in principle, it should nt be necessary, the problem is probably on having each page require a different size and things get pushed out
<dobey> mandel1: haha
<ralsina> alecu: if it's not working tonight I will take a look early tomorrow
<mandel1> dobey: I though you were ready to grab that one, I left it for you in a silver plate :)
<dobey> mandel1: problem is that if we force the default size to always be that size when the window comes up, it breaks reflow and relayout of widgets if size needs to change due to translations or whatever
<ralsina> dobey: there is a way to tell the window "tell me what size you want to be"
<ralsina> but yes, it's a problem if for example, the user has a small screen and large fonts, say
<mandel1> dobey: yes, you are 100% right, germans should not use netbooks
<ralsina> they probably call them netsturmflugenbookzen, too
<mandel1> nessita: did you have the time to approbe https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/cannot_start_windows/+merge/59848
<nessita> mandel1: on it now
<mandel1> cool
<mandel1> I need to go, will probably back later to do some extra work
<mandel1> lovely people, see you later!
<mandel1> ralsina, see you later
<nessita> mandel1: now is approved
<mandel1> hahaha I'm such an ass
<fagan> later mandel1
<ralsina> bye mandel1, have fun!
<mandel1> will be back after the gym bye bye
<nessita> alecu-lunch: approving
<ralsina> AND YES, YOU ARE AN ASS ;-)
<dobey> mandel1: that's what she said
<mandel1> hahaha
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!
<fagan> mandel1 is very nice :D
<ralsina> ok, I am really going to be off now, as soon as I finish my mumbles... (sigh)
 * fagan will be back later 
<nessita> alecu-lunch: let me know when you return from lunch to coordinate our work
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<nessita> mandel1: ping?
<dobey> can i have 2 reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/o-lawd/+merge/62004 please? with it, we should have client nightlies on O finally
<thisfred> dobey I'll do one if you do one https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/longer-timeout/+merge/61993
<thisfred> or even if you don't ;)
<dobey> thisfred: did you just overlook his other branch?
<thisfred> dobey: huh?
<thisfred> that was merged right?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/queries/+merge/61658
<thisfred> oh yet another
<dobey> well it's been up for 5 days :)
<dobey> so i guess, yes, you overlooked it :P
<thisfred> dobey: guess I must have
<nessita> alecu-lunch: ping?
<thisfred> dobey: shouldn't pep8 and python-mocker be dependencies of u1-dev-tools, now that we use them in several projects?
<dobey> no
<thisfred> dobey nm already saw your answer
<nessita> alecu-lunch, and someone else: may I have reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/shutdown/+merge/62013
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/o-lawd/+merge/62004
<nessita> dobey: you trading? :-D
<alecu> nessita, reviewing
<nessita> alecu: danke
<dobey> nessita: if you're going to default self.close_callback to None in __init__, i think you need to do if close_callback is not None: or something before trying to call it
<nessita> dobey: absolutely true
 * nessita adds test and code
<nessita> dobey: fixed and pushed to revno 151
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> nessita, approved
<alecu> nessita, so: we should start connecting widgets to the backend
<nessita> alecu: yes, we should split the code
<nessita> alecu: so we can work on parallel
<alecu> nessita, should we split it "by panel" ?
<nessita> alecu: by panel and by "source of info", I'd say
<nessita> for example, account and services vs folders and preferences
<alecu> nessita, right, webservice vs. syncdaemon.
<nessita> alecu: we have no way of connecting to syncdaemon yet, right? nor with our web services?
<alecu> nessita, on linux we should keep using dbus.
<alecu> nessita, for a qt control panel on linux, I mean.
<nessita> alecu: dbus only for syncdaemon, you mean?
<nessita> so, there is 2 layers we can use
<alecu> nessita, right. Dbus only for syncdaemon.
<nessita> alecu: what about this:
<nessita> alecu: let's hook up the current QT ui with the current linux backend. We need nothing platform specific there
<alecu> right
<nessita> alecu: the platform problems are when binding the backend with lower layers, we can "ignore" that until tomorrow's  call
<nessita> alecu: let's not use dbus between QT and backend, but plain deferreds
<nessita> alecu: what part do you prefer/
<nessita> ?
<alecu> nessita, don't understand what you mean by "platform problems"
<alecu> I agree on using the backend importing the python modules directly.
<nessita> alecu: accessing syncdaemon from the backen will be different on linux than in window, same for webservices
<nessita> that is what I meant with "platform problems". And I should have said issues :-)
<dobey> the "backend" being a separate program on linux has always bothered me anyway
<alecu> ok, cool. I want to work on making the webservice client use qt-net instead of libsoup.
<nessita> alecu: so... you will not work on hooking QT with our current linux-only backend?
<nessita> alecu: I can take that ("hooking QT with our current linux-only backend")
<nessita> dobey: I agree, I was planning on fixing that when I have a free Friday. Not sure when in the future though.
<alecu> nessita, cool, go ahead. And please let me know if I can be of help with that.
<nessita> alecu: you will read me cursing against QT enough :-P
<dobey> nessita: do it tomorrow. i hear tomorrow is Friday on Neptune
<nessita> dobey: we wish
<alecu> nessita, I've just set your -shutdown branch to approved.
<nessita> alecu: groxo
<dobey> hrmm, nightlies builds are pretty slow right now. "Starts: In 39 minutes..."
<alecu> nessita, have you started with "hooking QT with our current linux-only backend"?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<nessita> why?
<alecu> nessita, because I depend on that to start using qt-net on the webclient.
<nessita> alecu: why?
<nessita> let's not blocked ourselves
<nessita> alecu: I will start binding info coming up from syncdaemon, you can do the 2 layers in your branch: bing (eg) account info plus use the qt-net stuff
<alecu> nessita, hmmm. ok.
<nessita> alecu: want to suggest something elsE? I'm open to suggestions
<alecu> nessita, not right now, I still need to read some code to have a better idea on how to do this.
<nessita> alecu: ok. I will stick to info coming up from syncdaemon, to avoid clashes with your potential work. If you later decide we need to take another route, let me know
<alecu> cool
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<dobey> WOOH
<dobey> ubuntuone-client built on O
<nessita> dobey: congrats!
<dobey> cool, so most everything built now, and a few things have some errors
<nessita> is alecu gone?
<alecu> ok, guys and gals, I'm EODing today
<nessita> alecu: wait
<nessita> alecu: I need to talk to you... did you get my sms?
<alecu> nessita, tell me
<alecu> nessita, no, I didn't. I'm in colonia right now.
<nessita> alecu: ah... that's why :-)
<alecu> nessita, that's why I started so much earlier today.
<nessita> alecu: no problem, I'll ask tomorrow, have a safe trip back home
<alecu> nessita, because I have to catch the ferry in an hour or so.
<alecu> nessita, but tell me.
<nessita> alecu: I'll keep debugging myself, currently I'm not being able to use the ControlBackend from the QT UI since something in the import chain already installs a reactor
<nessita> I've narrowed it to from ubuntuone.platform.linux import dbus_interface as sd_dbus_iface
<nessita> I'll keep digging, I'll ask for help tomorrow if I couldn't fix it
<alecu> nessita, remember that some part of this is already using glib (for libsoup), and we'll need to get rid of it.
<nessita> alecu: right, but that should not require a reactor
<nessita> alecu: and neither syncdaemon should install one when using it as a lib
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i'm not sure sd_dbus_iface should be imported by things outside syncdaemon
<dobey> oh pylint
<alecu> nessita, I think our code should install the qt reactor (and qt dbus mainloop) before importing any of that.
<nessita> alecu: maybe, but that smeels
<nessita> smells
<nessita> if 2 pieces of code are installing a reactor, something is badly designed, I want to understand what and why
<nessita> and then maybe look for a workaround
<dobey> nessita: isn't sd_dbus_iface the dbus server interface of sd?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> nessita: why would cp be importing that?
<nessita> dobey: to access that service
<dobey> nessita: in the tests to patch() it?
<nessita> nopes, production code
<alecu> ok, I really need to run now.
<alecu> see you guys tomorrow.
<nessita> alecu: ok, good luck
<dobey> nessita: oh, for the DBUS_*_NAME constants?
<alecu> nessita, good luck to you :-)
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> dobey: I know.
<dobey> nessita: ugh, those are so totally in the wrong place
<nessita> dobey: I know, would you please file a bug affecting both u1client and u1cp?
<nessita> we can move them and import them on the same file to not to break API
<nessita> actually, I think I need to do that now to avoid this issue of reactor already installed
<nessita> dobey: would you file the bug for me while I fix this?
<dobey> can you file it? i am fixing logilab/pylint on O
<nessita> dobey: ok
<nessita> mandel: estás?
<mandel> nessita:dime :)
<nessita> mandel: why the heck am I getting a callback for a clicked() signal twice? this is the code:
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612047/
<nessita> mandel: and I'm not connecting the signal anywhere else
<nessita> mandel: I'm just using autoconnect
<mandel> nessita: looking
<dobey> sigh
<mandel> nessita: can I see the code of the ui? the xml is enough for me
<dobey> stupid logilab
<czajkowski> mandel: you're on late
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> czajkowski: well, I'm not working on u1 atm, just doing some 'secret' project hehehe
<mandel> czajkowski: and now that I have as much time as I want, I take advantage :)
<dobey> que ella eso
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612050/
<dobey> i guess mandel is getting sleepy
<mandel> dobey: that is what she said ;)
<thisfred> hah!
<nessita> mandel: so, any verdict?
<mandel> nessita: give me a sec to look at it
<nessita> mandel: I already gave you 5 secs :-P
<mandel> nessita: prisas!
<mandel> nessita: you are just allow to leave in 8 years, so you have to wait ;)
<nessita> mandel: oh dude, this break up thing has really gotten into you... let me hug you
 * fagan hugs mandel 
<mandel> nessita: hahah I was just joking, I' over it, she recogniced there is another guy, so closure was given and we can moveon with the port :)
<dobey> logilab makes me want to punch things
<dobey> (people qualify as things)
<mandel> nessita: can you check the args given to the callback?
<nessita> mandel: yes, is called twice, once without args and once with a boolean
<mandel> nessita: take a look of when clicked is provided: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qabstractbutton.html#clicked
<nessita> mandel: I saw that already, but I don t know what it means, or how to get only one callback called
<mandel> nessita: ok, lets start with something first, try not to use the autoconnect trick, call change_sync_status_button.clicked.connect(you_call_back)  
<nessita> mandel: why? we want autoconnect :-)
<dobey> alright, i am off
<mandel> nessita: I wanna see if the callback is registered twice,
<dobey> good evening all!
<mandel> ratehr that the button emiting the signal twice
<mandel> nessita: I fear thatn line 80 in the xml is the reason, but I dont know
<nessita> mandel: that is the name of the button, isn't it?
<mandel> nessita: yes, and it tells that the label is the buddy of the button, which might be the problem
<nessita> mandel: what's a buddy?
<mandel> nessita: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/designer-buddy-mode.html
<mandel> nessita: from the docs: A buddy widget accepts the input focus on behalf of a http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qlabel.html
<mandel> are you doing something with the label when you see the problem?
<fagan> mandel: I know a great film for you baseketball :)
 * fagan is watching it and thinks it would appeal to mandel's sense of humor
<mandel> fagan: whatched :)
<fagan> mandel: hah
<nessita> mandel: I'm not doing anything with the label
<mandel> fagan: is the one with the lazy-boy sofa, right?
<nessita> mandel: the callback is called twice every single time I click the button
<fagan> mandel: dont know just started watching it, its from the makers of south park
<nessita> mandel: using the connect statement I only get one callback called:
<nessita> self.ui.change_sync_status_button.clicked.connect(self.a)
<mandel> nessita: ok, I know the issue :)
<mandel> nessita: stupid python ;)
<nessita> mandel: shoot
<nessita> stupid QT, only a couple of hours with him and is driving me crazy with nonsenses
<mandel> nessita: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2006-January/012172.html
<nessita> mandel: so, how can we fix?
<mandel> nessita: you either do not use autoconnect, or you ignore the one that does not have the bool,
<nessita> -.-
<mandel> yes, I know
<mandel> nessita: I never use autoconnect, but that is because I use an extra class which I call the controller that has the logic
<mandel> so autoconnect does not know what to do
<mandel> :P
<nessita> mandel: ok, next question
<nessita> mandel: why if I move the qt4reactor install to the bin script the main QT window will not be shown?
<mandel> nessita: ok, are you creating an instance of QApplication?
<thisfred> k, girls and boys, I have to walk the dog, bbiab
<nessita> mandel: yes, when it works the instance is created before installing the rector
<mandel> nessita: and when it does not work?
<nessita> mandel: when it does not work, the reactor is being installed before
<mandel> nessita: oh that is easy, one sec
<mandel> nessita: one sec
<mandel> nessita: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<mandel> = Using the Qt4Reactor =
<nessita> mandel: crap, that makes all the import chain a mees
<nessita> to be a mess*
<mandel> nessita: why? what is the issue?
<nessita> ok, I know what I'll do. Kill myself.
<nessita> bye cruel workd
<nessita> world
<mandel> nessita: well, dont worry to much about that, we are moving to the txnamedpipes reactor using the QApplication main loop
<nessita> mandel: any ideas when we're doing that?
<mandel> nessita: I was planning to do it tom :P
<nessita> mandel: ok, let us know
<mandel> nessita: we can do it together so that you know what is going on, but you can find and example in the sso brach I proposed
<mandel> nessita: let me find it, one sec
<nessita> mandel: for the control panel as well?
<mandel> nessita: not yet, control panel is after sd which I will finish early tom morning
<mandel> nessita: take a look at the diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935
<mandel> nessita: you can even do control panel directly with that, right? why would you use qtreactor and sockets when we can do it with named pipes directly
<nessita> mandel: becasue that's what we have until today, at least
<mandel> nessita: true, we have had a race condition
<nessita> mandel: is that branch missing the txnamedpipes.py file?
<mandel> lp:txnamedpipes
<mandel> nessita: ^ is not simple coe and we will reuse it everywhere
<mandel> also, keeping all the crazy win crap in a separate project makes sense
<mandel> nessita: I need  review for the Qt integration, you can take a look if you want: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/61923
<nessita> mandel: I will, tomorrow. I'm eoding right now
<mandel> nessita: has qt really killed you spirit ;)
<nessita> yes
<mandel> hahah, buenas noches entoces
<nessita> mandel: good night to you too. Bye all!
<mandel> a2
<thisfred> mandel so we're not gonna use qtreactor? :)
<thisfred> in that case I won't bother packaging it
#ubuntuone 2011-05-24
<mandel> morning all
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: got time for a review?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<ralsina> nessita was having a problem with a slot being called twice?
<ralsina> on a button click?
 * ralsina is guessing
<mandel> ralsina: yes, the issue was with autoconnect, while that works ok in C++ in python is calling the signal without params and with a bool
<ralsina> mandel: known problem, is in the FAQ and everything. It's even on my tutorial ;-)
<ralsina> you have to add a decorator to set the signature of the slot
<ralsina> or check the extra parameter and do nothing if it's None
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I told here to ignore the signal with no param
<mandel> I did not know there is a decorator
<ralsina> it's somewhat cleaner with the decorator
<mandel> ralsina: yes, it is
<ralsina> I really should spend some time in ART timezone today
<mandel> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> to help with this kind of thing :-)
<mandel> now you know how it is to be the only one working ;)
<mandel> ralsina: can you take a look at :https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_signals_emition/+merge/59898
<ralsina> sure thing!
<mandel> ralsina: we have sd using named pipes :)
<ralsina> mandel: neat!
<ralsina> mandel: was it painful?
<mandel> ralsina: no, the code now is soooo much nicer
<ralsina> cool
<mandel> there is no crazy COM code around and is a matter of installing the correct reactor, so the choice was good
<ralsina> I've checked and IOCP is quite nice to use!
<ralsina> mandel: checked the code in fix_signals_emition and looks ok, does it need fieldtesting?
<mandel> ralsina: did I add any test instructions?
<ralsina> just to run the tests
<ralsina> You do the if in line 201, kwargs can be {}, right?
<ralsina> if that's the case, you can still do callback (*fixedargs, **kwargs)
<ralsina> mandel:  ^ (no hurry!)
<mandel> ralsina: one sec, I need to fix something with a sd branch that broke and I'll look into it
<ralsina> cool
<mandel> ralsina: ok, so I've got sd running with naed pipes on windows performing all my syncs :)
<ralsina> niiiiiiiice
<mandel> ralsina: including shares, although I have no udfs in my account
<ralsina> you should create one just in case
<mandel> next step is to move everything to json, which aint easy
<mandel> ralsina: yes, will do, lets first see if it syncs and get changes from windows and pushes them to the web :)
<ralsina> mandel: are you using mattia for that, right?
<ralsina> we have him until next friday ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: I can do that, he did the basic protocol stuff, but I'll add it to the projects, he is workin in a C++ implementation so that we can use it in the shell extensions :)
<ralsina> ok, great
<ralsina> just don't want him to be unused
<ralsina> now, got 2' for my review?
<ralsina> or if you prefer to just get needsfixing and comments, I am happy to do it that way ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, what was it, something about {}, right?
<ralsina> right, line 201 and 202
<ralsina> in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_signals_emition/+merge/59898
<ralsina> if kwargs can be something like None, yes that's necessary, but if it is only {} then the if is useless
<mandel> ralsina: it could be none
<ralsina> ok then +1
<ralsina> I hate than launchpad doesn't give you a nice way to jump to the source code in context
<mandel> ralsina: it was the only reason I added it :)
<mandel> haha file a bug ;)
<mandel> ralsina: you know canonical, either there is a bug or there is a wiki page
<ralsina> my bug would be "make it work like googlecode's commit view" ;-)
<ralsina> I couldn't test it on natty because my VM is broken, and I am reinstalling
<ralsina> so unless you did it...
<fagan> still cant find a bug that I can do :/
<ralsina> fagan:  this is really not the simplest codebase for small bugs :-(
<ralsina> fagan: most of the code is pretty hairy
<ralsina> fagan: is it a holiday in the UK or anything? It's pretty quiet today
<fagan> ralsina: well I dont think it is
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> yeah im seeing that the code is a bit hairy from looking through the bugs
<fagan> its a little bit hard to find a task then
<fagan> not really a lot of low hanging fruit
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> good day rye
<ralsina> fagan: I will ask at standup, maybe one of the developers has something in mind
<duanedesign> rye: i cant find the u1conflict renaming script from the other week
<rye> duanedesign, hmmm
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<duanedesign> rye: aha foound it
<alecu> hola #ubuntuone!
<fagan> hola alecu
 * fagan was trying to think of the word dude but was too lazy to open google translate
<duanedesign> hola alecu
<alecu> hola fagan, duanedesign!
<nessita> ralsina: meeting?
<ralsina> annd.... I'm back. Meeting
<ralsina> sorry but had a kid emergency
<ralsina> this place's connection is way too crappy for mumble :-(
<ralsina> grmbl, I will try again
<ralsina> I keep getting dropped off mumble
<ralsina> sorry guys but I will be back in my usual place for the next call, and then it will work.
<nessita> mate time!
 * fagan break
 * ralsina tries to figure out how o order a non-turkish coffee
<ralsina> It's not worth fighting this connection, will be back when I have decent internet :-(
<thisfred> dobey: when switching u1cp from pylint to u1lint, (how) can I pass it '--ignore ui'?
<thisfred> just adding that as an argument to u1lint does not work
<thisfred> in general I think it would be good if it just passed all arguments it does not handle itself to pylint
<nessita> alecu: I need to have a common place for GUI strings... I'm planning on having a gui module with the gtk and qt inside
<alecu> nessita, +1
<alecu> btw: riverbankcomputing's webservers seem to be hosted in turkey :P
<mandel> me
<nessita> still 30 seconds to go! :-)
<mandel> booo
<nessita> mandel: weren't you having lunch with @parents?
<mandel> reactor.callLater(.30, me)
<dobey> thisfred: it can't
<mandel> nessita: yes, but I can do the standup, they are looking at me with a funny face because I have the laptop on the table but is ok
<mandel> :)
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, fagan?
<alecu> me
<dobey> thisfred: and we can't just pass arguments on, because we support using pyflakes as well there; which doesn't take the same arguments as pylint
<dobey> me
<nessita> only 2 to go! ralsina, fagan?
<thisfred> dobey: ok, then we need the ignore method, because we can't be checking the generated code since there is no way to fix it
<nessita> ok, let's
<nessita> DONE: QT windows control panel port, reviews, emails
<nessita> TODO: more of the same
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little by QT, but it will get better.
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<thisfred> ignore argument I mean
<mandel> DONE: Moved SSO to use txnamedpipe. Started the process to migrate SSO to json. Made SD to work with txnamedpipes. Syc is working ok.
<mandel> TODO: Fix ubuntuone-dev merge proposal from dobeys remark. Propose merges for SD and SSO. Continue work for json
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> thisfred, go
<thisfred> * TODO https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/781119
<thisfred> * TODO https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/781538
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/781875
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS make u1cp use u1lint instead of pylint
<thisfred> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781119 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Crashes if not logged into Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781538 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "OAuth support doesn't handle query parameters (affects: 1) (heat: 300)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781875 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ERROR - ReplicationSettingsChangeError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> DONE: a branch to put sensible names to the Qt widgets. Started digging into using qt-network as a replacement for libsoup
<alecu> TODO: qt-network for today, thankyouverymuch. Meet andrew and lissete in tonight's dinner at the web&mobile sprint
<alecu> BLOCKED: riverbankcomputing hosts its webserver in turkey
<alecu> NOTE: tomorrow is a nat holiday
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: Some more nightlies work, reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: Patch logilab-common on O, Still some more nightlies work
<dobey> λ BLCK: logilab-common test suite failing
<fagan> me whoops
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> sec writing it up 2 secs
<nessita> as alecu said, tomorrow is National Holiday in ARG. I'll be swapping for next Monday though, but ralsina and alecu are not coming tomorrow
<nessita> mandel: tomorrow is only you and me!
<nessita> (for windows port)
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Booked flights
<fagan> * updated the wiki with travel info
<fagan> * Looked for a bug to do
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Find a bug to do
<fagan> Blocked
<mandel> nessita: cool :)
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> oh and if anyone has any bug that I can do send it my way
<alecu> thisfred, re:" * INPROGRESS make u1cp use u1lint instead of pylint", why are we doing this?
<dobey> is tomorrow a turkish holiday too?
<thisfred> alecu: we might not, if we can't change u1lint
<nessita> dobey: nopes, but ralsina is still an argentinian resident
<fagan> and can we start using the bytesize tag please
<thisfred> alecu: the reason for doing it is consistency across projects
<nessita> fagan: what's the bytesize tag for?
<dobey> what the heck is "bytesize tag"?
<nessita> fagan: and bug in which area/project are you looking for?
<nessita> fagan: remember we're not in your head, so you need to be a little more explicit here :-)
<fagan> the dx team uses it for tasks that arent going to be done by a member of the team and can be done pretty fast
<alecu> thisfred, right. But can't we delay it a few weeks? nessita and I are already changing a lot on u1cp, and changing that may make life harder for us right now.
<fagan> its mainly done for unity at the moment
<dobey> oh, no
<thisfred> alecu: Sure
<dobey> let's not bother with adding tags to bugs that we're not going to use ourselves
<nessita> fagan: and when would we use such tag? I mean, can you please give an example?
<fagan> nessita: give me a sec ill get the link
<dobey> nessita: unity uses it as a means to increase outside contributions
<nessita> fagan: don't make me read doc! my time is little and precious! :-P
<nessita> dobey: ah\
<dobey> nessita: ie, "these are the easy bugs that anyone can do"
<nessita> not sure if we want to go that road then
<nessita> fagan: did you discuss this with ralsina?
<dobey> yeah i don't think it makes sense for us
<fagan> nessita: he said he would mention it here
<nessita> ah, I don't think we have those :-D ("easy bugs")
<fagan> but he is off because of the interwebs
<dobey> ralsina: btw, you need to do 1:1 with everyone on the team this week :)
<fagan> nessita: well we *could* have some small things maybe even features that arent a priority
<fagan> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<fagan> damn lp did that weird its doing it for all ubuntu projects
<nessita> fagan: I see. Thanks for sharing that. From my POV, I think we should spread this in a more uniform manner, meaning that if we decide to do it, it should be shared across the whole team.
<dobey> fagan: no it's not. it's doing it for ubuntu. ubuntu is a distribution
<fagan> nessita: well I was just thinking it would have been handy for me since I was looking for tasks to startb out on
<fagan> dobey: yeah thats what I mean
<dobey> distributions don't have projects, but they do have packages; if you want just project bugs then use the project bugs page instead
<dobey> nessita: well, there really is no way it can be shared across the whole team
<dobey> nessita: only us and mobile can use it really, but i don't think we should
<nessita> dobey: and foundations for the client and protocol
<dobey> nessita: well, maybe; protocol is used on server too, and normal users can't test whether it will break that or not
<fagan> better link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<dobey> desktopcouch is sort of similar there, but not as bad
<dobey> fagan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/
<nessita> dobey: well, you could run a desktop client pointing to that protocol and confirm, but I see your point
<dobey> nessita: right, but that doesn't tell you if the server code breaks :)
<fagan> dobey: they dont have the tag in use for those bugs
<dobey> anyway, i think it's also a waste of time
<fagan> dobey: its against the distro package
<dobey> anything that any of us coudl classify as "bitesize" we should be fixing immediately anyway, most likely
<dobey> because it will take just as much time to fix it, as it will to add the tag to the bug
<fagan> Well I suppose unity has more little bugs that could be left alone
<dobey> if it will take longer, it's not bite size :)
<fagan> u1 doesnt have many of those
<fagan> maybe we should have a fagan tag where bugs that I can do get marked :D
<dobey> well, it's a dumb thing to say something is "bite size" because it means you have to take the time to determine that first
<thisfred> dobey: large parts of desktopcouch don't deal with any client server concerns at all, but other than that, yeah, this may become valuable *when* we have a community that can mark files as such, but I doubt us doing it will grow that community
<dobey> thisfred: well, right, which is why i said "desktopcouch also, but it's not as bad"
<fagan> thisfred: well most backend stuff dont get many casual contributors in general
<dobey> thisfred: however, i don't think wasting time tagging bugs in that manner is useful
<thisfred> agreed
<thisfred> fagan: because it's not possible to contribute ;)
<nessita> alecu: does this ring any bell? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612270/
<fagan> anyway then keep an eye out for smaller bugs for me then and ping me when you see one
<dobey> every "small" bug i end up deciding to work on, turns into a snowballing nightmare
<fagan> I can sort it out and spread the loads out a bit and learn a bit too
<fagan> oh I didnt know the distro package tracks the project bugs now
<fagan> thats nice
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> it doesn't
<ralsina> one-on-one with everyone on thursday
<fagan> dobey: if you look at the unity page under the distro package it says that it tracks the unity project too
<fagan> dobey: look just under the top of here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<dobey> no?
<fagan> oooh misread it
 * fagan really needs to take more breaks 
<ralsina> dobey: pretty much every small bug in u1 so far was a huge bug that's well hidden ;-(
<nessita> ralsina: say me!
<ralsina> me
<nessita> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: teh leads call, reviews, administrivia
<ralsina> TODO: mgmt call in 5 minutes, more administrivia, schedule 1-on-1s,
<ralsina> BLOCKED: nope
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why accessing Dbus from qt+reactor is raising exceptions.MemoryError?
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<nessita> alecu: ping
<ralsina> nessita: usually that means you are getting a conflict between two different garbage collectors
<nessita> ralsina: can you confirm that from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612270/ ? I mean, does that trace give you more info?
<ralsina> for example, if the Qt object is being deleted by the parent/child relationship while you have a python reference, but that usually gives a more meaningful error. let me see the trace...
<ralsina> nessita: probably not that
<nessita> either I get MemoryError or Segmentation fault
<dobey> ah, the joys of integrating reactor, main loops, dbus, etc...
<nessita> dobey: "the joys"
<ralsina>  the message in line 4 means you are doing something wrong already, but may not be related to the problem that causes the crash
<nessita> dobey: does this ring a bell for you? /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK
<nessita> is appearing when importing syncdaemon stuff into the control panel
<ralsina> not to mention that line 1 means you are still importing gtk ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not
<ralsina> nessita: yes you are
<nessita> ralsina: ...
<ralsina> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127 means you are
<nessita> ralsina: define "you"
<ralsina> ok, the code is importing gtk somewhere.
<dobey> nessita: no, but i've seen it before; in the build logs for nightlies iirc
<dobey> i have no idea what PyOS_InputHook is, either
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: does this ring any bell? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612270/
<alecu> nessita, not at all
<nessita> alecu: ok, seems like qt4reactor + dbus + qt mainloops does not get along
<dobey> nessita: where is that QThread warning coming from? perhaps that's the problem
<dobey> sigh, logilab
 * dobey wonders how this thing even made it into the debian archive
<nessita> dobey: I have no idea, I'm not creating nor using any QTHread
<nessita> not QThread
<nessita> ralsina: any clues where that QThread comes from?
<ralsina> that warning may mean you are setting up a timer on a thread that was started from python
<ralsina> or that you are doing it before initializing the QApplication
<ralsina> but I would worry first about getting a gtk warning...
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not, I can confirm that. And I'm not using any explicit timer not thread...
<alecu> nessita, what about the first line? "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK"
<nessita> alecu: I have no idea about that. I'm reviewing all the files and I don't find any gtk import of our own
<dobey> i don't think the gtk warning is the problem
 * nessita neither
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: the gtk warning appears when this code is executed: from ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools import SyncDaemonTool
<dobey> nessita: that's importing from dbus_interface too, so maybe the same problem you mentioned yesterday
<nessita> dobey: about the reactor?
<nessita> hum...
<dobey> nessita: right, though not sure where gtk would come from; nothing in syncdaemon should be using gtk anywhere
<nessita> right
<dobey> nessita: make a local gtk/__init__.py that just does "raise Exception('GTFO')" or something, so you will get a stack trace when it gets imported
<dobey> nessita: then you can see what's importing it at least
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey: bug #526676
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526676 in pygtk (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK set_interactive(1) (affects: 11) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526676
<nessita> seems like pyinotify is doing something nasty?
<dobey> oh, pynotify
<alecu> nessita, what are we using SyncDaemonTool for?
<nessita> alecu: most of sd_client stuff
<ralsina> yes, it's pynotify
<nessita> alecu: anyways, the warning appears the same when importing anything related to syncdaemon
<dobey> well that makes no sense
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: anyways, I'm pretty sure that warning is not related to the sg faults
<nessita> seg*
<alecu> nessita, ok, but the dependencies of syncdaemontool seem to be too convoluted, so we probably should get rid of that.
<ralsina> nessita: ok, could be
<dobey> why would a C module import pygtk?
<dobey> and i'm pretty sure nessita's error is due to the threading/timeout issue
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey: the warning has nothing to do, confirmed. I'm raising an exception inside /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py and I'm getting seg fault before that exception is being raised, so is a timing thing
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: I am in the mgmt call, I can try to debug it in about 20 minutes, I think
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<nessita> I'll move on commneting out that code
<ralsina> nessita: http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/12135-PyQt-QTimer-problem-FIXED
<ralsina> it's pretty much a generic message that can be triggered by a bunch of internal qt things
<ralsina> like, loading an image
<nessita> ralsina: so you say that it has nothing to do wth the sg fault, right?
<ralsina> nessita: probably nothing to do, yes
<ralsina> in fact, I have seen it in the past on programs that worked just fine
 * dobey hopes pylint doesn't still go nuts now
<ralsina> nessita: done with the call, what branch are you trying?
<dobey> YAY
<nessita> ralsina: browsing link
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/bind-some-more
<ralsina> nessita: ok, branching
<nessita> ralsina: branch and run DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<ralsina> nessita: so you get the crash every time, right?
<nessita> then, uncomment qt/controlpanel.py the line that reads
<nessita> self.backend.file_sync_status()
<nessita> and re-run, and boom
<nessita> ralsina: yes, every time for me
<ralsina> ok, let's try...
<ralsina> reproduced.
<ralsina> now, give me a few moments to try and debug it
<nessita> ralsina: withy memoryerror or seg fault?
<ralsina> segfault
<ralsina> and it doesn't seem to be happening in a deferred, which may make it slightly easier
 * mandel => errants
<ralsina> nessita: you didn't have this before you started this branch, right?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, and even if you comment the line "self.backend.file_sync_status()" there is no crasg
<nessita> carsh
<nessita> crash!
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> cash! ;-)
<ralsina> ok cool, let me dig a bit more then
<nessita> ralsina: I bet is related to accessing dbus from qt+reactor
<dobey> errants
<ralsina> probabbly
<nessita> which sucks! :-)
<nessita> is very hard to debug
<ralsina> yes, it is
<ralsina> hey, got the memoryerror now
<nessita> ralsina: right, is a timing issue
<nessita> race condition maybe
<ralsina> when there is a segfault, there is no QTimer error
<nessita> ralsina: but only becasue (I think) the seg fault happened before the stdout buffer was flushed
<ralsina> I am now seing the control panel :-D
<ralsina> that was an interesting fluke
<ralsina> I got the memory error *and* the control panel became visible. Once.
<ralsina> so it really smells like a race condition
<ralsina> it is because of calling dbus :-(
<nessita> ralsina: yes! any way of fixing it?
<ralsina> nessita: working on it
<nessita> ralsina: awesome
<ralsina> it *may* get fixed if we keep a reference to something, but not 100% sure
<ralsina> ok, something *is* starting threads, and the segfault is on a QTimer
<ralsina> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612302/
<nessita> me looks
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not very skilled on this front, but looks like dbus and qt interaction is a no?
<ralsina> dbus and qt interaction is ok, but here we seem to be having a problem in that the qt mainloop is started in the wrong thread
<ralsina> which I have no idea how could happen. Specially since I have no idea who is starting a thread
<alecu> is the qt reactor starting threads?
<ralsina> alecu: no idea
 * ralsina looks
<alecu> ralsina, no, it doesn't
<alecu> just checked.
<ralsina> here's the interesting part of the C backtrace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612304/
<alecu> ralsina, have you commented the import of sdtool in your branch?
<ralsina> alecu: didn't know I should :-)
<alecu> ralsina, no, I'm trying to guess if some other part is starting the threads.
<ralsina> ok, I will dig some more
<dobey> grr, broken deps
<dobey> why are python deps not automatically determined at build time, wtf is ${python:Depends} for
<ralsina> I have no idea where the threads are coming from
<ralsina> and the segfault is caused by using a QTimer in the "wrong" thread
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel: are we having our meeting?
<ralsina> sure, let's
<ralsina> buuuut mandel: ping?
<alecu> let's
<nessita> I just loose tons of changes to a file due to lack of disk space!
<nessita> CRAP
<ralsina> mandel's last words "errants"
<dobey> ralsina: his errant use of english :)
<ralsina> he may be an errant knight
<alecu> here, have 100 pesos. Go buy a terabyte!
<nessita> alecu: I know...
<ralsina> alecu: you said that with old-unix-guy voice, too!
<alecu> :-)
 * ralsina really, really, really hates threads
<dobey> don't blame threads for python
<alecu> and now.... mumble won't connect.
<fagan> dobey: you just took the words right out of my mouth
<dobey> nope
 * alecu will be right back
<ralsina> dobey: I hated threads before I started using python ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well threads in C are kinda weird I have to admit, java was so much easier to figure out
<dobey> you are one of those "async code with a single thread" people, aren't you
<ralsina> No, I am the rare "don't share state" people
<ralsina> you know. real unix people. Those who are not afraid of processes.
<nessita> ralsina: can you sms mandel?
<ralsina> nessita: maybe
<ralsina> let me skype/sms him
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> oh, you're a fundamentalist
<fagan> I can sms him for like 10c if someone pms me his number
<ralsina> dobey: history will prove us right ;-)
<ralsina> sms and twittered him
<dobey> ralsina: shouldn't you be at church? :)
<ralsina> threads are basically the wrong solution for almost anything beyond trivial. And once you start using them right, you may as well be using real parallelism with message passing.
 * alecu believes "threading" to be a great tool for some purposes.
<alecu> just not UI nor network code.
<ralsina> nessita: silly question, but where is the qt main loop being started?
<nessita> ralsina: controlpanel.py:main
<nessita> ralsina: you mean the QApplication, right?
<alecu> ralsina, the qt main loop is being handled by the qt reactor.
<ralsina> alecu: oooook
<alecu> ralsina, so "reactor.run()" would be the time it's started.
<ralsina> alecu: cool, thx
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> anyone has a link to the page of *this* qt4reactor?
<dobey> url is in u1trial
<dobey> if you don't have it and use --qt-reactor=ui as an argument to it, it should complain with the url
<ralsina> neverming, got it
<alecu> ralsina, https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<fagan> nessita: are we getting added to that all in one system settings thing in 11.10
<fagan> (the cp I mean)
 * fagan was just playing about with it and wondered 
<nessita> fagan: at first, no, but is not confirmed.
<fagan> nessita: cool just wondered
<dobey> i don't think we belong there
<fagan> dobey: well im on the fence I can see why we should be in there but I dont think it would be as good as it would by itself
<ralsina> ha, this segfault hits on so many different things it's almost pretty
<nessita> ralsina: what are we doing with the meeting? I would need to have lunch at 1pm ART, if possible
<ralsina> nessita: I got no response from mandel
<ralsina> I say we delay again until after your lunch, but then it will be 8PM here
<ralsina> so, we can do that if it's not going t be very long
<nessita> argh :-/
<nessita> ralsina: what's the main goal of the meeting? do you need a specific date to pass along to the bosses?
<ralsina> nessita: that is for friday
<ralsina> this meeting is because you were worried about task assignments
<nessita> ralsina: are we having a meeting on Friday?
<ralsina> yes we are
<AJenbo> Hi when ever i try to go to https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ i get a 504 gatway time out error :(
<ralsina> I got the magical "it works" race condition
<nessita> ralsina: I'm still am, given that alecu and me are going one way, and maybe we need to change to another way (referrring to reactor/tcnamedpipes/etc)
<alecu> nessita, yes, I remember you were the one that asked for this meeting today!!!
<AJenbo> My iPhone also gives an error when i try to sync and my Android gives up after uploading 27
<nessita> alecu: kinda, ralsina said "let s have a meeting on X day" and I suggested to move it sooner to know how we should be moving forward
<ralsina> the two meetings are for different things
<beuno> AJenbo, we're shutting down contact syncing in a week
<AJenbo> After a few attempts it has not removed all my existing contacts from my android but not downloaded any from the web
<AJenbo> beuno for good?
<nessita> ralsina: true, but in order to answer "when" we need to know "how" :-)
<ralsina> nessita: that's why this meeting is first ;-)
<nessita> exactly! :-)
<ralsina> ok, see you guys at 8PM turkey time
<beuno> AJenbo, for a few months. We're going to completely replace the server and clients for something more... stable. And, free.
<nessita> ralsina: that is how long from now?
<ralsina> 88 minutes
<ralsina> so, after your lunch
<ralsina> hopefully manuel will be around
<AJenbo> Beuno, ok, better clients sounds like a big plus :)
<alecu> it's already 17.32 madrid time
<AJenbo> Still i would love to have some phone numbers to call in the mean time, any idears?
<beuno> AJenbo, we will only have clients for iOS and Android, though. Which sounds like what you have.
<AJenbo> Yep, the most important is the Android
<AJenbo> beuno: so no more desktop sync?
<ralsina> nessita: basically, this segfault is happening in a combination of elements that we don't really need right now (dbus+qt)
<beuno> AJenbo, yes, desktop sync stays teh same.
<beuno> AJenbo, no good answer for now, though  :(
<nessita> ralsina: we do need, to be able to develop on linux...
<ralsina> nessita: yesssss but it's not what we need to deliver
<AJenbo> K, i might be able to get some of them from my desktop and type them in manually
<ralsina> it's ok, I will try to debug it
<nessita> ralsina: right, but...
<AJenbo> probably can sync some from facebook also
<ralsina> but I know I know.
<beuno> AJenbo, Facebook doesn't provide phone or email addresses
<nessita> ralsina: I can try other options, such as: faking the syncdaemon info and avoiding caling dbus altogether
<nessita> calling*
<nessita> that will work
<ralsina> nessita: could use the current mocks from tests?
<AJenbo> Really? I did call some one via the phone number on facebook, though it's posible that i was doing it via the website
<nessita> ralsina: mocks in tests are DBus services, so I guess no. I think the best route is to fake the results on our modules
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<AJenbo> I'm not talking Ubuntu one <-> facebook, but android <- facebook
<ralsina> why are we using twisted here for, again? Just to get deferreds on dbus calls?
 * ralsina is dizzy already ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: on the QT controlpanel?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<AJenbo> Any way it can be done manually in any case
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, it was for communicatin with SD, that is going to be replaced by the txnamedpipes, that I think they use twisted as well? can; t tell for sure, that tech is still a ghost for me
<nessita> speaking of which, I think there are ghosts in my new place
<AJenbo> beuno: any way i can keep a tab on the progress?
<nessita> but that is not related :-D
<ralsina> nessita: yes, unrelated ;-)
<beuno> AJenbo, contact sync for Android should be shipped in July or so
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure if, when migrating to txnamedpipes, we will keep using the reactor or not
<beuno> AJenbo, I'll blog about it as we go
<nessita> alecu: can you help me on that answer? ^
<ralsina> ok, on windows SD gives us txnamedpipes as IPC, so twisted. But on Linux it gives us dbus, right?
<AJenbo> beuno: thanks i will keep an eye out
<alecu> ralsina, that's right.
<fagan> ralsina: mterry did a nice u1 post on planet
<fagan> about the api stuff
<alecu> nessita, the "tx" in txnamedpipes means "twisted"
<alecu> nessita, so, the twisted reactor is mandatory.
<ralsina> ok. we will use twisted because we need it on windows. On Linux we could get along without it :-(
<nessita> alecu: thanks! I always bind tx with transfers
<alecu> nessita, yeah. talk about acronym overload.
<nessita> ralsina: the thing is, if we're pushing the QT iface to linux, we need to resolve this...
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<nessita> not right now, but in the short term
<ralsina> it is surely solvable, because 1 in every 20 attempts it works already ;-)
<ralsina> I will keep hacking at it, surely something will come up
<nessita> awesome
<alecu> ralsina, I propose you don't waste time making this run on linux, since that is not our focus.
<ralsina> a stupid *twisted* question. What is it the inlinecallbacks decorator does?
<alecu> we won't be using qt+dbus for the next 4 weeks
<alecu> ralsina, not so stupid.
<ralsina> alecu: right, but if nessita is going to help from linux, it would be nice to have it soon. Since her days are more productive than mine, I prefer to waste one of mine ;-)
<nessita> anyways, like I mentioned I can fake the results
<alecu> ralsina, ok, but it would be simpler if we just use mock data on linux, and then we make it run on windows with the proper reactor and transport there.
<alecu> nessita, exactly.
<alecu> ralsina, back to inlinecallbacks
<alecu> ralsina, it turns a generator into a series of callbacks
<ralsina> ok, then let's do that. I will give myself a deadline of today. If I can't fix it, it stays broken for a while
<alecu> ralsina, let me fetch an example.
<ralsina> alecu: explain me with file_sync_status if possible ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, please point me at that file
<ralsina> ubuntuone/controlpanel/backend.py +393
<alecu> oh, backend.py
<ralsina> I think I understood from the docs. Basically every yield gives a deferred, and when the deferred is finished the execution continues?
<nessita> ralsina: yes. If you don't yield on it, it continues "in the background"
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> now that makes sense
<nessita> ralsina: that usually is done when you don't need to wait for the result, like in the file_sync_status case
<nessita> ralsina: where the status is signaled in a callback
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<alecu> ralsina, "every yield gives a deferred" is wrong.
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<alecu> ralsina, "every yield *takes* a deferred, and returns the result when the deferred is called back"
<alecu> ralsina, here's the same code with callbacks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612329/
<alecu> ralsina, (not tested, just translated from memory)
<ralsina> alecu: ok, it's pretty clear :-)
<ralsina> the segfault is inside qtreactor. How about that for ugly?
 * nessita runs scared
<ralsina> ok, here's my current guess
<ralsina> ok, no, no guess yet
<nessita> oh
<ralsina> The QTimer is in qtreactor. BUT that is being called by the dbus loop
<nessita> ralsina: I would hope that all of them run in the same main loop, but seems like not
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, this is not smelling right. We may be using one thing or the other in the wrong way
<ralsina> or like dobey will surely say, we have one thing too many in the mix
<ralsina> time to go hardcore. Installing valgrind
<nessita> ok, I'll have some lunch now
<ralsina> This doesn't look fixable :-(
<ralsina> Of COURSE the segfault is in the C side of python-dbus...
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> sorry I had to sort my life, I have finally done so
<mandel> ralsina: you were saying?
<mandel> I mean on twitter
<ralsina> mandel: cool. done it with regional eastern european dance algorithms? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, you could say so ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I know it's late, but can you stay for a short mumble in 30 minutes?
<ralsina> about task assignments and sucj
<mandel> ralsina: I was going to stay for longe
<mandel> ralsina: I took some time of, so of course
<nessita> mandel: we had a meeting at 12 ART
<mandel> nessita: did we?
<nessita> yes! :-)
<mandel> oh, shit the one we had at 9 that was moved....
<nessita> yeap
<mandel> sorry sorry
<ralsina> ha! it's a bug in Qt's dbus integration!
<ralsina> #0  0x00007ffff55201ff in QObject::startTimer(int) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<ralsina> #1  0x00007ffff584672c in add_timeout (timeout=0x116c840, data=0x13428c0) at /build/buildd/python-qt4-4.8.3/dbus/dbus.cpp:146
<mandel> ralsina: where is that?
<ralsina> that data pointer is invalid
<mandel> ralsina: qtreactor, txnamedpipes or other?
<ralsina> mandel: a branch from nessita trying to use twisted+dbus+qt on linux
<mandel> ralsina: oh my!
<ralsina> which I am tempted to say we should NOT try to do in the future ;-)
<dobey> heh
<mandel> ralsina: hahah
<ralsina> we can use just qt+dbus, although it means changing a ton of code
<ralsina> or gtk+dbus
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu: I'm still chewing but we can have the meeting in.. 10 minutes?
<mandel> ralsina: which dbus lib, are we useing the python bindings?
<mandel> ralsina: what about the dbus in qt?
<mandel> nessita: I'll be here
<nessita> not sure what is the status of alecu
<ralsina> mandel: this is using the python dbus bindings. The qt dbus stuff is not wrapped for python, AFAIK
<mandel> ralsina: hm… are you sure: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/dbus.html
<alecu> nessita, I'm around here.
<ralsina> mandel: that's just the main loop integration
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, are we using that?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> oh, ok
<mandel> bummer
<dobey> mandel: your branch has a conflict in bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mandel> dobey: ok, I'll take a look, I think another branch was added before
<mandel> should be easy to solve
<mandel> dobey: may I have the url?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_vm_helper/+merge/60586
<alecu> mandel, ralsina, nessita: can we do the meeting soonish?
<nessita> alecu: I'm still chewing, but let's
<ralsina> fine by me
<mandel> I'm here
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: mumble
<mandel> nessita: launching it
<dobey> grr, where is this guy at that was supposed to come and give me an estimate for fixing my yard
<facundobatista> dobey, maybe playing poker with the guy that supposed to come last week and fix my roof :|
<dobey> heh
<dobey> partypoker.net
<dobey> i should play that
<thisfred> dobey: I notice tarmac does not run tests for ubuntuone-couch at all when merging.
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> verify_command = ./run-tests
<dobey> so lies
<nessita> thisfred: probable the bash script does not have the set -e thingy?
<thisfred> dobey: well trunk has 3 broken tests
<thisfred> michael's latest branch broke them
<nessita> thisfred: can you please link me to run-tests?
<thisfred> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-couch/trunk/view/head:/run-tests
<dobey> uhm
<nessita> thisfred: right, the problem is that script
<nessita> thisfred: you need to "set -e" at the top
<nessita> thisfred: and also, `which xvfb-run` u1trial -c "$MODULE" && style_check should be:
<nessita> `which xvfb-run` u1trial -c "$MODULE"
<nessita> style_check
<thisfred> ok
<dobey> right, that
<thisfred> nessita: that latest change will run the style check when tests fail, which is less than useful though or not?
<dobey> no it won't
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, with set -e, the script will abort as soon as any command returns non zero status
<dobey> err
<dobey> you need to set -e also
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> ok, done
<thisfred> thx!
<nessita> thisfred: wanna a review?
<thisfred> nessita: in a bit
<dobey> what horrible project names
<thisfred> I need to split this out into a new branch, I was working on something else
<nessita> thisfred: let me know
<thisfred> thx
<nessita> dobey: I'm tempted to charge you a dollar every time you complain about something. But then I realized someone can do that to myself  and steal all my money :-D
<dobey> nessita: when did u1cp start using python-apt?
<dobey> nessita: not aptdaemon, but apt?
<nessita> dobey: midish last cycle, I think
<nessita> along with aptdaemon
<thisfred> nessita: dobey:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/fix-tests-and-run-tests/+merge/62169
<dobey> nessita: how was it that nightlies were building at all, since neither is in the Build-Depends?
<nessita> mandel: help?
<nessita> dobey: ... i don't know
<nessita> dobey: seems like a bug in the packaging (for natty as well). I would guess python-aptdaemon is bringing it?
<nessita> dobey: would you please file me a bug?
<dobey> well i don't think the ubuntu package is running unit tests
<dobey> i am fixing nightlies right now
<nessita> dobey: right, but could you please file one so I can fix natty and oneiric packages?
<nessita> thisfred: approved
<thisfred> thanks!
<dobey> hrmm, the qt stuff isn't getting installed yet either
<dobey> but i guess that's fine, since it's still pretty broken
<mandel> nessita: tell me
<nessita> mandel: I fixed it!
<mandel> oh, sorry I was havin coffee, what was it?
<nessita> mandel: when running tests without the run-tests script, I needed to pass a --qt-reactor option otherwise I was getting ugly errors
<mandel> nessita: yes, the reactor that is used by default is the glib one
<nessita> right
<mandel> I'm going to fix the merge proposal for ubuntu-dev-tools to make it more obvious
<mandel> maybe say something like no reactor specified or something
<nessita> mandel: did you change the name of the CredentialsManagementTool on linux?
<mandel> nessita: no AFAIK
<mandel> why?
<nessita> mandel: grabbing some evidence, one sec
<mandel> nessita: i dont recall changing the name to be hones...
<nessita> mandel: bug #787126 and now the thing that I have installed does not have the CredentialsManagementTool defined. bzr blaming now...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787126 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone can't access the credentials and fals to open at startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787126
<nessita> 971.3.18 mandel@ | class CredentialsManagementProxy(object):
<nessita> mandel: why did you change the name to CredentialsManagementProxy?
<mandel> nessita: I really do not remember doing that....
<nessita> mandel: where did CredentialsManagementTool go? :-)
<mandel> I mean, I trust you that I did the change, I dont remember why or when…
<mandel> nessita: was it last week?
<nessita> no idea, browsing LP now
<nessita> mandel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/984#ubuntuone/platform/linux/credentials.py
<mandel> nessita: let me take a look at the code
<nessita> mandel: "Date: 2011-05-12 22:24:08 This branch fixed the issue where windows does not have credential management code. This branch does the following:
<nessita> * Refactor the CredentialsManagementTool so that it can be used by other platforms.
<nessita> * Implemented the CredentialsManagement code for Windows."
<mandel> nessita: hm, it looks like I did the change aand did not double check that no one was accessing the creds modul directly
<nessita> mandel: CredentialsManagementTool is a documented API, you should nor change it nor remove it
<nessita> mandel: all the extremely long docstrings are there for a reason! :-)
<nessita> well, were there :'*
<nessita> :'(
<mandel> nessita: the are in ubuntuone/credentials.py
<mandel> nessita: it was move out of platform, that is the reason why the docs are not there, they are in a diff location
<mandel> where is the import error happening?
<nessita> mandel: in ubuntuone-launch, and it can be happening on many places, that is public API and is not meant to be changed or moved
<nessita> if you needed the same functionality, you should have move the logic but leave the name and functionality as is
<mandel> nessita: ok, I can change it back to its location, I did not know that was a public api
<mandel> nessita: the idea was to share the logic, not copy it
<nessita> mandel: is ok, you can move the logic without destroying the API
<dobey> it's python. anything installed in /usr/share/pyshared is public api whether you want it to be or not
<nessita> and the import paths
<dobey> unless you're blocking it being used with the __all__=[] hack, but then you can't use it from other modules in the same code, so also fail
<mandel> yes, sorry I though it was just an internal class not share over diff things
<mandel> lame from my part...
<nessita> mandel: on doubt, eveything is public
<mandel> ok
<dobey> mandel: one of the many reasons i hate python :)
<nessita> also, mandel, why would you set ubunutone/credentials.py as #!/usr/bin/env python ?
<mandel> nessita: is from the vim template I use
<nessita> mandel: that should not be there on 95% of the cases
<mandel>  does it hurt?
<mandel> need to go, sorry
<nessita> mandel: yes, you're declaring a python module to be executable when is a lie
<mandel> will talk later
<nessita> dobey: is there any way of reverting a merged branch in u1client?
<mterry> alecu, ping about CreateItem bug
<alecu> hi mterry
<dobey> nessita: many ways...
<dobey> hi mterry
<nessita> dobey: can you please teach me the easiest and cleanest (ideally)?
<dobey> mterry: this is keyring bug?
<mterry> alecu, I'm trying ubuntu-sso-client trunk in oneiric and I still hit the error about CreateItem's dbus signature
<mterry> dobey, yeah
<alecu> mterry, right: we have not worked on that issue yet.
<dobey> mterry: are you using ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies ?
<alecu> mterry, oneiric defaults to gnome keyring 3?
<dobey> alecu: well i think CreateItem signature was fixed, but there are still some other issues
<mterry> alecu, oh, I thought that was bug 745540, which is marked fix committed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 19) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<dobey> alecu: yes, 3.x stuff is in O
<mterry> alecu, yes, 3.x
<alecu> ok.
<mterry> dobey, no, compiled a deb myself, though I should use the nightly ppa
<dobey> mterry: please use nightlies :)
<mterry> dobey, sure, but do you happen to know if they work?  You say there are other issues?
<mterry> I'm still getting the same CreateItem error for example
<dobey> mterry: well i know there is a separate issue with names of properties, but the CreateItem error should be fixed; are you sure you used trunk?
<dobey> mterry: or did you just build from lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-sso-client?
<dobey> nessita: sorry. what revision would you like to revert?
<mterry> dobey, I used trunk.  I've now switched to the PPA, same error
<dobey> mterry: hrmm, ok; weird
<nessita> dobey: this merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management/+merge/59743
<nessita> dobey: so mandel can re-
<nessita> oops
<nessita> fix it and re propose it
<dobey> nessita: bzr diff -r 984..983 will generate a reverse patch
<nessita> ok, on it now
<dobey> nessita: then you can appply that, and fix the conflicts, and go from there to get to where you want
<nessita> dobey: right, I'll try
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> sure
<dobey> nessita: so diff -r $REVNOYOUWANTTOREVERT..$PREVIOUSREVNO, is how you generate a reverse diff of the changes; if you want to add it to your notes that way so it's easier to remember :)
<nessita> dobey: I will, thanks
<dobey> grr, why is firefox in 11.04 having drawing issues
<dobey> and keyboard issues apparently :-/
<dobey> mterry: ok, am upgrading my laptop right now to be sure, and will test it there
<mterry> alecu, dobey: it's because the first CreateItem returns "Invalid properties argument" and then the sso code falls back to old signature
<dobey> mterry: ah, so it's becuase the properties are wrong too
<dobey> sigh, why did they have to break such things
<dobey> oh wow
<dobey> and i thought control panel looked bad with the correct theme
<alecu> yes, they changed the names of some properties, so our code will have to try both property names if we want to be compatible with both gnome-keyring versions.
<dobey> hmm, and couch is broken
<dobey> hopefully cp nightlies succeed this time
<dobey> sigh
<mterry> dobey, alecu: looking at gnome-keyring code (gkd-secret-property.c), I think the new property names are Label and Type
<mterry> instead of token-name and key-type
<mterry> oh whoops
<mterry> I misread what I was seeing over the dbus wire.  We already use Label and Attributes
<dobey> no they changed some stuff from Foo to org.blahblah.blah.Foo
<nessita> dobey, alecu: can I have some reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/revert-provide_credentials_management/+merge/62181 ?
<fagan> nice write up mterry :)
<mterry> fagan, thanks  :)
<alecu> nessita, I'm reviewing
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<dobey> nessita: +1
<nessita> cheers
<alecu> nessita, there seems to be something different: "1019 lines (+702/-230) 8 files modified" vs "1062 lines (+230/-745) 8 files modified"
<nessita> alecu: some change in trunk in the mean time? maybe mandel landed some changed on one of the removed files
<nessita> alecu: I applied the patch, got rejects on the files that were supposed to be removed
<dobey> hrmm, 43 line difference
<nessita> hum, in theory I'm removing more lines that those that were added? weird
<dobey> ah
<dobey> yes you are
<dobey> it looks like windows/credentials.py got larger in a later change
<nessita> right, for example: in the original branch, we have:
<nessita> 181+        self.assertIs(callback,
<nessita> 182+                    self.management.register_to_authorization_denied(callback))
<nessita> and in my removes, that same line is:
<nessita> 178-        self.management.register_to_authorization_denied(callback)
<nessita> and that happens for several tests
<dobey> right
<dobey> and the window impl had some larger changes as well
<dobey> like the __init__ for CredentialsManagement is different there, and has some other methods added and such
<mterry> dobey, is there a workaround I can do to get some credentials on an oneiric machine?  I'd like to do some further testing of U1 stuff in oneiric
<dobey> probably as the IPC on windows actually got implemented, stuff changed
<nessita> right... anyways, I think that mandel can re add the latest version of the file once we agree on how he will be moving sutff out of linux
<dobey> mterry: not sure
<dobey> gimme a minute, i gotta make a phone call
<nessita> alecu: the difference in the lines is casued by later changed to the windows files
<nessita> which by reverting are being removed
<alecu> nessita, ok, then I can assume it to be safe, right?
<nessita> alecu: I think so, yes. We have all the version control history so mandel will not loose the latest changes, and he can re-propose a cleaner/working branch for us to review
<dobey> ok
<nessita> alecu: I did nothing extra other than applying the reverted patch and fixing the rejects
<dobey> it is safe
<alecu> nessita, ok.
<nessita> heh, qt tests are saying:
<nessita> Application asked to unregister timer 0x53000003 which is not registered in this thread. Fix application.
<alecu> nessita, finally: I don't get why are we reverting instead of fixing this.
<nessita> no dbus involved at all on that timer warning
<nessita> alecu: did you see the attached bug report?
<nessita> alecu: ubuntuone-launch is failing for every single user running nightlies
<nessita> due to an ImportError. And I'm not fixing the import error itself since the changes that mandel landed break an API that is not meant to be broken
<nessita> alecu: so mandel and I need to discuss how he can add the changes he needs without breaking the existing API
<nessita> alecu: maybe there is another solution that th rush is not letting me see?
<alecu> nessita, I can't see any quick solution, no.
<dobey> nessita, thisfred, alecu: couple quick reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-dc-lint/+merge/62189 please? :)
<thisfred> on it
<nessita> dobey: sure
<nessita> dobey: looks trivial! +1
<thisfred> +1d as well
<dobey> aye, and it seems to be the final nail for fixing the cp nightlies :)
<nessita> dobey: great work!
<nessita> dobey: that in in O, right?
<dobey> well, except for maverick, anyway
<dobey> O and N
<nessita> dobey: maverick issue is some introspection stuff, right?
<dobey> some weird error in soup, yes
<alecu> nessita, hmmm... regarding your revert branch: this is nightlies, and nightlies by definition some times get broken.
<alecu> nessita, I still feel that reverting is taking a step back, because mandel's branch will have to go back thru reviewing and all.
<nessita> alecu: right, and we fix them ASAP. Consider we advise most of our users using nightlies
<alecu> nessita, so, I wonder if it would make more sense to wait till tomorrow and have him take a look at this and fix it.
<alecu> nessita, (I'm guessing he has not seen this yet)
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: and yes, I'm hoping to be able to review that whole (new) branch since he has added some stuff I disagree with
<nessita> and code duplication, and shebangs to non-executable python modules, etc
<alecu> ok again.
<nessita> alecu: I see your point, but I'm scared by the fact that nightlies are broken for every nightlies users, which among those we have several regular and paying users
<nessita> I've already emailed ralsina and mandel about this, but they don't seem to be around (or they would have replied I think)
<alecu> nessita, ok. My error comes from my idea that "nightlies" in every other open source project means "will break often", and not "you should use this because stable is too old."
<alecu> nessita, so, I'm approving.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I hope we can do something about nightlies and delivering improvements to older clients. And thanks.
<dobey> alecu: eh, if it's the wrong thing to do we can always revert the reversion :)
<nessita> and that also
<nessita> alecu: the thing that motivates me to revert is that the code is not lost
<dobey> ok now sso client
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> there is no good way to do this, i think :(
<dobey> ugh and the dbus api isn't introspecting :(
<dobey> so d-feet is totally useless
<nessita> alecu: ok, so I have ready the branch that we talked about this morning (grouping ui implementations into a gui module and moving all the constants there for easy access). Is big, but it works, and is ready for review. Will you let me know when you have a slot to look at it?
<alecu> nessita, I'm having lunch (!) so post the url, and I'll review when I finish.
<nessita> alecu: long merge description is in place, please read before panicking :-P https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/bind-some-more/+merge/62191
<dobey> man i hate git
<dobey> cgit certainly doesn't help
<thisfred> Ohai, I heard you like distributed versioning control, so I made every action you want to do into two separate commands!
 * nessita brbs
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand the lines 213 and 214 in the proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/bind-some-more/+merge/62191
<dobey> what i really like is distributed distribution
<nessita> alecu: ah, that is a "bug fix", in the sense that when setting a status_changed callback, it is expected that the getter return what you've set and not another function
<dobey> i wonder if using the long property names will 'just work' with the old keyring
<dobey> not sure how to test
<nessita> alecu: without that fix, if you set function f to be the status_changed callback, when you query it you get another function (process_and_callback). process_and_callback only makes sense from the backend to below (ie syncdaemon)
<alecu> nessita, ack
<nessita> alecu: I noticed that when writing the test, not sure how I didn't notice it before :-/
<alecu> nessita, probably it was not used before.
<dobey> what a mess
<alecu> nessita, why is this line repeated from 2301+? "from ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools import SyncDaemonTool"
<nessita> alecu: is inside the calls, so when we import that module ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools does not get imported at module import time
<nessita> alecu: otherwise the default twisted is installed before we install our own
<alecu> nessita, oh, ok.
<nessita> feo, sí :-(
<nessita> alecu: any ideas how to make that less pucking?
<alecu> nessita, a factory function that's used from every test?
<alecu> nessita, that function then imports sdtool, and returns an instance
<nessita> alecu: the issue is not the tests, but the live code. But yes, a factory makes sense
<dobey> fix whatever is importing/installing the reactor, so that it doesn't do it when you import that module
<nessita> alecu: fixing that now
<alecu> oh, right, it's the actual code.
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> but yes, a factory makes sense
<alecu> nessita, besides that, it looks great.
<dobey> yay, finally; brb
<alecu> nessita, +!
<alecu> nessita, +1
<nessita> yey! fixing that last bits before convincing thisfred he will love that branch (?)
<thisfred> I'm easy to convince. try: convince() except NotConvinced: feed(beer)
<nessita> lol
<thisfred> nessita: do I need to review that branch?
<alecu> nessita, oh... the tests are failing
<nessita> alecu: they are? I run them several times, but maybe
<alecu> nessita, there's a missing __init__.py in u1/cp/gui
<nessita> alecu: ah! my bad, I have it, and you don't :-P
<nessita> alecu: you also don't have the ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests/test_controlpanel.py!!!
<alecu> nessita, now I have an empty one, don't need yours!
<nessita> which is where all the magic happens
<alecu> yes... I need that too!
<alecu> nessita, please let me know when I can pull
<nessita> yes
 * alecu will EOD after reviewing, because he's feeling like crap. Like a gin drinking, gitanes smoking, blues singing, piece of alecu
 * thisfred will buy that cd
<alecu> hahaha
<nessita> alecu: pushing.
<nessita> .
<nessita> .
<nessita> .Pushed up to revision 160.
<nessita> thisfred: feel like doing an epic review?
<thisfred> nessita: always!
<nessita> thisfred: sos groso! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/bind-some-more/+merge/62191 (please read merge description!)
<thisfred> on it!
<dobey> wow. glad that dude got here when he did. it just got *dark* outside, and thunder's rolling
<alecu> dobey, what dude?
<dobey> alecu: getting an estimate to do some work on part of my yard
<alecu> dobey, building another workshop for your cars?
<alecu> nessita, ************* Module ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.gui
<alecu> E1101: 71:main: Module 'twisted.internet.reactor' has no 'stop' member
<dobey> alecu: not yet. just trying to have a yard that's not all 3ft tall weesd
<nessita> alecu: bu, I'm not getting that. How come?
<alecu> nessita, don't know. Just did ./run-tests
<nessita> alecu: fixing it...
<nessita> alecu: maybe I need to merge trunk in? let's see
<alecu> nessita, also, there are a lot of DEBUG messages flying by when running -qt
<alecu> DEBUG:ubuntuone.controlpanel.webclient:getting url: GET, http://localhost:39780/unauthorized
<alecu> DEBUG:ubuntuone.controlpanel.webclient:got http response 401 for uri 'http://localhost:39780/unauthorized'
<dobey> woah
<alecu> yes, it's only happening for -qt
<nessita> alecu: that is... weird
<dobey> that lightning was *CLOSE*
<nessita> alecu: is your system up to date?
<alecu> nessita, let me check
<nessita> I think mine is, though I could use a reboot
<nessita> and some tea, actually
<dobey> and here's the rain
<nessita> dobey: say Hi to her
<nessita> tell her we're missing her in Córdoba, a lot
<thisfred> alecu: nessita fwiw run-tests and run-tests -qt pass here, BUT I still get a million debug prints
<nessita> thisfred: is your system up to date?
<thisfred> nessita: it was this morning
<nessita> and also, what the heck is "http://localhost:39780/unauthorized"?
<nessita> sounds desktopcouch-ish
<mandel> nessita: ping
<thisfred> nessita: I don't think we have an /unauthorized url though...
<nessita> alecu: do you have
<nessita>       39 [couch_httpd_oauth]
<nessita>      40 use_user_db = false
<nessita> in /etc/couchdb./default.ini?
<nessita> mandel: you are back! :-) I thought you were gone for the day...
<nessita> thisfred: what messages do you have?
<thisfred> he should be...
<mandel> nessita: never, I just wanted to apolgize for the crazy approvals we had during the windows sprint
<mandel> nessita: as I said in the mail, like spaniards say 'visteme despacio que tengo prisa'
<nessita> mandel: honestly I'm a bit scared :P-)
<nessita> mandel: but good news! we can fix it
<alecu> mandel, that was napoleon!
<thisfred> nessita: dist-upgraded. but I don't see a change. pastebinning
<alecu> nessita, I have that set to true.
<mandel> nessita: yes, we can, there was way to much done and not corretly reviews
<mandel> alecu: oh, so it was the guy who conquered us… bastards ;)
<nessita> alecu: well, you need that in false to have a working couch when using ubuntuone-hackers (private) PPA. Not sue of it's related though
<thisfred> nessita:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/612439/
<nessita> mandel: you can rest today, we already reverted the changes, in the hope that tomorrow we can talk about it and come to a clean solution
<nessita> mandel: is very late for you!
<mandel> nessita: it might b late ;)
<nessita> thisfred: is that from running ./run-tests?
<mandel> nessita: nevertheless I feel resposable, I did not know that the code was a public API, and honestly I really did not consuder the #! comment to be an issue
<thisfred> nessita: yep
<mandel> nessita: first news  I had about it
<thisfred> nessita: this has been happening for a long time though
<thisfred> nessita: not related to your branch, but I don't know how to stop iy
<nessita> mandel: is not a big issue, but that makes me worry about the quality of the reviews
<nessita> thisfred: weird! very
<thisfred> sí
<nessita> mandel: shall we talk tomorrow about how to add what we need for windows re: credentials? I'm sure we'll come up with a clean solution re-using your former branch
<thisfred> basically the logging goes to stdout always for me
<nessita> thisfred: yeah, it happens somethimes for syncdaemon as well
<nessita> never find out why
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel: rest some, I'll start working before 9am ART
<mandel> nessita: ok, will do thx, and sorry
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<karni> CardinalFang: you had ping timeout on canonicals irc.
<nessita> mandel: you said you replied to my email or I misunderstood?
<mandel> nessita: I did reply
<nessita> mandel: to all?
<mandel> nessita: as in all emails or to everyone?
<nessita> mandel: all the recipients in the email. I mean, I did not get any email, but that may be fine
<nessita> mandel: nevermind, I was looking the wrong folder :-/
<nessita> mandel: I did got the reply
<thisfred> nessita: you probably explained this to alejandro, but why the import *? Can't you just do import gui, and then namespace the constants?
<mandel> nessita: hehehe
<thisfred> so gui.CONSTANT etch
<thisfred> etc.
<thisfred> star imports considered harmful
<nessita> thisfred: I could, but from my POV (I'm open to suggestions) the fact of using gui.CONSTANT makes the code less readable. Imagine the tests, they will read gui.gui.CONSTANT. So, I know namespaces are one honking idea, but for this particular use case I find import * more clean and simple (again, is my POV)
<nessita> thisfred: how I see it, adding gui. does not add any value to the constant name
<thisfred> nessita: well, my viewpoint is no better than yours, so I will approve, but I would go to almost any length to avoid * imports
<nessita> thisfred: I agree with you 99%
<thisfred> nessita: no but you pollute the namespace, which can confuse tools and developers
<thisfred> especially if the developers *are* tools :D
<nessita> thisfred: is not more polluted than before, the constants existed before in the module, they were moved for easy reuse from QT
<thisfred> nessita: I would personally import them one by one, before doing the * import, even ;)
<thisfred> but again, matter of taste
<nessita> thisfred: that is cleaner, granted. But they are so many... if you insist I'll do it
<thisfred> I don't
<thisfred> +1d
<nessita> thanks!!!
<thisfred> practicality beats purity
<thisfred> and purity beats scissors
<nessita> lol
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> this will not do
<dobey> i guess i have to buy a bigger UPS :(
<dobey> oh
<dobey> where did this go?
<dobey> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/debian/tmp/usr/share/applications/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop': No such file or directory
<dobey> someone broke the setup.py
<nessita> dobey: I need to propose a branch for packaging-dailies, for u1cp
<nessita> not sure that is related though
<dobey> nessita: for what?
<nessita> a merge proposal worths thousand words
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> not always
<dobey> ah i see what's wrong
<dobey> alecu broke it :)
<nessita> dobey: what is it?
<dobey> the new build command to generate the qt junk isn't chaining up to the parent build command's run()
<dobey> nessita: doh, and you broke po/POTFILES.in :(
<nessita> dobey: yes, fixing that now
<nessita> dobey: I change it without actually doing the bzr move
<nessita> changed*
<dobey> right
<dobey> nessita: can you also stick http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612448/ in your branch?
<nessita> bien sur!
<dobey> nessita: i take it the packaging change is to update the -gtk.install for the ui files being moved to a subdir?
<nessita> dobey: yes sir
<nessita> I will update it, that is
<dobey> oh and installing the .qt files
<dobey> doh; i had updated it earlier when i was trying to fix the nightlies, and then i saw they weren't being installed yet
<dobey> which is probably good since qtreactor isn't packaged
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/move-data-gtk/+merge/62209
<nessita> anyone else can review ^?
<dobey> ewww
<nessita> ?
<thisfred> I can
<dobey> nessita: how exactly did you modify the .ui files for the difference in image patH?
<nessita> dobey: by hand
<dobey> because ../ is nasty and evil
<nessita> dobey: what would you suggest?
<nessita> dobey: simlinking those png into gtk?
<nessita> that can be an option
<dobey> no
<dobey> not sure what you mean by that, but no
<nessita> dobey: I mean having the real png under data, and symlinks inside data/gtk to avoid the ../ in the XMLs
<dobey> there should be some way to set the image directory on the builder i would think; or we could add a custom theme path and load the icons by name instead
<nessita> dobey: all that effort for and UI that will die soon?
 * nessita googles
<dobey> why should it die?
<nessita> dobey: I don't want to have that discussion right now, but basics are we will not maintain 2 UIs
<cwayne> ello
<nessita> dobey: can I promise you a later branch loading all the imaged programatically?
<dobey> no, i have given up on promised branches
<dobey> hi cwayne
<nessita> dobey: I never lied, except for me not testing your nautilus branch yet
<nessita> dobey: I'm leaving soon, what would you like me to do re that branch?
<dobey> well, i also don't want to have such discussion right now; and it's time for me to get away from the computer and go do other things
<dobey> well i guess i'll just abstain for now. and i think there is a rush to get it in right now
<nessita> dobey: I do too
<nessita> dobey: but I kinda need your +1
<dobey> err, i don't think there is a rush to get it in right now
<dobey> see i am tired
<nessita> dobey: ok, let's continue tomorrow then
<dobey> ok
<dobey> have a good evening
<nessita> you too
<nessita> bye all!
 * nessita eods
<cwayne> hiya dobey
<cwayne> you wouldn't happen to be an expert on the REST api would ya :)
<cwayne> anyone here that can help me with the api?
<fagan> cwayne: could you come back tomorrow
<cwayne> fagan: sure
<fagan> around 9-5UTC since thats when most of the devs are around (im an intern so wouldnt be much help)
#ubuntuone 2011-05-25
<cwayne> fagan: thanks :)
<adorilson> hi, people
<adorilson> my machine is outdated, but --current-transfers option u1sdtool, show 0
<adorilson> why?
<adorilson> and --waiting option raises a exception
<adorilson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612518/
<adorilson> fagan ?
<fagan> adorilson: im about to head off to bed could you come back in the morning
<adorilson> fagan: ok
<fagan> morning all
<mandel> oh, I forgot morning all
 * mandel wonders if there is any point to be here for 2 hours if no one knows…
<fagan> mandel: im here :)
<fagan> and morning
<mandel> hello :)
 * fagan wonders if ralsina is around 
<fagan> (I think I need a better task than trying to find a bug to do)
<mandel> fagan: ralsina is not here 2day
<fagan> mandel: damn hmmmmmm
<fagan> let me think what would be a good way to spend my time
<duanedesign> mornings
<fagan> duanedesign: morning
 * fagan takes a break while he tries to think up something
<fagan> mandel: could you link me to that setup wiki page that you made
<fagan> the one for the depends
<fagan> ill link the image there
<fagan> wow its 2.9gb this is going to take a week to upload to u1
<mattiab> mandel: where can I find the overlay icons for Windows?
<mandel> mattiab: design has not yet done them… and at the moment in linux we use the stock icons from the system, I'd say we can use a random icon 'til then
<mandel> mattiab: as long as we have an icon… it is the desing the ones that have to provide them
<jo-erlend> I need someone to confirm a bug for me. 1) copy a file to your Ubuntu One folder that's automatically synced. 2) look at your files on the web in a browser. 3) publish the file from that page. 4) confirm that Nautilus doesn't see the file as published so you have to first publish it again and then you can unpublish it.
<fagan> jo-erlend: it gives out the same publish url
<jo-erlend> fagan?
<fagan> jo-erlend: there isnt really an isue there other than the client not knowing its published it actually figures out its published and hives the same url
<fagan> *gives
<jo-erlend> fagan, if I have published a file on the web, then I cannot see that it is published in Nautilus. However, if I want to unpublish that file from Nautilus, I have to publish it first. Then, if I do the exact same thing again, then I can unpublish it. Certainly, that must be a bug?
<fagan> jo-erlend: yeah but it isnt really critical thats what I was saying and yeah confirmed
<jo-erlend> what package should I use when reporting it?
<fagan> jo-erlend: ubuntuone-client and someone can reassign if needs be
<jo-erlend> great. Thanks.
<fagan> np
<fagan> soooo quiet
<jo-erlend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/788073
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788073 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One-menu in Nautilus is not properly synched. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> ... if someone has something to add?
<fagan> nessita: ^
<nessita> hi fagan
<fagan> hey nessita
<nessita> jo-erlend: hey there. Yes, there are a couple of issues regarding how our plugin keeps the info in synch with the backend
<nessita> jo-erlend: for now I would advice using the web UI
<jo-erlend> yes, but I'm not trying to avoid the issues. I'm trying to identify them so that eventually, I'll be able to recommend Ubuntu to users who just need stuff to work :)
<jo-erlend> btw; is the Ubuntu One item in the messaging indicator supposed to do anything other than launch the GUI? It seems to do exactly the same as the icon on the launcher?
 * fagan break
<rye> jo-erlend, it is also showing new shares when they are accepted
<jo-erlend> rye, what exactly does that mean? Do they become available as menu items in the messaging menu?
<rye> jo-erlend, yes, they are opening the ubuntuone-control-panel in Folders tab where one can choose whether the folder needs to be downloaded to this particular machine
<rye> jo-erlend, other than that - nothing else
<nessita> rye, jo-erlend: it also notifies when there is a new folder available (kinda a share from you to you)
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. Then that must mean "sync locally" can be different on each of my computers?
<rye> jo-erlend, yup, in natty the default is not to sync your UDFs unless you say so
<jo-erlend> UDF?
<mandel> jo-erlend: User Define Folders
<mandel> jo-erlend: are those folders that are not the 'Ubuntu One' folder that are sync to the could from your home directory, like ~/Music for example
<jo-erlend> right. I thought a folder would be either synced or not. That's good news.
<nessita> jo-erlend: you can choose in a per-device manner which folders and which shares your want to be synch
<nessita> jo-erlend: you can even have 'web-only' shares/folders
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<jo-erlend> that's very promising. Is there a way to sync these folders locally? That is, if my desktop and my Ubuntu One account are synced, can I sync my laptop with the desktop without going through Ubuntu One?
<mandel> nessita: I'm going to have to go for lunch in a bit, but do you want to take a look at the CredentialsManagementTool issue that I added in the branch during the sprint?
<jo-erlend> my LAN is somewhat faster than my broadband connection :)
<mandel> nessita: at least to understand what is your plan?
<nessita> jo-erlend: not at the moment, but we have that feature planned
<nessita> mandel: sure, let's talk. I have no current plan :-). Wanna mumble
<nessita> ?
<mandel> nessita: sure, starting it up
 * nessita too
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> mandel, dobey, fagan
<mandel> nessita: stand uo?
<mandel> up?
<dobey> me i suppose
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> mandel: say me! :-)
<nessita> fagan: only you missing
<mandel> me
<nessita> DONE: more of the same (QT windows control panel port, reviews, emails)
<nessita> TODO: guess what!!! yes, just like yesterday.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/781119
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/781538
<thisfred> * TODO https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/781875
<thisfred> DONE:reviews
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781119 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Crashes if not logged into Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781538 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "OAuth support doesn't handle query parameters (affects: 1) (heat: 300)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781875 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ERROR - ReplicationSettingsChangeError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> λ DONE: Nigh finished nightlies fixes, logilab-common patch on O
<dobey> λ TODO: Reviews
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: Worked on ubuntuone-dev-tools to add reactors as plugins. Discovered that we have the same problem as the one that alecu found importing the qt reactor from a func. The trick is to use __import__ instead. QTF?
<mandel> TODO: Finish the dev work. Re-add the CredentialsManagement code after talking with nessita.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> s/QTF/WTF
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<nessita> any comments?
<mandel> sometimes python does weird things
<thisfred> could use quick reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/lp-781119/+merge/62176
<dobey> s/sometimes//
<nessita> thisfred: I'll take it!
<thisfred> thx!
<nessita> thisfred: can I test it IRL?
<thisfred> nessita: you can, if you're willing to throw your SSO credentials away
<nessita> of course!
<nessita> I throw them away regularly (?)
<thisfred> So if those are gone from the keyring
<thisfred> then try:
<thisfred> u1oauthrequest https://example.com
<thisfred> and it should tell you it can't find the credentials, rather than give a nasty traceback
<nessita> it worked
<nessita> approved
<thisfred> yay!
<fagan> sorry took a quick sleep to get a bit more lively
<fagan> me
 * fagan writes notes
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Made a vm image to use for testing
<fagan> * Read down through some of a book I have about networking
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Find something to do or get a bug
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> sorry bout that nessita
<nessita> fagan: do you feel better now?
<fagan> nessita: yeah im good
<nessita> fagan: :-)
<fagan> I was good just needed a brain refresh
<fagan> reboot if you will
<fagan> Oh and one more to DONE * college admin crap that I needed to sort
<fagan> nessita: is there anything in the cp that I can look at for the day
<fagan> Im still open to ideas on what I could make myself useful on for the day
<nessita> fagan: not that I can think of from the top of my head. We do have some issue with our nautilus plugin, are you familiar with it?
<fagan> nessita: not really but I can investigate
<fagan> nessita: since I do know gtk and twisted now
<nessita> fagan: if you feel like it, it would be great. Latest bug report, for example, is: bug #788073
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788073 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One in Nautilus is not properly synched regarding published files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788073
<nessita> fagan: no twisted needed for this plugin, just C and some syncdaemon and dbus knowledge
<fagan> nessita: yeah cool ill have a poke
<fagan> nessita: well me and the dbus arent friends yet other than in theory but ill figure it out
<dobey> ah, published files listing
<dobey> didn't even need to open the bug and i already knew what the problem was
<dobey> and it has nothing to do with C and dbus
<fagan> ahh ok
<fagan> Well ill poke the plugin anyway and look at the code instead then
<jo-erlend> I have enabled sync of Firefox bookmarks in Ubuntu One on both my laptops but nothing seems to be synced. They're both running 11.04. Do I need to do anything else?
<jo-erlend> or perhaps only newly added bookmarks will be synced?
<dobey> __lucio__: how do you feel about adding the file publishing stuff to storage-protocol?
<nessita> dobey: I know public files are not part of the protocol, but the plugin should show consistent info, right? The public file list can be queried and the emblems can be updated accordingly
<dobey> nessita: we would have to poll, which would be devestatingly horrible
<dobey> nessita: and even if we polled, there's no guarantee that the client would be in sync when the user right-clicks on a file in nautilus
<dobey> nessita: so the client *should* show consistent info, yes; but it is impossible with the current implementation. the right fix is to add the stuff to protocol and do it through there.
<jo-erlend> is sync of Firefox bookmarks supposed to be working in 11.04?
<dobey> jo-erlend: should work i think. but i don't know enough myself to be able to give you good answers
<thisfred> jo-erlend: it is supposed to be
<jo-erlend> I can't see any sign of it being functional at all. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<dobey> jo-erlend: are you syncing contacts?
<thisfred> jo-erlend: can you look in ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<thisfred> and see if that has any errors when replicating the bookmarks db
<jo-erlend> dobey, what I've done is to check the box in the Ubuntu One GUI on both laptops. Something was installed and I haven't done anything else. Am I supposed to?
<nessita> dobey: I fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/move-data-gtk/+merge/62209
<dobey> jo-erlend: well for contacts, the contacts have to be added on the web site, or in evolution in the additional address book there
<jo-erlend> dobey, oh. I am syncing contacts, yes, but I was tolking about Firefox bookmarks. Contact sync seems to be working as expected.
<cwayne> anyone have any idea how to oauth-sign a request in js?
<nessita> cwayne: js == javascript?
<dobey> jo-erlend: ok; i was asking to see if it worked as well, to either place or take away, blame on desktopcouch :)
<dobey> nessita: yes
<fagan> nessita: yep :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, you're approving? :-)
 * fagan hates shortenings too 
<cwayne> nessita: yerp
<nessita> cwayne: I have no idea then :-)
<jo-erlend> dobey, it's actually been a little while since I added or removed a contact. Let me see.
<dobey> nessita: yes js == javascript
<nessita> dobey: oooohhhh for a minute there I was happy ;-)
<fagan> one of the web guys would know id say
<thisfred> cwayne: you could look at what couchdb does for it's test suite, which is all js, and does test the oauth bits, I think
<dobey> cwayne: http://oauth.googlecode.com/svn/code/javascript/
<thisfred> cwayne:  http://oauth.googlecode.com/svn/code/javascript/
<thisfred> ah :)
<cwayne> dobey: u1 doesn't give a callback url, correct?
<dobey> nessita: i also approved your branch
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> cwayne: not sure how to answer that, but callback is a required part of oauth 1.0a which we use on u1
<dobey> thisfred: why did you make CredentialsNotFound.__str__ look like a repr?
<jo-erlend> dobey, actually, no.. Contacts doesn't seem to be synced either.
<dobey> jo-erlend: ok, then look at the replication log that thisfred mentioned
<thisfred> dobey: I copied that from another exception class basically
<thisfred> cargo cult programming FTL
<thisfred> dobey: it doesn't make sense, I'll take that out
<nessita> thisfred: would you be available for a simple review?
<thisfred> dobey: r16 pushed
<thisfred> nessita: sure
<nessita> dobey: I added a new revision to remove all the previously set <property name="pixbuf">services-bookmarks.png</property> (I was getting GTKWarning)
<nessita> dobey: you may wanna confirm the approve
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/move-data-gtk/+merge/62209
<__lucio__> dobey, from ambivalent to disinterested, depending on who does it.
<jo-erlend> dobey, actually, I find a few python tracebacks in that file when syncing couchdbs. Want me to paste some of them?
<dobey> jo-erlend: pastebin would be good yes
<dobey> nessita: that makes sense; still approve
<thisfred> jo-erlend: yes please, but not here, could you use paste.ubuntu.com? Also verify that they don't contain anything you don't want to be public knowledge
<nessita> thanks
<jo-erlend> thisfred, hehe...
<jo-erlend> dobey, thisfred: can you have a look and tell me if I need to remove something? :) http://ubuntuone.com/p/vWf/
<thisfred> hmm, this I've seen before, recently ServerError: (500, ('json_encode', '{bad_term,<0.10918.2>}'))
<thisfred> This is new, but weird: SSLError: [Errno 8] _ssl.c:499: EOF occurred in violation of protocol
 * jo-erlend thinks it's a little strange that you cannot publish an entire directory. 
<dobey> jo-erlend: are you behind a proxy?
<jo-erlend> dobey, no. I'm on a NATed network, but I don't use any proxies.
<jo-erlend> and I've never had any problems with SSL or TLS before on this computer on this network.
<dobey> well that's all from yesterday as well. there are no entries from today?
<thisfred> jo-erlend: it looks like bookmarks did replicate successfully from that machine to the cloud at least once yesterday
<thisfred> jo-erlend: are you sure they're not on the other machine? They may have ended up in a separate bookmarks folder.
<mandel> oh my… bloody 32 Ceclcious… no way to work like this....
<mandel> bloody spanish weather!
<jo-erlend> thisfred, I've searched and searched, but I haven't found any sign of any bookmarks being synced.
<nessita> dobey: when you have a moment, would you check this packaging-dailies branch please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/gui-package/+merge/62309
<thisfred> jo-erlend: well they are being replicated from this machine, so maybe the problem is on the other machine?
<dobey> nessita: some needs fixings
<nessita> ack
<dobey> jo-erlend: right, so that replication log says "no change" between that machine and the u1 server. check the replication log on the other machine as well.
<CardinalFang> karni_, that  android:layout_alignWithParentIfMissing  is really tough.  If I have it correct, I'm triggering bugs in Android.
<karni_> CardinalFang: hah! so it wasn't "just me" :) cool, thanks you've looked into that. it gave me a headache
<jo-erlend> dobey, the other replication log: http://ubuntuone.com/p/vWq/
<thisfred> jo-erlend: that one seems to have a problem talking to the server
<thisfred> the wrong oauth tokens maybe
<jo-erlend> ok. How do I fix that?
<jo-erlend> it does sync files properly.
<karni_> CardinalFang: in worst case we could try different views for rows which  don't have "last_modified" label, but AFAIK with CursorAdapter ListView that's not trivial.
<nessita> dobey: I'm  not familiar with Conflicts/Replaces. Are you saying that python-ubuntuone-control-panel shoudl conflict with ubuntuone-control-panel? I would think it needs to conflict with the package of the same name (python-ubuntuone-control-panel). Or the one you're referencing is the source package?
<thisfred> jo-erlend: weird. Did you add this machine today?
<thisfred> jo-erlend: in theory it could be that the new token has not been added to couchdb, though I thought that was instantaneous
<jo-erlend> thisfred, no, it's been added since I installed 11.04.
<thisfred> ok
<dobey> nessita: yes, because you moved files from ubuntuone-control-panel to python-ubuntuone-control-panel
<karni_> CardinalFang: I need your brainz for a sec, got a moment?
<jo-erlend> thisfred, then.. If I remove that computer and add it again, it should fix the problem?
<thisfred> jo-erlend, not sure, so let's not do that yet
<karni_> CardinalFang: I was thinking of reusing the ACTION_UPLOAD_PICTURES for retrying failed transfers as well, but it's obviously a bad idea - if user has not enabled the picture auto upload, we won't try to resume his uploads
<thisfred> I'm thinking of a good way to diagnose this
<dobey> nessita: so the package that now has the files, needs to conflicts/replaces the package that used to have the files
<karni> CardinalFang: so I'm thinking if we should only for for a 1) notification ("tap to retry transfers") and 2) option menu -- these two instead of the action_upload_pictures. still, I'd like to auto-retry picture upload if "picture auto-upload" is enabled.
<karni> CardinalFang: so, in the end, I'm thinking of: 1) notification "Tap to retry transfers." 2) option menu (same) 3) retry *picture* uplaods when action_auto_upload is invoked
<CardinalFang> karni, we should only ...?
<karni> CardinalFang: *go for
<karni> CardinalFang: question is, how do we tell the auto-uploaded (failed transfers) from regular uploaded pictures (other than take from camera, or manually uplaoded, when instant upload is off)
<karni> CardinalFang: to sum up - how should we approach auto-retry of failed transfers in case of uploads.
<CardinalFang> karni, maybe a "Sending X, Receiving Y, Waiting Z" notification should point to an activity showing the current state, which has a retry button is there are any that are stalled or could be retried.
<karni> CardinalFang: both manual and automatic
<nessita> dobey: I understand, thanks
 * mandel => eod
<karni> CardinalFang: cool, but that's a little to much for one day :< So, at the moment, you can retry uploads and downloads just by clicking on the list item if it failed.
<dobey> wtf planet gnome
<CardinalFang> karni, if a transfer is stalled and it was initiated automatically, it should retry automatically.  Yes.
<karni> CardinalFang: AH! imporant thing. you should ping __lucio__ about the music app. He mentioned yesterday, that he got 45.000 requests for the same song one day or something like that.
<karni> CardinalFang: the rest should not retry automatically?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Maybe they should.  Exponential backoff on failure..
<CardinalFang> ^ For both automatic and manual.
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, I've asked beuno about exp backoff
<karni> CardinalFang: so you're saying, we should retry all transfers automatically
<thisfred> jo-erlend: you'll be happy to know I have the exact same behavior on my own machine, though I'm completely mystified as to why
<thisfred> jo-erlend: I wonder if the servers are having problems
<karni> CardinalFang: exp backoff is not that trivial having to wake up(?) the device? or just use Intents with no-wake locks (laggy exponential backoff hahhaa)
<CardinalFang> Laggy is fine.
<jo-erlend> thisfred, I'll be happy once you no longer have the same problem and can inform me that I no longer have it either :>
<CardinalFang> Immediate, immediate, 15 minutes, 15 minutes, 1 hour, 2 hours...   Approximate with the inexact alarms.
<CardinalFang> karni, ^
<CardinalFang> Just suggesting.
<karni> CardinalFang: 2x immediate, 15m, 30m, 1h, and every 0.5 day + on every WIFI connected event. all right
<CardinalFang> karni, sounds perfect.
<karni> CardinalFang: all right, on it
<jo-erlend> thisfred, I'm not even able to file a bug about this one. Can you do that?
<thisfred> jo-erlend yeah will do, I'll give you the bug # when it's there so you can subscribe
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<thisfred> can anyone with ubuntuone-couch installed try 'u1couchquery contacts' or whatever database you like really?
<dobey> thisfred: uhm, i guess mterry should approve your branch too? there is a "pending" review from him on it
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, he commented that he liked it, but did not approve
<thisfred> Since he filed the bug I wanted his feedback, but maybe a review was overkill
<thisfred> nessita: what do you do to nuke your U1 sso keys and then get them back again? Mine don't seem to be working after the upgrade to natty, and I have someone reporting the same thing
<thisfred> I want to try if readding them solves the issue, though I still have no idea what's causing itr
<nessita> thisfred: I open the u1cp and I go to the devices tab, and I remove the current device
<dobey> thisfred: remove them from the 'devices' tab in cp?
<dobey> thisfred: if not there, just delete them from your keyring i guess
<thisfred> ah ok, I was looking in seahorse :)
<dobey> well
<nessita> thisfred: is better to remove it in the 3 places (seahorse, u1 database, sso database)
<dobey> i don't think u1cp removes the desktopcouch oauth tokens in the keyring
<nessita> thisfred: u1cp will do the proper thing
<dobey> thisfred: but i guess it local desktopcouch oauth is working ok
<thisfred> dobey: yeah that seems ok
<thisfred> nessita: dobey: hmm, after readding it still gives unauthorized on couch access on the u1 servers... :S
<nessita> thisfred: how did you re-add it?
<nessita> thisfred: do you have the proper setting in /etc/couchdb/default.ini?
<thisfred> nessita: by clicking 'I already have an account'
<thisfred> nessita: yep
<dobey> i think he's talking about couchdb.one.ubuntu.com
<dobey> not local couch
 * fagan errands 
<thisfred> dobey: correct, but not having that setting also prevents replication
<thisfred> baffling
<dobey> thisfred: but not due to auth error to the remote server :)
<thisfred> perhaps it's yet another server bug
<thisfred> dobey: right
<thisfred> but it's not broken for everyone, or even for all devices of a single user
<thisfred> The question I have to ask myself is, where is the %2F
<dobey> it's where the darkness lies
<thisfred> maybe my token has a weird character
<dobey> oh that was a bad joke
<dobey> i got them mixed up
<thisfred> tokens are per device right?
<dobey> uhm, what %2F?
<thisfred> dobey: every single time before when we've had weirdness with replication, it turned out to have something to do with (un)encoded slashes
<thisfred> SO I've learned to look there first
<dobey> oh
<nessita> dobey: gui-package changes pushed and re-scanned
<dobey> nessita: approved/merged
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<oimon> nautilus on lucid is crashing when i try to publish via ubuntu one - anything i can check?
<fagan> holy crap my rent is paid 2 months in advance and I dont know how it happened
 * fagan is going to have a crap load of disposable income next payday 
<joshuahoover> dobey: ping
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me
<dobey> joshuahoover: hi
<joshuahoover> dobey: hi! do you know if we should be able to share a udf from the nautilus context menu in natty, right? i'm seeing that you can't do this (with nightlies at least) and a user has the same question
<dobey> yes and no. i think you can share folders within it, but not the root folder
<dobey> joshuahoover: does it work differently in maverick?
<joshuahoover> dobey: can't remember...seems like you could...now i need to get a maverick vm setup...had one but not sure where it went ;)
<dobey> iirc, syncdaemon won't let you share the root folder; but if that's not the case, we can fix and sru
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, i'm checking...thanks!
<cwayne> anyone have any thoughts on why the REST api is telling me the oauth token it just gave me is invalid?
<nessita> cwayne: how did you get the tokens? and what error are you having?
<cwayne> nessita: did a call to get them from GET https://login.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/authentications with http auth
<cwayne> nessita: got them, then did a request for GET https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/<email address> signed with the token
<cwayne> nessita: which gave me "ok 2/0"
<cwayne> nessita: then when i try to get account info, i get "Invalid access token: ;lakjsdf;lakjw3;LAW "
<nessita> cwayne: that means that 0 of 2 tokens where imported, let me confirm
<nessita> cwayne: ah no, the other way around
<nessita> hum
<cwayne> also i just rechecked i was wrong
<cwayne> 0/2
<cwayne> sorry
<nessita> so, 0 tokens were added from 2 listed from SSO. Your tokens probable have a "non U1" name
<nessita> cwayne: what s your tokens name?
<cwayne> nessita: Ubuntu%20One%20@%20 + the UDID of the system
<nessita> cwayne: they need to be called "Ubuntu One @ <some custom string>"
<nessita> cwayne: hum, the %20 is the problem. Where is that coming from?
<thisfred> lunch!
<nessita> thisfred: on it!
<nessita> (?)
<thisfred> :)
<cwayne> nessita: hrmm, i think i added that yesterday cus i thought it wasn't uri encoding it or something... but when i remove it and put spaces i get 1/3 now
<nessita> ;-)
<cwayne> when i do the second call (sso's done so get tokens) im not passing it the name anywhere.   should i be?
<nessita> cwayne: nopes, you shouldn't. You should be setting the display_name in SSO
<cwayne> nessita: just as a param?  (aka not int he header with all the oauth stuff)
<cwayne> nessita: also, thanks!  that seemed to do the trick... ps i got the %20 from here i guess https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/issue_tokens/cloud/#get_httpsloginubuntucomapi10authentications
 * thisfred is reheating some delicious masaman curry
<cwayne> 'token_name must be set to "Ubuntu%20One%20@%20" + machine_name.'
<nessita> cwayne: hum, I think you misunderstood me. The name of your user is not something tied to Ubuntu One, for to Ubuntu Single Sign On
<cwayne> nessita: ok, yeah i pass it to sso
<cwayne> and now i get ok 1/3 when i tell sso bout the tokens
<nessita> cwayne: the name needs to be set in your profile in login.ubuntu.com, and we (as Ubuntu One) don't handle that
<cwayne> and i can actually get my account info from a seperate call
<cwayne> nessita: right
<nessita> cwayne: can you please report the bug regarding the documentation?
<cwayne> nessita: sure thing.  so its okay im getting 1/3 now?  should it not be 3/3?
<nessita> cwayne: is ok 1/3, because the other 2 does not have a valid Ubuntu One prefix
<cwayne> nessita: awesome, thanks!
<nessita> cwayne: you're welcome!
<cwayne> nessita: i wouldve been stuck on that forever and never even thought to get rid of the %20 :P
<nessita> cwayne: is ok, that's why we're here :-0
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> ah url encoding fun
<dobey> wonder if i should just add this stuff to the protocol, and hook it up on the server
<dobey> hrmm, i need maverick
<MBarvian> __lucio__: ping
<pfibiger> MBarvian: lucio's off today, it's a national holiday in Argentina.
<MBarvian> pfibiger: ah, tanks
<MBarvian> *thanks
<MBarvian> pfibiger: would you happen to know if an ubuntuone client for os x is in the works? I looked around at some bug reports but it was kind of vague
<jderose> JamesTait: so was it you that gave rockstar a Novacut sticker?  :)
<JamesTait> jderose: Guilty as charged. :)
<jderose> hehe
<jderose> JamesTait: well thanks! how's Argentina?
<JamesTait> jderose: Cold! But it's worth it for the meat. ;)
<JamesTait> Oh, and the quality time with my awesome team, of course. :-P
<jderose> JamesTait: hopefully it's not as overcooked as in Budapest :P
<jderose> yeah :)
<jderose> JamesTait: so this is the U1 sprint going on then?
<JamesTait> jderose: One of them, yes - this is just the Web & Mobile team for now.
<JamesTait> jderose: In a couple of weeks we have a full team sprint in London.
<jderose> JamesTait: nice... well, tell everyone hi for us :)
<JamesTait> jderose: Everyone says hi back. :)
<jderose> :)
<cwayne> hmm, what does the android app use as a machine name?  it's not UUID...
<JamesTait> cwayne: The Android files app?
<JamesTait> karni: ^^
<karni> cwayne: machine name? do you want to track users?
<karni> cwayne: we use the device name, which is often the device model
<cwayne> karni: isn't it supposed to have a unique id?  machine_name as it were
<cwayne> hmmm
<karni> cwayne: a friendly (semi random?) name would be better than a UUID
<karni> cwayne: why? you and me can both have "HTC Hero" phone
<karni> cwayne: why would that matter?
<cwayne> karni: yeah, udid sucks.  its like 2lpkjwrlksdfikhj4r5kljhsdkfj
<karni> ;)
<cwayne> karni: i suppose it wouldn't...
<karni> cwayne: it's only for the user, to see that on the 'device list'
<karni> JamesTait: tnx ^ ^
<cwayne> karni: right, its just harder to pull out any other info from webos phones...
<karni> cwayne: right, I don't have anything better for you :<
 * cwayne could just use webOS and hope they don't have more than one :P
<cwayne> karni: also, a user should only have to authenticate once right?  then you can reuse the oauth token?
<karni> cwayne: correct :)
<cwayne> karni: whew, that makes oauth more worth it :)
<karni> cwayne: as long as the user doesn't de-authorize the device by removing the token
<karni> cwayne: :D
<karni> cwayne: and cool, because you can disable access from the device remotely, just by revoking the token access
<cwayne> karni: ooh that is pretty cool...
<dobey> cwayne: can't you use the machine name?
<dobey> or "device name"
<dobey> cwayne: if you go to "device info" settings, there is a "Name" field there which can be changed by users
<cwayne> dobey: this is with the REST api.. on the device the only info available is udid
<dobey> cwayne: it doesn't matter because the machine name is only used in the SSO bit; but you should be able to read that device name somewhere. doesn't "hostname" on the device give you the same string as in that Name field?
<cwayne> dobey: that name field is currently using the device's UDID.  i did that since it's supposed to be unique (at least unique for the user).  that seems to be the only info i can pull from the device about the device
<dobey> huh? i set mine to "Pre"
<dobey> it isn't a uuid
<dobey> and i think it was "Palm Pre" by default
<dobey> cwayne: are you testing in SDK/PDK or on a real device?
<cwayne> dobey: sdk right now
<cwayne> dobey: how can you get that string?
<fagan> holy crap in a day of upload u1 only has 100 mb of the 3.9gb im uploading
<dobey> cwayne: i don't know, i haven't ever developed on webos; but i would presume it is the hostname for the device or something, and there would be API to do it
<cwayne> dobey: you'd think so, but it doesn't appear to be the case :/ im looking around though
<dobey> fagan: uhm, how fast is your connection?
<fagan> dobey: 1mb/s upload
<fagan> dobey: it was max going 400kb/s and stopping every few secs
<beuno> FWIW, I've been trying to download 14 files for days
<beuno> the logs indicate the connection gets terminates constantly
<fagan> beuno: that sounds like whats going on with me
<fagan> beuno: it just stops for some reason a lot
<fagan> (in natty)
<beuno> yeap
<fagan> I wouldnt mind but it actually effected my network speed so much and didnt do a lot
<beuno> it's server issues, I'm sure
<dobey> cwayne: i bet it is a preference
<dobey> fagan: 1 MB/s or 1 Mbit/s?
<fagan> dobey: 1mb/s max upload
<fagan> (I dont know what that is in mbits
<beuno> dobey, it's a few mb that I need to download here
<beuno> so it's not network speed
<beuno> it's server suckyness
<dobey> sure
<fagan> yeah im sure it isnt on my end
<dobey> but 4 GB on a 1 MB/s upload, is not goign to be anywhere near fast
<fagan> dobey: well it would have a lot faster than 70mb in a day
<fagan> like ive been uploading since 10AM
<dobey> cwayne: and looks like getPreferences just returns everything, so you could call that and then look through the result to find the key for the device name i guess; perhaps it is called 'deviceName' though :)
<dobey> fagan: well assuming that it only got 400 KB/s upload, and it stayed at that for the past 12 hours, then you would have only uploaded about twice what you have; *shrug*
<fagan> dobey: well its still more than what was uploaded though
<fagan> I was expecting it to go faster
<dobey> have a good evening all
#ubuntuone 2011-05-26
<nicekiwi> i cant connect to the Ubuntu One service, help?
<mandel> morning all
<mandel> ralsina: ping?
<mandel> Is it holidays somewhere?
<mandel> dammed… this is boring :P
<Chipaca> mandel: want me to juggle for you?
<mandel> Chipaca: aha, so there is someone ;)
<Chipaca> mandel: about to go for coffee. want some?
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> Chipaca: if I can download it ;)
<Chipaca> mandel: i can probably get you some coffee if you're not on a small island somewhere :)
<mandel> Chipaca: hahaha
<mandel> Chipaca: I'm not in a small island, went o see my parents in Madrid, I needed to get out of Barcelona for some days
<Chipaca> mandel: "small island" also includes great britain, btw
<Chipaca> mandel: i know :)
<mandel> Chipaca: oh, that is a small, don't tell the britons, they think they are big
<Chipaca> mandel: you say "madrid", is it really "madrid", or is it "madrid" like uds-m was in "brussels"?
<mandel> Chipaca: Madrid as in the place where people call it Madriz
<mandel> I must say that is a very complicated question...
<Chipaca> mandel: madrid empieza con "M" y termina con "T"
<Chipaca> mandel: think about it
<mandel> Chipaca: y ciudad?
 * Chipaca goes for coffee
<mandel> Chipaca: I'm lost...
<Chipaca> mandel: ciudad con "C"
 * Chipaca picks mandel off the floor
<mandel> Chipaca: ok, you have been in England for far too long
<mandel> Chipaca: by the way did they like the netbook?
<Chipaca> mandel: yes, very much
 * mandel is glad
<Chipaca> mandel: it's been complaining about disk problems since day one, but doesn't seem to be broken yet
<Chipaca> mandel: meanwhile i'm looking up what to replace the disc with, for when it dies :)
<Chipaca> mandel: they're loving it; it works flawlessly (even if it's not fast, but it's so obviously puny they don't seem to expect it to voom much)
<Chipaca> mandel: so, all-round win. thank you again.
<mandel> Chipaca: no worries, I also have found another small nicer one that I can take there if you want to… only problem AZERTY :(
<Chipaca> mandel: i'm a hardware junkie, and i had to give it all away before coming over, so I can't say "no". But, I don't really need it :)
<mandel> Chipaca: same here… but I think you will take more advantage of it, at least if the other onew dies you have a decent one to use
<mandel> lets say I'm going through a life style change ;)
<Chipaca> mandel: as you wish, then. I can't complain either way :)
<mandel> done then :)
<Chipaca> woo, hardware!
<duanedesign> morning ll
<duanedesign> i was promised juggling ;)
<duanedesign> <.<   >,>
<ralsina> good evening!
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
 * ralsina is pretending to be in argentina today
<ralsina> Chipaca: I have the 701 with me here, will get it to you on June
<ralsina> hi duanedesign
 * fagan did the same
<fagan> (pretended to be on ar time today
<fagan> )
<ralsina> fagan: it's 8 AM dude ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I didnt sleep till 7AM my time this morning
<ralsina> Chipaca: you are a hardware junkie? I have a couple of really special fixes for you ;-)
 * ralsina has a HP Jornada 720 that can run linux from a CF card
 * ralsina has a true first-gen corel netwinder
<Chipaca> a netwinder!
<Chipaca> o man
<Chipaca> i wanted one of those so bad
<Chipaca> not now, tough -- i'm going to be building something with a pandaboard soonish
<Chipaca> a pandaboard, a pixel qi display, and a lenovo usb keyboard, a kilogram of batteries, and i should be golden
 * ralsina has a libretto 50ct with Debian in it
<Chipaca> i need to remember i have less space now than i used to
<ralsina> hahaha 1kg of batteries
<ralsina> that should keep it running for a week :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: how much is a Wii in London? My son has discovered them and will kill me if I don't get one
<fagan> ralsina: its 100 pound now
<Chipaca> ralsina: amazon.co.uk, deliver to millbank
<fagan> but dont get one now
<fagan> since the wii is going to be replaced very soon
<ralsina> fagan: MY KID IS 4
<ralsina> oops, sorry for screaming :-)
<ralsina> fagan: I would get him a PS1 if I could get away with it ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: hahah
 * fagan has a PS2 you can use 
<ralsina> nah, he wants to play those motion-control sport games
<ralsina> he beat me at fencing last night
<fagan> ralsina: the PS2 was very advanced it has the eye toy if you ever saw that :)
<ralsina> I would get a PS2 for myself. But at least with the Wii you don't sit like a zombie all day
<ralsina> specially if you are4 and actually believe you have a sword :-)
<ralsina> ok, onto reviewing nessita's code...
<fagan> yeah actually the price is after dropping so your in luck anyway
<rye> 100 pound, wii?
<fagan> rye: im guessing because its 120 euro in ireland atm
<rye> what forgotten country am i living in? $240 or more in Ukraine...
<fagan> rye: wow
<ralsina> rye: like U$S 300 in argentina, so...
<ralsina> mandel: ping, need reviews?
<rye> ralsina, ah, that's... weird?
<mandel> ralsina: I had a python question, but I managed to fix it :)
<ralsina> rye: nah, it's the usual state of electronics in .ar ... it's cheaper to order SD cards from china than buying them in a store, for example.
<ralsina> mandel: ok, cool
<rye> ralsina, well, if there is a guaranteed delivery of stuff, then yeah, which is not the case for postal service and neither FedEx nor DHL can send anything electronic here
 * fagan feels lucky 
<ralsina> rye: I have ordered dozens of things from dealextreme.com (even little notepads), never lost anything :-)
<rye> ralsina, yeah, vds has done the same too. Were you ordering via regular post delivery?
<ralsina> yep. Takes a month.
<ralsina> and the sole idea of buying my pens in china makes me giggle like a little girl.
<fagan> takes 5 days max in ireland
<ralsina> fagan: from china?
<fagan> ralsina: never tried
<ralsina> fagan: go browse dealextreme.com for 10 minutes :-)
<fagan> im just saying in general from the eu or us
<ralsina> buy a solar cockroach :-)
<fagan> ha
<JamesTait> Hey urbanape. |:)
<urbanape> howdy
<JamesTait> You in the lobby, or not quite yet?
<ralsina> fagan: ping
<fagan> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> fagan: are you a firefox user? Are you in the mood for some adventure?
<fagan> ralsina: well im also on ff5
<fagan> ralsina: im on 11.10 already
<ralsina> fagan: cool, please try bindwood ;-)
<ralsina> and then try with firefox from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ralsina> I expect a report later today
<fagan> cool will do
 * ralsina feels soooo managerial
<fagan> ill be able to check if it syncs on my desktop
<ralsina> fagan: cool, try it both ways
<ralsina> sync up and down, so to speak
<fagan> yep cool
<fagan> ralsina: just checked and the one in 11.10 is up to date more or less with that ppa so ill just use the repo version
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> ralsina: broken for ff5
<ralsina> fagan: crapola
<fagan> ralsina: says not compatable in the addons thing
<ralsina> fagan: broken how?
<ralsina> ok, may be just a metadata thing.
<ralsina> I will take a look maybe tomorrow
<fagan> sure im on the dailies I can check when ever you have a new version merged
<ralsina> ok
<fagan> oh and while you are at the metadata you link canonical ltd to the bindwood page on lp
<fagan> instead of canonical.com
<ralsina> fagan: file a bug?
<fagan> ralsina: will do
<fagan> Bug #788594
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788594 in bindwood "Wrong link in metadata (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788594
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> merhaba alecu!
<alecu> ralsina, hey there, boss. How's turkey going for you?
<ralsina> I am sitting under a tree, 50m away from the bosphorus, drinking lipton mango ice tea, it's 22C with a sea breeze.
<ralsina> so... pretty nicely ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> hola nessita
<alecu> ralsina, I might be late for the standup, there's a bell ringing right now.
<nessita> hola ralsina
<ralsina> fagan: thx for the bug report. Chris Coulson has a patch to make it work with FF 6 so it should work for 5 too
<ralsina> fagan: I will merge it soonish
<fagan> nice ralsina
<fagan> ff6 is already in dev thats pretty interesting
<fagan> ff20 coming soon
<ralsina> well... coming in 6*15 weeks or so
<fagan> ralsina: sooner than it would have been in their old release system
<ralsina> fagan: sure. This should convince people that release numbers are not important
 * ralsina has never released a 1.0 :-)
<thisfred> Highest I ever got was 3.x but that software was 6 years old
<fagan> ralsina: well its always good to release a 1.0 when you have like a 0.30..etc
<thisfred> software years > dog years
<nessita> ralsina: answering your review question: "assertEquals is deprecated, so we try to change them to assertEqual every time we modify a test file (we are not doing it all at once because that will be a huge branch)."
<nessita> alecu: did you have any chance to review my SD branch?
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense, thx
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: My highest version number is like 0.16.2
<thisfred> I like conservatism and modesty in versioning ;)
<ralsina> I will someday re-release the same version as 2.0 ;-)
<ralsina> or 2.16.0 ...
<ralsina> standup in 1'
<nessita> in 5"! :-)
<fagan> me
<nessita> me
<thisfred> I wonder what version Silva is at now...
<mandel> five or 1?
<mandel> me
<nessita> mandel: 5 seconds
<ralsina> me
<nessita> ralsina, thisfred, alecu, dobey?
<alecu> back!
<thisfred> me
 * alecu is writing notes.
<thisfred> ralsina: ha! I lied, it was 2.x, and they're only at 2.3.1 now :)
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> dobey: say me please?
<dobey> mi
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Tried out bindwood in ff5
<fagan> * Tried to figure a way of sharing a windows image or install with people so they can test out stuff
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Ask ralsina for something good to do
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: QT windows control panel port, reviews, emails
<nessita> TODO: QT windows control panel port, reviews, emails (you're not seeing double ;-))
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<alecu> me
<mandel> DONE: Finished reactor plugin for ubuntuone-dev-tools. Fixed CredentialsManagementTool issue in my branches and ensured that all of the work.
<mandel> TODO: Ask dobey for a review, propose creds fix. Work on json-rpc
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, go go go
<ralsina> nessita: groundhog day?
<ralsina> DONE: natl holiday, couple of reviews, mgmt call, administrivia TODO: 1-on-1s with almost all of you (tmorrow!) more reviews, installer coding BLOCKED: nope. Thisfred, your turn!
<thisfred> DONE: reviews | fixed bug #781119 | filed and investigated bug #788206 TODO: add tests to ubuntuone-couch BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781119 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Crashes if not logged into Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781119
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788206 in ubuntuone-servers "Oauth authentication against couchdb.one.ubuntu.com fails (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788206
<dobey> λ DONE: working nightlies, reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: magic
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> add "update bindwood with Chris Coulson's patch" to my TODO, I guess
<fagan> ralsina: how do I install logmein? I cant find it :/
<fagan> you said install it a while back
<mandel> dobey: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/allow_txnamedpipes_reactor/+merge/61515 to see if that is what you meant ?
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: national holiday. Dined with the web&mobile guys
<alecu> TODO: review nessita's branch, work on qt-net
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> fagan: go to logmein.com
<mandel> dobey: it aint perfect, but does make it nicer…
<fagan> ralsina: ahh ok
<dobey> mandel: ok; can you also fix the conflict in your ubuntuone-client branch? :)
<ralsina> I am on 7% battery so I will take a shortish break in a random number of minutes
<mandel> dobey: yes, on it next, I wanted to fix first the dev-tool sone :)
<mandel> s/sone/one
<ralsina> but I will work late today (I am on almost ART timezone)
<dobey> ok, cool, i'll look at it
<fagan> ralsina: ok installed
<ralsina> fagan: ok, now share it with alecu privately ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: sec will do
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, were you able to upload the VM we discussed on Tue?
<mandel> alecu: I believe that fagan cloned his
<mandel> fagan: where is that vm?
<fagan> mandel: on my desktop
<fagan> in ireland
<fagan> well I couldnt find a way to share the image correctly so im trying logmein
<fagan> alecu: working?
<mandel> ?
<alecu> still loading
<fagan> alecu: good?
<alecu> brb, just dropped a cup of matecocido on the desk
<fagan> lol
<fagan> :)
<fagan> mandel: I tried to put it up on u1 but it would have tied up my net connection for a week
<fagan> mandel: and for a .torrent id have to use a tracker and it would be available to the public so that was a no go
<fagan> mandel: so allowing remote access is the last step really
<mandel> ok
<fagan> but I can share my vm with anyone so its cool alecu controlled it there for a sec before he spilled his tea
<dobey> mate != tea
<alecu> back.
<alecu> luckily my laptop got only slightly wet (?)
<alecu> and my nexus s missed the action by about 2 cm
<fagan> alecu: is it usable
<alecu> fagan, yes, it seems to be usable so far.
<fagan> nice
<fagan> everything is installed fine since I did all my testing on it
<fagan> I should probably set the paths but I got too lazy
<alecu> fagan, ok.
<alecu> fagan, can you show me how you run the tests? I have not worked on the windows codebase much.
<fagan> alecu: sure
<alecu> fagan, cool. And do you have any u1 branch around?
<fagan> alecu: there probably is something in trash
<alecu> fagan, my fingers keep forgetting that Alt-F4 closes my local browser, not your remote windows :P
<fagan> alecu: hah
<fagan> you can still get in with the old link
 * fagan break 
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: I'm nearly done with the credentials issue, but there is something that we did not consider. the exception class...
<fagan> alecu: thats copied right click copies it to clipboard
<mandel> nessita: we can make a subclass of the ubuntuone.credentials one, same as the credential management tool
<nessita> mandel: let me do the context swicth on my brain
<fagan> alecu: you cant run the tests on everything in that folder
<alecu> fagan, thanks, but I know how to use the windows console :-)
<mandel> nessita: sure :)
 * nessita needs to stop singing out loud Avril Lavinge so she can hear her thoughts
<fagan> alecu: I forgot myself the first time thats why I was saying :)
<dobey> that seems like something that should go on the quotes page
<alecu> fagan, the thing is that I'm having a hard time getting it out of the "LogMeIn" flash applet.
<fagan> nessita: why'd ya have to and things so complicated I see the way your acting...something something frustrated :D
<nessita> fagan: I'm lost inside!!!
<fagan> alecu: you can pastebin in the vm
<fagan> nessita: hahaha
<nessita> mandel: the error is CredentialsError?
<nessita> mandel: let me browse code to check when we raise that
<mandel> nessita: sure
<alecu> mandel, I'm running the u1-client tests on trunk, on fagan's VM, and I'm getting this: "ImportError: no module named credentials"
<nessita> mandel: can't we define the same exception name inheriting from CredentialsError?
<alecu> mandel, is this what you are discussing with nessita?
<nessita> alecu: yeah, that was caused by our revert, mandel is working on landing that fixed
<mandel> nessita: yes we can, is ugly but would work
<nessita> mandel: so, under linux/credentials, we can have class CredentialsError(CredentialsError). And we get the price to the ugliest code ever
<alecu> cool
<dobey> mandel: weird; you made a plug-in that loads plug-ins; seems like too much abstraction. and i'm not exactly sure they need to be plug-ins in that way
<mandel> dobey: we can merge all together in a single one, but adding new reactors this way would be very easy
<mandel> dobey: but feel free to give a diff idea, merging it in a single plugin is not hard
<dobey> mandel: i am actually thinking of not using plug-ins at all, at least, in this sense of the word plug-in
<dobey> let me think a minute and i'll make a branch
<mandel> dobey: sure
<mandel> dobey: there is a funny error importing the reactors were you have to use __import__ which is ubber lame
<dobey> ?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps that can be better written as "from somemodule import CredentialsError as OriginalCredentialsError;class CredentialsError(OriginalCredentialsError)@
<alecu> nessita, perhaps that can be better written as "from somemodule import CredentialsError as OriginalCredentialsError;class CredentialsError(OriginalCredentialsError)"
<nessita> alecu: agreed, 100%
<mandel> dobey: alecu had the same issue, if you try to import and install the reactor from a function it brakes… at least the qtreactor and the txnamedpipes...
<mandel> alecu: was that your issue?
<dobey> mandel: what is the error exactly?
<mandel> alecu: I did the import as the root exception ;)
<dobey> i want to see traceback :)
<mandel> dobey: let me write a small example
<alecu> mandel, dobey: u1trial installs its own reactor, so if I moved the "from twisted.internet import reactor" at the top of the file I would get a "can't install a reactor twice" kind of error.
<mandel> alecu: oh, I found a diff issue, the reactor thing is easy, we are working on u1trial to allow choosing the reactor in an easy way
<dobey> alecu: that is the opposite of whatn mandel is saying the problem is though. he's saying you can't do the import *inside* a function
<dobey> alecu: and this is before the reactor is installed (since it is the function that installs the reactor)
<mandel> dobey: if you grab by branch and go to ubuntuone/devtool/plugins/reactors/txnamedpipes.py and do not use __import__ but from blah import it brakes
<mandel> dobey: and  I did not have a clue why…
<dobey> ok, i'll make a branch with what i'm thinking and see. i think my idea is much simpler
<mandel> dobey: sure, I tend to over eng
<nessita> alecu: any news on the review?
<alecu> nessita, I'm not working on it yet. Do you need me to?
<nessita> alecu: kinda, I need to land that u1client branch since is a depends for my u1cp branch (I would like nightlies to be built by the time I request the review for u1cp)
<alecu> ok, will switch to it in 5'
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> nessita, ping.
<alecu> nessita, why enable_show_all_notifications in tools calls two different dbus methods (enable_... and disable_...)?
<alecu> nessita, why not make two different methods in tools?  I remember having this discussion with you earlier, and you supported having two different methods.
<nessita> alecu: I know, but i was trying to be consistent with the whoe SyncDaemonTool implementation
<nessita> whole*
<alecu> nessita, yup, I'm seeing that. Ok, no prob.
<nessita> alecu: for file_sync_enabled, and throttling, there is only one method at Sdtool level, (but 2 at DBus layer)....
 * mandel eod
<nessita> ralsina: ping re QT
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: if I have a QLabel, how can know what kind of markup I can set to it? in particular I need to set font color.
<nessita> how can I* know?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm using a similar markup than what I use in GTK and is not working, and my search-for-qt-doc fu is -1
<ralsina> nessita: basic HTML +CSS2 should work
<ralsina> you can probably use the font tag
<ralsina> but let me find a reference
<nessita> ralsina: I'm a web developer but I know nothing about ccs. A reference will be highly appreciated.
<nessita> I don't even know how to type css :-P
<ralsina> nessita: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/richtext-html-subset.html
<dobey> doh, mandel is gone
<ralsina> <font family="helvetica" color="#ff0000">blah</font>
<ralsina> that should cover most of what you need ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: seems like it, thanks!
<dobey> well my reactor stuff mostly works
<nessita> ralsina: do I have to set a property/setting to a QLabel to show that formatting? I'm setting:
<nessita> <font color="green">✔</font> File Sync is up-to-date.
<nessita> ralsina: and the UI does not show the  <font color="green">✔</font> at all
<nessita> hum, seems like a color string will no work?
<ralsina> nessita: may be a font character coverage problem?
<ralsina> for example if you put a X instead of a check?
<nessita> ralsina: will "green" work?
<ralsina> nessita: it should
<ralsina> or you can try #00ff00
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, an X will not work
<nessita> trying html color now...
<ralsina> nessita: are you doing this on designer or in code?
<nessita> ralsina: in code
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> ralsina: is there any setting I need to tweak on a QLabel to show rick text?
<ralsina> nessita: give me 30"...
<nessita> ralsina: no prob, I'll keep digging
<ralsina> textFormat property
<nessita> ralsina: where are you looking? (I would like to learn which are your sources)
<ralsina> nessita: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qlabel.html
<ralsina> what comes when you google qlabel :-)
<nessita> ralsina: right, thing is I tend to google qt label
<nessita> close enough!
<ralsina> nessita: nowadays I use google instead of looking at the help in assistant, actually :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is there a help assistance? ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: start "assistant" (maybe assistant-qt4
<nessita> ralsina: is working now!!!
<ralsina> yay
<ralsina> what was the trick?
<nessita> ralsina: you really wanna know?
<nessita> you may fire me after you find out :-)
<ralsina> nessita: no I won't. I admire your persistence with Qt ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I was setting the text to the label before enriching it, because I receive the text from syncdaemon, and then on some cases I enrich it. So the setText was in between :-D
<nessita> yeah, another shamefully case of PICNIC
<ralsina> nessita: not as bad an error as you think, since there is an "auto" setting that usually figures out you are using rich text ;-)
<ralsina> oh wait, yes pretty bad ;-)
<nessita> hehehe
<nessita> I'll get better
 * nessita promises
<ralsina> I know you will :-D
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: user on 11.04 getting "bad email token" after entering the verification code, any ideas?
<nessita> joshuahoover: he's entering the wrong token... is he using the latest email he got? (he gets an email with a different code every time he tries)
<nessita> joshuahoover: when a new token is issues, the former gets invalidated
<joshuahoover> nessita: ok, makes sense...i'll have him check to make sure he's using the latest email
<nessita> joshuahoover: the email may take a few minutes to arrive
<nessita> make him remove all his previous emails
<nessita> (or something similar)
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I think it should be better not to put html and colors in the labels, and adjust all those properties thru Qt css.
<ralsina> alecu: well, if you need like one word in bold, you can't do that via CSS
<nessita> alecu: how can you do that for the file sync status label?
<alecu> nessita, so, I'm thinking it should be better to have two qlabels, one next to the other
<nessita> alecu: that label morphs into different strings with different texts and different icons and different colors
<alecu> ralsina, not with the bolding, not. But if we start including font changes and color codes in translations strings, the translators will be angry.
<nessita> alecu: we have at least 3 combinations
<ralsina> alecu: the two labels thing is even worse or translators
<nessita> alecu: this is just like u1cp in GTK, and no, no markup for translators
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> if it's the same as gtk and the translators coped so far... they won't notice much of a change
<nessita> alecu: this is being made programatically, and the markup is prefixed according to SD state
<alecu> ralsina, the left label is only used as an icon "./" or "X" or "flechita arriba y abajo" (transfer)
<nessita> ralsina: but the translatable strings have no markup in this case (nor in GTK nor in QT)
<ralsina> nessita: even better
<alecu> nessita, right, but then the colors will "atornillados" in our code. Using css makes it easier to write a suitable theme for it.
<nessita> alecu: those particular colors we want them atornillados, we discussed this for the GTK control panel... not sure if you were involved
<nessita> alecu: I see your point, and I +1 for most of the cases (mainly backgrounds that are theme dependent)
<nessita> this particular case we want red to be red in every theme for error
<nessita> and green for success
<nessita> (at least that is what I talked with the design team)
<alecu> nessita, no. We want the theme writer to choose the specific shade of red he wants.
<ralsina> alecu: honestly? Cpuld we worry about this in, say, three weeks? ;-)
<nessita> given the time constraints i will not change this ATM
<nessita> ah, what ralsina said
<alecu> ok.
<ralsina> nessita: do you have constants for the colors?
<alecu> I will bother you guys with this later.
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<nessita> ralsina: off course
<ralsina> nessita: then this is a non-issue, we can load those off somewhere later
<dobey> ok, i need a branch tested on windows
<fagan> dobey: shoot
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fukishima/+merge/62506
<fagan> dobey: so to test I just need to do a run_tests with ubuntuone-client?
<dobey> no
<dobey> you would just run run-tests.bat in that branch, i think; and let me know the results
<fagan> ooh ok
<fagan> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613330
<dobey> although sso-client and u1cp will definitely have to be updated for this, but i can make those branches when this lands
<dobey> ok
<dobey> hrmm, the pylint warnings there annoy me a bit, but i suspect they were there already
<ralsina> dobey: making pylint shutup on windows means adding like 500 comments in the linux bits
<dobey> ralsina: well on devtools it's not that bad, but yes it's annoying
<dobey> fagan: just pushed a new revision that switches to using the standard twisted reactor on windows there; can you pull and try again?
<fagan> sure do	
<fagan> tab fail
<fagan> dobey: passed
<fagan> still pylint warnings
<dobey> huzzah
<dobey> yes well, pylint warnings were there before
<fagan> well I looked down through the branch anyway and everything seems to be in order
<dobey> and i'm not sure what the best way to deal with that is
<fagan> dobey: just disable them its cool
<fagan> (cool by me)
<dobey> well i don't want to disable them, because then if that case happens on linux, we won't get the warnings when we should
<dobey> i think the right solution will be another branch to add support for ignoring files in u1lint
<fagan> dobey: cool anyway I +1ed the merge since it passes the tests and my code review
<dobey> ok, well i'm off to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> dobey: yes, havinf "file profiles" or somesuch should do the trick
 * fagan goes to get some food and stuff be back later
<duanedesign> verterok: have you seen this before? bug 746640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 746640 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with IOError in _open(): [Errno 5] Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler: '/home/phil/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask/130090482210061.live.tritcask-v1.data' (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746640
<verterok> duanedesign: hi, yes
<verterok> duanedesign: it might be a broken hdd (or a permissions problem, but not sure about this)
<verterok> duanedesign: bug 776386 has a similar traceback
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776386 in ubuntuone-client "File Sync error (IOError with tritcask metadata) (affects: 5) (heat: 45)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776386
<nessita> ok, I'm off to get some lunch!
<duanedesign> verterok: aha, ok
<duanedesign> thank you
<dobey> can i get a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fukishima/+merge/62506 ?
<thisfred> on it
<dobey> whoot
<fagan> EOD
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if we should always unset these env vars, or only when running under appropriate reactors
<nessita> dobey: I just updated dev-tools from nightlies, and I'm getting:
<nessita> u1trial: error: no such option: --qt-reactor
<nessita> dobey: did that changed?
<dobey> nessita: you're running the tests on windows? or manually running u1trial?
<nessita> dobey: manually running u1trial under linux for control panel
<nessita> till a while ago I used to run: u1trial -t FileSyncStatusTestCase.test_init_loads_ui ubuntuone --qt-reactor=ui
<dobey> nessita: it did change. --reactor=qt4 and --gui if you need the gui mode
<nessita> dobey: what's the gui mode? ie, how can I know if I need it? :-)
<dobey> nessita: if you were passing --qt-reactor=ui before, then you need it. if you were doing --qt-reactor=no-ui, then you don't
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, thanks
<nessita> dobey: with the latest changes in dev-tools I'm getting Segmentation fault when creating a UI instance in the tests
<dobey> nessita: getting it before any tests run, or in the middle of tests?
<nessita> in the middle, as soon as the UI is created by calling:
<nessita>  QtGui.QWidget.__init__(self, parent)
<nessita> > /home/nessita/canonical/u1/controlpanel/more-file-sync-status/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/filesyncstatus.py(84)__init__()
<nessita> -> QtGui.QWidget.__init__(self, parent)
<nessita> (Pdb)
<nessita> Segmentation fault
<nessita> I will try with the previous version of dev tools to confirm
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> trying with 0.1.3-0ubuntu1
<dobey> i don't think that has any qtreactor support
<nessita> oh that option does not have --qt-reactor
<dobey> you'd need the previous nightlies
<nessita> dobey: have the version # handy?
<dobey> 0.1.3+r30-10 i think
<nessita> hum, it installed the r31... I better try using the source tree directly
<nessita> dobey: confirmed, PYTHONPATH=/home/nessita/canonical/u1/devtools/trunk/ PATH=/home/nessita/canonical/u1/devtools/trunk/bin/:$PATH u1trial -t ControlPanelTestCase ubuntuone --qt-reactor=ui worked as expected
<nessita> (revno 30)
<dobey> weird
<dobey> you're testing sso?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, control panel
<dobey> ok
<dobey> let me try
<nessita> you can try the latest trunk...
<nessita> sure
<nessita> well, you need to tweak the run-tests script, but the point remains :-)
<dobey> wth
<dobey> i already made a branch to tweak the run-tests script :)
<dobey> was just about to push/propose it
<nessita> dobey: need a review?
<dobey> i get interrupted system call when starting the dbus-daemon
<dobey> grr
<nessita> dobey: try again
<nessita> yeah, it happens 1 every 3 times approxc
<dobey> is happening EVERY TIME for me :(
<dobey> why oh why is that happening?!
<dobey> os i can't even run these tests because of the system call issue
<nessita> dobey: every time? weird
<dobey> yep, i just did it like 20 times, and never once worked
<nessita> dobey: try removing the _trial_temp
<dobey> but i did have like 20 copies of dbus-daemon running
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> no luck
<nessita> dobey: do you what the error is about?
<dobey> how am i supposed to fix this interrupted system call
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> it's about something interrupting a system call
<nessita> that's clever
<dobey> when trying to read stdout from the subprocess.Peopn()
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: can you please check if using the latest u1devtools the tests run under linux for QT?
<alecu> sure, a sec.
<nessita> alecu: you'll need to tweak run-tests a bit, instead of --qt-reactor=ui please use:
<nessita> --reactor=qt4 --gui
<dobey> ok, weird
<dobey> wonder why qt breaks stuff
<dobey> i have a fix
<dobey> also for the system call error
<nessita> hum
<nessita> and now none QT code is running for me... for the generated ui files!
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/canonical/u1/controlpanel/more-file-sync-status/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/ui/controlpanel_ui.py", line 47, in setupUi
<nessita>     self.file_sync_status = FileSyncStatus(Form)
<nessita> TypeError: __init__() should return None, not 'instance'
<nessita> ah, I know
<nessita> I added a yield and inlineCallbacks...
<nessita> dobey: what is the fix?
<dobey> nessita: pushing branch right now
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/lilbugs/+merge/62554
<nessita> alecu: does it work for you?
<nessita> dobey: is less surprising than what I expected. It almost makes sense!
<dobey> nessita: and then there is also https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-u1trial-args/+merge/62557 :)
<thisfred> dobey is that variable really enough? I think if it
<thisfred> s not used anywhere it gets gc'ed anyway
<thisfred> at least potentially
<dobey> thisfred: well it made it not crash here, and without it, it crashed
<dobey> thisfred: and it's the only real difference between what we had before and what we have now
<thisfred> oh well, then in this case it works I guess :)
<dobey> magic is sometimes really just magic
<dobey> no science needed
<thisfred> dobey: I usually set things like that as a property on a long lived object
<thisfred> setting app = None once that is safe to do would also work I think, unless the gc is much smarter than I think
<dobey> eh
<dobey> the fact that we even have to instantiate QApplication is a mockery of the system
<thisfred> well, if we were able to mock it...
<thisfred> dobey: I was looking to set up an lp recipe for ubuntuone-couch, but I don't think I have the rights to do it
<dobey> thisfred: you can make the recipe itself, but i probably need to put the packaging-dailies branch in place
<thisfred> dobey: the project page does not give me the link to add recipes
<dobey> hmm, i should probably turn my a/c on, starting to get hot in here
<dobey> thisfred: it's on the branch page
<dobey> thisfred: anyone can make a recipe of any branch they can see
<thisfred> dobey, doh! gotcha
<alecu> nessita: with everything updated, the first test crashes u1trial. With dobey's fixes manually applied it worked ok.
<alecu> dobey, approved the u1-dev-tools branch.
 * nessita aqpproves too
<dobey> whoot
<thisfred> ubuntuone-couch now has daily builds for Natty and Oneiric in our nightly PPA
<thisfred> recipes ROCK
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> why is it older than what's in 11.04?
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> err you did it wrong
<thisfred> I need to up the version in the branch
<dobey> i fixed it
<dobey> although i don't know if we want to use the ubuntu packaging branch for nightlies
<dobey> i think we want a packaging-only branch like the rest of our stuff
<thisfred> where do those live?
<dobey> lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/$project/packaging-dailies
<thisfred> ok, I'll start a branch
<thisfred> dobey I have a branch that should go into lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-couch/packaging-dailies, but as that does not exist, I can't propose it for merging into that (launchpad OOPses when I try)
<thisfred> lp:~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/packaging-dailies
<dobey> thisfred: ok
<dobey> will do that in a bit; need to run off for now
<dobey> might get to it tonight; but likely in the am
<dobey> have a good evening!
<thisfred> you too
<thisfred> gonna walk the dog, later peeps
 * nessita -> eods
<nessita> alecu: you still around?
<alecu> nessita, I am.
<nessita> alecu: I've burnt all my brain-books trying to debug a NAME_ALREADY_EXISTS error in syncdemon client (control panel). Yes, this error is old, but I never really understood what was the problem nor how to solve it (last time it was a bug on devtools). If you feel like it, would you help me debug why running QT tests on this branch
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-sdtool/+merge/62571
<nessita> raises the error? (but not in the non-qt suite)\
<nessita> the oddest thing is that in trunk both non-qt and qt suites passes all OK
<alecu> NAME_ALREADY_EXISTS sounds like a DBus error, right?
<nessita> and in the changes I'm adding, the test that fails is the *only* suite I did not change!
<nessita> alecu: it is, yes.
<alecu> juas!
<nessita> alecu: my branch moves all sd_client to SyncDaemonTool (except for the StatusChanged signal that I don't know how to replace), so moving to windows is trivial
<alecu> nessita, probably a DBus test you did is not properly releasing the dbus connection, or leaving dangling objects published in the bus.
<alecu> nessita, so when this other test tries to open the bus, it fails.
<nessita> alecu: is a single test :-/
<nessita> in a suite, a single test
<alecu> nessita, yes, but these are not unit tests, these are integration tests. The DBus-daemon instance is not cleared up between tests.
<nessita> anyways, if from windows we can provide a SyncDaemonTool that returns deferreds, we're great (I came to this conclusion after seeing how mandel is replacing CredentialsManagementTool)
<alecu> nessita, so if some test forgets to remove objects then this error can happen.
<nessita> alecu: I understand, but the same suite runs OK in non-qt suite. And the QT suite does not add any dbus stuff (That I know of)\
<alecu> nessita, anyway, my brain is not in shape to debug a 1600 lines patch... I may try tomorrow.
<nessita> alecu: is ok. I'll keep trying tomorrow
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<alecu> nessita, probably because of a different test order...
<nessita> bye!
<alecu> ok, bye!
<Chipaca> beuno: ping
<Chipaca> um
#ubuntuone 2011-05-27
<keithclark> I have had great luck with support from the basic free service of Ubuntu One, but how useful is it to pay for it?
<keithclark> If at all?
<keithclark> Is there a 24 hr support online chat line for paid/unpaid customers?
<keithclark> What is the difference in support for paid versus not paid users?
<keithclark> Is there anyone here?
<fagan> keithclark: hey, there isnt 24hour support here and its the middle of the night for most of the developers. Have a look at http://one.ubuntu.com to find out more about the paid plans
<fagan> keithclark: there are 20GB addons and a mobile package that has streaming of music to iphone or android
<fagan> Im only awake because I slept a bit earlier and I cant get back to sleep.
<ajmitch> it's a bit much to expect a 'thanks' from people on irc :)
<fagan> ajmitch: yeah or patience
<fagan> ajmitch: its really funny when people join ask a question and leave after 30 secs without an answer
<ajmitch> 30 seconds is a long time if you're expecting an absolutely instant reply
<fagan> ajmitch: well ive had a few times when I was actually tying an answer pretty fast and the person left before I could hit enter
<ajmitch> heh
<fagan> ajmitch: what time is it down under?
<fagan> its 4:49 here
<ajmitch> 3:49pm
<fagan> so its almost the opposite to here
<fagan> ha
<ajmitch> yeah, UTC+12
<ajmitch> +13 in summer
<fagan> im on +1 +-~0
<fagan> (in winter)
<fagan> Anyway im off till work a bit later
<ajmitch> night :)
<fagan> ajmitch: na morning
 * ajmitch thought you were going back to sleep, if possible
<fagan> ajmitch: nope tried that watching any given sunday
<mandel> morning all
<ralsina> good morning
<zetheroo> seems UO is on the fritz in 11.04
<fagan> morning
<zetheroo> "The information could not be retrieved. Maybe your internet connection is down?"
<zetheroo> my Internet is working just fine
<fagan> zetheroo: are you behind a proxy by any chance
<zetheroo> meanwhile a notification keeps appearing saying that files are being uploaded to my personal cloud
<zetheroo> no proxies
<zetheroo> simple and straightforward broadband
<zetheroo> UO was working in 10.10
<zetheroo> and since then nothing but the OS version is different
<fagan> ok so is it still syncing files? Could you login at http://one.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> well it's saying its syncing files but it's not really ... it's been doing that for days ... and I have not seen any progress
<zetheroo> login on the website was successful
<fagan> zetheroo: are there any of the files that you have been trying to upload?
<zetheroo> I have also logged in successfully from within Ubuntu
<zetheroo> fagan: all the files are here .. I have not put anything new in my Ubuntu One folder since upgrading to 11.04
<fagan> zetheroo: oh could you try to sync a text file for me then
<zetheroo> just that it seems Ubuntu One on the desktop seems to think it needs to re-sync or whatever
<fagan> zetheroo: well we only resync things that get updated
<zetheroo> fagan: yeah, I understand that ... this is not the case here though
<zetheroo> how do I kill that annoying notification?
<zetheroo> all the files in the Ubuntu One folder have the two curved arrows on them ... they have been like that since I upgraded ... about a week
<fagan> zetheroo: you can turn off the notification in the control panel I think from the clould folders tab
<zetheroo> ok, seems to have worked for a second ... and then it just disconnected ... "File Sync is disconnected"
<fagan> zetheroo: well that just turns off the notifications about things syncing I think
<fagan> file sync is diconnected is more important
<zetheroo> I am in the UO CP now ... which is where that message is seen with a red "x" in front of it
<zetheroo> and now it's just decided to connect and says "File sync in progress..."
<fagan> zetheroo: interesting, I think I know the bug that was going on
<zetheroo> can I close the CP without shutting down UO?
<fagan> zetheroo: yep
<ralsina> zetheroo, fagan: it may be ug #773164
<zetheroo> darn ... "File Sync is disconnected." again
<zetheroo> I keep having to manually "Connect" ...
<fagan> bug #773164
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 773164 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Wont show account - information could not be retrieved - file sync etc works (affects: 1) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773164
<ralsina> zetheroo: could you run "u1sdtool -s" ?
<fagan> ralsina: yeah that was the one
<zetheroo> output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613653/
<zetheroo> now it's back to "File Sync in progress..."
<fagan> very strange
<zetheroo> repeat command above: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613654/
<zetheroo> there is one line in that output that continues to change ... description:
<zetheroo> description: doing server rescan
<zetheroo> description: processing the commands pool
<fagan> zetheroo: thats just trying to say what its doing
<ralsina> zetheroo: ok, it's failing to connect. Could you please open a bug and attach your logs?
<zetheroo> how long should it take to process the commands pool?
<zetheroo>  :P
<ralsina> or probably rye could have a better idea on a workaround
<ralsina> zetheroo: if it doesn't connect? forever :-)
<zetheroo> ralsina: ok ...
<zetheroo> what logs?
<fagan> ralsina: do you think the update broke it
<zetheroo> this is a fresh install btw
<ralsina> fagan: the update to natty? It has broken it in a few cases.
<fagan> zetheroo: oh I thought you said you updated from 10.10
<ralsina> zetheroo: not an upgrade from maverick?
<fagan> but I get you now
<zetheroo> I gotta run .. but I'll open a bug on this
<ralsina> zetheroo: cool, thx for the effort
<fagan> zetheroo: cool thanks
<zetheroo> what logs though?
<fagan> zetheroo: well do a ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client and let rye or who ever answers tell you what to collect
<zetheroo> ok thanks
 * fagan brb
 * fagan accidently did a dir in linux and was suprised that it actually worked 
<fagan> ralsina: ok I installed it fine but how do I know that the bookmarks are being synced or even syncing at all?
 * fagan guesses something might be in the console or something 
<fagan> ahhh its the error console
<ralsina> fagan: AFAIK: have two accounts, add a bookmark in one, see if it appears in the other, viceversa
<fagan> ralsina: cool ill check it but the error console is after showing up some tracebacks from bindwood
<ralsina> fagan: if it's saying something interesting, pastebin it
<fagan> ralsina: it looks like it didnt stop it so ill ignore it for the moment
<ralsina> ok
<fagan> the lack of visual confirmation seems like a bug to me
<fagan> Hmmmmm and it didnt sync it
 * fagan heads to #ubuntu-desktop to poke the mozilla guy 
<ralsina> fagan: what didn't sync with what? Please don't poke around before actually explaining what you tried
<fagan> ralsina: well I made 3 bookmarks and it didnt actually sync them
<fagan> ralsina: he isnt around anyway
<ralsina> andd what's on the console?
<fagan> ralsina: give me a sec was making a pastebin of everything from startup of firefox
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> ahhh the one that I thought was nothing had the word exit in it so definitely something
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613661/
<fagan> the formatting is off but thats the error
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> let me think 1'
<fagan> sure ill go grab a cup of tea
<ralsina> fagan: no idea what that is, really. Are you running with the branch I sent you?
<fagan> ralsina: yep
<ralsina> had you been using bindwood before?
<fagan> ralsina: nope
<fagan> there were bookmarks on the system but that shouldnt break it
<fagan> and I dont have the mozilla one in use either
<ralsina> no idea then. Don't ping Chris Coulson because this is not his thing, it's outs
<ralsina> ours
<ralsina> Ok, I will take a break now, will take a look at it later.
<fagan> cool
<fagan> ill see if i can take some more info for you
<zetheroo> well I opened the bug report ... but soon after that it seemed to have suddenly completed the file sync process
<zetheroo> :P
<zetheroo> "it knows I am reporting on it"
<zetheroo> :D
<fagan> zetheroo: very weird
<zetheroo> fagan: tell me about it ...
<fagan> well it sounds like you were getting the bug that I thought you were getting
<fagan> but that wouldnt effect the file sync like that
<fagan> so anyway at least its fixed
<zetheroo> hehe ... we hope so anyway
<zetheroo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/789028
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789028 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One connection fails/disconnects/reconnects automatically (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<zetheroo> should I close it then?
<zetheroo> dunno if I even can ...
<fagan> zetheroo: well we would still be interested in debugging it but if you arent getting it any more and we havent heard of anyone else having issues like that id say you can make it invaild
<fagan> *invalid
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> before doing that I'll reboot the machine and see how things are ;)
<fagan> got to go get my guitar fixed and stuff be back in an hour or so
 * fagan back and with a new shiny harmonica
<ralsina> fagan: there seems to be a problem with a couch shard so maybe that's why it's not working foryou
<fagan> ralsina: ah thats interesting, well im in 11.10 would that have something to do with it
<ralsina> fagan: no idea about that.
<fagan> ralsina: hmmmm give me a sec ill reboot and see if that changes something
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> ok back
<fagan> ralsina: nope still broken
<ralsina> booted into natty?
<fagan> ralsina: well this is on 11.10
<fagan> ill give it a try in natty
 * mandel walks dog
<fagan> ralsina: same error in natty
<fagan> (my desktop is on natty my netbook is on 11.10 (the one I cant spell))
<ralsina> fagan: ok, lost internet for a while
<fagan> ralsina: its cool I went to get some food
<ralsina> fagan: try to ping thisfred about that error after standup
<fagan> cool
<fagan> I can do what ever debugging is needed
<fagan> I have a feeling that its probably not getting a lot of use anyway
<fagan> and maybe its not working at all
<fagan> (for anyone at the moment)
<ralsina> fagan: bindwood? Actually it *is* working for a bunch of people
<ralsina> fagan: therefore my guess that your user is in the dead couchdb shard
<fagan> ralsina: ahh ok then
<fagan> ralsina: I dont know too much about couchdb but just the error seemed like it was interesting. Are other people on this shard?
<ralsina> fagan: thousands
<nessita> hello everyone
<fagan> ralsina: wow so it is a bigger then then
<ralsina> it is a problem, yes.
<ralsina> then again, I am not sure that is the problem, which is why I am about to try itmyself, just in case
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<fagan> nessita: hey (hey you you I dont like your girlfriend no way no way think you need a new one...etc)
 * fagan shares a love of avril :D
<ralsina> fagan: that is a really really weird thing you just said :-)
<fagan> ralsina: nessita knows what im on about
<fagan> :D
<nessita> fagan: I'm not a big fan of avril (though I like her), I mainly like to listen to her and sing as loud as I can. It helps me relax ;-)
<nessita> fagan: but I can see you are a big fan!
<nessita> ralsina: is a piece of a song from Avril Lavigne
<fagan> nessita: ahhh well im more of a fan of paramore in that area
<nessita> paramore? I don't know that
<fagan> nessita: and avril's last album was a little bad :)
 * nessita googles
<ralsina> all I can remember about avril lavigne are horizontal stripes in clothes (geez)
<nessita> fagan: agreed
<fagan> ralsina: horizontal stripes are all the rage with those new fangled emo kids man
<duanedesign> morning all
 * fagan has already after an hour worked out his new harmonica 
<ralsina> fagan: I respect their right to wear the wrong kind of stripes.
<fagan> ralsina: well im all about the solid colours myself
<thisfred> fagan: what error?
<fagan> thisfred: give me a sec ill get the pastebin
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613661/
<fagan> thisfred: ralsina thinks its a problem with a shard
<fagan> thisfred: all I know is bindwood doesnt work for natty or 11.10
 * fagan really should look up the name of that and learn to spell it 
<thisfred> fagan: on your machine or for everybody? This looks like a problem with the local couchdb btw: bindwood itself never interacts with the cloud servers
<fagan> thisfred: on both of my machines
<fagan> thisfred: I dont know if its for everybody but ralsina didnt have a problem I think
<thisfred> Yeah, so there's a different problem that breaks replication for some people, but that does not generate errors in bindwood itself.
<thisfred> fagan: could you file a bug for this, including:
<ralsina> thisfred: the story so far: with the new firefox release cycle, we need to update bindwood (or throw it away), there is a patch that was tested by Chris Coulson on FF6, and I wanted some more testing but it doesn't work at all for fagan
<thisfred> ralsina: ah, so there *may* be a bug in the patch, or the patch does not fix bindwood completely
<fagan> thisfred: well it happens on the version from the repo too
<fagan> and I tested the nightlies too and same thing
<thisfred> ah'
<thisfred> ok
<ralsina> thisfred: well... the patch ispretty trivial, really
<thisfred> so it has nothing to do with the new FF version then
<fagan> thisfred: its just a version bump really
<ralsina> thisfred: probably nothing to do with the patch, yes
<thisfred> fagan: so the same thing happens with the current version of bindwood with FF4?
<fagan> thisfred: yep exact same error
<thisfred> if so, please file the bug, and include the following logs:
<fagan> thisfred: and the version from the nightlies although it probably hasnt changed in that either
<thisfred>  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log.1
<thisfred> hmm, I don't know if bindwood itself logs somewhere as well
<thisfred> but maybe starting ff from the command line in debug mode, and pasting some relevant bits from the output if you can find them?
<thisfred> Or just the full tb from firebug or whatever
<fagan> thisfred: I did that it just outputted more or less what the pastebin had
<thisfred> right, so please include that as well. If at all possible, formatted over multiple lines ;)
<fagan> hah
<nessita> ralsina: you up for reviews?
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing!
<nessita> first: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-sdtool/+merge/62571
<nessita> and depending on that last one: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575
<fagan> nope im going crazy ff only puts out a crappy gtk warning in commandline
 * fagan must need a break 
<fagan> thisfred: Bug #789107
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789107 in bindwood "Bindwood broken in natty and 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789107
<fagan> if you need any of my other logs ask away
<thisfred> fagan thx
 * fagan break 
<nessita> ralsina: added some merge description and test instructions on both branches
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I'm on it
<fagan> alecu: sorry didnt see you tried to login
<fagan> try again and I can let you in
 * fagan wishes there was a thing to auto accept 
<fagan> but there isnt
<nessita> ralsina: be sure to have nightlies updated, we depend on the latest syncdaemon and latest dev-tools
<ralsina> nessita: ok, updating now.
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<nessita> alecu: when you are, could you please update the status of bug #745540? I know you've been not working on that, but I would like you to comment our plans to make it work :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 20) (heat: 156)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<ralsina> fagan alecu mandel nessita dobey thisfred: standup in 10'
<nessita> yessir
<fagan> ralsina: you mean I have to stop playing harmonica? /me gets depressed
<ralsina> fagan: ha!
<fagan> ralsina: I swear im having a ball playing it here im trying to figure out that j-lo song on the floor
<fagan> :d
<ralsina> nessita: ERROR: Python module aptdaemon.defer not found (I have aptdaemon-python installed)
<dobey> ralsina: you need python-defer
<nessita> ralsina: that happen every single time you build, is something that the disutilextra complains about
<nessita> dobey: we have that installed
<ralsina> have python-defer already
<nessita> and the warning is the same there
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> right, it's because we fall back to aptdaemon.defer for compatibility
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> and the warning is when it is checking all the imports and ignoring the ImportError handling
<ralsina> and now I get xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<ralsina>  (and I do have xvfb installed)
<dobey> if we are definitely going to use qtreactor, we really need to get it packaged up properly
<nessita> ralsina: I've seen that in past. Can you try again?
<ralsina> nessita: tried thrice. Is there a log for that?
<nessita> ralsina: if it does not work on the second or third try, you may need to restart your X session
<nessita> not that I know of
<ralsina> nessita: oh, fun. Will restart the VM
<alecu> hello
<nessita> hi alecu
<fagan> alecu: sorry I didnt see you try to connect try again and I can accept
<alecu> fagan, cool
<fagan> Not being able to auto accept is a pain
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> who is second? :-)
<nessita> (10:00:20 AM) nessita: me
<nessita> (10:00:20 AM) mandel: me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel: you go first
<fagan> me
<ralsina> restarting it fixed it (weeeeird)
<dobey> me
<nessita> ralsina: somehow the X session gets... funky
<nessita> alecu, thisfred?
<fagan> nessita: mandel is first here but that may be the sec lag between ar
<nessita> true
<ralsina> nessita: could be IP and/or hostname change. That used to break X
<nessita> let's have mandel going first, he deserves it (?)
<nessita> alecu, thisfred?
<thisfred> ne
<ralsina> IRC is not a sync protocol and has no reliable timestamps ;-)
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> ni!
<mandel> nessita: I dont mind to be second, I just saw the time and typed, not much of a deal :)
<dobey> we are no longer the knights who say ni
<nessita> ok, mandel, go!
<dobey> ecky ecky pitang rooooooot boing
<nessita> mandel: go?
<mandel> DONE: Finished creds changes and push the changes to all the branches that depended on them. Moved to illegal chars and json-rpc.
<mandel> TODO: Request reviews from nessita and facundo. More work on the rpc side.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no besides still being distracted my personal stuff.
<mandel> nessita, go go go
<dobey> mandel: just do it you lazy spaniard :)
<nessita> DONE: made QT ui runnable under linux faking ther SyncDaemonTool to by pass dbus. Made file sync status a widget and implemented the whole logic.
<nessita> TODO: cloud folders logic in QT?
<nessita> BLOCKED: a running nose (nothing serious so far)
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, minor bindwood messing around, read 10 (10!) CVs for the windows position, administrivia, drafted email to fagan's owner ;-). TODO: meeting about re-guesstimating progress and dates for windows port, lots of reviews BLOCKED: no
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Tried to evaluate the branch that updates bindwood to ff5/6 but got a big bug
<ralsina> fagan?
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Debug the error
<fagan> (going clothes shopping for an hour or two before 5 ish but will stay a bit late)
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * kinda by that bug but the harmonica cheered me up
<fagan> dobey: go
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #788682, bug #788679, couple small bugs in devtools, helped with u1couch nightlies setup
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788682 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Make reactors more generically pluggable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788682
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #771488, more magic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788679 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Allow the txnamedpipes reactor to be used (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788679
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771488 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should unset GTK_MODULES (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771488
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<alecu> me
<dobey> thisfred: have fun
<thisfred> DONE: recipe for ubuntuone-couch | bug triage investigation TODO: look at bindwood bug #789107 and help samuele fix the couchdb token issue on the server BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789107 in bindwood "Bindwood broken in natty and 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789107
<thisfred> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: got defeated by QtNetwork.QHttp+twisted brokenness, moved onto twisted.web.client
<alecu> TODO: make QtNetwork work at least on windows or use twisted.web.client
<alecu> BLOCKED: my sinuses
<alecu> HATE: alergy
<ralsina> alecu: I *may* be able to help you with QtNetwork. Maybe.
<dobey> ralsina: 1:1 meetings? should be fast for you to do them today
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> OH AND 1-1 meetings with ALL of YOU!
<fagan> ralsina: I dont need a 1-1 do I?
 * nessita can't wait
<ralsina> fagan: no you don't
<fagan> yay
<alecu> ralsina, I can make QtNetwork work fine by itself. It's when running inside the qt-twisted reactor that turns the process unresponsive, and it never-ever returns anything.
 * fagan doesnt feel left out 
<ralsina> alecu: ok, then I can't :-(
<nessita> alecu: is thet under linux or windows (or both)?
<fagan> anyway im going to go do that shopping now alecu connect now so you wont be waiting
<fagan> just in case
<mandel> alecu: do you have a small example of what you are doing?
<mandel> alecu: we should try this on windows with the txnamedpiped reactor with the UI integration
<nessita> mandel: if you can, would you do a couple of reviews for me?
<alecu> I only tried under linux, will try on windows as soon as fagan finds a way to automatically let me in.
<alecu> mandel, cool. Is the txnamedpipe reactor working already on sso?
<fagan> alecu: well I can let you in anyway I just have to notice either a ping or the vm coming out of screensaver mode
<mandel> alecu: on sso, yes
<mandel> alecu: well, I need to look at the state of the review, let me check
<fagan> and I went looking to see if there was a setting or something for auto auth but nope
<alecu> fagan, the thing is that we are in different time zones, so I usually work when it's your gaming time :-)
<alecu> brb
<fagan> alecu: its cool they both can live together fine :)
 * fagan has a good machine for VMs and gaming and both is fine as long as I dont stress the gaming bit 
<fagan> and yeah i can do it on the weekend
<mandel> nessita, facundobatista: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<mandel> nessita: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management/+merge/62627
<mandel> facundobatista: &
<mandel> sorry I meant can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_credentials_management/+merge/62627
<nessita> mandel: yes sir. CAn we trade reviews?
<mandel> facundobatista: ^
<mandel> nessita: sure :)
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-sdtool/+merge/62571 and depending on that one https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575
<facundobatista> mandel, both URLs are the same
<facundobatista> mandel, ah, understood now
<mandel> mandel: I'm lost?
<mandel> facundobatista: hehe I'm loosing my head, you were saying? what don't you understand?
<mandel> nessita: does reviews, the tests will have to be ran on linux, right?
<dobey> mandel: FIX YOUR CONFLICT :)
 * fagan realised 2 days ago my wardrobe is mildly out of date (most of my clothes have been there for at least 2-4 years)
<mandel> dobey: that branch should land after the creds fixes, otherwise I'll get lots of conflicts later, I'm waiting for that branch, but I can push the fixes
<nessita> mandel: yes. THough the UI tests should run in both systems
<ralsina> dobey: 1-on-1 mumble please?
<mandel> nessita: ok, are those the runtest -qt tests?
<fagan> alecu: hurry back really should be heading off
<nessita> mandel: yes sir, there are instructions on the merge proposal, specially for the UI branch (the second)
<fagan> or are you ok without it for an hour or so
<nessita> mandel: be as strict as you want regarding windows compat here, I want to learn :-)
<nessita> (and fix)
<dobey> ralsina: ok, i'll try to get on mumble
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: we already had 1-on-1 on budapest, please send me a draft of your objectives later today or early monday at the latest
<mandel> ralsina: can re-do my life be an objective? ;)
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<fagan> mandel: thats a fab objective
<fagan> can you re-do some of mine while you are there
 * nessita hugs mandel
<mandel> nessita: thx
<fagan> group hug
<fagan> :D
<ralsina> apparently objectives are actually due for either june 22 or june 30 so let's talk about that on London
<ralsina> or may 31, depending on what email you want to believe
<ralsina> thisfred: got 5' for mumble?
<ralsina> alecu, nessit, mandel: windows port meeting in 30 minutes?
<ralsina> nessita: ^
<nessita> mandel: hey, can I ask you a needs fixing? the (new) imports from  tests/platform/linux/test_credentials.py (and any other) should be sorted alphabetically
<nessita> ralsina: sure, I'll be here
<mandel> nessita: sure, no problem , but look to see if there are more issues so I fixe everything in one go
<nessita> mandel: ok
<mandel> nessita: a needs fixing is always welcome
<ralsina> CardinalFang: ping
<CardinalFang> ralsina, hi
<thisfred> ralsina: sure, let me hook up my headset
<ralsina> Hi, do you have 5' fr a quick 1-on-1 mumble?
<dobey> hmmmm
<ralsina> ok, nw I am in trouble :-)
<ralsina> CardinalFang: in 5' ;-)
<CardinalFang> ralsina, me?  Sure.  In 5 minutes, I'll join mumble then?
<dobey> i wonder if we should move to pyflakes for everywhere
<ralsina> CardinalFang: perfect
<fagan> ok so i gtg alecu ping me when I get back and ill let you in
<nessita> mandel: question
<nessita> mandel: why are you defining the class CredentialsManagementProxy c lass? I would say is not needed (but I might be missing something)
<mandel> nessita: why would you considered not useful? the proxy is the one that hides the platform details, for example, connecting to the signals of the IPC
<nessita> mandel: but under linux, I don't see the point of defining it. We can certainly implement class CredentialsManagementTool(CredentialsManagementToolRoot): without thye Proxy class
<nessita> mandel: what I mean is, I don't see what abstraction is providing the CredentialsManagementProxy class
<nessita> mandel: what I also mean, is that all we need (I think) in the linux/credentials module is:
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613770/
<nessita> mandel: does that make sense? am I missing the obvious?
<mandel> nessita: that code would not solve the fact that connecting to the dbus signals is completely different to connecting to the windows IPC singnals
<mandel> nessita: look at register_to_credentials_stored for example
<mandel> nessita: that method has to be abstracted somehow
<ralsina> nessita: got an error on the qt tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613771/
<nessita> mandel: but that s the window implementation
<nessita> mandel: I was referring to the linux one
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> hey, one-on-ones finished
<nessita> ralsina: right, I got that too (sometimes), is a timing thing. I'll try to debug further
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: reading the code now
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<mandel> nessita: look at line 741 of the diff
<nessita> mandel: there
<ralsina> I am off for coffee. See you windows people on mumble in 6 minutes ;-)
<mandel> nessita: that is for linux, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes. But I don't get that change either, can't the windows proxy provide "proxy.connect_to_signal('CredentialsFound', d.callback)"? that wya the implementation does not need to wrap up that
<mandel> nessita: if we do that I have to keep a map of the linux signals names to the windows ones, which is ugly…doable though
<nessita> mandel: fair enough. I understand your changes now (didn't before). I still think that the Proxy adds an overhead to the code, but let's leave it like that.
<nessita> mandel: needs fixing added, you can start fixing them (code review done, test to be run now(
<nessita> ))
<dobey> thisfred: curious; do you have any u1couch branches in the works?
<thisfred> dobey: not atm, no
<dobey> hmm, ok
<thisfred> I think our user is happy ;)
<thisfred> dobey: I started and abandoned one yesterday
<nessita> ralsina: hola!
<ralsina> ya volví :-)
<nessita> ralsina: perdí  mumble de mis ventanas
<ralsina> hahaha
<nessita> ralsina: oops, sorry
<nessita> english
<ralsina> i can make noise so you can find it quicker ;-)
<nessita> mumble is running but I can't access it to unmute me! :-)
<nessita> no no
<nessita> let me kill it and try again
<nessita> in the mean time, mandel, alecu: mumble?
<dobey> thisfred: quitter
<thisfred> dobey: if everyone was, the world would be a better place :)
<mandel> nessita: give me a min to get something to drink
<dobey> thisfred: i was just wondering, because i made some additional changes to the packaging-dailies before i pushed it last night
<thisfred> dobey: oh, ok, but I (usually) won't need to touch that anywya right?
<dobey> thisfred: right
<dobey> thisfred: i made it run the tests during build, and added necessary deps for that
<thisfred> oh cool
<mandel> nessita: I'm there
<nessita> mandel: yes, waiting for alecu
<nessita> and ralsina said he will be back (hasta la vista baby)
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<alecu> uh, I'll be there.
<ralsina> I am back!
<dobey> eek, a poltergeist!
<dobey> nice, best buy is now just e-mailing me the coupons they always send for weekend holiday sales, instead of mailing physical waste
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i need to write some e-mail
<thisfred> dobey: http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-scientists-spacetime-dimension.html
<dobey> THEY STOLE MY SPOTLIGHT
<thisfred> yup :)
<thisfred> I didn't leak it!
<dobey> lies
 * fagan back 
<nessita> alecu: did you got my comment earlier this morning re bug #745540?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 20) (heat: 156)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<karni> lisette: mail set!
<karni> *sent as well
<ralsina> nessita: no llego con los reviews :-(
<dobey> nessita: you commented on the bug? or?
<ralsina> oops, english!
<dobey> oh, a couple people did
<alecu> nessita, no, I didn't. I just read that bit of backlog, thanks.
<nessita> dobey: nopes, I was hoping alecu can do it :-) (commenting, not the actual fix - we're full with this windows stuff)
<nessita> ralsina: oh, what can we do?
<nessita> alecu: yw
<nessita> ralsina: can you make the later today? or not at all?
<fagan> alecu: was that dc by choice?
<nessita> mandel: let me know when I should re review
<ralsina> nessita: I can lie!
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'm looking at your branches right now
<dobey> nessita: oh, well i commented on the bug; didn't realize others had commented on it so recently
<nessita> ralsina: please don't lie!
<nessita> ralsina: I'll hunt someone else, no prob :-)
<nessita> thankjs though
<ralsina> 6PM, EOD for me. I may be able to put a couple of extra hours late today, depending on the god will of my wife. Have fun, keep me posted!
<nessita> ralsina: enjoy
<dobey> huh. this dude's estimate is like twice what he told me in person :-/
<nessita> dobey: is he doing a windows port? :-P
<dobey> nessita: no; fixing my front yard
 * fagan is just hanging around to make sure alecu can work since he dced from my share
<alecu> fagan, I got connected now!
<fagan> alecu: hmmm havent been asked yet to allow it
<alecu> fagan, sorry, it shows the screen but it is unresponsive :-(
<fagan> alecu: ill reshare it again
<fagan> id say its after doing that weird thing again
<fagan> alecu: now you should be good
<fagan> check your email and use the new link
<dobey> alright, well; off to lunch for now
<dobey> bbiab
<alecu> fagan, I'm trying again now.
<alecu> cool
<fagan> ok should be good now
<fagan> im not going to be doing anything with my iternet so should be ok for bandwidth
<fagan> *internet
<alecu> fagan, shit, it got disconnected again :-(
<fagan> didnt noice there
<fagan> notice
<fagan> did you close the brower window again :)
<mandel> nessita: when running th etest I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613813
<nessita> mandel: how did you branch?
<nessita> mandel: there is something wrong with your install, you're running u1trial from /usr/local/bin/u1trial
<mandel> nessita: bzr branch lp:
<nessita> that smells
<mandel> nessita: I'm using the u1trial from trunk
<nessita> mandel: can you use it from nightlies?
<nessita> meaning, enable nightlies and update everything from there
<nessita> mandel: I'm trying to think out the box here, that error "makes no sense" (tm)
<nessita> mandel: or, we can try something else: from control panel trunk, try this:
<mandel> nessita: ok, so is my env, no worries I'll find out why
<nessita> mandel: try this:
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=. python -c "import ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.gtk.tests.test_gui"
<mandel> nessita: that works
<nessita> mandel: that error is odd since is trying to import without the ubuntuone.
<nessita> ImportError: No module named controlpanel.gui.gtk.tests.test_gui <- where is the "ubuntuone."?
<fagan> alecu: missing something you need?
<fagan> I should have all the deps installed
<mandel> nessita: it must be something with my env, I'll try t see what is going on
<alecu> fagan, no: your env works fine, but it's very slow to use it from here.
 * fagan feels like he is spying 
<nessita> mandel: let me know
<alecu> fagan, so I'm looking at the dependencies, to see what's missing on my vm
<fagan> alecu: there is a wiki page for that
<fagan> mandel: whats the address of that wiki page for the deps
<fagan> alecu: there are a lot that are got through easy install so your best bet is to follow the wiki
<mandel> fagan: you can find it through our Ubuntu One wiki
<alecu> fagan, yeah, good point.
<fagan> mandel: is it linked on a page somewhere I cant remember the address
<fagan> alecu: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsPort
<alecu> fagan, that page looks much complete than the last time I saw it :-)
<fagan> alecu: I updated
<fagan> *it
<fagan> with stuff from my blog post
 * fagan wonders why more people dont read his blog 
<fagan> :d
 * mandel walks dog
<fagan> alecu: if you have any questions just ask and ill be able to answer them
<fagan> ive set up the deps about 3 times now so its easy enough now
<alecu> cool
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<nessita> mandel: were you able to run the test suite?
<Daviey> Bah, where is Aq when you want him.
<fagan> Daviey: missed him by about an hour
<Daviey> gah
<fagan> anything i can help with buddy?
<Daviey> fagan: Oh, thanks for offering - something unrelated..
<fagan> Daviey: ah ok thats cool
<dobey> mandel: are there any issues with running pyflakes on windows?
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<nessita> dobey: hey there. Is there any way to debug why in a test I'm getting  dbus.bus.REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS when trying to request a bus_name for a test? I m pretty sure I haven't request it before, since I have a single test registering the com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon bus name
<nessita> dobey: can I inspect the dbus session some how to see what other service is registered under that name?
<dobey> nessita: well, you could pdb at that point, and pause the tests, get the dbus bus address, and connect to it in d-feet
<nessita> dobey: ah, let's see!
<dobey> nessita: probably should insert the pdb bits right before you try to register
<nessita> yes, did that
<nessita> right after requesting the name
<nessita> dobey: how can I query the address? so far I have
<nessita> (Pdb) session_bus
<nessita> <dbus._dbus.SessionBus (session) at 0x42c1d10>
<nessita> session_bus.get_unique_name()?
<dobey> nessita: os.environ['DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRES']?
<nessita> (Pdb) import os
<nessita> (Pdb) os.environ['DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRES']
<nessita> *** KeyError: 'DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRES'
<nessita> SS
<nessita> ;-)
<dobey> typo yes
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: ok, so there is nothing registered in that bus
<nessita> and yet name == dbus.bus.REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS is True
<dobey> what does session_bus.get_unique_name () return?
<nessita> (Pdb) session_bus.get_unique_name ()
<nessita> ':1.2691'
<dobey> i don't even know what that does exactly :)
<dobey> huh, ok, not sure what that is
<dobey> nessita: not sure what the args are, but what does session_bus.name_has_owner() give you?
<nessita> checking
<dobey> when you pass in the name you're trying to register
<nessita> True
<nessita> I mean, (Pdb) bus_name
<nessita> 'com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon'
<nessita> (Pdb) session_bus.name_has_owner(bus_name)
<nessita> True
<dobey> what does session_bus.list_names() give you? only that one?
<nessita> nopes, a lot
<nessita> (Pdb) len(session_bus.list_names())
<nessita> 264
<dobey> wow
<dobey> it's only 112 for me; connected to my actual session bus
<nessita> WTF?
<nessita> (Pdb) [i for i in session_bus.list_names() if 'ubuntu' in i]
<nessita> [dbus.UTF8String('com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui'), dbus.UTF8String('com.ubuntu.sso'), dbus.UTF8String('com.ubuntuone.controlpanel'), dbus.UTF8String('com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon'), dbus.UTF8String('com.ubuntuone.Credentials')]
<nessita> this is somehow the real bus
<nessita> but the address is certainly a custom one
<dobey> weird
<nessita> well, the env var is a custom address
<dobey> is this using the qtreactor, or the glib one?
<nessita> dobey: is this using the qtreactor
<nessita> dobey: it never happens using the glib one
<dobey> ok
<nessita> can we confirm that the address returned by os.environ['DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS'] is the same "attached" to the session_bus?
<nessita> dobey: for what is worth, this is d-feet pointing to what os.environ['DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS'] returned: http://ubuntuone.com/p/vy5/
<alecu> nessita, in the d-feet connected to that bus address... do you see all those 264 items?
<dobey> no
<nessita> alecu: nopes, is empty (see http://ubuntuone.com/p/vy5/)
<alecu> nessita, weird.
<nessita> alecu: somehow the real session bus is being used in the tests when using qtreactor
<alecu> nessita, let's say that backwards: somehow the qt-dbus bindings are not using the value in DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS (so it's connecting to the default session bus)
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure how to check the bus address inside the dbus code itself
<nessita> dobey: I'm reading the dir() output, can't say either. I know that:
<nessita> (Pdb) session_bus.get_unix_fd()
<nessita> 29
<nessita> but not sure what that means
<dobey> nessita: can you create a separate SessionBus() instance?
<nessita> dobey: I think so, in another python terminal
<dobey> nessita: i mean, inside the pdb
<nessita> sure
<dobey> nessita: like newbus = dbus.SessionBus(); len(newbus.list_names())
<dobey> nessita: is that still 264, or is it 1? :)
<nessita> (Pdb) import dbus
<nessita> (Pdb) session_bus2 = dbus.SessionBus()
<nessita> (Pdb) session_bus2.get_unix_fd()
<nessita> 29
<nessita> (Pdb) len(session_bus2.list_names())
<nessita> 266
<nessita> (Pdb) len(session_bus.list_names())
<nessita> 266
<nessita> get_unique_name() also matches
<dobey> ok
<dobey> this is in controlpanel i presume?
<nessita> dobey: yes sir
<dobey> ok, i'm going to check something; gimme a couple minutes
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: what test is this failing under?
<dobey> or, what part of the code are you attempting to test?
<dobey> i think i might have an idea what the problem is :(
<nessita> dobey: from https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-sdtool/+merge/62571, the only test that is leaft alone testing DBus syncdaemon stuff
<nessita>  def test_set_status_changed_handler(self):
<nessita> dobey: the setUp calls:
<nessita> 1026         self.register_mockserver(SD_DBUS_IFACE_NAME,1027                                  "/status", StatusMockDBusSyncDaemon)
<nessita> oosp
<nessita> 1026         self.register_mockserver(SD_DBUS_IFACE_NAME,
<nessita> 1027                                  "/status", StatusMockDBusSyncDaemon)
<nessita> and that fails (from ubuntuone/controlpanel/integrationtests/__init__.py: register_mockserver)
<dobey> right, ok
<dobey> nessita: can you tell me what happens if you run the tests with QT_NO_GLIB=1 set in the environment?
<nessita> trying...
<nessita> though you must know the failure doesn't happen 100%, but I'll try
<dobey> so sometimes it connects to the correct dbus-daemon?
<dobey> well, QT_NO_GLIB i would expect to cause more errors, not less; in this case
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure, I may have had syncdaemon turned off
<dobey> ok
<nessita>     test_file_sync_status_changed ... Traceback (most recent call last):
<nessita> Failure: twisted.internet.defer.TimeoutError: <ubuntuone.controlpanel.integrationtests.test_dbus_service.FileSyncTestCase testMethod=test_file_sync_status_changed> (test_file_sync_status_changed) still running at 3.0 secs
<nessita> every dbus related thing is failing like that ^
<dobey> ok, great
<nessita> great? :-/
<dobey> yes, great as in more clues to debug the problem are better than no clues :)
<dobey> so it is causing more issues, as i expected
<dobey> ralsina: are you still around?
<dobey> nessita: ok, i am making a branch to test against; but it is not the real fix branch, just to help us debug
<nessita> dobey: sure, bring it on!
<dobey> doh; it is failing for me :(
<dobey> ok, yay, semi-fix working now
<nessita> dobey: any clue what's wrong?
<dobey> nessita: ok; can you branch lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/dbus-qt-test and add it to your PYTHONPATH for running your failing test
<nessita> or where, at least
<nessita> dobey: yessir, doing it now
<dobey> yes :)
<lucian> __lucio__: hi. you named yourself the contact for anyone curious about ubuntu ono (syncdaemon) on osx
<nessita> dobey: one sec, I need to sanitize my env
<nessita> (been doing some other chnages in the mean time)
<__lucio__> lucian, yessir!
<__lucio__> whats on your mind?
<dobey> nessita: no problem; they are your tests, i'm not in a big hurry. just trying to help and fix the bugs :)
<lucian> __lucio__: i don't think i have time for it in the near future, but i'm wondering what are the roadblocks. it looks written in python
<__lucio__> lucian, it should be straightforward, i think. kepyla is also interested in it and has been playing a bit
<lucian> __lucio__: any dependencies not present on osx?
<__lucio__> lucian, we have all the platform dependent stuff in ubuntuone.platform, and most stuff from linux should work there too
<__lucio__> lucian, the biggest issues are: ipc and fs notifications
<lucian> __lucio__: isn't dbus used for ipc?
<__lucio__> (from the top of my head, maybe more)
<dobey> nessita: i think the proper fix will mean having to split up the DBusTestCase into multiple parts, since there doesn't seem to be a way to pass options to test cases :-/
<lucian> fs notifications, there's an api similar to inotify (fsevents i think)
<__lucio__> lucian, i dont think dbus is the solution for a native mac client, i might be wrong, but it definitely was not the solution for windows
<lucian> __lucio__: really? why? it works on both win and osx?
<__lucio__> lucian, yes, we just have to make sure that we can get events in the way syncdaemon expects them
<lucian> i mean it does work, i know for sure. scratch the ?
<nessita> dobey: what kind of options? setting which dbus mainloop?
<nessita> dobey: ok, just ran the test without your branch and I get the failure. Testing with your branch now
<__lucio__> lucian, people dont want to put dbus on windows, and i think that doing an explorer (files) extension with dbus is impossible/crazy hard
<dobey> nessita: yes, because the test case was still using the DBusGMainLoop bits; and we can't easily switch that at runtime it seems
<lucian> __lucio__: i don't understand why, but ok. shouldn't be a problem on osx afaik
<dobey> so looks like we will have to make a DBusGTestCase, DBusQtTestCase, and a DBusTestCase with common bits
<nessita> dobey: a lot of errors of this kind:L
<nessita>     self.assertLess(len(self.bus.list_names()), 10)
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/unittest/case.py", line 921, in assertLess
<nessita>     self.fail(self._formatMessage(msg, standardMsg))
<nessita> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: 139 not less than 10
<nessita> dobey: the number increases on each test
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, ok
<dobey> nessita: so that does point to another problem then, that connections aren't being cleaned up properly in tearDown
<nessita> dobey: some output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613872/
<__lucio__> lucian, i think it has something to do with doing things the way the platforms likes them, not just porting the whole freedesktop
<dobey> nessita: i presume it only started failing after the ~10th dbus test case in your run?
<nessita> dobey: let me confirm
<__lucio__> lucian, but i dont care much as i dont do windows or macos, actually. i just know syncdaemon.
<dobey> nessita: if instead of run-tests, you do u1trial manually, and pass -t just.this.test.to.run, with the previously failing sdtool test, does it then work?
<lucian> __lucio__: ok. i disagree with that assertion, dbus is tiny. but sure, whatever the people who do the work prefer
<nessita> dobey: before answering that, I went to the top of the run and the first error I got was:
<nessita>     d = self.cleanup_signal_receivers(self.signal_receivers)
<nessita> exceptions.AttributeError: 'DBusServiceTestCase' object has no attribute 'signal_receivers'
<nessita> dobey: so I guess that explains the connection not being cleaned up
<dobey> lucian: it's not that tiny
<__lucio__> lucian, get it working with dbus and people will have to do better or shutup :)
<nessita> dobey: and yes, second error is twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: 10 not less than 10
<lucian> __lucio__: yeah, i know. i don't really have time for that
<lucian> dobey: it's small enough. to me it seems like saying "using winforms is better because that's what the platform expects, let's rewrite this qt api"
<dobey> nessita: ok great; i think i know where to go from here to fix then. thanks
<lucian> __lucio__: i was mostly curious about the deps
<nessita> dobey: no need to run the single test?
<dobey> lucian: well, dbus is small if you don't consider everything else it needs to build and run on windows.
<dobey> ie, the entire cygwin/mingw environment
<dobey> nessita: well, i'd like to know that it actually fixes that issue as well (it should with the single test run)
<lucian> dobey: cygwin would be a problem. mingw? that's debateable
<nessita> dobey: let me see
<dobey> nessita: but the information so far also lets me fix the other issues with cleanup
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> lucian: well i've been down this road before of "just use glib/dbus on windows"
<lucian> __lucio__: hmm https://github.com/gorakhargosh/watchdog
<dobey> lucian: and you see where we are with using dbus on windows :)
<lucian> dobey: hmm, that's a bit troubling. it's the one platform where dbus/glib appear to be problematic
<lucian> but that's a more general issue
<nessita> dobey: and no, the problem persists with your branch
<dobey> mainly the big issues for porting are the IPC and file watching
<dobey> nessita: really? now that is odd
<dobey> nessita: still the NAME_EXISTS error?
<nessita> yes... and a Segmentation fault at the end: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613874/
<nessita> dobey: first run is without your branch, second is with
<dobey> nessita: i think the segfault is the same issue that you were seeing the other day with the weird segfault with the QThread/QTimeout issue
<dobey> nessita: basically, a problem in qtreactor :(
<nessita> :-(
<nessita> well, if we could fix the other issue... I may feel less sad
<nessita> the other issue == name already exists
<dobey> i think we need to fix the other issues (cleanup, and qt vs glib loop) first
<dobey> nessita: is anything in controlpanel tests explicitly creating a bus connection?
<dobey> hrmm, seems stuff is
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: kinda, this is the code (tiny): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613876/
<dobey> nessita: ok, in the DBusClientTestCase.setUp(), get rid of the session_bus = dbus.SessionBus()
<dobey> nessita: and use self.bus instead of session_bus, in that code
<nessita> ack
<dobey> nessita: then try again with my branch :)
<nessita> on it!
<dobey> should work
<nessita> YEYE
<nessita> it worked
<dobey> :)
<nessita> and no seg fault (just luck?)
<dobey> not sure actually
<nessita> dobey: the rest fails with the twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: 138 not less than 10, but I guess that is casued by the tearDown error?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it is
<nessita> ok, great news
<nessita> (given the context)
<dobey> yep, should be able to fix it pretty easily; just need to figure out how to set up a warning/error when people call dbus.SessionBus() directly in tests
<nessita> mandel: iuuuuhhhuuuuu
<dobey> nessita: he is at a concert
<nessita> dobey: he is? did he mention he was leaving? he was ion the middle of doing some reviews for me :-(
<dobey> https://twitter.com/#!/mandel_macaque/status/74137406357516288
<nessita> bu :-(
<fagan> nessita: whats the review
<fagan> I can test it and give a code review if you want
 * fagan doesnt mind
<nessita> fagan: I'd love that! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-sdtool/+merge/62571 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575
<fagan> nessita: linux review or windows?
<nessita> fagan: well, linux for now, we have no connection between SD and the control panel yet, on windows
<fagan> I suppose i
<fagan> scratch that
<fagan> thats easy then
<fagan> nessita: im on it
<nessita> fagan: great!
<fagan> nessita: so I have to test it for qt as well yeah?
<nessita> fagan: yes sir
 * fagan has to install that on this machine then so will be 15 minutes
<fagan> nessita: what package is qtreactor in?
<nessita> fagan: you need to clone it directly from the url.... let me find it
<nessita>  git clone https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<fagan> ahhh ok
<fagan> I did that for the windows one but presumed it was in the repo for linux
<nessita> not at the moment, nopes :-(
<fagan> nessita: passed on both for me
<nessita> :-)
<fagan> for the update-file-sync-status branch
<dobey> hrmm
<fagan> need to move to the other one
<fagan> dobey: whats up?
<dobey> pondering how to make the testcase complain
<dobey> i guess muck about with sys.modules[]
<fagan> nessita: done both branches pass
<fagan> just a quick code review and then im done
<nessita> yey!
<fagan> nessita: done
<fagan> and +2
<nessita> fagan: thanks a lot :-)
<fagan> nessita: np any time :)
<nessita> fagan: you may be able to help with the following:
<nessita> exceptions.AttributeError: 'QTreeWidgetItem' object has no attribute 'setIconSize'
<nessita> fagan: but from http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qabstractitemview.html#setIconSize
<nessita> the method is valid and exists
<nessita> and QTreeWidgetItem inherits from the abstract item ... or not?
<nessita> hum, the doc does not say it inherits
<fagan> nessita: let me have a look
<nessita> hum, seems like I got it wrong
<nessita> QTreeWidget inherits QAbstractItemView
<fagan> hmmm weird
<nessita> so I can not set an icon size in a per item fashion?
<nessita> only per treewidget?
<nessita> and ralsina want me to like QT? :P
<dobey> eww
<fagan> nessita: id say it would like if you do it per treewidget so the sizes will be uniform
<dobey> although makes some sense
<fagan> that would be my best guess but I didnt use treeviews in my qt learning time
<dobey> fagan: which is a dumb thing to enforce in the widget set
<nessita> fagan: I disagree. For folders listing (on control panel), higher level rows (My Folder, Ivanka's, etc) have a bigger icon that each folder
<fagan> dobey: yeah it is a little strange
<nessita> anyways, not a stopper so I'll move on :-)
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure that makes sense :)
<fagan> nessita: well ralsina can answer when he gets in on monday
<nessita> fagan: next question, would you know how to set Rich text on treewdiget items?
<dobey> the case that makes sense to me is contacts/messaging apps
<nessita> dobey: I see your point. I think it makes sense, not setting absolute values but relative values
<karni> DanRabbit: hey Daniel!!
<karni> DanRabbit: how are you?
<DanRabbit> karni: hey dude. I'm doing well, how are you?
<nessita> dobey: like in GTK, I set ICON_SIZE_MENU or ICON_SIZE_LARGE_TOOLBAR
<fagan> nessita: hmmm I have to look for that
<karni> DanRabbit: awesome. little rushed, but what can I do ;)
<nessita> dobey: and the rest is decided by the theme
<DanRabbit> haha as always :p
<karni> DanRabbit: just sent out new (last) beta
<karni> DanRabbit: how are the icons coming?
<dobey> nessita: yes, i know what you're doing; but i don't think it makes much sense in the control-panel where we're doing that. if we were showing avatars of people, maybe
<nessita> fagan, dobey: setting the icon size in a per treewidget manner works :-.
<dobey> anyway
<nessita> :-/
<karni> DanRabbit: did you have time to work on them? we missed the beta window, so you can imagine the rush
<dobey> i'm not saying qt isn't horrible :)
<nessita> dobey: ideally we need to be showing avatars
<nessita> no hands available to do that job yet
<dobey> no infrastructure to do it on :)
<DanRabbit> karni: working on them :) I'll be sending new revisions again today. Ah, what kind of deadline are we working with?
<karni> DanRabbit: I have lisette and blajk here as well, so if you need help, we could maybe split some work?
<nessita> dobey: why not? can't we get the avatars from eds?
<DanRabbit> karni: sure, whatever works
<karni> DanRabbit: @ priv
<dobey> nessita: we have no idea if "Foo Bar" in your e-d-s contacts is the same "Foo Bar" that shared you some folder. we don't have the data to make such a connection
<nessita> hum... right
<fagan> nessita: hmm I cant find any mention of rich text in treeviews
<dobey> openiduser5 isn't a helpful piece of data to distinguish who is who :)
<dobey> maybe if clients knew about other users' e-mail addresses it would be doable, but alas
<DanRabbit> karni: priv?
<karni> DanRabbit: look around. you have new chat windows :)
<nessita> fagan: me neither
<dobey> http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2006-02/thread00097-0.html
<nessita> fagan: I'll ask ralsina next week, thanks
<karni> DanRabbit: *window. you see it?
<dobey> nessita: ^^
<nessita> dobey: right, I see what your mean. Thanks for clarifying.
<dobey> nessita: that url tells you how to do rich text :)
<nessita> dobey: yey! I got that but I read it wrong since at that point I was assuming QTreeWidgetItem was inheriting from the abstract item
<nessita> now it makes more sense
<dobey> ok
<fagan> nice
<fagan> go team go :D
<dobey> it's amazing what google can find
<fagan> well I went straight to the api docs and tried to find something that matched it but that sometimes gets lost in translation I suppose
<lucian> am i reading this right? syncdaemon/hash_queue.py uses python threads for CPU-bound tasks?
<dobey> ugh, all these TestCase things are so confusing to follow
<dobey> this heat is tiring
<dobey> nessita: can you pastebin me the full traceback for the signal_receivers error you saw when testing with my test branch?
<nessita> yes
<dobey> thanks
<fagan> dobey: how hot is it?
<dobey> hot enough to boil a monkey's bum
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613903/
<nessita> dobey: wait, I have a better one
<dobey> ok
<fagan> dobey: thats pretty hot, here its about 10 degrees C
<fagan> which is mildly warm for night time
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613904/
<dobey> fagan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA
<fagan> dobey: hahaha
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i think these are a result of some weirdness with Python and the way test cases are being used in control panel
<thisfred> more likely MRO issues
<dobey> nessita: and maybe tim's fix to use @defer.inlineCallbacks and yield/super in the DBusTestCase in devtools exposed it
<dobey> ah well bruce
<nessita> dobey: probably. ANy specific code I can help you with?
<nessita> I need to context switch to do so, I'll all over a QT issue right now. But if you need help, shout
<nessita> I'm*
<dobey> nessita: not at the moment. was just looking at that, and it looks like something we need to fix in cp rather than in devtools. afaict the devtools code is correct.
<thisfred> dobey I think this is a case where something isn't yet calling super in its __init__
<dobey> thisfred: well, in setUp probably; and deferreds are involved
<thisfred> shall I have a look? which branch?
<thisfred> or setUp yeah
<dobey> thisfred: no, i'm going to fix the other issues first, and then come back to this
<thisfred> missing attribute in a superclass is probably not related to deferreds, I'm thinking this will be simple to find
<dobey> well i don't think it's hard, but i think there other issues i need to fix first :)
<thisfred> sure, let me not distract you
<thisfred> BEER BREAK EVERYONE
<dobey> mmm, beer
<thisfred> dobey: going here on sunday!  http://biergartenhaus.com
<thisfred> wierd name, but proper beer
<dobey> nice
<thisfred> weird
<dobey> bier
<dobey> not weird, just redundant
<fagan> no fair I have tea
<dobey> or at least, garten + haus seems redundant
<dobey> actually, forget beer
<dobey> rum!
<thisfred> Im Himmel gibt’s kein Bier,
<thisfred> Drum trinken wir es hier.
<fagan> dobey: what kind of rum are we talking about?
<dobey> the black seal
<fagan> dobey: never heard of it but malibu is tasty
<fagan> although its not *really* rum because its flavoured and all that
<fagan> but its very nice
<fagan> :)
<dobey> shume zhurme, shume shume zhurme
<dobey> uh, what do you mean "because it's flavored"
<fagan> dobey: its coconut flavoured
<dobey> uh, yes
<fagan> I love it though
<dobey> but i don't understand the "not really rum" bit
<fagan> dobey: well there is run in it but its not like regular rum
<fagan> *rum
<dobey> obviously you're not a golfer.
<nessita> alecu: you up for a couple of (no so short) reviews? mandel was on them but he left
<fagan> dobey: oh no
<fagan> LD
<dobey> your statement is totally illogical
<fagan> dobey: yeah im a bit illogical
<fagan> :)
<dobey> you don't know anything about rum, do you?
<fagan> dobey: well ive drank it
<fagan> dobey: I wouldnt say I know much about it
<alecu> nessita, pong. I better do them on monday.
<thisfred> nessita: can I help?
<dobey> or liquor in general, and how it is produced
<thisfred> I have one or two reviews left in me
<nessita> thisfred: yes you can, and I would love if you do!
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-sdtool/+merge/62571 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-file-sync-status/+merge/62575
<fagan> dobey: well I learned how beer is made but not vodka or any spirits
<thisfred> on it
<dobey> what, at the guiness storehouse tour in dublin?
<fagan> dobey: well they teach us in school but I have worked for a couple of nights in the guinness storehouse and have worked in pubs for a good while
<fagan> I help out my dad from time to time
<fagan> and my uncle
<dobey> anyway, malibu is not flavored; but it has flavor. there is a difference
<fagan> dobey: well its part of the process in making it that adds the flavor I get that
 * fagan cant think of the word for it though 
<dobey> well, but part of the process is not "add flavor" like say, with Bacardi Orange and such
<dobey> anyway
 * dobey ponders how to split this test case up properly
<fagan> yeah anyway I know what you mean though
<thisfred> nessita, I get this on the first branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613912/
 * dobey listens to some more foreign language music
<alecu> fagan, how do you help your dad and uncle? do they run a speakeasy?
<dobey> lol
<dobey> i don't think ireland is in a period of prohibition :P
<fagan> alecu: hah na my dad is a karaoke host and a dj and my uncle is a singer
<fagan> dobey: Ireland *couldn't* have a prohibition
<fagan> :D
<thisfred> I was gonna say: banning smoking in pubs was a bold move, but prohibition will be suicide, and not just politically
<dobey> uh
<dobey> hell, Iran can't even have prohibition
<fagan> thisfred: well there would be riots (im actually serious)
<thisfred> I know
<fagan> thisfred: someone would get their knees broken and it would be overturned in the morning :D
<thisfred> nessita: looks like dbus type conversion issues? Why oh why did they do it this way in python-dbus
 * fagan didnt get that I wonder why
<fagan> thisfred: was that on the qt version or the non qt version you are getting that
<thisfred> fagan: everything you get out of dbus is wrapped in a dbus.* type, which behaves 99% like the python type it represents
<thisfred> and then breaks horribly in the other 1% of cases
<dobey> lawl
<fagan> ahhh ok
<fagan> :)
<dobey> thisfred: it's not type conversion issues
<thisfred> 64bit issues?
<dobey> it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/+bug/789299
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789299 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "DBusTestCase sometimes connects to real session bus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress]
<fagan> I did it in 32bit
<thisfred> dobey: I still don't understand the test failures though:
<thisfred> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: dbus.UInt32(3L) == 3
<dobey> thisfred: you have syncdaemon already running
<thisfred> oh right
<dobey> thisfred: it's doing assertNotEqual, and they are equal
<thisfred> yeah I get it, I missed the line before that actually gives the information
<dobey> i'll fix that first, since it's at least easier to deal with
<thisfred> dobey: so if I kill sd the tests will pass, and the branch will be landable, since no sd will be running on the tarmac server?
<dobey> well, i don't know
<dobey> it might just fail because there isn't a session bus already running for that user
<dobey> so let's fix that bug first, it's the easiest thing to fix here :)
<thisfred> dobey: it's worse: running the tests seems to start the real syncdaemon
<thisfred> killing it has no effect, I keep getting those errors
<dobey> right
<nessita> thisfred: sorry for the delay, I had to answer the door. The
<nessita>     self.assertNotEqual(name, dbus.bus.REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS) twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: dbus.UInt32(3L) == 3
<nessita> is caused by something that dobey is fixing
<thisfred> nessita: right, so I'll have to wait for those fixes.
<nessita> thisfred: well, kinda. If you could review the code diff and test it IRL (the second one) that would be a lot
<nessita> I need to run for a while, people arrived for a visit
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder why we don't just bus.close() in the tearDown()
 * dobey suspects verterok doesn't remember either
<verterok> dobey: right, no idea what's that about :)
<verterok> dobey: but I remember having a very bad time trying to get dbus playing nice with the tests :)
<dobey> we do call flush() and close() though, so wonder why it's not working right
<thisfred> ooh my Harry Smith Anthology of American Fol Music arrived!
<dobey> probably because it's in a deferred() so the next testcase is already running before close() completes
<thisfred> dobey:  don't we inline the deferreds?
<dobey> not on tearDown it seems
<dobey> grr, close the connections dbus!
<dobey> blah
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> thisfred, nessita: i think we'll have to finish fixing this later; am having trouble with stuff not disconnecting from dbus
<thisfred> ok, then I declare it gin tonic o'clock in the fair city of Baltimore
<thisfred> fair to middling
<dobey> you should walk that dog thing
<dobey> hrmm, and looks like the weird AttributeErrors were a result of tim's change to use inlineCallbacks and yield super() on setUp :-/
<dobey> oh well, i give up for now
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<thisfred> you too
#ubuntuone 2011-05-28
 * nessita is gone
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> lisette: #a8c24e
<duanedesign> mornign all
<fagan> afternoon duanedesign
<fagan> :D
<duanedesign> hey fagan
<duanedesign> fagan: how are things on the other side of the pond today?
<fagan> duanedesign: its the final of the european cup
<fagan> duanedesign: man united vs barcalona
<fagan> (im a united fan)
<duanedesign> cool
<duanedesign> game is not even broadcast in the states :\
<duanedesign> I am watching the movie version of 'Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy'
<fagan> duanedesign: espn is probably doing it
<fagan> I know that espn over here is covering it
#ubuntuone 2011-05-29
<rmcbride> duanedesign: fox ran the game earlier
<rmcbride> I didn't check this channel in time to tell you though
#ubuntuone 2012-05-21
<mandel> morning all!
 * mandel update reboot
<rye> verterok: morning
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, i add a comment in the MP
<mandel> gatox, ok, checking :)
<mandel> gatox, god I hate that pyflakes does not have disable comments :(
<gatox> yap
<mandel> gatox, branch approved..
<gatox> mandel, thx
<gatox> mandel, how was your weekend?
<gatox> mandel, and hi! jeje
<mandel> gatox, I might ask you for a review later, the windows tests are broken when I changed the API of the TCP activation in sso so I'm fixing and adding domain sockets in u1-client and u1-cp
<mandel> gatox, weekend was good, went to buy furniture and not much more :P
<mandel> gatox, I was at the gym on saturday worked out too much and was tired for the rest of the weekend hehe
<gatox> mandel, jejejejee
<mandel> gatox, how was yours, lots of kinet?
<mandel> gatox, is it worth it?
<mandel> gatox, I mean, is it fun to play etc.. 'cause I've seen you killing zombies.. and I would have not uploaded that video to the internet :)
<gatox> mandel, lot of ninja coding, and on saturday we went to my house in carlos paz (perrito, nessita, matiasb and some others)..... in we ate a lotttttttt of asado!
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> gatox, nice!
<gatox> mandel, yes, the kinect worth it..... is really fun
<mandel> gatox, I'd love to be there.. specially when my country is going down to hell.. putos politicos
<gatox> mandel, also.... you can plug it to your computer, and make your own programms using the kinect
<gatox> mandel, jejeje well i promise an asado if you come to cordoba :P
<mandel> gatox, would be good to remove the need of a remote.. that way the dog will not distroy it
<mandel> gatox, I'm jotted down that offer :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhh my talk in pycon australia was rejected..... so...... not spain soon :(
<gatox> mandel, i'm planning to take some vacations in japan :D
<mandel> gatox, oh :(
<mandel> gatox, I'm going to thailand this year, japan might be nexts holidays
<gatox> mandel, when you go to visit some new places...... you hire some tourist guide or something..... or tourist package...... or arrange everything by your own?
 * gatox is trying to decide which is more fun
<mandel> gatox, I usually go crazy if I go alone, I usually book a hostal because there you are going to meet students and young people (means going out which is a good thing to do) and then once I have 'friends' I improvise :)
<mandel> gatox, so for me, student hostals are the way to go
<gatox> jejeej
<gatox> yap..... i wanted something more like a tour for japan.....
<mandel> gatox, I'd buy a guide and then use the train seems to be the best thing to do
<gatox> yes..... probably
<mandel> gatox, in my trip to thailand I'm getting there and booking everything from there but knowing a little before hand, for example I'll stay 3 days in the jungle in an elephant trip :)
<gatox> mandel, wowwwwww
<gatox> pictures!
<mandel> gatox, sure, I'm even considering getting eye surgery done so I don't longer need the glasses
<mandel> gatox, I don't want to get lost in the jungle loose then and get eating by predator :P
<gatox> jejejeje sounds logic jejeje
<mandel> gatox, so the ipc on u1-client is using mocker.. I'm very tempted to remove it so that I can add tests for domain sockets too, what do you think?
<gatox> mandel, the rule is: if you are fixing/adding some tests where it contains mocker now..... REMOVE IT!
<gatox> (whenever you can)
<mandel> gatox, well, I think I do have to touch the tests because they are old right now.. :)
<mandel> gatox, also, I made changes to the code and the tests pass which is not a very good sign..
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina>   Good morning
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> Hola mandel, how's things?
<ralsina> Is the mac port done yet?
<ralsina> ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, lol I wish, I'm fixing the windows tests and in the same branch adding support for domain sockets for u1-client and u1-cp which gets us a step closer :)
<gatox> ralsina, buenas
<ralsina> mandel: ack, saw jenkins whining a bit ago, which is a good thing
<mandel> ralsina, then, more fsevents code to increase tests and add integration
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, this started late my friday (at least first time I got it) I'll try to set up the mac jenkins this afternoon (I have to play with my rooter, ouch!)
<ralsina> mandel: I just found out I can't use the mini yet because I have no mice
<ralsina> mandel: so I have to buy one and it's raining :-/
<mandel> ralsina, he, your new cat must be very good :P
<ralsina> mandel: como se llama el ave que incendia los campos mexicanos?
<mandel> ralsina, ni idea, como?
<ralsina> mandel: (deci rapido) el pajaro quema maiz
<karni> rye: FWIW, fresh comments appeared under bug #879342
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 879342 in Ubuntu One Servers "Got status code 302 or 401 using Ubuntu One" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879342
<gatox> ralsina, jajajaa
<mandel> ralsina, uf, tan malo como, como se dice autobus (colectivo) en aleman?
<ralsina> mandel: subanaprietesetrujenbajen?
<mandel> ralsina, si :)
<ralsina> mandel: that one was old when I was not
<ralsina> ;-)
<rye> karni: slow network connection, timestamp checking. same thing
<mandel> ralsina, last one, como se dice cuanto cuesta un pajaro en vasco?
<ralsina> mandel: you told me already
<ralsina> mandel: acuantolacacatua?
<karni> rye: Could we mark it as 'in progress' perhaps? Or let them know we're working on it.
<mandel> ralsina, es cara la cacatua?
<mandel> ralsina, I need to get new jokes :(
<rye> karni: in progress
<karni> rye: thanks
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, the one I did about a song with diego in twitter right now? I am fairly proud of that one!
<ralsina> And enough jokes, let's fix a bug or two
<mandel> :)
<gatox> :P
<alecu> hey ya! hey ya' all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
 * rye injects https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/ignore-in-close-write-in-dirs/+merge/106612 - nothing to fix, just test under Ubuntu ^_^
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<ralsina> rye: looking
<rye> because if i write an automatic test for this you will all hate me. Setting up ecryptfs directories in tarmac, managing mounts...
<ralsina> rye: is this the cause of all the weird eCryptfs errors?
<ralsina> or at least some of them?
<ralsina> rye: haha
<rye> ralsina: no, of only one of them: when you cd to ~/Private, syncdaemon explodes and won't synchronize anything until restart
<ralsina> rye: yes, we will not add tests for that :-)
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> Anyone other than rye has branches for review I should look at?
<alecu> rye, no need to do an integration test for this; but a unit test would be nice.
<rye> alecu: the thing is that i can't cause pyinotify to trigger this
<alecu> rye, so, we should at least build a pair of tests that try to send the IN_CLOSE_WRITE and that check whether it was pushed or not.
<mandel> ralsina, there are a few but I think I went over all of them..
<rye> alecu: another thing - we don't seem to have any test that tests for filters like this
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<alecu> rye, we should send a synthetic event. But don't worry, I can take care of those tests.
<alecu> rye, thanks a lot for finding this and for your fix.
<rye> alecu: it has been sitting in LP for 6 months and today joshuahoover forwarded me a ticket with exactly this problem and I recalled I promised to get it in in some of my blog posts
<ralsina> alecu: so you will branch from that branch?
<alecu> ralsina, right
<ralsina> alecu: ok, cancelling review
<rye> alecu: so should I unpropose the branch?
<dobey> huh?
<alecu> rye, I'm working on the test, then you can add it from my branch so the branch with the fix is still the one you did.
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/poauth/test-runner/+merge/105874 still has no reviews :)
<ralsina> dobey: on it
<rye> alecu: oh, shiny! I get all the credits!
<alecu> rye, and the karma, yes.
 * rye loves bzr --author switch
<ralsina> dobey: line 107 of the diff, why?
<ralsina> dobey: same thing in other places, too
<dobey> ralsina: you mean the new line?
<dobey> line 187 in the diff isn't a change, either
<ralsina> dobey:107 not 187
<dobey> oh, 107
<dobey> doh
<dobey> because python3
<ralsina> dobey: you are using list() on a generator
<dobey> no
<ralsina> dobey: both are valid on python 3
<dobey> am using list() on a thing that isn't a list
<dobey> .items() does not return a list on python3
<ralsina> dobey: yes items() on py3 is a generator. You can iterate over it just fine
<ralsina> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/66420/
<dobey> tell that to 2to3
<ralsina> dobey: do not use 2to3, 2to3 is dumb :-)
<ralsina> dobey: or, better, explain me the problem. So, if you use 2to3 on that without the list() it fails?
<dobey> 2to3 just outputs a diff of suggested changes. one of those suggested changes is to include the list() there
<ralsina> dobey: ok, that one doesn't seem necessary, and is kinda ugly
<dobey> i can change it to not have the list() i guess
<ralsina> dobey: please
<ralsina> dobey: that change only is useful when you are using items in a non-iterative fashion, which it seems is not the case in any place here
<dobey> pushed
<ralsina> dobey: you can even tell 2to3 to not suggest those changes with -x dict (but that disables a bnch of other stuff too)
<dobey> ralsina: also, i guess we do need to backport some things for windows-installer, and maintain a stable branch, if we are going to ever have nightlies, beta, and stable releases for windows
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> dobey: it makes sense to have a stable branch that builds from stable and keep trunk building from trunk
<dobey> i guess i'll do that then
<ralsina> dobey: should be just a small fix in conf.py
<rye> erm... how come i have conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/ignore-in-close-write-in-dirs-stable-3-0/+merge/106613 ???
<rye> oh
<rye> i know
<dobey> wow that is a long branch name
<rye> proposed against trunk
<rye> dobey: if it breaks, i found a bug :)
<dobey> rye: not really. unix sockets have a maximum filename length
<dobey> rye: so if it breaks, your branch name is too long :)
<rye> yeah, i guess 128 characters
<dobey> rye: why no unit test?
<rye> dobey: alecu is working on that since he knows where events can be injected from
<rye> switched to WIP
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> morning briancurtin
<briancurtin> morning dobey
<dobey> briancurtin: are any of the last 3 changes on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk necessary for doing the 3.0.1 release for winodws?
<briancurtin> dobey: nope, those aren't needed for it
<dobey> ok, cool
<alecu> rye, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ignore-in-close-write-in-dirs
<alecu> rye, (still running the tests on it, though)
 * mandel back
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: made the 'release' of windows-installer 3.0.1 with updated xml to change the version to 3.0.1 and build to 1001
<ralsina> dobey: awesome, thanks
<dobey> so you should be able to build a 3.0.1 release for windows now
<rye> alecu: wow, i spent a couple of days ago trying to come up with the test... and all I was thinking - how to make filesystem send these events
<ralsina> briancurtin: what dobey said^
<briancurtin> ralsina: how should that affect the 3.0.1 installer i already built? i was going to do some last testing this morning then ask if rick got a chance to look at it, then get everything signed
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, since you already built it, in no way I guess :-)
<dobey> i thought that was a "candidate" and we'd build a proper thing after the stuff was released
<ralsina> dobey: the idea of a candidate is that if it's approved, it's shi[pped
<dobey> ralsina: but the idea of having consistent releases across platforms is that everything is built from things that are released :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, we have a conflict of paradigms here ;-)
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin: we need to decide on a worklow here
<ralsina> flow*
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin: and I am sure you two can come up with a nice one
<ralsina> For this release, just ship the one that's done, for the next one, we have a defined checklist and steps to follow
<ralsina> dobey: plus, the one that was built on friday should be the exact same code as this one we could build now, really
<briancurtin> since "creating the release" in LP is something dobey does, at least for now, i'd hate to have him go through any of that, then come back today and say no now we need to include these two branches, do another candidate, come back with another branch, then we finally release
<ralsina> briancurtin: the main problem being that we keep needing magic branches
<ralsina> briancurtin: which is something we should aim to get rid of for the next release, anyway
<briancurtin> id certainly love to get away from that
<dobey> well, what is the current 3.0.1 installer built from exactly?
<ralsina> briancurtin: we are all in agreement there. We just need to get it fixed. So, you and I will do it before the next release. Plus, with the nightlies from jenkins, we can get have QA test before we do a "real" release, and avoid all this silly work you  have to do now.
 * ralsina is -1 on english today :-/
<dobey> msinly, i think we should also strive to have reproducible builds on windows as well as linux.
<briancurtin> dobey: it's from stable 3.0.0 plus https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/c2c-loading and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/fix984407-windows-is_root
<dobey> err mainly, not msinly
<dobey> briancurtin: ok i think we definitely need a new installer then
<ralsina> briancurtin, dobey: isn't windows-is_root in 3-0 now?
<briancurtin> crap...do we still need mandel's extra logging SSL branch
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, that's merged
<briancurtin> yeah, i have no idea what we're doing then
<mandel> briancurtin, is there :)
<dobey> ralsina: actually i don't think the extra logging is in stable-3-0
<ralsina> dobey: oops, it should, shouldn't it?
<briancurtin> i do the release from stable-3-0 on the 3.0.0 tag, plus the two branches listed above
<mandel> ralsina, dobey, briancurtin, it is in trunk.. maybe not in an stable branch
<briancurtin> so mandel's branch isn't in the stable, so i forgot that one...
<briancurtin> ugh
<dobey> there are lots of other branches that should be included in the 3.0.1 release
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, let's do one from 3.0.1 tag instead. dobey: we should get mandel's branch in stable, too :-(
<ralsina> briancurtin: anyway, we probably can't get QA today because it's accounts-releas-day-again
<briancurtin> ralsina: no problem. i will take a look today and see what i can find on my own, then get them a release whenever they can take it
<ralsina> mandel: please restate bug #1002208 as a bug? :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002208 in Ubuntu One Client "Unix domain sockets should be used for the IPC on darwin" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002208
<mandel> ralsina, fuuu ok, on it, I wish my todos would use bug titles..
<dobey> i wish bitrock had good version comparison support
<ralsina> mandel: thing is, a bug should describe something that is wrong, not how we want to fix it
<joshuahoover> ralsina, briancurtin: i think we can probably do qa on windows in between new accounts work...don't hold up on it for qa...if need be i'll help test again
<mandel> ralsina, I know, I just keep writing things as my todo list..
<ralsina> mandel: so "Darwin is using wrong transport" is a bug title, specially with a description explaining why
<ralsina> mandel:  I used to do the same, but it' tricky to hand bugs over when they are done as todos :-)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ack
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we have some minor branch selection troubles to clear first, but we'll have something today
<mandel> ralsina, I know.. sorry
<ralsina> mandel: np
 * briancurtin rebooting since windows update keeps nagging me
<joshuahoover> ralsina: can you update the rt ticket to let IS know it's not coming today and give them an estimate on when they should expect it? i'm thinking wednesday or thursday at this point, but i'll leave that up to you
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I think it can go out today, if QA can do a minimal run of tests
<ralsina> joshuahoover: at least put the binaries for signing late today
<joshuahoover> ralsina: oh, ok...i guess it depends on when we get the installer today...but yeah, assuming we get it before the end of the day today then we should be able to turn it around with testing pretty quick
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we'll try to get it ASAP and then we'll see
<ralsina> joshuahoover: worst case it will be uploaded tomorrow morning
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ok, sounds good
 * mmcc finishes reading backlog
<mmcc> morning all
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, can I have a very easy review for the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/darwin-ac-cmdline/+merge/106635 I just moved the code out to the correct function and allowed it to be used at package level
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mandel> mmcc, morning!!
<gatox> mmcc, of course
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<rye> YAY 3rd IPC in U1 for Mac OSX
<ralsina> mmcc: good morning!
<mandel> mmcc, I did a review I owed you, there are some small things to fix
<gatox> ohhhh the review was for mandel
<gatox> mandel, of course
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, te odio -_-
<mandel> :P
 * gatox has the ability to ping always the wrong person
<mmcc> ok mandel, still going thru emails...
 * rye goes to the last spanish lesson
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mandel> gatox, thx, we need to change that to work in a decent manner on darwin but the current imp is ok for what we need atm
<ralsina> briancurtin, dobey: want to talk about what is and is not in stable-3-0 and what should be in 3.0.1?
<briancurtin> yes
<ralsina> briancurtin: good, talk with dobey and I will listen and chime in when needed :-)
<briancurtin> so at the very least, what i've been using has been stable-3-0 plus the is_root fix (the main point of the release), the c2c fix (allows c2c page to, at the very least, not display "getting information" forever), and it should have included mandel's SSL logging branch
<briancurtin> i'm certain there is more to release, but i'm not sure if this release is just intended to fix the is_root problem since that is starting to build up support tickets, or if we want to release everything else that has been added since 3.0.0 release
<dobey> if we're going to release it as 3.0.1, then it should include what's in 3.0.1 (and i guess the ssl logging branch if necessary)
<dobey> there are definitely other important fixes in the 3.0.1 tarballs which i think should get pushed out in the windows release as well
<briancurtin> that makes sense to me, i just didnt know what else constituted 3.0.1
<briancurtin> since i already forgot the mandel branch, i need to create another installer anyway, so i can do it from 3.0.1 plus our select branches (probably just C2C then)
<ralsina> briancurtin, dobey: seems to me we rushed the windows bit and should instead have held back until we had 3.0.1 "done"
<dobey> ralsina: right
<briancurtin> agreed. i only had my windows hat on, so when we had windows ready, i was ready to roll
<gatox> mandel, mmcc can we move the fsevents mumble from today to tomorrow?? i'm taking half-day sick after the standup because i'm with a really bad headache
<ralsina> hopeully this release will be awesome enough that we'll feel no rush to do the next one
<briancurtin> rather, that one windows fix ready
<mandel> gatox, I'm ok with it
<gatox> mandel, thanks! mmcc ?
<mmcc> yeah, no problem, feel better gatox!
<gatox> mandel, mmcc thanks! i'll update the event
<mmcc> I was sick all weekend, I feel your pain :\
<gatox> mmcc, bummer.....
<dobey> briancurtin: the thing is, i don't think we had windows ready, necessarily :)
<gatox> mmcc, mandel i sent the update
<mmcc> mandel, just pushed your suggested changes.
<briancurtin> dobey: i dont *actually* think that either, we just got that is_root branch in so for most people (customers), it was ready in that they'd actually be able to use it
<mmcc> brb in time for standup...
<dobey> briancurtin: right. assuming that it didn't break for them on a couple of other bugs in u1-client :)
<dobey> briancurtin: anyway, it sounds like you need to use the release-3_0_1 tag now, and also include that c2c branch, and the extra ssl logging branch from mandel
<mandel> mmcc, ok, will take a look in a few mins
<briancurtin> dobey: so it's that tag from the stable-3-0 *branch*, correct? (just making sure i have the right terminology)
<dobey> briancurtin: right
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin: we could think of something for "patch releases" like we have in ubuntu, where we do a release from a tag +  a patch. But numbering gets crazy.
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<alecu> me too
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> mandel, ralsina dobey ?
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Friday: lot of improves in the freaky friday project. Today: Debug Filesystem notifications (not root implementation) tests, a little bit closer.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Rest (Take half-day sick leave).
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: read up on sandboxing, delinted network detection, made decision doc for osx client
<mmcc> TODO: daemon on 10.6, packaging
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: finishing security work, some tests for rye's branch
<alecu> TODO: mumble with mandel, mmcc, gatox: OSX notifications, wrap up security patches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: half day, release stuff
<briancurtin> TODO: make a new release based on what we just talked about, test it, etc
<briancurtin> NOTE: in an hour i have a PSF Board meeting so i'll be around but on the phone
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Reviews, reviews, reviews. Bug 1002307. Worked on bug 1002208 and bug 1001296 to get ipc on windows back on u1-client and add domain sockets support for darwin.
<mandel> TODO: More on 1002307 and 1001296 (making the ipc tests with pb run on linux and over both transports), more reviews, fix u1-cp ipc for the same reasons as the above mentioned bugs.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002307 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "The darwin implementation of get_activation_cmdline is missing" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002307
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002208 in Ubuntu One Client ""Darwin is using wrong transport" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002208
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1001296 in Ubuntu One Client "Tests are broken on Windows" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001296
<ralsina> DONE: bled from my nose all over my notebook (looks like blood is not conductive!), reviews, minor coding, figuring out what bug to hit first, bug triaging, askubuntu answering, canonicaladmining, etc. TODO: fix a bug BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey!
<dobey> λ DONE: 1-1 review meeting, 3.0.1 backports, 3.0.1 releases
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #853060, 3.0.1 SRUs, u1-installer 3.0.1 release/SRU
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<alecu> ralsina, ugh, nosebleed! are you all right?
<ralsina> alecu: yeah
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> alecu: I have been having sinus issues all morning, and finally blew my nose once too many
<gatox> alecu, i didn't see you in the guest list of the mumble meeting.... i talked with mandel and mmcc if we can move that for tomorrow.... because i'm about to take half-day sick leave now...... because i'm with a really bad headache
<thisfred> DONE: productive u1db handover sprint TODO: lots, first thing: u1db combine() mapping BLOCKED: no
<gatox> alecu, did you receive the update of the calendar event?
<alecu> gatox, no
<alecu> gatox: but now I see it updated, yes
<gatox> alecu, it's ok with you to do it tomorrow?
<alecu> gatox: oh, yes. No problem.
<gatox> alecu, thx...... i'm off for today now.......
<gatox> see you tomorrow!
<alecu> gatox: bye!
<ralsina> no comments?
<ralsina> EOM
 * alecu will be back in 10'
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. and then lots of SRU uploads and finishing up this installer bug
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> mandel: I have shared with you jam's windows environment which should be everything required to run u1db tests on windows
<mandel> thisfred, via email?
<mandel> thisfred, ok, got it :)
<thisfred> mandel: via this filesyncing service I heard about ;)
<alecu> briancurtin, you are aware of the branch that mandel is about to propose that fixes ipc on windows, right?
<briancurtin> alecu: no
<alecu> briancurtin, are you releasing from trunk or from the tar.gz?
<briancurtin> alecu: stable-3-0 branch, release-3_0_1 tag
<alecu> briancurtin, the branch is for trunk, since one of the recent branches that changed ipc to use unix domain sockets for osx broke ipc on windows.
<alecu> briancurtin, we should make sure that this issue is not present on 3-0-1
<alecu> mandel, what would the symptoms for this be? just ipc not working?
<alecu> it should be easy to tell :-)
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm building the installer right now so i'll know in a few minutes what happens
<alecu> briancurtin, great.
<ralsina> alecu: that brach never made it to stable-3-0 AFAIK
<alecu> ralsina, great. And I guess it did not make it to 3-0-1 either.
<mandel> alecu, I believe as ralsina said that this broke trunk and not stable-3-0 but let me check since it is code in sso
 * alecu sighes relieved.
 * mandel takes a look
<ralsina> alecu: shouldn't
<alecu> briancurtin, ralsina, mandel: what about the branch that logs the ssl details? Why are we manually including it instead of merging it into trunk or stable?
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, alecu, if we are using lp:ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0  to build the installer there should be no issues with the release
<alecu> mandel, great with that.
<mandel> alecu, is in trunk, I guess it was not moved to the stable branch, no idea why
<ralsina> alecu: I assumed that branch was merged into stable, seems I assumed wrongly
<ralsina> alecu: tech leads in 10'
<alecu> ralsina, thanks.
<briancurtin> ugh, can't find the bug i reported about sso not working, which i think was related to mandel's IPC issue. LP sucks.
<mandel> briancurtin, was that in production? 'case the ipc is broken but was never released AFAIK
<briancurtin> mandel: no it was just on my machine using trunk
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any ideas on what to tell windows users getting the valicert error?
<briancurtin> i was trying to debug something the other day and while tests always worked, actually starting up CP and everything else wasnt working
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, let me know when you get the but num and I'll take a llook asap
<briancurtin> oh here it is, mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1000407
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1000407 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "AttributeError on new install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<briancurtin> i dont know how, if at all, that is related to your work...but its something that broke recently
<alecu> briancurtin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/+reportedbugs ?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we have one of those?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: more than one
<joshuahoover> ralsina: at least 2 that i'm looking at right now
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ok, control panel, certificates, search for the valicert one, "enable for all purposes"
<ralsina> joshuahoover: specific steps may vary according to windows version
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, looking
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, thanks!
<mandel> briancurtin, and that one is completely new to me.. :(
<mandel> all, EOD here, alecu I'll propose the fix for windows tom, I'm getting dirty reactor exceptions on windows and will need to refactor the code to use the u1-devtools code correctly
<alecu> mandel, great.
<mandel> alecu, I should be able to propose the cp branch too and we will have all ipc on domain sockets too, but we geed to get the security right as you mentioned last time, I suppose setting the rights of the socket correctly should be more than enough
<alecu> mandel, should be enough, but not more :-)
<mandel> alecu, linguistic freedom in my part :)
<ralsina> I think I will have a lunch
<dobey> only one of them! :)
<dobey> so, i wonder how to make this code actually fail for me
<ralsina> dobey: yes :-)
<dobey> so i have a branch which i think fixes this installer issue
 * mmcc going to find a lunch to have
<dobey> bah, where is this stupid error coming from, or not as the case may be :(
<ralsina> dobey: want me to test it?
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: any update on the windows installer to test? :)
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: good timing. i'm wrapping up a quick smoke test with it right now before i upload it, will have a link shortly
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: smoke test? sounds unnecessary ;)
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: just need to make sure i pulled in the right accessory branches, since i screwed that up last time
<briancurtin> ...and its good (holds hands up like a touchdown)
<dobey> ralsina: if you could; lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/fix-aptdaemon
<ralsina> dobey: on it
<ralsina> dobey: will make sure I am in such a situation that current package fails, first, then try that oe
<ralsina> one*
<dobey> ok
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: http://ubuntuone.com/7cnc3EWLWTSblGPPPOV7DK
<briancurtin> sorry for the delay, i got stuck on the phone way too long earlier
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: cool, thanks
<joshuahoover> rmcbride, elopio: ^^
<elopio> great.
<rmcbride> (cool
<ralsina> damn you apt-get for being slower than everything else in my computer
<ralsina> dobey: branch looks good, but released -installer has decided to work correctly so could not test IRL that it fixes the bug
<dobey> :(
<ralsina> dobey: considering the volume of failure, if it fixes it, we will know
<ralsina> I know I soud like House MD there, though
<dobey> ralsina: but we need to be able to tell the SRU team how to test it
<ralsina> dobey: we can still use the "network disabled" test, right?
<dobey> hmm, let me try on my laptop without network
<ralsina> dobey: did you commit a partial fix a while ago? I may hve been using nightlies
<dobey> ralsina: no; i made a fix for a related and similar problem, but apparently not the same one
<ralsina> dobey: I may have been triggering that one then :-(
 * briancurtin back in a few minutes, need to pick up a sandwich
<dobey> ralsina: i doubt it; that was a long time ago. no way you were triggering it last week :)
<dobey> oh fun
<joshuahoover> dobey: 12.04 user with gnome 3 installed is getting this error when trying to open u1-installer...any ideas/pointers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/999508/
<dobey> it installed the cached version
<dobey> joshuahoover: it would appear they have a broken qt or pyqt install
<dobey> joshuahoover: also, that error is from the control panel :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, heh...just going by what the user told me
<dobey> hrmm, stupid error messages and label widget.
<ralsina> joshuahoover: broken system, do apt-get dist-upgrade
<dobey> so it does seem to fix the no network case at least
<dobey> would like to fix the "clicked cancel in the auth dialog" bug too, but i can't figure out where exactly there error is popping up through
<ralsina> dobey: closing the installer window half-way through leaves things in a broken state, maybe that's the same thing?
<dobey> no, that's different
<ralsina> dobey: ok
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/fix-aptdaemon/+merge/106693
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> anyone else want to review that? :)
<alecu> kinder for me!
<mmcc> dobey, I took a look at your mp but I've never written any gtk so don't have much context for judgement. looks reasonable - I'm curious about the bare integers for apparently identifying pages in the notebook, eg set_current_page(2). Is there a reason not to use a variable with a readable name there?
<dobey> less typing than defining constants for all the pages
<mmcc> okay - well I guess you still need a more knowledgeable reviewer, unless you want to coach me through testing it out :)
<dobey> i can't even fully test it myself :)
<dobey> i can only test the case where failure happens due to network being disconnected
<dobey> but whatever else is causing problems for users, i can't seem to find a way to cause it
<dobey> and users aren't particularly helpful here. "it just didn't work."
<mmcc> dobey: ah ok so this is just to get better debugging info
<dobey> well, it fixes the problem of not doing any error handling at all
<dobey> which should generally fix the problem for everyone that's having this specific problem
<dobey> since they'll be able to see the error, fix it, and try again
<dobey> there are a couple more error cases which i can reproduce, but which I haven't figured out yet either; but they are separate bugs and happen much less often
<mmcc> dobey, your commit message mentions trying again - how does that work? it looks like if you hit 'cancel', __got_response calls main_quit() - am I getting that right?
<dobey> mmcc: if you hit close it quits, yes. if you hit install, it tries to install again
<dobey> mmcc: the error page shows [Install] [Close] as the dialog buttons
<mmcc> dobey, ok. would it be a lot of work to switch that to [Try Again] [Close] or something? Admittedly it's a nitpick
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well, it's a string change
<mmcc> = translation?
<dobey> and the whole point of having it just be install there is to avoid the string change
<dobey> = pain to sru, yeah
<dobey> and i don't think having it be something else really helps clarify what it does
<dobey> changing it is only to satisfy pedantry really. it's still going to do the exact same thing that clicking on the install button did in the first place. which is install the stuff, or show the error page again
<mmcc> fair enough. I don't feel too strongly about it. any complaints with me approving this then? I understand it now.
<dobey> no complaints from me, no :)
<mmcc> ok done, thanks for holding my hand there. figured I ought to try to get used to more parts of the code (eg. gtk)
<ralsina> mmcc: good attitude!
 * mmcc pats self on back
<ralsina> mmcc: BTW, have you claimed a review day in the calendar yet?
 * mmcc tweaks shoulder
<mmcc> ralsina, yes - Tuesday! despite appearances to the contrary, it is not today
<ralsina> mmcc: hehe
<ralsina> I think we need to tell mandel to get two half-days instead of a day, because he never has reviews on monday morning
<ralsina> oh, wait he had 3 or 4 today. Ok then
<joshuahoover> ralsina: remind me again, this 3.0.1 release will have the fix for "Please don't run the syncdaemon as root", correct?
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> heh, thanks dobey and ralsina :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I expect we will cause you a lot less pain starting with this release :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'm hoping!
<ralsina> I am going to take a slightly early EOD because I feel like crap. briancurtin, the RT is in your hands as discussed, I am now about to have like a dozen ibuprofens or something :-/
<briancurtin> ralsina: i was going to wait until i got the go-ahead from rick, leo, or joshua to know they've run their test suite or whatever
<joshuahoover> "a dozen ibuprofens" ...sounds like the dosage you'd give to a grizzly bear
<ralsina> joshuahoover: well, I am half grizzly
<ralsina> father's side
<ralsina> so just 6
<joshuahoover> elopio, rmcbride: any updates on testing the latest 3.0.1 release?
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> briancurtin: when you get word, go ahead, and i'll cross ingers
<ralsina> fingers
<rmcbride>  joshuahoover looking good so far. things are working, changes are syncing
<joshuahoover> good
<mmcc> hey, feel better soon ralsina.
<ralsina> mmcc: will try!
<ralsina> bye!
<elopio> joshuahoover: I've just started my testing. No problems so far.
<joshuahoover> rmcbride, elopio: once you guys are done running through the test cases, please let briancurtin know the results, thanks!
<rmcbride> will certainly do so
<joshuahoover> dobey: i heard from a (turkish) user experiencing the valicert problem on ubuntu and the workaround in bug #997326 didn't work, it said the file already existed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997326 in Ubuntu One Client "Users in Turkey can't connect due to invalid Valicert certificate" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997326
<dobey> joshuahoover: oh fun
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah...sigh
 * dobey recalls a TMBG song
<dobey> joshuahoover: on the other hand. if the file exists for that user, i wonder if it's a broken symlink or something
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...could be, i suppose i could ask him to delete the current link and try creating it again?
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, that's assuming the file it's linking to isn't a broken symlink as well
<joshuahoover> true
<dobey> on my system it's a symlink that points to a symlink that points to a cert file
<elopio> rmcbride, joshuahoover, briancurtin, smoke works here.
<joshuahoover> elopio: thanks!
<rmcbride> elopio: joshuahoover: briancurtin: yea I'd say smoke and a bit more work fine. I have been messing around with various aspects for a while now
<briancurtin> thanks for taking a look. now that we have at least 3 people successfully using it i'll go ahead and start getting the binaries signed. let me know if anything does pop up so i can halt the process
<joshuahoover> elopio, rmcbride: did we capture these latest test results in moztrap?
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: you know, I did not. I'm working from the windows box doing this, and I hadn't set up the whole browserID thing in it yet
<rmcbride> (I also forgot Moztrap was working again)
<rmcbride> I'll get that set up in this location so that it can be recorded properly after I get dinner started
<elopio> joshuahoover: not all the tests are in moztrap yet.
<elopio> but I made the runs and recorded some results.
<joshuahoover> elopio: ah, ok...maybe we can make that part of testing windows next time? either you and/or rmcbride could probably knock out the remaining tests pretty quick next time around
<briancurtin> binaries are off to be signed
<joshuahoover> thanks brian!
<dobey> alright kids. have a good evening!
<elopio> joshuahoover: sure. I'm copying tests every day. I hope that by the end of the next week all the things from the wiki are updated and on moztrap.
<joshuahoover> elopio: cool...i would've helped last week but you know, moztrap wasn't available ;)
<elopio> I know. but don't worry, I'll leave the mac test cases to you so you are not left without the joy of documentatio ;).
<mmcc> I'm heading out for the night. Today's rathole brought to you by: homebrew, py2app, SIP and PyQt.
#ubuntuone 2012-05-22
<trubbor> Are any UbuntuOne admins on this chat?
<mandel> ralsina, can be done, I usually do reviews in the morning when I'm lazy, is a good way to start the day :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going?
<gatox> mandel, fine..... a little bit tired (i don't know why).... but fine..... you?
<mandel> gatox, ok, getting the ipc to domain sockets is showing some error in the way the tests were written, so fixing it
<mandel> gatox, dirty reactors, dirty reactors everywhere!
<gatox> mandel, yep..... yesterday before my sick leave..... i was trying to fix the fsevents tests..... obviusly there are some problems inn the way i implemented (because of the way the macfsevents lib works)....... but now with the tests it's easier to see what should do and start changing the code
<mandel> gatox, I'm glad we have all this tests.. but is a PITA to have to run them.. in my machine the u1-client ones are really slow
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh yes..... but for it's quick because in this moment i'm only running the tests for filesystem_notifications in mac
<gatox> s/for it's/for me it's
<mandel> gatox, yeah, I'm running all, it seems that we are doing something bad in the tests because when we use tcp as the transport things work, if we change it to domain sockets it times out..
<gatox> :S
<mandel> gatox, and is not an easy thing to debug, but once done we will have the perpective-broker tests running over tcp and domain sockets on linux
<rye> alecu: please ping me when you are back
<alecu> hello, all!
<alecu> rye, pingback
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<mandel> gatox, alecu, can I have a very simple review for a bug I found in u1-dev-tools, you can find the MP here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/correct-cleanup/+merge/106791
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> alecu, and, was it you the one that took all those legos? :P
<mandel> gatox, by the way, that fixes the problem I was having with domain sockets.. and is my fault, stupid mandel!!
<rye> alecu: i tried running tests within the trunk branch on precise and they don't actually pass
<rye> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000703/
<alecu> looking
<rye> alecu: that's with the IN_CLOSE_WRITE filter
<rye> re-runnign with real branch
<rye> mandel: also, where do you get skipIfJenkins for trunk?
<mandel> rye, from ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> rye, should be in trunk
<rye> mandel: quantal or precise? no such thing in precise version
<rye> ah
<mandel> rye, trunk as in nightlies
<gatox> mandel, +1
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, sweet, thx!
<alecu> hola ralsina!
<mandel> ralsina, morning! so, what do we do about my review days?
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> mandel: nah, let's keep it as it is, since you *are* doing reviews on monday mornings
<ralsina> mandel: I just had not seen it
<ralsina> alecu: we are getting urther comments on the proxy bug: a windows user claiming .pac isnot being parsed
<mandel> ralsina, well, mondays are quite calm, I can also do some on tuesday mornings to add some extra review eyes there
<ralsina> mandel: awesome, since tuesdays it's mmcc which can use a hand, and I have way too many calls
<mandel> ralsina, sorted then, mondays and tuesdays for me, I'll update the calendar
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<alecu> ralsina, we don't support .pac, right.
<mandel> alecu, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/no-darwin-in-linuxnwindows-tests/+merge/105924
<alecu> mandel, sure
<ralsina> alecu: I thought I recall that on windows we do? Or maybe we need Qt 4.8 for that?
<alecu> ralsina, the Qt docs claim it's supported, but I've never tested it myself
<mandel> alecu, we also need your review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926 so that michels branches land :)
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, and I'm waiting to see if more people request that feature, before working on it.
<alecu> ralsina, also, it's very likely that QNetworkAccessManager supports it (when downloading urls for webservice calls) but the low level qsockets do not support them automatically (as used by the proxy tunnel)
<alecu> ralsina, plus we won't be able to support it on linux and mac (other than interpreting the .pac ourselves)
<alecu> ralsina, so.... I'm just tempted to say "we don't do .pacs"
<alecu> ralsina, the user can always download the .pac and set the proxy values manually. (unless the .pac is complex and has weird rules)
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so we may have to do a manual config. dialog instead
<alecu> (one of our windows users already did this)
<alecu> ralsina, by "manually" I meant on the system control panel.
<alecu> ralsina, but yes, that means that we'll be "unautomatizing" other apps....
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but that may break things in the case of complex .pacs right
<ralsina> so, ok, let
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
<ralsina> oops
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> let's wait and see
<alecu> ralsina, right. We knew from the start that we would not be able to support *every* weird proxy use case. And as supporting this in a sane way means including a js parser, I'm tempted to push this forward for some time.
<alecu> *js interpreter
<ralsina> alecu: yeah
 * mandel back
<ralsina> dobey: 1920x1080 on a 11" ultrabook sounds nice? http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/22/asus-zenbook-prime/
<ralsina> dobey: I'm guessing that's close to 180 dpi
<dobey> bah, that url redirected to /
<ralsina> dobey: it's exactly 200dpi
<ralsina> but it's IPS so the real DPI is slightly lower because it's pentile
<dobey> it's 189 dpi; presuming it's actually 11.6"
<ralsina> if it's 11" that's 9.6*5.4 which is exactly 200 though
<ralsina> but yeah, it depends on it being really 11". If it is, I want one :-)
<dobey> would be much better if it was 8.9" though
<dobey> but that resolution at 11" is at least starting to be respectable
<ralsina> dobey: and cheap, really, about 900 for a loaded notebook
<rye> alecu: re: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ignore-in-close-write-in-dirs - have your test run completed successfully?
<briancurtin> ralsina: FYI i sent the binaries in for signing yesterday afternoon...hopefully they come back today
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, thx
<alecu> rye, yes, my test run worked just fine. I'm updating precise to see if I missed anything.
<alecu> rye, can you also try running the tests on an up to date trunk?
<alecu> mandel, why the "return defer.succeed(None)" in your branch?
<mandel> alecu, I want to be consistent and always return a deferred (cleanup does return one) rather than return None sometimes and a defer other
<alecu> mandel, addCleanup *optionally* takes a deferred. If one is returned, it waits for it to complete before going to the next text.
<alecu> mandel, so that's why I think that line is redundant.
<mandel> alecu, I can happily remove it, but the branch was already merge, I can me a new one if you want, not too much work
<alecu> mandel, it's part of addCleanup interface for that deferred to be optional.
<alecu> mandel, oh, right: it was merged. I didn't see eric's review.
<alecu> mandel, don't worry then.
<alecu> mandel, I got the tab opened to review laters :-)
<mandel> alecu, are you sure you don't want me to remove it, is a second and with a +1 from you we can merge it
<mandel> alecu, less code == less bugs and if it is redundant.. I have no problem in doing so
<dobey> bah
<dobey> nobody has tried my fix for the installer bug :(
<ralsina> duanedesign: I am clueless about what may be happening to http://askubuntu.com/questions/123580/ubuntu-one-sign-in-with-windows-client-fails
<ralsina> dobey: well, I tried it but it does not fail for me without it either
<alecu> mandel, you've got my +1 if you want to remove it.
<mandel> alecu, ok, will do then :)
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but i commented on the bug with a link to the nightlies deb, asking people who are getting the problem, to try it
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> how is it that so many people are having problems with dbus giving "connection refused" from ubuntu-sso-client, as well.
<dobey> and not say, all the other multitude of things using dbus
<mandel> alecu, here is the MP without that line: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/remove-redundancy/+merge/106816
<mandel> wow.. I have not had to do a bzr brake-lock in ages.. weird
<dobey> break
<dobey> brakes are the things in your car
<mandel> dobey, sorry, I always confuse them..
<mandel> stupid brain
<briancurtin> mandel: which branch(es) do you have which fix IPC on windows?
<mandel> briancurtin, I'm about to propose them, I had to fight a little with the reactor being left dirty
<briancurtin> mandel: everyone's enemy
<mandel> briancurtin, are you block by them?
<briancurtin> mandel: well i was just looking into why SD isn't starting up yesterday afternoon, and i think it's what you're working on
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll gladly review and test the branch
<briancurtin> or branches
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, will ping you as soon as I propose them
<mmcc> morning folks, catching up
<ralsina> mandel: just read that you now have to ask for government permission to broadcast sound or video over the internet in cataluña. You guys are weird.
 * mmcc wouldn't mind regulation of broadcasting blog comments over the internet
<mandel> ralsina, the country is really going down to hell, seriously, so far 5 of my friends left already and I have been warned that I might get into trouble do to the contract with canonical (I'm looking at what they mean)
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, because bringing money into spain is something they really can't stand, I guess
<mandel> ralsina, they don't like that you have a contract with a company as a freelancer for an unlimited amount of time (they want their cut)
<mandel> anyways, not the place to talk about this things
<dobey> mandel: time to move to BsAs! :P
<mandel> thisfred, after talking with alecu I removed a line, can you take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/remove-redundancy/+merge/106816
<mandel> dobey, not just yet.. but looks like a possible outcome
<thisfred> mandel: yeah that makes sense, I guess. +1
<mandel> thisfred, thx!
<alecu> mandel, +1
<mandel> gatox, I've got a branch that gives us ipc on mac for ui1-client (also fixes the broken tests on windows) :)
<mandel> alecu, superb, thx!
<mandel> alecu, you still have to tell me if you are the SAP executive that stole all those legos.. silence will interpreted as a yes :)
<gatox> mandel, awesomeeeeeeee
<gatox> mandel, i'm still working in the fsevents branch.... some events seems no to be properly processed
<mandel> gatox, no worries, is a very complicated part of the project I'd be surprise if you had no problems :)
<gatox> mandel, jeje thx
 * alecu hits mute on his irc client. // cc: mandel
<mandel> lol
<alecu> mandel, I'm not getting caught just like that!
<alecu> mandel, and in fact, that dude looks like "Benjamin Linus" from Lost
 * alecu ought to get a better chair
<mandel> alecu, he does look like him a lot!
<alecu> mandel, so, I fear that the Legos are a facade for a much more darker plan involving islands and time travel
<mandel> alecu, if you have to do a time travel machine I think legos are well suited for the first version
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, mandel, gatox, thisfred, briancurtin, mmcc: standup in 6'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> mandel, well, not if you are travelling before 1949... you need wooden blocks in that case.
<thisfred> ack
<mandel> gatox, can you run the tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets in you evil always failing manuel hating windows vm?
<gatox> mandel, LOL ok!
<mandel> alecu, gatox, mmcc, we have the fsevents chat after the standup, is that correct?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mmcc> yes mandel
<alecu> mandel, try to limit the machines that hate you to "virtual". Remember what happened to Sara Connor!
<mandel> alecu, hahahaha
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> mandel, your branch has some conflicts with trunk
 * gatox always execute merging with trunk
<gatox> mandel, no problem..... the conflicts resolve automatically with bzr resolve
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> gatox,  great, I'll merge before I propose the merge
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me go!
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, minor progress in a bug, mgmt call, tech leads call, helped around, bled on my notebook (no, I can't get over it yet), I think I have my sinuses filled with rattlesnakes while I was asleep, pain TODO: go to the rattlesnake doctor, try to do stuff BLOCKED: by the previously mentioned rattlesnakes NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Sick leave, keep debugging fsevents on mac, some events seems to not be process or throw properly.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing fsevents on mac.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<alecu> DONE: 99% finished with sec patches
<alecu> TODO: os-ten fs notifications mumble, finish above, bug sorting in u1-client
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> PREV: time traveler mandel
<mandel> DONE: Fixed bug 1002208 bug 1001296 and bug 1002834.
<mandel> TODO: Muble chat about fsevents. Propose branch for ipc over domain sockets on u1-client. Look at cp and provide domain socket support. Move back to fsevents.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002208 in Ubuntu One Client "Darwin is using wrong transport" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002208
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1001296 in Ubuntu One Client "Tests are broken on Windows" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001296
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002834 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Not creating a client in a ServerTestCase results in dirty reactor error" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002834
<mmcc> DONE: UX & App Store discussion, review, looking into py2app
<mmcc> TODO: review day, more py2app & pyinstaller
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: installer created from release-3_0_1, installer tested, binaries sent for signing, looked into why SD not working (but i think it's what mandel's branch fixes)
<briancurtin> TODO: get installer signed if binaries come back today, get SD working if the branch doesn't fix it
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: None
<briancurtin> NEXT: i think we're done
<gatox> yap
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<gatox> nop
<gatox> alecu, mandel mmcc i'm already in mumble
<mandel> going
<joshuahoover> briancurtin, ralsina: do we need to "nudge" IS on signing the binaries?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: can't hurt
<dobey> oh
<dobey> me
<ralsina> joshuahoover: at least get the standard "top of our queue!" response
<dobey> λ DONE: finished bug #853060 (hopefully), SRU uploads
<dobey> λ TODO: finish 3.0.1 SRU uploads, find someone to test installer fix
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<joshuahoover> ralsina: do you mind doing that?
<mandel> gatox, in that conflict I'm removing the tests/platform/ipc/test_darwin.py because /tests/platform/ipc/test_perspective_broker.py
<ralsina> joshuahoover: not at all, will do
<joshuahoover> thanks!
<mandel> gatox, and I think we can do the same with tools because the only thing that should change in the transport
<mandel> briancurtin, I have proposed a branch that fixes the windows tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/+merge/106833
<briancurtin> mandel: cool, i'll take a look
<dobey> bbiab, lunch time
<mandel> thisfred, if you fancy an interesting review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/+merge/106833
<mandel> ralsina, the jenkins slave is misbehaving :(
<ralsina> mandel: whip it!
<mandel> ralsina, we are on it
<ralsina> mandel: misbehaving how?
<thisfred> whip it good!
<ralsina> thisfred: hi5! ;-)
<thisfred> oh and: me
<mandel> ralsina, https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-dev-tools-windows-test/11/console
<thisfred> DONE: found and fixed a few memory leaks in u1db TODO: change u1db API so document.content is a dictlike object BLOCKED: no NEXT:
<thisfred> sry got drawn into u1db discussion
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<mandel> gatox, I believe I have fixed bug 997663 by accident
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997663 in Ubuntu One Client "platform/ipc imports are failing in MAC OS" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997663
<mandel> gatox, not accident, but side effect of another branch
<gatox> mandel, cool.... do you want to assign that yo you?
<mandel> gatox, sure
<mandel> gatox, we need to merge the tools.py for darwin and windows so that we have ipc for control panel, want me to do that?
<gatox> mandel, merge how?
<briancurtin> mandel: in the description of the domain-sockets branch, it says "using at least revno 73"...of what project?
<mandel> gatox, they both use perspective broker, the real diff is that the transport is different, this means that we can use the exact same code and we are done :)
<mandel> briancurtin, sorry, ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> briancurtin, I'll update the description
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh so yes :P
<mandel> gatox, if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/+merge/106833 you can see is the exact same code :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, so, 2 birds with one stone!
<gatox> awesom
<mandel> gatox, I'll take care of bug 1002994
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002994 in Ubuntu One Client "Tools implemenation is missing on darwin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002994
<mandel> gatox, should be very easy and is a matter of changing the tests and also make them run on linux like the ipc ones do in my proposed branch
<gatox> mandel, great...... let me know for review time!
<gatox> mandel, so i can take a better look at it and see how it works
<mandel> gatox, I need you to run the tests for the other first hehehe
<mandel> gatox, super easy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/+merge/106833
<thisfred> manuel: should we be using real paths in tests? Or does this not actually write to the filesystem?: TEST_DOMAIN_SOCKET = os.path.join(basedir.xdg_cache_home, 'ubuntuone', 'ipc')
<gatox> mandel, i forgot to tell you that the tests for that one are failing really bad on windows
<mandel> gatox, really? may I see?
<gatox> mandel, saving the output to a file
<mandel> thisfred, is does not write in the file system, basedir is patch to write under _trial_tests
<mandel> thisfred, is some magic added by u1trial
<thisfred> mandel: excellent
<dobey> it's not patched, but the env var is set; but yeah, you can use the stuff from dirspec directly
<mandel> dobey, yes, could not care enough to explain it properly (on a phone call)
<mandel> gatox, hey, I'm leaving give me the output! :P
<gatox> mandel, wait a sec........ f#$%ing vm
<thisfred> mandel: +1 with two small remarks
<mandel> gatox, I expected more unicode in that word coming form you!
 * alecu is starving too
<mandel> thisfred, cool, let me check
<gatox> alecu, starving! always forget
<alecu> gatox ;-)
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001185/
<gatox> mandel, jajajaa
<gatox> ok..... lunch for me!
<mandel> gatox_lunch, looks like it was broke when merging with trunk
<mandel> gatox_lunch, pull and run the tests I did the merge manually and pushed it
<mandel> gatox_lunch, for example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/view/head:/tests/platform/ipc/test_windows.py
<briancurtin> mandel: domain-sockets tests pass, now for an actual review
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
 * mandel goes to get hurt at rugby
 * mmcc lunch
<ralsina> thisfred: I am asking you to answer bug #1003028 because my head hurts
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003028 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "Frequent and sudden logouts after desktopcouch update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003028
<ralsina> also, I am mean
<thisfred> ralsina, can I answer "won't fix, project abandoned" ?
<ralsina> thisfred: you could answer 'why the heck are you installing that?'
<thisfred> how did desktopcouch even receive an update?
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> oh i fixed a bug in it
<thisfred> ralsina: I have trouble believing desktopcouch is causing logouts, but nothing is impossible I guess. There is some strange code in there
<dobey> so this guy is probably on oneiric
<thisfred> dobey: yep, but he says  someone else is seeing it on precise
<dobey> however, the update simply added an apport file
<thisfred> why are we backporting anything wrt desktopcouch?
<dobey> to the package, as it was missing though being installed by setup.py install
<dobey> we aren't
<thisfred> ok
<dobey> i doubt it's desktopcouch though
<thisfred> so then there must be something else that caused this right? Unless it's apport + dc
<ralsina> sounds like OOM killer
<ralsina> as in "the guy has bindwood with 8GB of data and desktopcouch is killing his session" or something
<thisfred> ralsina: either way, I have no idea, sounds like dobey may be better suited to answer
<dobey> it's say "INCOMPLETE"
<ralsina> he
<ralsina> we are supposed to *ask* something before marking incomplete
<ralsina> "what's your zodiac sign" -> incomplete
<thisfred> "come here often?"
<dobey> i wonder what all actually uses desktopcouch, in the archive
<dobey> ralsina: replied/incompleted
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<dobey> oh right, holiday
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on the holiday
<alecu> rye, I've ran the tests on a fully-up-to-date precise, and they all pass.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> duanedesign: if you are ever so kind... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1002990
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1002990 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "when backing up on U1 I get:Got status code 500" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> duanedesign: because I have no idea what he's talking about
<dobey> grr, clouds
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox: I've taken a look at the filesystem notifications branch you are doing for darwin, and it's looking very good.
<alecu> gatox: one thing that I'm not sure I'm understanding is how the events are being put back into the reactor main thread.
<gatox> alecu, great..... i was a little worry about some things that i didn't know very well...... but i'm understanding them better with the tests
<gatox> alecu, that is what i'm testing right now..... because i think that the problem i'm having in this moment is exactly that!
<gatox> the problem about the events not going into the processor
<alecu> gatox: so, "fsevents.Stream(self._process_events....)" says that _process_events will handle all the events, right?
<alecu> gatox: but what thread is calling that method?
<gatox> alecu, yes...... but now i see that this is being called inside the macfsevents thread....... which is not what i want
<alecu> gatox, right: it must be ran inside the thread started by self.observer.start()
<alecu> gatox: it should be called inside the twisted main thread instead.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... i'll try to tweak that a little...... but that EXACTLY the problem i'm having right now :P
<alecu> gatox: so: _process_events should be renamed _process_events_in_main_thread, and in _process_events there should be just a call to "reactor.callFromThread" to the full method.
<dobey> mmcc: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/poauth/test-runner/+merge/105874 ?
<alecu> gatox: does that make sense?
<gatox> alecu, and that will call a function inside the reactor loop from another thread?
<mmcc> back
<mmcc> dobey, sure
<alecu> gatox: if you call that from any thread, it will safely store your function and your args in a reactor queue, and when the reactor is idle it will call your function.
<alecu> gatox, so, yes :-)
<gatox> alecu, awesome! that's the twisted magic i was needing!
<alecu> gatox: reactor.callFromThread(yourfunction, *args, **kwargs)
<alecu> gatox: that's the only safe method in the whole of twisted that you can call from a different thread.
<gatox> alecu, great!! i think that maybe that can fix some of the tests that are broken!! THX alecu!
<dobey> how the heck am i supposed to find someone to test this fix
<ralsina> dobey: want me to lie?
 * ralsina woul lie for dobey
<dobey> s/for/to/ ?
<ralsina> "Not only does this ix it, my computer now knows how to make belgian waffles"
<ralsina> feel free to quote me!
<dobey> bring me a waffle and a trippel karmeleit, then we can talk
<ralsina> dobey: the waffle is in the mail!
<dobey> too bad customs in argentina will eat it and forward an empty box
<briancurtin> if alfajores would make it here, i'd buy some right now
<dobey> indeed
<ralsina> I am fairly sure there has to be a place in Chicago that sells alfajores
<dobey> i would fill an atlas f silo with them
<ralsina> although it seems not: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2004-01-09/entertainment/0401090415_1_cookie-argentina-uruguay
<dobey> the alfajores must be protected from nuclear attack
<briancurtin> ralsina: there's "buenos aires deli" here that supposedly has good ones along with empanadas, but every time i remember it, it's already closed for the day
<briancurtin> it was on TV a few times for being pretty authentic, i guess
<ralsina> it seems their specialty is maizena... ok
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB985.html
<ralsina> briancurtin: http://www.facebook.com/LucilasHomemade
<ralsina> No excuses, dude, you live in a big city :-)
<briancurtin> oh man i forgot about that place
<dobey> and not only a big city; but one renowned for illegal immigrants and their connections to illegal activities
<briancurtin> ive been too busy making treks around the city for italian beef sandwiches and hot dogs...need to get back on the trail of argentine stuff
<ralsina> haha
<dobey> argentine, italian, they're pretty well connected
<mmcc> briancurtin: how far do you really have to trek in Chicago for italian beef sandwiches? Don't they come out of the faucets there?
<ralsina> dobey: being the grandson of Enriquetta Doffo and Umberto Primo, I endorse that statement
<dobey> heh
<briancurtin> mmcc: they're everywhere, but i'll drive around all day just finding new places and "have to try them". good beef places here are like starbucks in the suburbs - everywhere
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah, understood :) it's like BBQ here. hole in the wall joints in strip malls can be amazing
<ralsina> And if you guys want the real thing: online havanna alfajores: http://www.amigofoods.com/haalmi12al.html
<ralsina> briancurtin: that happened to me in Istanbul, I tried a different kebab place every day for two months
<ralsina> briancurtin: always looking for the mythical perfect kebab
<mmcc> this food talk is distracting, I had oatmeal for lunch, after oatmeal for breakfast.
<ralsina> OTOH, 40 dollars for a box... I am taking some with me if I ever go back to the US and selling them in the black market
 * mmcc found in Austin: http://www.buenosairescafe.com/
<ralsina> mmcc: a distinct upgrade from oatmeal, guaranteed
 * ralsina measures the suitcase, he can probably fill it with alfajores and bring back two ultrabooks from the profit
<mmcc> yeah, it's been oatmeal and rice since saturday. dying to get some grease
<briancurtin> that's too long. the pre-game meeting for my series over the weekend was at a hot dog stand each time #america
 * briancurtin will never use a hash tag again in IRC
 * mmcc dug it
<ralsina> thisfred, dobey: desktopcouch found not guilty
<dobey> of course
<ralsina> oh, good, doctor's here. I'm gonna get me some prescription!
 * alecu runs to kinder
 * briancurtin brb, late lunch
<thisfred> ralsina: I saw
<thisfred> whew
<ralsina> not only do I have access to doctors that do house calls, but he gave me free medicine samples. Socialism works dudes.
<ralsina> ok, not really socialism, I am paying for this, but still, better than paying U$S 900 to be told "your kid has a fever, give him ibuprofen"
<dobey> ralsina, alecu: i think we can mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/617353 as wontfix no?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 617353 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "The network state is not checked with ConnMan" [Medium,Triaged]
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: mention that now, if NM is not installed, we assume there is network
<ralsina> connectivity
<dobey> eh, alecu filed the bug :)
<dobey> i think he knows
<ralsina> haha
<joshuahoover> ralsina: have a windows proxy user behind an http proxy with no auth who can't connect, i attached logs to bug #1003085
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1003085 could not be found
<joshuahoover> right, because it's private... http://pad.lv/1003085
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ooooook, alecu? ^
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I get a 404 there, too
 * alecu is back
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i had to subscribe u1...can you try again?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: found it searching for the bug #
 * joshuahoover needs to figure out what the new lp bug privacy settings mean/do
<ralsina> joshuahoover: private means 'post in facebook wall, set to private'
<joshuahoover> ahhhh...makes sense
<ralsina> but yeah, me too
<dobey> what do you mean "new" lp bug privacy settings?
<ralsina> alecu: looks like this is the "computer has no DNS whatsoever" case
<joshuahoover> dobey: try to create a new bug and you'll get options for who can see it...loads of fun
<ralsina> Failure: twisted.internet.error.DNSLookupError: DNS lookup failed: address 'm.root-servers.net' not found: [Errno 11004] getaddrinfo failed.
<alecu> ralsina, have we seen that before?
<ralsina> alecu: we imagined it may cause trouble ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: never tested it though, AFAIK
<dobey> what the heck
<dobey> thos options make no sense
<ralsina> dobey: thus the need to learn them
<dobey> hah
<dobey> and the "this is a security issue" thing is gone
<joshuahoover> dobey: i knew you'd appreciate them
<ralsina> things that make sense, we just guess
<alecu> ralsina, the weird thing I see is that the proxy tunnel is started, but the SD logs then say: "Connection started to host fs-1.one.ubuntu.com, port 443"
<alecu> ralsina, so it's royally ignoring the tunnel.
<dobey> ralsina: i guess we all need to have laweyers to answer those questions
<alecu> the tunnel sees no activity at all (other than being started).
<ralsina> alecu: could be a race condition if the proxy tunnel starts VERY slowly
<ralsina> ?
<ralsina> or crashing very badly
<dobey> joshuahoover: looking at those options, i think we probably just always pick "proprietary" for the cases where we need to manually file private bugs that aren't private by default
<alecu> ralsina, "VERY" slowly may trigger a timeout in SD.
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, i think you're right
<alecu> ralsina, there's a timeout in the code that starts the tunnel, in fact.
<ralsina> alecu: yeah, but that would mean, like 30 seconds to start
<alecu> ralsina, and VERY slow seems likely when DNS is broken.
<ralsina> right
<joshuahoover> ralsina: not that you don't already know this, but win 3.0.1 can't come fast enough...drowning in requests about it
<ralsina> joshuahoover: pinged IS, no response yet
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i figured
<ralsina> briancurtin: can you ping them in #is ?
<briancurtin> will do right now
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<joshuahoover> thanks guys, sorry this process gets bogged down so much
<alecu> ralsina, scratch that. DNS failing is fast in that computer: all the getaddrinfo for every root dns servers took less than a second.
<ralsina> joshuahoover: you could give them the unsigned installer
<ralsina> alecu: so it has a DNS server configured that doesn't do recursive to the internet
<ralsina> alecu: probably an internal-only DNS server
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i could, i suppose...but i'd like to not start that trend
<ralsina> joshuahoover: agreed
 * alecu starts a windows vm
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> now this bug i can test for
<ralsina> gatox: can you take care of bug #987976 eventually? Consider it a low
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987976 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "checkbox is partially obscured on signup screen by "By signing up..."" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987976
<gatox> ralsina, yap! i'll assign it to me
<dobey> huh
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
 * dobey wonders why this code was written in this way
<ralsina> dobey: there is always a reason.
<mmcc> hey dobey, it looks like your poauth code will try to ascii-encode a unicode URL if given one. This isn't new to your patch but the diff made me look. Does this matter? see oauth.py:137, and client.py:122
<dobey> mmcc: http requires headers be in ascii
<dobey> mmcc: in python3 certain apis also require encoding to ascii from the normal unicode string, to be able to get a bytes object
 * dobey fixes this SSO bug
<briancurtin> ralsina: binaries being signed right now, should be ready shortly and i'll turn it around quickly and get them to sign the installer right away
<ralsina> yay
<mmcc> dobey, ok I guess I've got a gap in my knowledge here - I knew headers are ASCII, but URLs can be unicode, right?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ^
<joshuahoover> thanks briancurtin and ralsina :)
<mmcc> is this library not used in situations where the URL is user input?
<dobey> mmcc: actually, no, they can't
<dobey> mmcc: at least, the hmac API requires ascii, re oauth.py:137
<dobey> mmcc: and client.py:122 isn't encoding to ascii ?
<dobey> at least, not in my branch anyway
<mmcc> dobey, ok I get it - unicode urls are user agent niceties...
<mmcc> dobey, no it's not. I pointed to it because it wasn't encoding to utf8 like the parameters in get_normalized_parameters were
<ralsina> mmcc: no, unicode URLs should be encoded as %-encoding thus are ascii already
<mmcc> ralsina: ack. a gap in my web knowledge :)
<dobey> mmcc: ah, not entirely sure why it's doing that. but it was like that before
<dobey> mmcc: if it's a bug, can fix it later :)
<ralsina> IRIs can contain unicode, which should be utf-8 encoded and THEN %-encoded
<mmcc> dobey: yeah that threw me a bit. I doubt it's a correctness bug - if they're coming in from ASCII headers, never hurts to utf8'em, right?
<dobey> mmcc: well, i suspect we need more tests in poauth for unicode stuff; there's like none right now
<dobey> but i think that's a separate branch to deal with
<ralsina> joshuahoover: bug #1000950 may require manual attention beyond what we can provide
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000950 in Ubuntu One Client "UbuntuOne - connection problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000950
<mmcc> dobey: sure. I'm fine with this mp now that I understand all the internet
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k
<mmcc> is anyone else reviewing mandel's u1-client domain-sockets branch? seems important so I thought I'd do that...
<briancurtin> mmcc: i haven't finished the review part of it, but i ran the tests on windows and it works, so i'm part way there
<gatox> mmcc, i was trying to run the tests for that...... but it keeps failing on my machine
<mmcc> gatox: which machine
<gatox> mmcc, my evil windows vm
<mmcc> gatox: oh right I saw that conversation as mandel was leaving
<mmcc> ok I'll find something else to review
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... i'm going to mark it as need fixing to be able to ask with him tomorrow about that
<gatox> ok..... i'm off for today! see you tomorrow people!
<ralsina> school run. May see some of you later, maybe!
<dobey> eek, bad code
<dobey> hrmm, i think i need to actually add poauth to tarmac
<dobey> also need to add lptools
<dobey> grr
<dobey> this run-mac-tests thing needs to go away
<mmcc> dobey why?
<dobey> because i keep running it on linux now
<dobey> as it's the first tab complete result :(
<mmcc> ah :\
<mmcc> maybe alias rt=run-tests ? same keystrokes...
<mmcc> honestly they could be the same file...
<mmcc> same *number* of keystrokes, I meant
<dobey> heh
<dobey> they should be the same file
<dobey> or rather i don't know what run-mac-tests does, but it shouldn't be needed
<mmcc> for SSO it's the linux script without GTK and with different ignore paths passed to u1trial
<dobey> i see that
<dobey> we need to get rid of it, and fix it so things can just use @skipIf or whatever instead
 * alecu has just reproduced bug #1003085 on a windows vm with working proxies, but no DNS server configured.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1003085 could not be found
<joshuahoover> dobey: any clues on what to tell this 12.04 user trying to setup u1 and getting this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001788/
<dobey> no, but i'd like to know how that error managed to happen
<briancurtin> joshuahoover, ralsina: 3.0.1 is now available, it's all up on the site and ready to go
<joshuahoover> excellent!
<dobey> joshuahoover: there are some other reports of that same problem though
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...anything i should ask in particular to help troubleshoot?
<dobey> hrmm, i bet it's a race condition
<dobey> joshuahoover: i can't think of anything, no
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, first time i've seen it so not sure what to have them try
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, it's showing up on errors.ubuntu.com
<dobey> joshuahoover: this, i guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/711162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711162 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> joshuahoover: i'll put it on my list to poke at in the morning
<joshuahoover> thanks
<dobey> alright, need to go. have a good evening all!
<mmcc> well color me not surprised that neither py2app nor pyinstaller 'just works' ... both seem to have issues relating to our use of homebrew for setting up the dev environment
<mmcc> is the windows-installer project the right place to put mac packaging stuff, or should there be an analogous 'mac-packaging' project? we use windows-installer on the mac now....
<briancurtin> mmcc: should probably be in its own project, especially as windows-installer is going to be used on jenkins to create the windows installer
<briancurtin> so we might want a separate project for mac installer, and i'm eventually hoping to move the buildout stuff from windows-installer to its own top-level project as well
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah ok. so, no good place for me to file bugs on this stuff yet.
<briancurtin> not really
<mmcc> I'll float the separate mac-pack project tomorrow when folks are back
<mmcc> anyone still around remember why we use homebrew instead of macports for the osx dev setup?
<briancurtin> mmcc: urbanape and (kind of, barely) myself started the port, and i think he was just a fan of homebrew so that's what we went with
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah, ok. I figured. py2app is confused by homebrew and pyinstaller is kind-of confused, but I think it'll be easier to fix. pyinstaller expects either a direct install of pyqt or macports - go figure.
<urbanape> yeah, momentum. I gave up on macports and fink years ago.
<urbanape> er, inertia, rather.
<mmcc> urbanape: ack. I note also that macports' portfiles are tcl, while brew's charmingly beer-themed system is all ruby. executable config files are a nice match for ruby
<mmcc> or are they really tcl? i dunno - they're tcl-mode anyway
 * alecu has not touched tcl for at least 15 years
<alecu> not that I miss it that much.
<teknico> alecu, you insensitive clod
<alecu> teknico, beuno still has you all slaving at the sprint? Go out, enjoy this lovely Buenos Aires weather!
<teknico> alecu, ralsina got the wheather point clear enough already, thanks :-P
<ralsina> teknico: should improve by sunday! ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc, alecu, briancurtin: how about renaming windows-installer packaging-tools or something?
<teknico> ralsina, I'm so glad for you then! ;-P
<teknico> (weather not much to do with wheat, btw)
<mmcc> ralsina: does that make a lot of work in renaming e.g. automated test scripts, etc?
<ralsina> mmcc: I am expecting "no" but could be wrong since I never did it before :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: aha. well, I have no other concern there. I mostly just want a place to file bugs so you all can see what I'm doing :)
<mmcc> hooray. I got pyinstaller to work on its own example pyqt4 app
<mmcc> on that medium-high note I will leave for the evening, might be able to come back for some more pyinstaller tonight
 * mmcc goes to watch the baby
#ubuntuone 2012-05-23
<mattwj2002> hi
<mattwj2002> is this the same the ubuntu cloud?
<mattwj2002> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<mattwj2002> the server stuff
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> mandel: oi oi
<mandel> czajkowski, hello!
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, i'm here to review your branch if you want
<mandel> gatox, ok, so I think you did not do the merge correctly, can you pull the branch from lp?
<gatox> can you give me the link again
<gatox> mandel, also.... i tried again yesterday with a new clean branch
<mandel> gatox, sure, give me a sec
<gatox> mandel, let me try without merging with trunk
<mandel> lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets
<mandel> gatox, ^
 * gatox running tests..
<mandel> gatox, I'm doing bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client test
<mandel> cd test
<mandel> bzr merge lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets
<mandel> gatox, and with that in test_windows.py there are no tests with the code you gave in the pastebin
<mandel> thisfred, morning! I wanted to setup the ec2 but just the folder did not give me much info on how to do it
<thisfred> mandel: hi, I haven't looked at the folder, but I think that's all the windows dependencies (jam said it may have too much in it, but at least it should be enough to build u1db)
<mandel> thisfred, yes, but I don't understand where to place them etc.. a little more info would be nice :)
<thisfred> mandel: I have no idea exactly how to do it either. What we want to run is make check on trunk after every checkin
<mandel> thisfred, that is what I wanted to do, but I want to set up the ec2 instance correctly in a way in which we can easily upgrade the deps easily
<gatox> mandel, so..... i'm running the tests and adding the python path as you can see at the end of the paste and i'm getting tihs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002849/
<gatox> just restarted the vm before running the tests
<mandel> gatox, can you please make sure you have u1-dev-tools from trunk
<mandel> gatox, that looks like you are in an old version
<mandel> gatox, minimun version is given in the mp description, let me check..
<gatox>  M  ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/txsocketserver.py
<gatox> All changes applied successfully.
<gatox> Now on revision 73.
<gatox> testing again
<mandel> gatox, sweet :)
<mandel> gatox, passed the tests?
<gatox> mandel, yes...... the test pass now
<gatox> mandel, if you can give me the link....... i can give you the +1
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/+merge/106833
<gatox> mandel, just a question.... did you run the tests on mac?
<gatox> for os_helper at least?
<mandel> gatox, nop, let me run them before merging
<gatox> please
<rye> ubuntuone-dev-tools should depend on python-mocker
<gatox> mandel, yes mandel.... the tests are working on mac
<gatox> +1
<mandel> gatox, I ran them to.. well as many as I could :)
<mandel> gatox, sweet, this fixes the tests on windows, I'll be proposing a fix for the tools code so that we have it on mac os x and also get the tests to run on linux
<gatox> cool
<mandel> gatox, with that we should be able to launch control panel.. and I'll get back to the fsevents code
<gatox> mandel, sweet..... i'm trying to fix some things in my branch with callFromThread as alecuu mention yesterday... but something is still wrong
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> meh, and still no reply on that bug :(
<ralsina> dobey: noone cares, it seems :-/
<ralsina> dobey: how do you feel about renaming ubuntuone-windows-installer to ubuntuone-packaging-tools ?
<ralsina> dobey: assuming you can rename things in launchpad, of course
<dobey> things can be renamed in launchpad, though tarballs can't.
<dobey> i think it needs some more thought before committing, but i'm not opposed to renaming the project in general
<ralsina> dobey: yes, we need to define a scope for it, instead of it being a dumping place
<dobey> yep
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, I'll need to go for a few mins to deal with a messenger who believes that his time is more important than mine..
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to try and make him cry.. what an ass he is 5 hours late..
<mandel> ralsina, also, I'm setting jenkins for u1db.. that is taking me some time but I want to do it so I don't get asked to run the windows tests :)
<ralsina> mandel: good idea
<mandel> ok, I'm off to yell at this guy, should be 'quick'
<briancurtin> ralsina: not sure if you saw, but 3.0.1 is all uploaded and ready to rock
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, saw it, god job!
<ralsina> briancurtin: 48 hours, it's a new record ;-)
<briancurtin> haha
<beuno> o/
<beuno> ralsina, so
<beuno> I just stopped syncing a udf wiht a lot of files
<beuno> and nautilus has been using 100% of my CPU for 5 minutes
<ralsina> beuno: you had it synced and you unsubscribed it?
<beuno> not sure what I can do to get information
<beuno> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> dobey: ^
<beuno> it had maybe 7k files
<beuno> photos
<beuno> so maybe 18G
<ralsina> beuno: AFAIK, it should not even *do* anything when you unsubscribe beyond removing emblems
<ralsina> beuno: which should take no CPU at all
<beuno> strace doesn't show anything
<ralsina> beuno: interesting. At least I should be able to reproduce it
<dobey> there are no emblems to remove unless you're *in* the folder
<beuno> no idea
<beuno> still at 100%
<rye> beuno: race condition
<dobey> however, it does check all of the files to see if they are published or not, and shows the dialog listing all the published files that you'll lose
<beuno> strace doesn't return anything
<beuno> beuno@beuno-laptop:~/canonical/ubunet/trunk$ sudo strace -p 2095
<beuno> Process 2095 attached - interrupt to quit
<beuno> restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>
<beuno> dobey, that sounds like something expensive
<beuno> that would chew up all my CPU
<rye> beuno: nautilus may have started to ask SD about each and every public file...
<rye> otoh I am not sure
<beuno> right
<beuno> is there an existing bug?
<dobey> yeah, and the api is synchronous, and blocky
<rye> ralsina: libsyncdaemon is not wrapping things nicaly, we need to rewrite it... and plugin too
<dobey> beuno: i don't think there is a bug about that specific case, but there are bugs about similar issues
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'll file it
<ralsina> beuno: we have "rewrite the plugin" in our todo for one cycle, and we are not doing it this cycle either :-(
<ralsina> beuno: you had many published files there?
<ralsina> beuno: because I just unsubscribed my 13G Pictures UDF and see no load
<beuno> ralsina, none
<ralsina> ok, nautilus is up to 30% CPU usage, but not constant
<dobey> uhm
<ralsina> LOTS of dbus requests
<dobey> stop synching in nautilus != unsubscribe
<dobey> syncing even
<dobey> it is delete
<ralsina> dobey: I unsubscribed, and nautilus started using CPU
<dobey> ie, unsubscribe this folder from all machines, and delete it on the server
<ralsina> dobey: no, I just unsubscribed from u1cp
<dobey> ok
<dobey> simple unsubscribe is a bit less work, yes
<ralsina> beuno: but only loaded the system for a few seconds, though
<beuno> ralsina, I ended up killing nautilus
<beuno> 10+ minutes of 100%
<ralsina> and subscribing again, does the same thing, nautilus starts eating CPU
<beuno> bug #1003446
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003446 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Stopping sync of a UDF with lots of files uses 100% of the CPU for a long time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003446
<beuno> this was to QA bug #983144  :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 983144 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "Stopping sync of a UDF causes unrelated warning" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983144
<ralsina> beuno: BTW, I am still getting 391% of quota used, does that have a ETA?
<beuno> ralsina, go to "My account"
<beuno> sign up for the canonical plan
<ralsina> beuno: ack
<ralsina> beuno: says I have it
<beuno> ralsina, ah, ping webm0nk3y then
<ralsina> beuno: ack, will do
<webm0nk3`> later
<dobey> huh
<webm0nk3`> more important things right now ... sorry
<dobey> why does the "Need more space?" thing on dashboard tell me I get 5GB for free, instead of telling me how much i actually have, and how much of that i'm using or have available?
<dobey> beuno: ^^ :)
<beuno> dobey, legacy, I'll raise this with design, thanks
 * mandel back
<mmcc> hi folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mandel> dobey, can you let me know the version of devtools that tarmac has? specially for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/domain-sockets/+merge/106833
<dobey> mandel: it should have whatever is in nightlies
<mandel> dobey, k
<dobey> apparently it wasn't updated
<mandel> dobey, can I set that branch back to approved then? I mean, will tarmac have at least revno73 of devtools?
<dobey> mandel: it's r73 now yes
<dobey> mandel: why are we running the PB tests on linux?
<mandel> dobey, because we can, they have no windows deps so we have now better coverage when tarmac runs the tests
<dobey> ok
<dobey> man, writing unit tests is hard :(
<ralsina> mandel, dobey, alecu, gatox, briancurtin, mmcc, thisfred: standup in 7'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> oh bother
<thisfred> ack
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> ralsina, dobey, mandel?
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> sorry, phone
<gatox> mandel, last
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Lot of debugging for fsevents in mac, there is some problem with the callback of macfsevents not being called (was working in the example), callFromThread is not doing the trick right now.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep debugging macfsevents itself to see if everything is being executed properly. 1-1 ralsina
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: mumbled about os-ten notifications and status. submited final security patch
<alecu> TODO: setup os-ten dev-env on my mac, mumble re: stress testing the root daemon with mandel, sort some SD bugs
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: 3.0.1 is now broadcasting live to the world
<briancurtin> TODO: get CP passing, plug in build_installer on jenkins
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: mumbled re: daemon, etc. , hit+fixed first pyinstaller bug: works on sample, not yet on sso
<mmcc> TODO: find next pyinstaller bug, repeat. / packaging plan email
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1002855 TODO: make u1db query parser into real parser BLOCKED: no NEXT: ralsina
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1002855 in U1DB "Change document object API" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002855
<ralsina> DONE: started work on the "None has no get_root attribute"bug, is complicated. mgmt call, 1-1 with chipaca, 1-1 with briancurtin, felt sick, saw doctor TODO:  finish that bug more 1-1s BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> next dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: SRU uploads, bug triage
<dobey> λ TODO: find someone to test installer fix, installer SRU, bug #711162
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711162 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711162
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: Fixed windos tests. Merger tools on u1-client to be used in darwin and windows
<alecu> mmcc, saw your message yesterday late that you got a sample qt app packaged. cool!
<mandel> TODO: get a u1db jenkins work
<mandel> ge back to fsevents
<Chipaca> ralsina: can I add "get better" to your TODO slot? :)
<mandel> BLOCEKD: No
<ralsina> Chipaca: sure!
<ralsina> Chipaca: constant improvement is the goal ;-)
<thisfred> also, I'm taking lunch early, as in now, to go to the post office and mail off another ton of 'plz for not to deport' paperwork. bbiab
<mmcc> alecu, yep only 2-3 hours to get their example working :p
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: add "don't get deported" then
<alecu> mmcc, was it finally due to us using brew?
<mmcc> they did accept my github pull request for the patch though, so I'm optimistic for help with future bugs
<ralsina> thisfred: we like our devs not deported as much as possible
<Chipaca> ralsina: i meant from being sick
<ralsina> Chipaca: I know
<thisfred> I can work from the Dutch gulags, I suppose ;)
<Chipaca> ralsina: :)
<ralsina> thisfred: all that putting fingers in dams interferes with proper touch typing
<mmcc> alecu: yes - there's an extra copying step that pyinstaller had hard-coded paths from macports and the binary installer, but wasn't looking for the brew location
<ralsina> mmcc: I vaguely heard TCL mentioned late yesterday
<ralsina> mmcc: O RLY?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, macports port files are tcl...
<thisfred> ralsina: funnily enough that legend is virtually unknown *within* the Netherlands
<ralsina> thisfred: maybe all witnesses drowned. Fingers are very ineffective dam-repairing systems
<ralsina> mmcc: my sympathies
 * dobey wonders how to write a unit test for this
<ralsina> I don't even remember tcl syntax anymore (argument passing that looked like shell?). good for me!
<dobey> or i could just not do it
<mmcc> ralsina: heh. it was readable enough to tell if it was doing the right thing. Luckily I didn't have to write any
<ralsina> dobey: I think what you did with -installer already qualifies as best effort, maybe the SRU review will let it through
<mmcc> ralsina: what was the ORLY for?
<dobey> ralsina: oh, this is a different issue
<ralsina> mmcc: tcl. I am flabbergasted.
<ralsina> mmcc: I assumed only the dutch used it nowadays.
<alecu> to fix dams?
<mmcc> oh, heh. yeah me too. no wonder homebrew took off. Ruby is much more fashionable
<mmcc> and, honestly just nicer than tcl for "configuration scripts", IMO
<ralsina> alecu: using Ousterhout's book, surely
<alecu> gatox, mmcc: I'll be setting up my new mac with the -dev bits and pieces.
<alecu> mmcc, should I use brew as per the docs?
<gatox> alecu, ack.... let me know if you had any problem.... but reading the doc should be pretty straight forward
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel: how's the get-installers-from-jenkins thing going? I *want* that :-)
<mmcc> alecu: yes. I don't think we'll have to change that
<alecu> mmcc, great, thanks.
<alecu> gatox, so, the doc should be up to date, I assume.
<briancurtin> ralsina: i need to make CP tests pass to get to that stage, there's one more failing due to non matching strings for some reason, only on windows
<gatox> alecu, yes..... i was the last one editing that
<alecu> gatox: great.
<ralsina> briancurtin: we could build even with failing tests
<mmcc> alecu, btw the doc says 'sudo brew' but don't - you don't need sudo
<ralsina> briancurtin: separate jobs
<briancurtin> ralsina: true, i'll take a look at that just to get it going
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<alecu> ok, I'll change that in the doc.
<alecu> mmcc, ^
<mmcc> ok, thanks alecu. I probably should've changed it myself :)
 * alecu could surely use a mini-displayport to vga adapter now...
 * mmcc has one right here - catch!
 * alecu catches!
<alecu> thanks!
<mandel> ha, gnumake 3.81 on windows has a very bad bug.. wtf!
<mmcc> btw, mandel when you have a minute, the style fixes you pointed out on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926 are done
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/signature-dict is the one i was trying to figure out how to write a simple test case for, but it doesn't seem possible :(
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<ralsina> dobey: yes, test case would involve faking ... everything
<ralsina> dobey: which makes it kinda pointless
<mandel> mmcc, ok, will take a look asap
<dobey> ralsina: well, the problem is i'd have to fake everything, again. it's already being faked, but the test cases aren't set up to have fake credentials service without fake sso. :-/
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> dobey: ouch, so a 500-1 test:code ratio, give or take a 10
<dobey> i suspect it should fix the issue, but again, i don't know how to test
<ralsina> dobey: you can ask for an audience with nessita about it, maybe she has ideas. I don't :-(
<dobey> ralsina: yeah. it would be 3 tests. and a huge new test case which duplicates a lot of code from other test cases
<dobey> or refactor the world, but ugh
 * dobey proposes it as-is
<dobey> and with that, i think it's time to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, can you let me know the mp url for the brnach with the style check issues?
<mmcc> mandel https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926
<mandel> mmcc, thx
<ralsina> Lunchtime
<briancurtin> heading to lunch. i'm meeting with a former teammate who just got laid off so i might swap some time now and stick around later in the evening if we take too long
<mandel> mmcc, +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926
<mandel> now, EOD for me, see you all tom!
<mmcc> thanks mandel - bye
 * mmcc lunch
<joshuahoover> ralsina, briancurtin: fyi...i'm seeing reports via facebook that 3.0.1 is working for users where 3.0.0 wasn't :)
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/signature-dict/+merge/107043
<TML> I think I may have found an issue with Ubuntu One on Windows PCs - if they have a pre-existing installation of Python on %PATH%, it seems to fall over pretty hard.
<dobey> TML: could you perhaps file a bug please?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yay!
<ralsina> TML: it should not use your preexisting python in any way. But hey, if it does, it's a bug.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: who said facebook was good for nothing and evil? ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: hehe
<ralsina> dobey: the docs for dbus.Dictionary are insane
<ralsina> dobey: "If it is None (the default), when the Dictionary is sent over D-Bus, the key and value signatures will be guessed from an arbitrary element of the Dictionary."
<ralsina> dobey: how can that possibly be a good idea, ever?
<dobey> ralsina: which is why it fails when we were passing {}
<gatox> non deterministic coding!! FUN \o/
<dobey> joshuahoover: I believe that was Jefferson
<ralsina> dobey: exactly, but it's so conceptually nuts... I am speechless
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> gatox: exactly
<dobey> introspection is a fad anyway
<ralsina> dobey: tell that to the buddhists
<dobey> ralsina: so, we need to decide what to call the next stable version, make the stable branches, and set up all the release milestones
<alecu> dobey, is there any reason why that branch has no tests?
<ralsina> dobey: 4.0.0
<ralsina> dobey: give me a milestone proposal, I am 99% guaranteed to approve it
<dobey> alecu: because it would require lots of duplication and/or lots of refactoring
<dobey> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> Also, someone claims it's discrimination to give people free pizza only if they order it in spanish. Because saying "pizza por favor" is apparently too hard. http://gawker.com/5912719/southern-pizza-chains-spanish+only-free-pizza-offer-pisses-people-off
<alecu> dobey, duplication and/or refactoring on the tests themselves, right?
<ralsina> I vote for getting all our meals from "Los pollos hermanos" from now on.
<ralsina> alecu: he asked in the channel and noone (meaning dobey and me) came up with something that was not a ridiculously large change to add those three tests
<dobey> alecu: yes
<dobey> ralsina: is that a fried chicken place in BsAs?
<ralsina> dobey: pizza chain in Dallas
<ralsina> oh, los pollos hermanos... braking bad!
<ralsina> breaking*
<dobey> oh
<gatox> brb..... need to reconnect
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: I'm taking a look at the tests now. So, sorry I was in the middle of some reboots, but I much rather don't see our policy of "tests needed" dropped while I'm not in the channel :-)
<ralsina> alecu: didn't notice you were not around
<dobey> alecu: i agree they are needed. i don't agree with the ratio of work to resulting number of tests
<ralsina> not to mention that the lines being replaced had no tests
<ralsina> or else those tests would fail after the change
<dobey> ralsina: why would they fail?
<dobey> the existing tests shouldn't fail after that change, actually
<ralsina> dobey: because they are not testing that we pass the correct type of data
<dobey> ralsina: but we were passing the correct type of data in both cases
<alecu> ralsina, "lines having no tests" is the perfect excuse to write some!
<ralsina> dobey: no, we were passing a dict, now we pass a dbus.Dictionary
<ralsina> dobey: and obviously passing a dict is a bug since it's what you are fixing ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: we were passing a dict, which got turned into a dbus.DIctionary() by dbus anyway
<dobey> passing a dict is not a bug
<dobey> dbus-python not erroring when it probably should have, may be a bug, but it's not our bug
<ralsina> dobey: potato, patatoe
<dobey> poutine
<ralsina> dobey: so, we could add a test case that just replaces sso_proxy with a fake and typechecks the parameters
<ralsina> dobey: not sure of the amount of effort involved
<dobey> that doesn't test the bug we're fixing though
<dobey> we'd need a test where there is no sso service on the bus, but the credentials service is on the bus, and we make the 3 relevant calls to the credentials service
<dobey> and apparently i need a whole lot of cat6 cable
<mmcc> alecu, how is the darwin setup going? I have a merge about network detection in SSO that you asked to review a while back, might be a good test case for running the tests.
<alecu> mmcc, right now the cpu is burning while compiling Qt, or PyQt.
<mmcc> alecu ah, yes that took a while. be nice if it was parallel
<gatox> alecu, jeje that is the most painful part
<alecu> mmcc, I think I'll be able to run the tests in two hours, but I can review the code in the meanwhile.
<mmcc> ok alecu, there are actually two mp's but the first one is minor: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/no-darwin-in-linuxnwindows-tests/+merge/105924
<mmcc> then https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc, gatox: why not put that build somewhere? PyQt it's just zipping the folder from dist-packages
<alecu> mmcc, looking
<mmcc> ralsina, it's homebrew compiling it from scratch
<ralsina> mmcc: end result should be a lot of files there :-)
<mmcc> right - we could copy the /usr/local/Cellar/qt stuff, but I don't know what metadata homebrew keeps about installed packages - not sure what else to copy out
<ralsina> mmcc: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: too bad, it takes *hours* :-/
<mmcc> ralsina: yep. maybe homebrew has a "save built package" feature or something
 * mmcc googles "brew bottle" 
<ralsina> mmcc: that doesn't give anything work-related :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it's sprint-related
<mmcc> you guys drink on sprints?
<dobey> at dinner/pub after normal work hours
<dobey> not usually during the sprint
<ralsina> mmcc: I don't, some do
<briancurtin> mandel: do you have creds to login to the jenkins machine?
<ralsina> usually after the sprint, maybe
<dobey> but sometimes desparate code calls for desparate measures
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina, i think we can just copy the files, i did it for the olpc and it works.... when it's the same architecture in both computers
<mmcc> dobey: heh - the tagline for homebrew is actually "macports driving you to drink?"
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> btw I was joking, sorry about the irc joke-pas.
<ralsina> mmcc: he
<dobey> heh, the joke was obvious
<ralsina> mmcc: there is all this thing about drinking at conferences lately, so I am slightly careful aboutit
<ralsina> gatox: yes, I did that to put pyqt into virtualenv a few times
<gatox> righ
<gatox> right
<dobey> i don't think people generally drink *at* the conference
<mmcc> ralsina: oh yeah, I read a screed about it a while back. conference-sponsored boozefests and all
<mmcc> dobey, it apparently depends on the conference
<ralsina> dobey: at conference events between conference days, I have seen it
<dobey> mmcc: it was way over the top, yeah
<dobey> ralsina: sure. but that's diffferent
<dobey> but irresponsible people will be irresponsible no matter what it is. be it drinking, or eating cupcakes
<mmcc> gatox, copying the qt files would work, yeah, but it's mostly a one-time cost...
<ralsina> mmcc: I am thinking about doing the jenkins setup for automated testing, if we had a downloadable thing, it may be easier to create clean envs
<ralsina> mmcc: but not terribly important
<ralsina> Oh, and BTW, we may have a mac server to run tests in somewhere soonish
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, that's good.
<ralsina> mmcc: a lion server, so we can virtualize lion and snow leopard
 * dobey goes back to button pressing tedium
<dobey> apple needs to find a new cat to use already
<ralsina> dobey: there's no cool cats after mountain lion
<ralsina> dobey: xkcs did a strip abou it, so it's true ;-)
<ralsina> xkcd, sheesh
<dobey> sabertooth
<ralsina> dobey: marvel trademark!
<dobey> i don't think they have grounds to win that case
<rmcbride> Kzinti
<gatox> alecu, do you have time tomorrow for a 1-1?? (if i can figure it out how to do this today... i'll need your threading-magic)
<alecu> gatox: today, tomorrow. I always have time for you, sir.
<dobey> now, if they called it Mac OS Catwoman, maybe DC would have some merit to build a case with
<ralsina> rmcbride: kzinti is good!
<ralsina> although kzinti is plural IIRC ;-)
<gatox> alecu, jeje thx well..... if you have time now, we can do it right now.... but i don't want to distract you if you are doing something else....... i can keep playing around with this
<rmcbride> Yea I guess it would be kzin
<ralsina> alecu: was this morning's the last secret branch? ;-)
<gatox> not so secret anymore :P
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: it should still be secret. And they were patches, not branches.
<ralsina> alecu: why I am not saying what it is. So, last ones?
<alecu> ralsina, hopefully, yes :-)
<mmcc> aha: 'brew bottle' existed, it was binary packages for homebrew, and you can get qt 'bottle's here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/machomebrew/files/Bottles/
<alecu> nice!
<mmcc> but before you rejoice - the 'bottle' command is missing in the current version ?!
<mmcc> although those qt 4.8.2 bottles are really recent
<ralsina> mmcc more recent than we are shipping on windows, even
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> Qt was compiled YESTERDAY!
<mmcc> weird, it says that the bottles should be used by default
<mmcc> here : https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/wiki/FAQ
<mmcc> it only tells you how to *disable* using the bottle
<ralsina> mmcc: fun
 * dobey wonders how to run all this cat6 cable through his house
<mmcc> ralsina: yep, nothing ever just works
<rmcbride> dobey: run it along with LED rope lights out in the open
<ralsina> mmcc: yet one of our main design goals is that it must "just work". Thus our continued employment.
<rmcbride> dobey: I'm ashamed to say that, though I own this place and should have run proper conduit, I just have mine along the base boards to various switches in teh house
<rmcbride> because when I moved in I wasn't goign to wait on a contractor or whatever. Never have got round to doing it properly
<rmcbride> thoguh I got a quote once last year
 * rmcbride is not going up in the attic and fishing cables through the walls when the temps up there are 120F +
<dobey> yeah, i just have mine running in the open right now
<mmcc> rmcbride: been there. sweated through my shoes running cable last year
<mmcc> well alecu, I don't think I can quickly save you qt compiling time... unless you want to try debugging brew's use of bottles?
<alecu> mmcc, no way. I better keep reading about the sandbox while qt compiles.
<mmcc> alecu: sounds good. FWIW I put some notes about our Mac issues here: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Client/Mac
<alecu> mmcc, "it shouldn't take much longer™"\
<ralsina> rmcbride: my whole house barely has *electrical* cabling, so you can feel like a good handyman :-)
<alecu> mmcc, sounds great. We should move this doc to the wiki at some point, too.
<mmcc> alecu which doc is that? the dev setup one?
<alecu> mmcc, yes, at some point we should put it in the wiki. Even on an open wiki if we want to attract help from 3rd parties.
 * ralsina loves living in a 100 year old house, but those 20th century barbarians had like, one plug per room
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc: even better, write a decent article about it and we can use it as real documentation
<alecu> ralsina, and they used to put clothes to wires, even!
<ralsina> alecu: that's fashionable again, actually
<ralsina> alecu: and crazy expensive
<alecu> ralsina, I think the fashion is putting wires into clothes nowadays...
<dobey> ralsina: nearly as bad in my 50 year old house. punching holes through concrete isn't the best thing to do
<alecu> http://www.fashioningtech.com/profiles/blogs/conductive-thread-overview
<mmcc> alecu - I'll add a todo to write a dev setup article. Sounds like a good idea
<ralsina> alecu: http://blog.makezine.com/2012/05/10/fabric-jacketed-power-cords/
<alecu> mmcc, great!
<ralsina> about $3 per meter, those cables cost.
<alecu> but they are lovely!
<ralsina> alecu: yes-ish
<dobey> oi, being tired is tiring
<alecu> ralsina, my mother's iron had that kind of cable... Who would have thought they would come back to fashion.
<ralsina> alecu: my mom's too. In 2020 I expect ecological irons that have hot coals in them.
<mmcc> ralsina: solar irons
<dobey> tire irons
 * ralsina doesn't even have an iron
<ralsina> or a tire iron
<ralsina> or a tire
<mmcc> I think solar irons could actually work here...
<ralsina> or good attire
<dobey> mmcc: i think they're called "rocks"
<dobey> mmcc: just flatten one side and let it sit in the sun a bit
<ralsina> dobey: no, those are solar washers
<ralsina> dobey: or rather dryers
<mmcc> dobey: heh, yep. you know if I had two smooth dark stones, it would totally work. maybe a couple of black marble floor tiles.
<dobey> heh
<gatox> ok...... i'm off for today and the threading nightmare :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> bye gatox
<gatox> alecu, i'll ping you tomorrow for a 1-1
<alecu> gatox, sure
<gatox> alecu, there are some good and bad news :P
<alecu> gatox, I love "good and bad" news.
<gatox> alecu, the bad ones are obviusly fixable..... that's why i need your expertise :P
<gatox> ok...... i'll talk to you tomorrow!
<gatox> byeeeeeeeeee
<mmcc> hrm, name fight: preferences vs. settings
<dobey> lies
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> apparently "fresh ceviche" is one of the specials tonight at the place i'm pondering going for dinner
<dobey> but i don't think i'll get the ceviche
<ralsina> ceviche is awesome. Also, an example o protein denaturalization through acidity!
<dobey> it is awesome. assuming it's properly fresh and made right
<dobey> and i don't trust this place enough to do it right :)
<ralsina> it's literally "put lemon on a piece of fish" how hard can it be? ;-)
<ralsina> I keep looking at this piece of code and don't type anything. That usually means I need a break.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i need a swordfish filet
<ralsina> also, dx.com is not inspiring me, so I will take a couple of hours
<briancurtin> anyone have a minute for a one-line change to allow installers to finally build on jenkins? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/server2008-fix/+merge/107121
<briancurtin> ralsina ^ it's a quick one, just checking a different path on Server 2008 aka Jenkins
<dobey> briancurtin: approved
<briancurtin> dobey: thanks!
<briancurtin> dobey: can you take a look at an even more simple branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stupid/+merge/107123 -- after reverting other changes unrelated to the Server2008 part, then reapplying, i forgot to put the import statement back in...
<dobey> briancurtin: approved. need to set the commit message
<briancurtin> dobey: thanks, and set
<dobey> alright, must go
<dobey> have a good evening
<briancurtin> you too
<mmcc> bye dobey, happy swordfish
<alecu> ok, so the brewing process has finished, but protobuf needs manual intervention so I'm calling this an EOD
<alecu> bye all!
<mmcc> going to dinner. will be back to fight more with pyinstaller later.
<trubbor> Any ubuntuone admins on this channel?
<karni> trubbor: Just ask your question, you may get an answer. We're spread all over the world (I'm no admin, just a programmer)
<trubbor> karni: I've communicated several times through the Canonical / UbuntuOne support site - however no resolution. Trying to get my account deleted, so that I can rebuild it with a correct user name convention (once entered - it cannot be changed on mobile devices)
<karni> trubbor: That is correct. It's a Single Sign On/Ubuntu One bug. This will be resolved, but I don't think anytime soon.
<karni> trubbor: gime me a sec
<karni> trubbor: I've asked our support guy, but I'm afraid he's finished for today. Could you drop by few hours earlier tomorrow? If I get an answer, I can forward it to you as well.
<karni> trubbor: Please try reaching joshuahoover. Seems he's not around any more today.
<karni> trubbor: I do recall he raised that issue with me. (I'm responsible for our Android apps.)
<trubbor> karni: I understand the problem. Several email exchanges about the issue resulted in a request to delete my account, and then I would rebuild it. It's a new account - so not a severe loss on my part. Wanted to rebuild it after it was deleted. Yes - will drop back in. FYI - account is not the same as I'm using here on IRC.
<karni> trubbor: Roger that. Sure, I don't think it would be any problem do delete/defunct that account. I don't have access to our admin stuff, so I can't help personally.
<karni> trubbor: Thanks for understanding!
<trubbor> karni: Thanks. It's really just an OCD/formatting thing for me - everything looks fine - I just accidentally left the shift key depressed while typing in my name - and it ended with a capitalization in my name.
<karni> trubbor: I see. Technically, it's a bug, but I know it's nothing simple we can take on in the following days. Before then - deleting your account may be a workaround.
<trubbor> karni: Yep - I just thought I'd try to get the account re-built early (before I start depending on it). Do you know if there are any plans for Thunderbird contact syncronization again?
<karni> trubbor: I'm not well informed in this area, sorry.
<trubbor> karni: No worries - just was seeing if you might know. It used to be a very helpful function!
<karni> trubbor: :)
#ubuntuone 2012-05-24
<mmcc> Just sat down to write an email and ended up working on bug 1003692. If someone wants a nice morning review, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1003692/+merge/107159
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003692 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "ubuntu-sso-login-qt crashed with TypeError in got_state() " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003692
<mmcc> good night
<Chipaca> mmcc: you are a machine of awesome :)
<mandel> mmcc, is that due to the changes we made for the network state changes on OS X?
<mandel> mmcc, 'cause it used to be ok, wasn't it?
<mattwj2002> Good morning all
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> with the Windows client for ubuntu one is there anyway to get a more verbose output on the syncing/
<mattwj2002> ?
<mattwj2002> most cloud systems like Amazon, Google Music, and even the iCloud tell you what it is doing :P
<mandel> mattwj2002, right now it is not possible, we used to have a very verbose output but most people hated it :(
<mattwj2002> bummer
<mandel> mattwj2002, I think is one of those things that you can file as a bug in lp:ubuntuone-control-panel so that it gets re-evaluated and better implemented
<ralsina> mattwj2002: we will get a medium-verbose version in a few months though
<mattwj2002> okay
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, are we? cool :)
<mattwj2002> yeah like a progress bar with one file is uploading even would be nice
<mattwj2002> :P
<ralsina> mandel: well, we have "windows notifications" in the roadmap somewhere
<mattwj2002> *with what file
<ralsina> mandel: and good morning :-)
<mattwj2002> especially when you are trying to upload 8 GB on a 896kps uplink
<mattwj2002> :P
<ralsina> mattwj2002: per-file progressbars are tricky because it does multiple simultaneou uploads, but at least a progressbar showing how many files are left to sync like we have in ubuntu
<mandel> ralsina, he, that roadmap should be called an autobahns instead
<mattwj2002> that would good then ralsina
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> or like utorrent
<mandel> ralsina, I was thinking about it, sending a signal per progress of a file might do the trick, but in terms of design would be hard
<mattwj2002> a list of files it needs to upload and progress on each
<mattwj2002> :)
<ralsina> mandel: a port of the current notiications is straightforward
<ralsina> mandel: that list may be a few thousnd items long ;-)
<mattwj2002> true
<mattwj2002> something
<mandel> ralsina, yes.. that is what the design part is the hard things
<mattwj2002> a hey I am actually working! :P
<ralsina> mandel: all we need is some IPC server on u1cp and add it to the menu, we *have* a design for windows "indicator"
<mattwj2002> what about this?
<mattwj2002> a percentage of the total size it is uploading?
<mattwj2002> like right now I am doing 8 GB
<mattwj2002> I am currently at 2.7 GB
<ralsina> mattwj2002: something like that, yes
<ralsina> mandel: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/open?id=0B4l0pd7xzubjMTRmNDdkZTUtMzE4MS00MmU0LTkxYTAtMDBkMDJmMWZjZDAy
<mandel> ralsina, with the current state of the IPC (which I consider quite robust right now) doing that in twisted should be very easy
<mattwj2002> and a transfer rate speed would be nice too
<ralsina> mandel: we also have u1cp's "unique app" local socket open
<mandel> ralsina, AWESOME!!!
<mandel> ralsina, I mean the doc, lisettte is great :)
<ralsina> mandel: but yes, syncdaemon and qt loops shall not mingle
<ralsina> mandel: that's patricia's
<mandel> ralsina, the patricia :)
<mandel> s/the/then
<ralsina> mandel: not that lisette is not :-)
<ralsina> mandel: there is the problem that the "progressbar on taskbar" is not accessible from PyQt and that we currently minimize to the tray, but all that's just effort needed
<mattwj2002> oh nevermind
<mattwj2002> I just required access to that doc
<ralsina> mattwj2002: long story short: we would like that too
<mattwj2002> sorry I thought that was for everyone
<ralsina> mattwj2002: sorry, design docs are just fr canonical employees :-(
<mandel> mattwj2002, work is progress, but looks great
<mattwj2002> no problem
<mattwj2002> I thought you were giving that out to the whole room
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> I wasn't trying to break in honest!
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> though I am curious about the new design
<ralsina> mattwj2002: no problem, I wish we did everything in public, too :-)
<mattwj2002> it is no problem
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel, how is it going?
<mandel> gatox, back to fsevents and running tests with the unify implementation of tools
<gatox> mandel, cool...... yesterday i was able to see how my darwin implementation receive and process some events...... but because macfsevents is running in a different thread i'm having a race condition problem :S
<mandel> gatox, do you want me to give you a hand after my lunch
<mandel> gatox, we can do some pair programming and see if we can get it working
<gatox> mandel, yes no problem..... i'm also schedule a 1-1 with alecu
<gatox> mandel, if you can, it would be great
<gatox> is a stupid thing
<gatox> but between twisted and another thread..... i'm not really an expert with that
<mandel> gatox, sure, no problem, I'll ping you after my lunch and we can take a look at what is going on
<gatox> mandel, thx
<Moscherkobold> Hello everyone, can I ask something about ubuntu one?
<Moscherkobold> I´ve created an account and sync my laptop running ubuntu 12.04 and my phone with android, it´s working fine so far... but if I log in on the website there are no files
<Moscherkobold> although on my windows PC using the ubuntu one client I can´t see any file
<rye> verterok: ping
<rye> Moscherkobold: are you able to see the files on android phone?
<Moscherkobold> yes with the ubuntu one client
<rye> Moscherkobold: but you are not able to see the files in the web interface ,am I correct? Are you sure you are using the same account?
<Moscherkobold> is it possible to have two account with the same email adress?
<rye> Moscherkobold: it should not be possible, could you please PM me the e-mail address you are using for Ubuntu SSO and I will look up the account info
<Moscherkobold> done
<rye> technically web interface and rest api Ubuntu One client using are looking at the same database, so if one shows entries and another does not, then there is something wrong
<rye> Moscherkobold: hmmm you indeed have two accounts
<Moscherkobold> ?!?
<Moscherkobold> how? :)
<Moscherkobold> could you delete one?
<rye> Moscherkobold: i am now escalating this
<Moscherkobold> thx for your help
<mandel> ok, lunch time forme
 * mandel lunch
<rye> Moscherkobold: do you happen to remember when you signed up originally?
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, mandel, mmcc, gatox, briancurtin, thisfred: no team call today because I have almost no voice
<gatox> ralsina, ouch..... ok
<ralsina> also, I will leave early today and work tomorrow morning (but don't tell chipaca because I have not loaded it in the admin)
<thisfred> kk, hope you get better sii
<thisfred> soon
<ralsina> because tomorrow is natl holiday in argentina and monday in the US
<ralsina> and I don't want to keep you guys unsupervised too long ;-)
<ralsina> thanks thisfred!
<thisfred> we might get into all kinds of trouble1
<thisfred> what's this button do?
<ralsina> I do feel much better but all the coughing has been ... interesting
<ralsina> thisfred: boom!
<thisfred> Oh. I guess we didn't really need that part of the data center
<Moscherkobold> rye: sry dont understand your question
<Moscherkobold> Do you ask me for the time when i have created my account?
<rye> Moscherkobold: yes, if you recall that. It looks like the account has been broken before the migration to new account system
<Moscherkobold> ah ok
<Moscherkobold> i created my account yesterday
<rye> webm0nk3`: ^
<rye> Moscherkobold: hm, do you recall the sequence - i.e. have you created account via android phone first, website or ubuntuone control panel?
<rye> and in what sequence were you performing the registrations
<Moscherkobold> first ubuntu laptop, then android phone, worked so far
<Moscherkobold> then windows...
<rye> ok, great
<Moscherkobold> but I noticed some problems while signing in after the installation on my windows pc
 * rye tries to replicate
<alecu> gatox, still need a hand with threads?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<gatox> alecu, do you have time for a mumble?.... it can be now or later.... i was fixing another bug in the meantime
<ralsina> anyone needs reviews? I have time!
<alecu> gatox, let me start the mumbling machine
<gatox> alecu, lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents
<mandel> briancurtin, so, how can I help you with jenkins?
<trubbor> Is there anyone here that might be able to look at Ubuntu One ticket #15507?
<briancurtin> mandel: i'm not even sure right now, actually. i'm logged into the machine and i can make the build work perfectly when i run it myself in the command prompt (using the same commands), but when jenkins runs it i get an exception that should not be happening
<briancurtin> mandel: for example: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-windows-installer/8/console
<briancurtin> that TypeError *used* to happen when we were looking in the wrong place (a Win7 path rather than Win2008 path), but that has been changed and the function in question returns the right value
<mandel> briancurtin, which project is that, ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<briancurtin> yeah
<briancurtin> i'm just making that one work on its own right now. it'll be a once-a-day build
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, let me see if I can give you a hand..
<briancurtin> i'm about to reboot it partially out of frustration, partially out of "that's what you do on windows"
<mandel> briancurtin, hehe I know the feeling
<mandel> briancurtin, give me some mins before we reboot it, lets see if we can reproduce it
<briancurtin> mandel: sounds good
<ralsina> joshuahoover: can you give a hand to trubbor? I don't have RT access
<joshuahoover> trubbor: i will look at that ticket soon...need to finish up one other thing...sorry for the delay
<trubbor> joshuahoover: Thanks. It should just be an account delete (so that I can then recreate it).
<karni> trubbor: Welcome back.
<mandel> briancurtin, I wonder.. do you know in which case the output can be none?
<briancurtin> mandel: it would be None if it can't find the "My Documents" folder. if you import build_installer manually and call that function, you can see that it comes back
<briancurtin> mandel: hmm...actually, i wonder if when Jenkins runs it, it doesnt have the USERPROFILE environment variable
<mandel> briancurtin, exactly :)
<mandel> briancurtin, that will explain the issues with the cp tests
<trubbor> karni: Hey
<mandel> briancurtin, lets do the following, we point to a +junk branch with extra print statements (so that we don't have to go via reviews) in the jenkins project and try to build it
<briancurtin> mandel: sounds good, i'll make a few print changes right now and push it in a minute
<mandel> briancurtin, we log if we have user profiles + all we can think of and lets see what happens, if there is no user profile (which I would not be surprised) we can use something else of modify the jenkins user
<briancurtin> mandel: i've never pushed a junk branch, do you have an example?
<mandel> briancurtin, simple, lp:~braincurtin/+junk/verbose-exe-building
<briancurtin> easy enough
<mandel> :)
<briancurtin> lp:~brian.curtin/+junk/print-userprofile
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, let me change the jenkins config
<joshuahoover> trubbor: alright, i can't do that SSO account delete but i'm getting a hold of the person who does most of those
<mandel> briancurtin, we are pulling from that junk, want exactly should we be executingonn jenkins?
<mandel> briancurtin, 'cause right now it complains because we don't have a run-tests.bat which is ok
<briancurtin> the rest of the config shouldn't change
<briancurtin> hm, which project are you looking at again?
<mandel> briancurtin, https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-windows-installer-windows-test/
<mandel> briancurtin, or is it another one?
<briancurtin> mandel: ah, that's a different one
<briancurtin> it's just "ubuntuone-windows-installer", no test at the end
<mandel> briancurtin, oh! ok fixing
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> briancurtin, we should remove the other project then, makes no sense to have it
<briancurtin> mandel: probably, since there are now no tests in there
<briancurtin> rather, there's nothing to test
<ralsina> we could do a run-tests.bat that generates the installer ;-)
<mandel> briancurtin, seems to be blocked, lets give it a few mins and check what is going on
<alecu> gatox: ping
<alecu> gatox: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/FSEvents_Ref/FSEvents_h/index.html#//apple_ref/c/func/FSEventStreamCreate
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox: check out the "latency" parameter
 * gatox looking....
<alecu> gatox, macfsevents is forcefully setting that to 0.1
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhh
<briancurtin> mandel: fail. i just added another print, will try again
<alecu> gatox: that means that the FSEvent API will take that amount of seconds before passing the events from the kernel to your process.
<gatox> alecu, soo... wait that amount of time befure returning from the add_watch method should be consider or it's a crime? :P
<gatox> ahhhhh nono
<gatox> i understand now
<gatox> alecu, the problem is not in the add_watch, rather than in every event being generated..... am i rright?
<alecu> gatox: also there's FSEventStreamFlushSync
<alecu> gatox: that's the FSEvents API function to make sure that all events were delivered.
<alecu> gatox: any delay we add in our code to SD is a crime
<gatox> alecu, mmmm so which are our options?? modify the lib?
<gatox> fork it?
<alecu> gatox: so, as a first step, I would consider recompiling macfsevents with that 0.1 turned into 0, and seeing if your issue goes away.
<mandel> briancurtin, do you know in jenkins how can we add that project to the windows tab?
 * mandel is a sorting freak
<gatox> alecu, okkkkk.... i'll try that
<briancurtin> mandel: i'm not sure, i haven't looked at how to do that but i'll check it out
<alecu> gatox, then, as a second step we should do some serious stress testing of this library, to see if it will suit us.
<gatox> alecu, ack..... i'll start with the recompiling thing..... and i'll let you know
<mandel> briancurtin, that looks funny: C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\My Documents\AutoUpdate\output exists
<alecu> gatox: I'm mostly interested in the number of folders we can watch; how much memory it takes to watch 10000 folders.
<briancurtin> mandel: are you logged in to the machine right now?
<mandel> briancurtin, yes
<briancurtin> that path *does* look a bit weird, but maybe it's a link to C:\Users\Administrator
<alecu> gatox: so, I think we should do stress testing of this too before you move much forward with your branch.
<mmcc> morning, folks
<mandel> briancurtin, that path does not exist.. I'll get out so that you can take a look
<mandel> done
<mandel> mmcc, morning!
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mandel> mmcc, question, the network changes on linux, are they due to the changes we made on darwin? cause it used to work, right?
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'll start doing that.... and let you know what happend
<alecu> gatox: also: SD needs complete assurance that when a watch has been added by some external API, it has started "working" just before the API returns.
<mmcc> mandel, no - the bug is on trunk, and my darwin changes aren't in there yet
<alecu> gatox: even if that means that the event will arrive a bit later (like it seems to do in this case).
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: according to MSKB that is probably a corrupt user profile
<briancurtin> sweet
<alecu> gatox: if it takes a little bit to arrive, it should be ok. (we can work the tests to fix this).
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: which is interesting because we had all those strange permission problems in the past, remember?
<mmcc> mandel: the is_machine_connected call didn't work before - it just wasn't being called and the tests were wrong
<alecu> gatox: *but* if it never arrives, then we cannot use this API.
<mandel> mmcc, uh, really.. so we have never got it working? fuck, nice catch1
<mandel> !!!
<alecu> gatox: does the above makes sense?
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_vista-desktop/cwindowssystem32configsystemprofiledesktop-is-not/8adbc6ac-64c5-4418-9223-95c92d2dc958
<gatox> alecu, yes sir, ok.... good things to keep in mind, i'll start working on that! THANKS for your help!
<alecu> gatox: SD absolutely needs reliability when dealing with events, because of local rescans and all of that.
<mmcc> mandel: well, it might have worked at one point, and then broke after the code that called it was removed. I didn't dig through the history
<alecu> gatox: awesome! please let me know and we can mumble again anytime about this.
<mandel> mmcc, I'll review it as soon as I'm done with jenkins :)
<gatox> alecu, roger that
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks, looking
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina so it is a matter of fixing the user profile, which means that we might be able to get cp to pass all tests and remove the skipIfJenkins (maybe not)
<mmcc> mandel: so the bug showed up after gatox put the network status check back in sso-client recently.
<mandel> mmcc, ah.. I had no idea
<ralsina> mandel: maybe, maybe not, this is "daemons flying out of your nose" behaviour
<ralsina> mandel: as in "undefined"
<gatox> mmcc, but i only change the behaviour of the page..... not the network_detection module
<gatox> mandel, "
<gatox> ^
<mmcc> gatox - right! you didn't make a bug, you just uncovered an old one :)
<gatox> ahhhhhh
<mmcc> gatox: and the tests were no help :\
<ralsina> gatox: happens when you look under things noone moved in a long time ;-)
<Moscherkobold> rye: any news?
<gatox> alecu, this is the ninja-mug that change the color: http://youtu.be/wEm5fkM8RPo
<gatox> that is perrito's one
<mandel> alecu, gatox I think ninja has more merchandising that ubuntu.. hehehehe
<alecu> gatox: lol
<gatox> jejejeje
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure if in units, but surely in variety of items!
<gatox> mandel, actually..... maybe
<alecu> thisfred, ping
<mandel> alecu, there are certainly way more fun :)
<ralsina> gatox: that looks exactly like my kitchen, including the misligned cabinet door
<gatox> ralsina, that's perrito's kitchen
<ralsina> I know, I have no ODEX
<alecu> thisfred, I saw lucio yesterday at the asado at beuno's. He gave me a little box that will mean I'll have to buy quite a few beers next sprint...
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<thisfred> alecu: ah, cool!
<alecu> thisfred, thanks a bunch!!!!
<thisfred> yw!
<gatox> alecu, ok.... with the latency 0.... we can't be sure, sometimes it works, sometimes doesn't
<mandel> I guess we have a standup, right?
<briancurtin> mumble?
<dobey> no
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> ralsina said no team meeting
<ralsina> sorry, I sid it early, should have repeated
<alecu> briancurtin, we are doing standup today, because ralsina lost his voice.
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> bah
<alecu> gatox: "we can't be sure" will probably mean "we can't use it"
<ralsina> me
<alecu> thisfred, standup!
<thisfred> me
<mandel> alecu, uh, I don't like that last sentence..
 * joshuahoover watches from afar
<alecu> mandel, the "we can't use it" one?
<gatox> back
<alecu> gatox: go
<mandel> alecu, yes, because you are right..
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Working on SSO client bug, macfsevents debugging, mumble with alecu about fsevents.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep testing macfsevents to see if suit our needs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: worked on setting up brewy stuff on the mac, mumbled with mandel, mumbled and debugging with gatox
<alecu> TODO: finish with osx setup, do varied stress testing.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: fiddled with the jenkins machine to get it setup properly to run the tests, make a couple of last minute adjustments once it got on the machine, then debug it a bit
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out this profile issue and watch jenkins produces a nice installer artifact for us
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Merged tools.py for windows and darwin because they are the same in every detail but the transport used. Got back to fsevents and made tests run correctly. Added more tests.
<mandel> TODO: Review for mmcc. More tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mmcc> DONE: tech docs wiki, hacked at pyinstaller, sso bugfix
<mmcc> TODO: find next pyinstaller bug, repeat. OR revisit py2app
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: worked a bit more in the "get_rootdir" bug, reading & learning about lenses and stuff, worked on mac mini setup, coughed and coughed TODO: early out today, will put hours back tomorrow morning because of assorted national holidays BLOCKED: not, but uninspired for coding :-/ NEXT thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1003610 TODO: finish bug #1003610 BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003610 in U1DB "get_doc() and get_docs() should not return deleted documents by default" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003610
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #711162, stable-4-0 series and branch setup
<dobey> λ TODO: set up milestones, triage, find someone to test installer fix, installer SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711162 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711162
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<alecu> oh, and NOTE: tomorrow is a national holiday in Argentina, so I'll not be working.
<ralsina> also NOTE: monday is natl holiday in the US so only mandel works both days
<ralsina> and we need to be flexible about reviewers, since a lot of people will be missing one day or the other
<mandel> herb, the world is going bananas when a Spaniard looks like a hard working man
 * mandel goes and takes a siesta..
<gatox> alecu, well... about macfsevents.... i'm thinking that in the tests we are generating the events........ but (correct me if i'm wrong)..... the normal use case of filesystem_notifications..... is that module to notify the other modules..... in that way..... it's ok..... we don't have any trouble there..... the problem is when we force some event and try to get the answer right after we push the event
<gatox> alecu, we can mumble about that if i'm not making myself clear
<dobey> ralsina: simple solution. don't propose any branches tomorrow or monday :)
<ralsina> dobey: I would rather have a less life-is-hard-let's-go-shopping solution ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: i think we can survive it
<dobey> people are allowed to do reviews when it's not their review day
<alecu> gatox: let's mumble
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mandel> ralsina, dobey, I can do reviews, I have not problem is a good way to rest from the objective-c code
<dobey> alecu: btw, were you going to review my branch, or leaving it for someone else to review, because it doesn't add tests? :)
<dobey> or well, doesn't add more tests, and doesn't break the current tests
<alecu> dobey, I should put a "needs fixing" on it. Hold a sec... :-)
<dobey> noooooo
<ralsina> alecu: and then go on vacation :-)
<briancurtin> i need coffee or i am going to fall face first onto the keyboard. brb
<dobey> and i need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<Moscherkobold> is there a way do delete an ubuntu one account?
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: it's tricky because we don't actually have ubuntu one accounts
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: so if you really want to delete all traces of it, you need to delete the ubuntu sso account
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: And I am not sure on how to do that, either
<Moscherkobold> hmm ok lets see first if there is a way how rye can help me
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: AFAICS, it has to be requested and done manually
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: so you could do a support request for it
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: it's bug #664229
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 664229 in Canonical SSO provider "Offer a way for people to cancel their Ubuntu SSO account" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664229
<Moscherkobold> ok thank you, i will wait until rye has finished (somehow i have created 2 "accounts" with the same email)
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: ouch
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: OTOH, good to see you are not closing because you hated it :-)
<Moscherkobold> i think because of a bug while connecting a windows pc
<trubbor> ralsina: I'm in the throws of the same thing - U1 ticket # 15507
<Moscherkobold> so my laptop with ubuntu and my android device are connecting to the "correct" account with files in it
<ralsina> trubbor, Moscherkobold: sorry to hear that :-(
<Moscherkobold> but if i log in with a browers or a windows client the other/wrong/empty account appears...
<Moscherkobold> *browser
<trubbor> ralsina: Is there a proper was to remove U1 from an Ubuntu user account, so that when you re-connect with your new U1 account, things are "fresh". I tried to uninstall U1, and then re-install - but it seems to have found my old info (as if the uninstall didn't clear out everything)
<ralsina> trubbor: yes, the instructions are operating system specific though
<ralsina> trubbor: so, ubuntu or windows?
<trubbor> Ubuntu
<ralsina> trubbor: ok, you don't need to uninstall
<ralsina> trubbor: first, in the control panel, remove your device so you are not authenticated anymore
<trubbor> Did that...
<ralsina> then remove the contents of ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon
<ralsina> And then login again
<trubbor> ralsina: Didn't do that yet...:)
<ralsina> before removing, do u1sdtool -q just to be paranoid about it ;-)
<trubbor> ralsina: just looked for a man page for ulsdtool - didn't have one - what is that?
<ralsina> trubbor: just a command line tool to control u1
<ralsina> that's u1sdtool (a one after the u) and should have a man page, too
<trubbor> ralsine: yep - just saw that :)
<trubbor> ralsine: That did it
<ralsina> trubbor: cool :-)
<rye> Moscherkobold: i was able to reproduce the issue with your instructions and contacting the responsible parties
<Moscherkobold> great, thx a lot
 * alecu has lunch
<Moscherkobold> did you find a quick solution already?
 * gatox lunch
<trubbor> ralsine: I'm worried that there is a "parallel" directory - with my old U1 profile sitting out there. For awhile, I had two separate U1 cloud syncs going - one with old accounts seeing old stuff under the "new" U1 login, and then new accounts (new local system accounts) were seeing the "fresh" U1 directory contents. Is this something I should worry about now? I'm wanting everything "clean" before I commit to U1 storage for important dat
<trubbor> a, etc
<mandel> I need to take a rest, my head is about to explode, will be back later..
<ralsina> trubbor: sorry, didn't see that earlier because you mistyped me ;-)
<ralsina> trubbor: U1 is not meant to be used with two accounts from the same system user, so if you atry to do that, it's gling to end in tears
<ralsina> trubbor: what you *can* do, is, from account A create a folder and share it to the account B, then you can use only account B
<ralsina> trubbor: OTOH, maybe I am just misunderstanding you
<ralsina> lunchtime. Will be back in a bit.
<trubbor> ralsina: Had U1 support delete my account (U1 support ticket 15507) after re-creating, I get the "parallel" account behavior
<dobey> trubbor: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/ this?
<trubbor> dobey: Yes..and no. U1 Staff deleted my account (at least my login info), because of a bug in the mobile name changing code. I re-created the account - same account name, same password. Did not "clean" my local systems before they reconnected. Using the same username, and same password - two systems had one set of cloud file sync, and another login which had never had U1 sync setup before, and a mobile device - had the same (but differe
<trubbor> nt from the first two). All 4 using same login credentials. The first two - still had sync'd files from the original iteration of the account
<dobey> trubbor: are you getting that error where you say there is a "parallel" directory somewhere? we don't understand what you mean by parallel there exactly
<trubbor> I followed instructions from *ralsina* and the problem no longer occurs on any of the systems that I have applied the "cleaning" procedure to. Before that - there were two separate "versions" of my U1 account that would run concurrently. My concern is that even though my login was deleted, that my user directory may not have, and that I may now be using a new U1 directory that has the same account info as the old one. This is probably m
<trubbor> ore a procedural problem on my end. I should have "wiped" my local U1 info, before re-attaching to U1
<trubbor> dobey: Sorry - Wife ACK going on here..
<mmcc> oh hey neat, tips n' tricks relevant to py2app can be found only on py2exe's page...
<dobey> trubbor: ok, so it sounds like it's all ok now
<dobey> oh launchpad, your bug management antics are so confusing
<trubbor> dobey: I think so - I'm going to use it for a few days and see how it goes. U1 is really great - I actually like it better than iCloud right now - just wnat to get Thunderbird contact sync back!
<mmcc> deep in pyinstaller's test script, I learn that "support for eggs" means "only supports zipped eggs"
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> alecu: do you have any idea how to write tests for that change, that doesn't involve me spending 3 days refactoring all the tests so i can?
<alecu> dobey, I think I do. I'll try to write a sample...
<dobey> alecu: thanks
<briancurtin> ughhhh. jenkins has a newer BitRock, which sneakily has been placing files in different spots
<mmcc> briancurtin: computers, amirite?
 * mmcc going to lunch
<ralsina> hello again, sorry, internet died :-/
<ralsina> not an easy day to work
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i think you've learned that you can't trust that guy, jenkins...i suspicious by the name alone
<joshuahoover> i'm, even
<ralsina> mmcc: py2app *is* py2exe so 90% of the tricks needed should already be in place
<briancurtin> what we need is the jenkins plugin that changes the background from the little cartoonish butler guy to a picture of chuck norris
<ralsina> briancurtin: really? if the new bitrock puts things in logical places it may be worth upgrading ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i didn't even notice that what i installed was a new version. i installed 8.1.0 on a machine a few weeks ago, then i installed (without noticing) 8.2.0 on jenkins. the failures mandel and i were seeing are because it looks in the old, weird place
<ralsina> briancurtin: sigh, it happens
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe we should update the setup docs to point to copies of everything so we always get the same versions of everything in all the systems.
<ralsina> briancurtin: of course then we would need to update it every week for new versions so we don't get out of whack with ubuntu
<briancurtin> err...actually, it's not as easy as i thought and not specific to the version. because jenkins runs as a system process or something, not as a user, it puts the files in a different spot because it *can't* put them in taht weird, user specific spot
<ralsina> mmcc: in fact, at least oneo the workarounds and dirty hacks we use in py2exe we took from a py2app page
<ralsina> briancurtin: aha
<briancurtin> so i'll check one place on jenkins, one place on our own machines...meh to that, but it's simple enough
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe we can use runas?
<ralsina> briancurtin: and BTW that sounds more and more like the cause of the permission issues that caused SkipIfJenkins
<briancurtin> ralsina: it looks like jenkins runs as a windows service which wouldn't help there
<dobey> what have i gotten myself in to
<briancurtin> and yep, that does make sense about those permission problems. jenkins processes run in the context of a system process rather than a user process...or something like that, been a while since i fiddled with services
<ralsina> briancurtin: right, and UAC or however it's called is locking it out of stuff
<ralsina> briancurtin: http://jenkins.361315.n4.nabble.com/Slave-Won-t-Run-Under-Configured-User-td3617555.html
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can tell windows to run that service as a specific user, it seems
<ralsina> FYI  I just logged into the bar's wifi/adsl router and rebooted it. Goes to show I *want* to work guys.
<ralsina> It's fun that the password of my home's router works at the bar as well. And it can't be changed.
<dobey> it's good that you broadcast that to the public
<ralsina> dobey: you need to get into the wifi first to do it. So doesn't do anything at my home network
<dobey> better change your password :P
<ralsina> dobey: and is handy at bars, let me tell you
 * dobey needs to set up his new router, buy more cable, and run it
<ralsina> dobey: that's the beauty of it: they give you the restricted admin site, which can't change the password. So all router have the same one, forever.
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH, all you can do is reboot it.
<dobey> s/reboot/DoS/
<ralsina> dobey: pretty much. Or s/reboot/fix/ in this specific case.
<dobey> also, i wish it were easier to find non-pvc ethernet cable
<ralsina> dobey: why non-pvc? It's like 99.99% of the cable you will find
<dobey> to have less random toxic stuff laying around all over my house?
<ralsina> PVC is not toxic unless you... eat it?
<ralsina> in fact, PVC is one of the least toxic plastics
<ralsina> unless you burn it of course
<ralsina> AND then eat it
<dobey> maybe i'll do that in 50000 years, when i'm old and senile and the pvc is still laying around
<ralsina> you won't notice
<ralsina> dobey: any idea why bug #985484 is not fix-committed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985484 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Qt control panel says kilobits per second, means kibibytes per second" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985484
<ralsina> dobey: or should I just blame launchpad?
<dobey> eh?
<ralsina> dobey: it has a branch associated, branch is merged, bug is triaged
<dobey> ralsina: blame yourself
<ralsina> hmmmm
<ralsina> happy to blame myself, but what did I do wrong?
<ralsina> just to avoid repeats ;-)
<dobey> i don't know, i guess that isn't the one that wasn't linked properly
<ralsina> ok, I'll set it manually
<dobey> i did
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> oh
<dobey> maybe launchpad changed in some way
<ralsina> So did I and it got back to triaged!
<ralsina> ok, no, committed now
<ralsina> weeeeeeird
<dobey> and tarmac isn't picking up bugs that aren't targeted to a specific series properly
<dobey> ralsina: the (Ubuntu) task isn't fix committed.
<dobey> it should be triaged
<ralsina> dobey: ok, backing that one, or you do it?
<dobey> i did
<ralsina> ok
<gatox> alecu, ping
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-windows-installer/14/
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<gatox> ok..... now i feel ignored....... jejeje
<gatox_mac> gatox ping
<alecu> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/signature-dict/+merge/107265
<alecu> gatox, pong
<gatox> alecu, can you take a look at the mmcc wiki..... i added some comments about macfsevents..... not very good
<alecu> gatox: "Doing a stress test (creating 100 folders with 100 files inside each), it seems to lose a lot of events"!!!!
<alecu> gatox, can you tell me a bit more on how you did that?
<gatox> alecu, and that is not very stressful
<gatox> alecu, creating a folder, with a file inside..... lose the file creatoin event too
<gatox> alecu, with this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005257/
<gatox> really simple
<alecu> gatox, also, please move that bit to the "Technical Decisions (Open)" part of the doc, since we will have to revisit it.
<gatox> ack
<dobey> alecu: but that still doesn't test the situation where the bug happens
<alecu> dobey, right: this is not an integration test, it's only a unit test.
<ralsina> briancurtin: looking...
<gatox> alecu, done
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: unit tests are valid tests
<mmcc> gatox, pong - what's up?
<dobey> ralsina: that's a statement of assumption, not fact, though :)
<gatox> mmcc, questoin: about the network_detection bug, do you know if there is someone working on that? because i need to fix something in sso.... and i could do that if noone is looking at that
<ralsina> dobey: no, it  is a fact that unit tests are a good thing in general, and valid tests to add to our projects, although not the only kind f tests we ever want (detailed enough? ;-)
<gatox> alecu, sooooo..... really bad news.......
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay!
<mmcc> gatox: you mean is someone reviewing that? I think mandel was going to, but then he left
<dobey> ralsina: but all tests which are unit tests are not necessarily valid tests, regardless of whether they pass or fail, i mean
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhh you already fix it? (for linux i mean)
<alecu> gatox: tell me
<mmcc> gatox: yeah, fixed last night
<gatox> mmcc, cool
<ralsina> dobey: define valid in that context. Or rather, don't ;-)
<gatox> alecu, no, the bad news is what the document says..... even with few files or folders, if the events are really close together, we lost events
<alecu> briancurtin, is that a real windows package built by jenkins itself? awesome!
<briancurtin> yep
<alecu> gatox: wait.
<gatox> alecu, but only when we add files inside a folder that was just created
<alecu> gatox: the FSEvents API does "aggregation" of events.
<alecu> gatox: ah! files inside a folder that was just created is a slightly different case.
<alecu> gatox: we have that same issue with pyinotify. And code in sd to work around it.
<gatox> alecu, really?
<gatox> i didn't know that
<gatox> alecu, can you point me to that code..... so i can do the same for the stress test?
<alecu> gatox: when SD detects that a new folder was created, it might have passed some time before SD can put the watch on it.
<alecu> gatox: so SD forces a local rescan of that folder just after putting the watch.
<alecu> gatox: don't know where it is. I just know it's there :-)
<alecu> gatox: I can try finding it anyway :-)
<gatox> alecu, mmmm but i understand.....
<ralsina> briancurtin: great job, man, this should make our life 2% easier AT LEAST
<briancurtin> i hope so
<mmcc> FYI, I have to leave a bit early today (in ~30min)for a doc appt, will come back later for more night hacking
<gatox> alecu, in this case, we don't need to add the watch, but we know that we are not going to receive the events instantly after the folder is created
<dobey> sigh
<gatox> alecu, but it's kind of the same problem.... we can implement sometihng similar
<gatox> alecu, i'm going to look for the code you mention
<dobey> why is it so hard to test that things actually fix bugs
<ralsina> have to go for a few hours, will be back tonight & tomorrow morning
<ralsina> mail me in you need me to know anything
<gatox> ack
<alecu> gatox: ubuntuone/syncdaemon/sync.py -> new_local_dir
<alecu> gatox: that's the bit where the local rescan is called.
<alecu> "self.m.lr.scan_dir(mdid, path)"
<gatox> alecu, thanks! i'm running more stress tests in this moment
 * mmcc has to run -> be back later
<alecu> briancurtin, it's awesome to see the console output of jenkins while it's building. Great job, everybody that worked on it :-)
<briancurtin> i'm happy it finally got wrapped up
<alecu> briancurtin, I've just forced jenkins to build a new package, then tested it in a pristine w7 vm, and it worked awesomely; it even synced everything back into the vm.
<alecu> briancurtin, this is just awesome. Congratulations!
<joshuahoover> yes, congrats briancurtin! this is a HUGE step forward for our windows client
<briancurtin> :)
<gatox> EOD here!! see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> wow. now this is a slow laptop.
<dobey> welcome to suse linux enterprise desktop 10
<alecu> mmcc, do you know about this step in the setup doc?: $ source env-mac (located in: ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts/devsetup)
<alecu> mmcc, I can't find the env-mac in that u1-win-installer branch by brian (as shown on the doc)
<alecu> only a env.bat.
<alecu> I see... it seems I should be using trunk
<dobey> alright, have a good evening all
<alecu> ok, this is EOW for me.
<alecu> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2012-05-25
<cheshair> hi! is there a way to use ubuntu one in one-way sync mode? my goal is to have a remote backup of local files. ideally i will access those files across multiple devices but i don't want possible changes to be synced back to my main computer.
<cheshair> that's why i am talking about "one-way sync mode"
<cheshair> of course, i am not sure this is the "right" way to use ubuntu one
<mmcc> Hi cheshair, Ubuntu One is intended as a two-way sync system. I'm new here so there may be tips and tricks that more experienced folks could give you to get you most of what you want - may I suggest asking this on http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/ubuntu-one/ ?
<mmcc> If you really need one-way sync, you may also be interested in something like this: http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/
<cheshair> hi mmcc this is very kind of you, thanks. yep, that's what i think too: one-way syncing is not the best and proper way to use ubuntu one
<mmcc> However, I'm having a hard time understanding your use case - if you do decide to ask there, I would say more about what you want to sync, and what changes would happen to it on other devices that you don't want propagated
<cheshair> mmcc i will post a message there, writing the message will help me myself to make up my mind
<mmcc> cheshair: sounds good! If you don't mind, post the URL to your question here so I can keep track also? Thanks, and good luck
<cheshair> mmcc: here I am :-) http://askubuntu.com/questions/141946/one-way-syncing-through-ubuntu-one
<cheshair> i hope i made myself clear
<Chipaca> cheshair: hey there
<Chipaca> cheshair: is your concern only around deleting them on your phone?
<cheshair> Hi Chipaca!
<cheshair> Chipaca: well no, it's about general modifications
<cheshair> Chipaca: do you have any hints for me?
<Chipaca> cheshair: i think jamesh called it.
<cheshair> Chipaca: yep, that's way I chose his answer
<Chipaca> cheshair: have you looked at déjà dup?
<Chipaca> cheshair: as long as you're on a network connection that can upload 25MB in less than ~an hour, it's lovely :)
<cheshair> Chipaca: is that the default backup program that ships with Ubuntu 12.04?
<Chipaca> and we're working on that restriction too
<Chipaca> cheshair: it is
<cheshair> Chipaca: yes, I am using it! It's lovely, I use it for backup on a local NAS
<Chipaca> cheshair: you can also use it to back up to an unsynced u1 folder
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Moscherkobold> good morning
<cheshair> Chipaca: I have "who-cares" files, "medium-concern" files and "my-life-is-in-here" files. I use deja-dup on a local nas for medium-concern (and above) files and remote backup for the most important ones
<cheshair> (do you like my files hierarchy? :-D)
<Chipaca> cheshair: that's what i was aiming at. So, nothing to add really.
<Moscherkobold> rye: do you have any idea how to acess my files using a browser or win client for the moment?
<Chipaca> cheshair: at some point we'll have point-in-time recovery, but it's nowhere near.
<jamesh> deja-dup might not be a complete solution if one of the requirements is to be able to read the file from e.g. a phone
<cheshair> Chipaca: thank you very much, that sounds as a great confirmation I am probably doing it right, thanks
<jamesh> if you don't need that, it is a good option, since it will give you some history too
<cheshair> Chipaca: point-in-time recovery sounds cool... what about single file recovery? is that possible at the moment?
<Chipaca> cheshair: through support, and only for deletions, not editions
<cheshair> Chipaca: is that anytime near on the roadmap?
<Chipaca> cheshair: nope
<cheshair> jamesh: i am aiming at a multi-strategy approach, with dejadup for local backup of large portions of my home and remote backup for very important and selected files
<cheshair> Chipaca: I see, it looks as a very nice piece of software, I am glad Ubuntu ships with such an easy to use tool. I hope it will become more and more powerful in the future so to support advanced users and weird use-cases
<Chipaca> cheshair: you and I both :)
<cheshair> :-)
<rye> Moscherkobold: the fix was already committed but it is not yet released. Also, the accounts will need to be merged prior to being able to access the files.
<Moscherkobold> rye: thank you, this means i just have to wait a little bit? Or is there something i can do?
<rye> Moscherkobold: i will be able to contact the developers only in 3-4 hours and will be able to provide more info after the talk. So far there is nothing a user can do to resolve it as this involves server-side having 2 distinct accounts for a single user
<rye> verterok: ping re: splitting tritcask files so that they fit into memory
<rye> joshuahoover: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-ubuntu-syncdaemon-diag.sh to get basic set of logs from ubuntu + some minimal diag
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> Morning all o/
<gatox> need to restart...
<rye> ralsina: ping, do you happen to remember what was wrong with Turkey users failing to get credentials?
<ralsina> rye: never found out, but it was related to the SSL certificate problem
<ralsina> rye: I could never reproduce even from a turkish IP with turkish locale
<rye> i like that seagate utility says that An important update may be available for your drive. And web site says "No, you're good"... And those drives I have are quite slower than those Samsung ones that crashed simultaneously in raid 1 config
<rye> my VMs are SLOOOOW
<mandel> ralsina, I changed the config of the ubuntuone-windows-installer in jenkins to use tunk again and is failing, is brian working today?
<mandel> oh, and back from lunch + hola ralsina & gatox :)
<gatox> mandel, hi
<briancurtin> mandel: when you changed it back to trunk, were my fixes included in trunk yet?
<gatox> mandel, ralsina if you can, a really trivial review (with pretty pictures :P): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bug999885/+merge/107387
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 107387 not found
<mandel> briancurtin, I reviewed and approved the branch you proposed, was that the only one?
<briancurtin> yeah it was. let me check jenkins to see whats wrong
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, let me know if there is any way I can help
<mandel> gatox, <height>16777215</height> O_o
<mandel> gatox, why is that?
<gatox> mandel, it's the qt default for as big as you want
<mandel> gatox, looks super random..
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> mandel, no.... it has an explanation.... but it's a secret jejeje
<briancurtin> mandel: i added back "set JENKINS=1" to the batch, somehow it was gone. im building it now
<mandel> briancurtin, oh.. weird.. I could have screwed up by mistake
<mandel> briancurtin, in other news, while I was breaking stuff I ahve added the project to the windows group and set it to be build after a succesful build from any of the other projects that was we follow the changes as close as possible
<ralsina> gatox: on it
<ralsina> gatox: if you want the real default, just delete the line :-)
<briancurtin> mandel: ah cool, and it's also built anyway as a nightly which is good
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... deleting....
<ralsina> mandel: 2 ** 24 -1
<mandel> ralsina, ein?
<ralsina> 16777215 is 2 **24 -1
<mandel> ralsina, I mean, why?
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, so we have commitlies and nighlties :)
<ralsina> mandel: I don't know, but it's not random :-)
<gatox> ralsina, done
<mandel> briancurtin, I wonder if we can change the build in a way so that if someone gets a build from there will get an update file pointing to this results so that we all run nightlies in our machines all the time
<ralsina> gatox: does it work the same? I just know that it should, but have not tried it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, oh, but I'm not going to talk with a mathematician about number being generated no being random (16777214 + 1) :P
<gatox> ralsina, wowwwwwww no.... it's so very broken! jeje
<briancurtin> mandel: we could use the artifact and upload it somewhere, then create a nightly "channel" that you could point your update.ini to
<ralsina> mandel: I think that's just "bigger than any possible screen" really :-)
<mandel> briancurtin, I think that would be awesome is sooooo many levels
<briancurtin> mandel: but i dont know if we can point the autoupdater to look at jenkins, jenkins would have to put that file somewhere and update the XML and stuff...which is doable
<ralsina> gatox: see? never commit without trying it first ;-)
<ralsina> maybe the artifact archive can give us a stable url for the latest build?
<ralsina> OTOH, we will get update requests every 6 hours ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i though i can trust you!! jejejee
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, as we would need to make the build step to generate the update.ini with the new version number
<briancurtin> ralsina: i think it does it per build, so the URL has the build ID in it...but i'll check if there's a "latest" artifact of that project or something
<mandel> ralsina, we could do that once per day
<ralsina> gatox: better you learn it now than later, padawan ;-)
<briancurtin> mandel: the build worked with set JENKINS=1, so trunk is good now
<ralsina> briancurtin: or an artifact RSS, which would be very easy to scrape
<briancurtin> true
<ralsina> OTOH, jenkins RSSs are useless because they are behind OAuth
 * dobey hopes there are no branches today
<mandel> briancurtin, hurray! and sorry, it was probably my fault, maybe by firefox tab was old..
<dobey> gatox, ralsina: you are working today?
<briancurtin> mandel: no worries. glad we got it to this point :)
<gatox> dobey, yes
<gatox> ralsina, reverted..... without the height property it's failing when trying to compile the .ui...
<ralsina> dobey: a few hours
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, it is indeed great for the project to get to this point, and I know QA does love you for it :)
<gatox> ralsina, now it's working
<ralsina> dobey: I sent you email last night
<dobey> right
<dobey> you use xsettings-kde?
<mandel> briancurtin, looks like the only red dot we have at the moment in cp, gatox do you know what is that test exactly doing?
<mandel> gatox, in jenkins for control panel
<gatox> mandel, which test?
<ralsina> dobey: no, the other bug
<ralsina> dobey: did I sent you the one about xsettings-kde? Really?
<dobey> ralsina: the bug you e-mailed me about is 1002811
<mandel> gatox, https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-control-panel-windows-test/55/testReport/ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.tests.test_folders/LocalFoldersPanelAddFolderTestCase/test_add_music_folder_adds_the_folder/
<dobey> which is xsettings-kde sru :)
<ralsina> dobey: oops, copy/paste error :-/
<ralsina> dobey: let me find the right onw
<ralsina> dobey: right, the one I *meant* to send you is about the u1cp SRU
<ralsina> dobey: specifically the bug I fixed about invalid paths crashing os.walk
<gatox> mandel, nop..... i saw that before..... but i think that is not always happening.... sometimes it works...... do you want me to take a look at that and propose a branch?
<dobey> ralsina: ok, i'll look at that
<mandel> gatox, if you have time that would be great!
<briancurtin> gatox: if you can take a look that would be awesome. i looked at it last week and i dont know what i was missing but i was confused at how it was happening, especially that it only happens on windows
<mandel> gatox, is the very last broken tests in jenkins (until I add the mac slave)
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i can do that while a lot of tests are being run in the mac to ensure that macfsevents is trusty :P
<ralsina> dobey: bug  #959447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 959447 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Quantal) "Computer to cloud wizard page: if os.walk fails, 'Calculating' header never goes away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959447
<gatox> mandel, briancurtin ok..... i'll take that bug
<mandel> gatox, I think there is not bug added for this issues, do you know briancurtin ?
<mandel> you will need to create one
<briancurtin> i dont think there is one. i know i didnt create one yet
<mandel> ditto, so gatox you need to create one so that we keep track of this
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mmcc> Hi folks - happy friday
<briancurtin> definitely happy friday. what's up mmcc
<mmcc> I am pumping up an exercise ball as I sit here, and it is blowing my dogs' minds
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mmcc> so I have two mp's that could use a review. mandel, you mentioned yesterday that you wanted to look at this sso client network detection bug from wednesday night: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1003692/+merge/107159
<mmcc> did you get a chance to look at it?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, but I forgot to give the +1, doing now
<mmcc> cool, thanks mandel
<gatox> mmcc, let me know if you need reviews..... it's my review day
<mmcc> ok gatox: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-networkstate-darwin/+merge/105926
<gatox> mmcc, ok! on it
<dobey> gatox: <height>16777215</height> <- can i please say "wtf" :)
<mmcc> biggest signed 24-bit integer?
<gatox> dobey, qt designer default maximum size
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhh but you will need alecu for that review
<gatox> not me
<gatox> mmcc, he already claim it
<mmcc> gatox, he asked to review it but that was >1 week ago...
<gatox> mmcc, ok.... i'll review it.... but you won't be able to merge it until he abstain
<gatox> mmcc, because he appear as a reviewer
<mmcc> ah. ok. well, up to you if you want to look at it or not then
<gatox> mmcc, i'll take a look, no problme
<mmcc> gatox, it says I can reassign the review request to you...
<gatox> mmcc, try
<mmcc> gatox, done. go forth and review!
<gatox> mandel, ralsina if you guys review my branch..... and didn't found anything wrong..... you forgot to put your +1 :P
<ralsina> gatox: putting it now
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<gatox> mmcc, great! reviewing!
<mandel> gatox, I asked about the number and you decided to break things :)
<mmcc> so last night I found yet another setuptools extension packager that almost sort of works, cx_freeze
<ralsina> mmcc: I played with it a long time ago
<ralsina> mmcc: and yes "almost works" is what I remember ;-)
<mmcc> py2app needs work to find PyQt resources, pyinstaller doesn't work with unzipped eggs, and cx_freeze breaks pkg_resources
<mmcc> I believe pyinstaller also breaks pkg_resources
<mmcc> today's plan is to see if I can work around py2app's Qt problems (they seemed minor) to get it to the point where it breaks pkg_resources too, and then I get the triple crown of almost breakage
<mmcc> er, almost workage
<ralsina> mmcc: I approve of cx_freeze docs linking to my blog about Qt resources, though
<mmcc> ralsina: I noticed that!
<gatox> mmcc, are you tryiing to figure it out hoow to create the u1 dmg?
<mmcc> nice article
<ralsina> mmcc: thanks
<mmcc> gatox: .app first, then dmg...
<ralsina> gatox: you did try stuff for ninja, right? Maybe you and mmcc should talk about this
<gatox> ralsina, actually i didn't do it..... but i can ask our french mac packager about that
<gatox> mmcc, ^
<mmcc> gatox, cool, thanks! is ninja pyqt?
<gatox> mmcc, yes....
<gatox> mmcc, and this guy have packaged other programs using pyqt, watchdog, and several libs, so he know some of the problems
<gatox> and which things to use
<mmcc> gatox: I'm downloading it now! hopefully my emacs won't get jealous
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> yo
<gatox> mmcc, disclaimer: the beta is not the best in mac :P
<gatox> me
<mmcc> gatox, that's ok - I'm just going to examine its package contents
<ralsina> not me
 * briancurtin is typing right now
<thisfred> is that everyone? holiday in AR right?
<dobey> yes
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1003610 bug #1004486 TODO: Bug #1004540 BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobeyh
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003610 in U1DB "get_doc() and get_docs() should not return deleted documents by default" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003610
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004486 in U1DB "db.get_all_docs() that returns all non deleted documents" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004486
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1004540 in U1DB "put docs with revno None (as create doc) and a previously deleted document should work, not require you to know the revno of the deleted version" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004540
<dobey> λ DONE: worked on logo issue in installer
<dobey> λ TODO: expenses, reviews, set up milestones, triage
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<mmcc> DONE: packaging tools fun
<mmcc> TODO: more packaging tools fun
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: gatox
<dobey> mmcc
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed Bug #999885, Start reviewing mmcc branch, working in a u1-control-panel issue, run a lot of stress tests for macfsevents.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the review and u1-cp issue. Keep testing macfsevents.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<dobey> heh
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999885 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Password assistance QLabel is too small for its text in the reset password dialog " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999885
<gatox> No
<gatox> next: not ralsina
<dobey> next is briancurtin
<ralsina> exactly!
<briancurtin> DONE: get installers building and available through jenkins
<briancurtin> TODO: see if i can swing that jenkins stuff into some type of nightly dev-channel for the updater, if not, get the C2C window working
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<ralsina> comments?
<ralsina> Anyone saw PEP 405? It's cool :-)
<ralsina> And EOM
<mandel> I was ignored!
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> NEXT: mandel
 * ralsina unignores mandel
<mandel> DONE: Proposed tools branch, some reviews more on fsevents daemon.
<mandel> TODO: some ff project, 1-1 ralsina.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel: I don't see your "me" BTW
<ralsina> mandel: 1-1 on monday because I am in a bar
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem :)
<mmcc> ralsina: still no home internet? :(
<dobey> bars are the best place for 1-1s
<ralsina> mmcc: I am in uruguay for the day
<ralsina> in fact, I am taking the ferry back in about 1 hour
<mmcc> ralsina: ah, ok.
 * ralsina is worldly
 * mmcc is looking at google maps
<ralsina> mmcc: I am like 100km from my home
<mmcc> ralsina: 100km from my house in every direction: just more Texas
<ralsina> mmcc: here's for reference. Good thing I did not drive here: http://goo.gl/maps/Du7H
<mmcc> yeah, that's some trip!
<ralsina> mmcc: happens when there's a 80km wide river in the middle
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> eqq question: If the use of pkg_resources is broken in an egg, there's no reason to expect that zipping the egg will change that, right?
<mmcc> or is there more to zipping eggs than just ... zipping them?
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> mmcc: usually our problem has been that zipped eggs fail and unzipped eggs work
<ralsina> and AFAIK yes, a zipped egg is just a zipped egg
<mmcc> ralsina: hm. so pyinstaller "works" with zipped eggs by just copying the whole egg. but it won't work with unzipped eggs. They have two test cases, and the one with an unzipped egg fails.
<ralsina> mmcc: sigh
<mmcc> what I was wondering is why it can't just duh, copy the unzipped egg dir over too...
<ralsina> mmcc: well, it's worth trying. Keep in mind that unzipped eggs may have some structure that is accounted for in the pth file
<ralsina> mmcc: so sometimes maybe you have to copy a subfolder or something
<mmcc> ralsina: noted.
<mmcc> more details you didn't ask for: cx_freeze is happy to work with eggs, apparently treats them as if they're just directories of code, but you end up with code that expects to find data files using pkg_resources, and sys.exe_prefix is broken (it gets set to '/'), and pkg_resources wants python's makefile, which isn't anywhere useful...
<mmcc> I'm a little surprised that this is so broken - why does it work with py2exe on windows but the similar mechanism for macs has these fundamental problems?
<ralsina> mmcc: my guess is there's a ton more real life experience on windows
 * mmcc goes to look at what py2exe does with pkg_resources
<mmcc> ralsina: yep, 10x more eyes on the bugs :{
<mmcc> here's hoping the solutions are portable
<ralsina> mmcc: note that we still had to do a ton of special casing and file-collecting and module-listing and whatever-screwing to get py2exe to cooperate
<ralsina> mmcc: and today I suspect none of us understand all of it, specially the older stuff mandel did
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, I've had the windows setup.py up as a reference. I definitely expect some large amount of fiddling
<mmcc> ralsina: one thing I'd like to do if I ever understand all of this is write a real intro/tutorial for whatever packager ends up winning. They all have side-project quality documentation
<ralsina> while I remember that, we have a huge workaround there for lazr.restfulclient, which I don't think we are even using anymore
<ralsina> mmcc: would be awesome
<ralsina> mmcc: python pckaging is in the secret lore of the guilds stage, doc wise
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, so lazr restful api was remove it, so that code can be cleaned up
<ralsina> mandel: I fear I may have injected something there that was not for lazr, as well :-)
<mmcc> do any launchpad projects use readthedocs.org? it's pretty nice...
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, some of the work arounds are do to the way COM loads the libs which py2exe does not like and therefore we force it to be added
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc I could do some clean up of the current setup.py to make it nicer, is not that hard, really
<ralsina> mandel: you have lots of other, more important stuff, than fixing something that still works
<mmcc> mandel, I've seen the COM stuff - we also have lazr.uri and lazr.authentication in there too
<mandel> mmcc, does two, lazr things are dead because we now use the qt network stuff :)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, anyway, if my help is needed I'm more than happy to jump in :)
<ralsina> there is no lazr let in our codebase AFAICS
<mmcc> mandel: ok, so we don't need to package any lazr stuff? great, that's one of the things that dies using pkg_resources
<ralsina> mmcc: kill it. With fire, please :-)
<mmcc> lazr fire?
 * mmcc groans for you
<mandel> mmcc, kill it using lasers!
<ralsina> it's called lazr because it hurts the eyes
<ralsina> mmcc: pyinstaller and starting from scratch is looking more tempting all the time
<mmcc> ralsina: sorry, can't parse that...
<mandel> ralsina, careful.. pyinstaller is not that easy
<ralsina> mmcc: our py2exe script is full of weird stuff that's probably not even needed anymore
<ralsina> mmcc: so maybe using pyinstaller, which is supposed to work portably on mac/windows and doing it anew is a good idea
<mmcc> ralsina: oh, you mean not starting with our py2exe script.
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, I recall the pain it was to get py2exe working and feel a sentimental attachment to it
<ralsina> and I suspect pyinstaller's site is full of lies
<briancurtin> anything dealing with packaging and distribution is lies and headaches
<ralsina> briancurtin: right, which is why I am so happy about not tweaking it anymore on windows
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I'm alternating between all of these options. pyinstaller needs some work, and has an unfamiliar API... I'm tempted to call it a weird design but it's probably just unfamiliar
<briancurtin> reminds me of Saturday Night Live. "Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball"
<mmcc> ralsina: pyinstaller's site is verifiably full of lies, or at least one lie: site says "works with eggs!" code says "only zipped eggs!"
<ralsina> mmcc: which again makes things twice as hard since py2exe works only with UNzipped eggs, and our buildout is now broken for 1 platform
<mmcc> so briancurtin, can you tell me what happens with the eggs that use pkg_resources on windows? this seems like the most fundamental problem here. py2apps docs describe this as being "incompatible with packaging (!)"
<briancurtin> mmcc: i wish i could tell you, but i have no idea what any of that is about. i know more about speaking spanish than i do about packaging/setuptools/eggs
<mmcc> briancurtin: yo tambien!
<mmcc> I have no idea if I even spelled that right
<briancurtin> i just typed it in google translate, and you did
<mandel> oh.. padagans that want to learn how to swear, how great!!! ahora, dejaros crecer una coleta, cuando sea larga empezamos con la letra P
<mmcc> oh, while I'm venting: cx_freeze's trunk branch has mac support code with several python syntax errors and a couple functions' worth of code that obviously doesn't work. quick fixes, but it gives me *so* much confidence in the rest
<mmcc> it didn't even build
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, in my opinion 'mas vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer...' if we know how to work around py2exe I would not feel very adventurous, specially because packaging is a PITA
<mmcc> mandel, gtranslate does poorly with that :) but I got it, and I agree
<mandel> mmcc, but I'm ok with what ever you choose :)
<ralsina> have to catch a boat, see you guys on monday, except the USians who I see on tuesday
<ralsina> bye!
<mandel> ok, have a good weekend!
<briancurtin> enjoy the boat
<mmcc> bye ralsina, have a good weekend
<mmcc> lazr.restfulclient in current sso client: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/account.py#L41
<mandel> mmcc, dammed! I though it was out :(
<mmcc> mandel: it doesn't seem to be used, though
<mmcc> maybe someone should review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ballogy/ubuntu-sso-client/drop-lazr/+merge/107153
<mmcc> timely!
<mandel> mmcc, and doing it for arch, got to love open source!
<dobey> i was going to review that
<dobey> but i think alecu/nessita need to
<mandel> dobey, I added alecu and me cause we worked on the proxy stuff
<mandel> dobey, bur maybe alecu and nessita are a better combination
<dobey> it doesn't have anything to do with proxy stuff does it? i think it was part of the timestamp correction fixing?
<dobey> and iirc, that was all alecu
<mandel> dobey, yes, alecu is the one that did it AFAIK
<mandel> ok, eod for me, I'll do that review over the weekend
<mmcc> mandel, wait 1 sec before you go...
<mandel> mmcc, shoot!
<mmcc> wait for it.. https://www.dropbox.com/s/oq2xll3fgp1hn3h/120525-first-pkgd-window-sso.png
<mmcc> the only other quickie photo sharing site I could think of wanted me to tweet that
<mmcc> so I used dropbox :\
<mmcc> that's a .app from cx_freeze, after I removed lazr.
<mmcc> anyway, time for a stretch break. have a great weekend mandel
<mandel> mmcc, awesome!!! so we are getting to have a .app working, great news!
<mandel> and I'm off to enjoy the weekend, all, laters!
 * mmcc lunch
<gatox> mmcc, when you are back...... just a quick question, is this: "import time; time.sleep(60)" in '
<gatox> 391	--- ubuntu_sso/networkstate/tests/run_nwmgr_st really necessary?? (just want to know why it is there)
<Boardinary> does the ubuntu one android app automatically sync files I've downloaded?
<dobey> qengho: ^^ can you answer Boardinary ?
<qengho> Boardinary: hi. Good question. It's changed recently or changing soon.  It did (optionally) upload all images that the Gallery app would show. A new change will try to ensure that files are located only in some of the few dozen places that camera apps save photos.
<mmcc> gatox, that sleep is there to give you a minute to turn off your network and watch the status change before the script exits. It was just a dumb way to have the script not run forever but not have to handle canceling it nicely
<mmcc> now that I think about it I could just wait on the main thread for keyboard input before exiting, that'd be simple too :)
<gatox> mmcc, you have my +1 already
<mmcc> great, thanks!
<mmcc> hmm, so why is the mp still marked as 'needs review'? Do we need to flip that manually?
<dobey> someone has to do it
<dobey> it doesn't happen automatically
<mmcc> ah, thanks dobey. I just set it to approved, then.
<urbanape> mmcc: on the web & mobile team, typically the last reviewer sets the MP to approved (we usually just gather one review). In any case, anyone can mark the MP approved. By convention, we at least wait for pending reviews to be marked approved.
<mmcc> thx urbanape. looks like the convention here is to get two reviewers, otherwise same.
<urbanape> yup. we're rebels
<mmcc> cowboys
<gatox> eod here....... have a nice weekend everyone!
<joshuahoover> dobey: do you know if it's bad if, as a workaround for the valicert issue on windows, i give users a cert file from my windows vm?
<dobey> yeah that's bad
<dobey> tell them to make sure they have all the root certificate updates from MS, installed
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, that should come via windows update?
<dobey> joshuahoover: yep
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool, thanks!
<dobey> joshuahoover: are we seeing that issue with a lot of users on windows?
<joshuahoover> dobey: not a lot, but maybe 5 this week
<dobey> alright, need to run. have a good (long) weekend all!
<briancurtin> you too dobey
<thisfred> have a nice weekend all!
<mmcc> heading out - have a great weekend everyone, see you Tuesday.
#ubuntuone 2012-05-26
<Coda1> Hi all. I have one question: can I install ubuntuone in a 12.04 server (without gui)? I have already an account on a desktop pc..
<Coda1> no one?
<failure_> hello. i did pay for a year of 20gb space via paypal but i havt retrived it yet and it has past like 5 days now, what to do?
<dobey> failure_: please file a support request at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<failure_> ok i will thx
#ubuntuone 2013-05-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy World Metrology Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-05-21
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-05-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy International Day for Biodiversity!  This year's theme is water and biodiversity. :-D
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley__: ello :)
<felimwhiteley__> czajkowski: argh sorry heating folks turned up... leaky system.. *sigh*
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley__: no worries did yu ask yuor question ?
<davmor2> what question
<czajkowski> davmor2: when felimwhiteley__ uses the swc to purchase stuff, it never remembers his credentials
<davmor2> felimwhiteley__: have you signed into to anything other than purchasing stuff?
<davmor2> felimwhiteley__:  and which credentials are you talking about if it is the card details that isn't implemented in USC yet
<czajkowski> davmor2: ah I think it is
<davmor2> czajkowski: the only place the store card details works is u1MS currently it will be steadily rolled out across all services slowly as I understand it
<davmor2> s/store/stored
<czajkowski> davmor2: ah thanks
<felimwhiteley__> hey sorry
<felimwhiteley__> yeah it's when I click purchase I ahve to log in then with Launchpad details
<felimwhiteley__> to be honest not sure I've logged into anything esle, it's a VM I only use to buy stuff  PDFs in the store..
<davmor2> felimwhiteley__: right so if you login to recommendations it will store your user name so you only have to type in your password which is obviously done so people don't buy stuff on your account without your knowledge.  Then there is the card details to deal with.  Which with any lucky will steadily disappear :)  hope that helps
<felimwhiteley__> davmor2: Cheers Mr. Morley :-) clear as mud
<Saviq> hey, question: is it known that loading thumbs in albums takes a long time? when opening a shared album I'm getting like up to 5s loading time for each thumbnail
<Saviq> is this just a bandwidth issue or is there something else involved? loading the full size image takes a significant time, too
<Saviq> it was the same for me in PL (60Mbps downstream) and a friend I've shared with in Boston, so "our" bandwidth is unlikely to be an issue
#ubuntuone 2013-05-23
<facundobatista> Saviq, you mean opening something in your local machine?
<facundobatista> Saviq, something that was shared to you by Ubuntu One?
<dobey> facundobatista: he means the albums view on the web site
<facundobatista> oh
<facundobatista> dobey, thanks
<dobey> and yes, it is slow
<dobey> though i have no idea why
<dobey> beuno might know
<Saviq> facundobatista, no, opening the U1 shared album via browser
<JamesTait> $TZAG, all. :)
#ubuntuone 2013-05-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Tiara Day!  :-D (No I am not wearing a tiara)
<karni> JamesTait: hahah :D
<karni> JamesTait: evening-form of good day to you, too!
<JamesTait> karni, are you wearing your tiara?
<karni> JamesTait: of course I am!
<JamesTait> karni, pics, or it didn't happen. :-P
<karni> JamesTait: close enough? http://ubuntuone.com/7k8dgvlDcDeKtszlUcvoOs
 * JamesTait lols
<karni> trololol :D
 * karni takes it down x)
 * JamesTait has it saved. ;)
<karni> hahah
#ubuntuone 2013-05-26
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> what does it mean sync locally in ubuntuone folder settings?
#ubuntuone 2014-05-20
<blueingress> Hi, Can I make a big tar.gz for all files in ubuntuone?
<pmjdebruijn> blueingress: I'm told they are working on a .zip feature from the webinterface
<pmjdebruijn> but it's not up yet
 * pmjdebruijn has no ETA
<pmjdebruijn> I don't know anything more than that
<blueingress> pmjdebruijn, that is only a promise?
<blueingress> Now, I am trying to install ubuntuone in 14.04...
<blueingress> no package available ...
#ubuntuone 2014-05-23
<mjuszczak> What's the easiest way to get all of my mp3s out of ubuntuone since I can't install the app anymore?
<mjuszczak> I'm on Mac OSX and didn't realize I couldn't install the app anymore and got rid of my old laptop
<dobey> mjuszczak: the "download all my files in a .zip" should be back up soon. hopefully early next week
#ubuntuone 2020-05-22
<mbont01> hi, justo test irc on linux lite
